# Le forum des petits bonheurs.



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

Le contraire du forum des râleurs, plus proche du thread de la nuit ou de l'aurore, je vous propose de poster ici vos petits bonheurs de l'instant.

Tiens il neige


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens il neige



ca me fait toujours penser à cette nouvelle Brautigan :

La plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée
Il y a une heure de ça, dans le jardin de derrière chez moi, sest produite la plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée. Elle a dû faire dans les deux flocons. Moi, jai attendu quil en tombe dautres mais ça na pas été plus loin. Deux flocons : voilà tout ce qua été ma tempête.
Ils sont tombés du ciel avec tout le poignant dérisoire dun film de Laurel et Hardy : même quà y songer, ils leur ressemblaient bien. Que tout sest passé comme si nos deux compères sétaient transformés en flocons de neige pour jouer à la plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée dans lhistoire du monde.
Avec leur tarte à la crème sur la gueule, mes deux flocons ont paru mettre un temps fou à tomber du ciel. Ils ont fait des efforts désespérément comiques pour tenter de garder leur dignité dans un monde qui voulait la leur enlever parce que lui, ce monde, il avait lhabitude de tempête beaucoup plus vastes  genre soixante centimètres par terre et plus -, et que deux flocons, y a de quoi froncer le sourcil.
Et puis ils ont fait un joli atterrissage : sur des restes de tempête précédentes  cet hiver, nous en avons déjà eu une douzaine. Et après ça, il y a eu un moment dattente  dont jai profité pour lever les yeux au ciel, histoire de voir si ça allait continuer. Avant denfin comprendre que mes deux flocons, cétait côté tempête aussi complet quun Laurel et Hardy.
Alors je suis sorti et jai essayé de les retrouver : le courage quils avaient mis à rester eux-mêmes en dépit de tout, jadmirais. Et tout en les cherchant, je minventai des manières de les installer dans le congélateur : afin quils se sentent bien ; quon puisse leur accorder toute lattention, toute ladmiration, quon puisse leur donner les accolades quils mettaient tant de grâce à mériter.
Sauf que vous, vous avez déjà essayer de retrouver deux flocons dans un paysage dhiver que la neige recouvre depuis des mois ?
Je me suis propulsé dans la direction de leur point de chute. Et voilà : moi, jétais là, à chercher deux flocons de neige dans un univers où il y en avait des milliards. Sans parler de la crainte de leur marcher dessus : ça naurait pas été une bonne idée.
Jai mis assez peu de temps avant de comprendre tout ce que ma tentative avait de désespéré. De constater que la plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée était perdue à jamais. Quil ny avait aucun moyen de la distinguer de tout le reste.
Il me plaît néanmoins de songer quunique en son genre, le courage de cette tempête à deux flocons survit, Dieu sait comment, dans un monde où semblable qualité nest pas toujours appréciée.
Je suis rentré à la maison. Derrière moi, jai laissé Laurel et Hardy, se perdre dans la neige.

Extrait de : Tokyo - Montana express
Éditions Christian Bourgois


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le contraire du forum des râleurs, plus proche du thread de la nuit ou de l'aurore, je vous propose de poster ici vos petits bonheurs de l'instant.
> 
> Tiens il neige


Louable initiative mais qui a déjà été créée en réaction au forum des râleurs il y a de cela quelques temps.

Mais Finn_ texpliquera cela bien mieux que moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[edit] ceci dit merci pour l'extrait [/edit]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2004)

Que ferait-on sans toi Nephou !


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Que ferait-on sans toi Nephou !



c'est sur, comme ça c'est plus clair


----------



## Fulvio (10 Mars 2004)

Eh bien, voilà un auteur de plus à découvrir, pour moi. Dommage que je n'ai pas un recueil de nouvelles de Julio Cortazar sous la main, c'est du même genre et je vous en aurais fait profiter.


----------



## anntraxh (10 Mars 2004)

Perso, Finn, bien qu'il me soit immédiatement venu à l'esprit (comme Nephou) qu'il existait un fil des "non-râleurs" ( dont tu fus l'initiateur)  dans les tréfonds du Bar, à la lecture de celui ci lancé par Grug, , je n'aurais pas remonté celui-là ... (pour bien des raisons) .

Bien qu'il puisse paraître similaire , l'intitulé en est différent,  la foule des intervenants du bar ayant évolué depuis , et s'étant enrichie , je souhaite une longue et riche vie à ce "forum des petits bonheurs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(sonny, si tu passes par là, passe-toi de commentaires, veux-tu ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, voilà un auteur de plus à découvrir, pour moi. Dommage que je n'ai pas un recueil de nouvelles de Julio Cortazar sous la main, c'est du même genre et je vous en aurais fait profiter.








 d'après ce que j'ai trouvé  sur le net ça  a l'air pas mal?
as tu des titres  en particulier ?


----------



## Fulvio (10 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> d'après ce que j'ai trouvé  sur le net ça  a l'air pas mal?
> as tu des titres  en particulier ?



"Cronopes &amp; Fameux", un tout petit recueil de contes et nouvelles qu'on peut lire et relire sans lassitude.

"Heures Indues", "le Tour du Jour en 80 Mondes", deux recueils plus épais de nouvelles, essais et bouts de biographie, à picorer comme le précédent (mention spécial à "L'Entrée en Religion de Théodore W. Adorno" dans "le tour du jour..." où il parle de son ingrat de chat, baptisé comme le philosophe, très drôle)

Marelle, roman expérimental dont les chapitres peuvent être lu dans divers ordre. Là, j'avoue que j'ai séché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tout ce que j'en connais pour l'instant, mais je vais continuer : c'est un prof de français (que par ailleurs je n'aimais pas beaucoup) qui nous en lisait des nouvelles, plus noires que celles de ces recueils. Plus tard, j'ai voulu retrouver ces nouvelles, mais je ne me souvenais plus du nom de l'auteur. Je l'ai retrouver par hasard, en tiltant dessus au détour d'un article dans les Inrocks (ouah, la tehon !), mais je n'ai pas encore retrouvé les nouvelles de mon prof (et si ça se trouve, je me suis trompé d'auteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas grave, j'ai découvert quelque chose que j'aime)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2004)

...le forum des "petits bonheurs" ... le nom est bien trouvé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors voilà mon petit bonheur du jour :
Ce matin, réveil à 4 H de mauvaise humeur ... faut que je sois au taf à 6 H et j'ai 100 bornes à me taper en bagnole...gueule, mal au dos et léger mal de tête...la totale quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En plus, fait gris et il pleut...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je monte dans ma voiture et sur mon siège mon fils a déposé un CD qu'il a gravé spécialement hier soir pour moi ... sympa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je démarre, je glisse le CD dans le lecteur, et là ... je découvre un subtil mélange des Doors avec de vieux Rollingstones (dont Brown Sugar et Angie), le tout saupoudré de quelques Hendrix bien ficelés (All along the watch tower notamment) et pour finir en beauté, Purple Rain......
Il s'est décarcassé pour me compiler la musique que j'aime alors, que pour lui, c'est vraiment pas sa tasse de thé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il me semble que les 100 bornes ont passées en quelques minutes... ce petit bonheur inattendu, cette attention sympa m'a fait du bien ... et je me sens bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, merci fiston d'avoir pensé à ton vieux père !!!


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

[COLOR=666666] _ votre petit bonheur du jour : je suis passé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... et bientôt je repasserais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [/COLOR]_


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Ce matin j'ai fait un beau caca, bien dur, pas de traces sur le papier, nickel.

Pas beau la vie ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Perso, Finn, bien qu'il me soit immédiatement venu à l'esprit (comme Nephou) qu'il existait un fil des "non-râleurs" ( dont tu fus l'initiateur)  dans les tréfonds du Bar, à la lecture de celui ci lancé par Grug, , je n'aurais pas remonté celui-là ... (pour bien des raisons) .
> 
> Bien qu'il puisse paraître similaire , l'intitulé en est différent,  la foule des intervenants du bar ayant évolué depuis , et s'étant enrichie , je souhaite une longue et riche vie à ce "forum des petits bonheurs"



Différent en effet : dans l'autre sujet, le but était de faire montre de (fausse) bonne-humeur (tout comme le font les membres dans le forum des râleurs). je n'ai rien contre les doublons (ce sujet peut ne pas en être un), mais tiens à la précision. Et puis on y trouve même de nouveaux intervenants.. comme quoi


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...le forum des "petits bonheurs" ... le nom est bien trouvé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'ai fait un beau caca, bien dur, pas de traces sur le papier, nickel.
> 
> Pas beau la vie ?



Une suprème! C'est rare!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca meritait bien un post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'ideal etant encore que le bout distal de l'engin traverse la surface de l'eau avant sa séparation de l'émonctoire... 
Dans ce cas on touche au sublime...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Certes mais ça n'arrive que trés rarement, la guillotine à boudin fait son office avant en général..


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais ça n'arrive que trés rarement, la guillotine à boudin fait son office avant en général..



C'est encore plus rare dans les vespasiennes a la turque


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Surtout si on reste debout...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si on reste debout...



Parce que toi tu t'assois dans les chiottes a la turque?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Non, mais y en a qui s'accroupissent, alors que c'est si agréable de faire debout...


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

C'est un coup à saloper son futal, ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Si tes selles sont non moulées oui, mais si elles sont bien moulées, nos pb...

Mais je m'égare...


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2004)

*C'est le thread du bac à sable ici....  *








 *Pipi...  !!! caca... !!! boudin... !!! *


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

sonny ne doit mettre que des jupes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca fait prendre l'air au matos, ca aussi c'est un petit bonheur, pas vrai?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Certes mais il faut s'épiler régulièrement et ça fait super mal...


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pipi...  !!! caca... !!! boudin... !!! *



 les 3C
 * Café, Clope, Chier*  

un vrai petit bonheur du matin


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

T'es vraiment dégueulasse, je suis choqué !!


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment dégueulasse, je suis choqué !!



BiZouX


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Ou ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Ouais ! Pouah! C'est infect!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous on parlait d'un certain esthetisme de la chose quand il arrive un phénomène rare et par la meme source de joie et d'émerveillement!

Rien a voir avec l'exonération quotidienne dont on ne retire guere plus qu'une legere sensation de légérté...


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

dans ton c !

(trop facile...)


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Tu t'égares frérot...

Attention de ne pas tomber dans les excés regrettables de gribouille et du doc (y a deux écoles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, comme les tue-mouches y a celui qui brule, et celui qui englue...)


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

et une pensée emue pour mackie qui va se taper 14 heures d'avion


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et une pensée emue pour mackie qui va se taper 14 heures d'avion



Ben au moins y se tapera quelque chose...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rien a voir avec l'exonération


Serais-tu en train de préparer ta déclaration de revenus ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Serais-tu en train de préparer ta déclaration de revenus ?



Dans les 2 cas ca fait Ch...


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

* Changer d'air... ouvrez les fenêtres... et écoutez la chansonnette...  *


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> poster ici vos petits bonheurs de l'instant.
> 
> Tiens il neige



Tôt ce matin, dans la boutique de MArtine et jean-Luc...  saluer les habitués du matin, deviser de tout et de rien, les écouter, ils ont tant de valeurs, ils sourient plus souvent sans doute que nous...

Tant de petits bonheurs à partager, ne manque qu'un petit café... à boire ensemble.

L'idée lui plaît à MArtine...  on va y songer pourquoi pas...  

Rendez-vous mercredi prochain Monsieur D. 




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2005)

Les petits bonheurs de la semaine .....!!!!!  

Je viens juste de revenir de Genève : avant hier c'était le restaurant "La Belotte" le long du lac et hier soir, le restaurant de "L'Hostellerie de la Vendée" ... deux grands moments bien différents mais ô combien mémorables !!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Juin 2005)

Hier, c'etait mon hamburger favori sur Willis avenue Bronx, aujourd'hui c'est camenbert et vin rouge et dans une semaine ca sera re-hamburger....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

un aprem tranquille.....
 apres une promenage en ville , atterrir en pleine campagne chez le vieux tonton et tata de bioman,
boire un panaché dans le jardin sous une tonnelle avec  ciel bleu et un petit vent ,
decider de passer la journée de dimanche prochain dans un endroit tres joli : lac titisee en allemagne  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Juin 2005)

Mon bonheur de la journée : On commande le powerbook ce soir


----------



## Sloughi (1 Juin 2005)

mon bonheur de la journee: j'ai recu mon imprimante


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

Mon bonheur de la journée : je bois une bière


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

mon bonheur de la journée : rien de spécial alors je lis les votres et ça fait plaisir    :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Les petits bonheurs de la semaine .....!!!!!
> 
> Je viens juste de revenir de Genève : avant hier c'était le restaurant "La Belotte" le long du lac et hier soir, le restaurant de "L'Hostellerie de la Vendée" ... deux grands moments bien différents mais ô combien mémorables !!!!!!:love: :love:



Le petit bonheur: TheBig fait les allez et retour entre la cité de Calvin et la Wallonie... La prochaine fois tu nous le dit: on te laissera plus repartir.     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les 3C
> * Café, Clope, Chier*
> un vrai petit bonheur du matin



*Dans le même genre*
Vous connaissez les 3 B ?

Bouffer, Boire, Baiser


----------



## al02 (2 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> sa séparation de l'émonctoire...
> Dans ce cas on touche au sublime...



Pour ne pas _nourrir_ idiot :

*Les émonctoires : portes de sortie des toxines*

Le corps est équipé de cinq organes pour faire face à la montée des toxines : le foie, les intestins, les reins, la peau et les poumons. Ces organes excréteurs, ou émonctoires, filtrent les déchets hors du sang et de la lymphe et le rejettent à l&#8217;extérieur du corps.

Le foie est sans conteste l&#8217;émonctoire le plus important, car non seulement il filtre et élimine les déchets comme le font les autres émonctoires, mais il est aussi capable de neutraliser &#8211; s&#8217;il est en bonne santé et travaille suffisamment &#8211; de nombreuses substances toxiques et cancérigènes. Les déchets filtrés par le foie sont éliminés dans la bile. Une bonne production et un écoulement régulier de bile sont donc non seulement garants de bonnes digestions, mais aussi d&#8217;une bonne détoxication.

Les intestins, par leur longueur (7 mètres) et leur diamètre (3 à 8 cm), jouent également un rôle fondamental. En effet, la masse de substances qui peut y stagner, putréfier ou fermenter est énorme, et contribue pour une grande part à l&#8217;auto-intoxication. La grande partie de la population souffrant de constipation, recommander des drainages intestinaux ne peut qu&#8217;avoir des effets salutaires.

Les reins éliminent les déchets filtrés hors du sang en les diluant dans l&#8217;urine. Toute diminution de la quantité d&#8217;urine ou de sa concentration en déchets provoque une accumulation de toxines dans l&#8217;organisme, accumulation génératrice de troubles de santé.

La peau constitue une double porte de sortie puisqu&#8217;elle rejette des déchets cristaloïdaux dissous dans la sueur par les glandes sudoripares et des déchets colloïdaux, dissous dans le sébum par les glandes sébacées.

Les poumons sont avant tout une voie d&#8217;élimination de déchets gazeux, mais à cause de la suralimentation et de la pollution, ils rejettent très souvent aussi des déchets solides (glaires).

http://www.christophervasey.ch/manuel.html

 :sleep:


----------



## lumai (2 Juin 2005)

Le petit bonheur d'hier : une heure de bouquinage au soleil au bord de l'eau, à regarder entre deux lignes les poules d'eau plonger ! :love:


----------



## lumai (2 Juin 2005)

Et celui de ce soir : une douche brûlante après les voyages et transports... :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

petit (voire grand) bonheur de ma journée : une discussion avec un ami ce soir ...voilà


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juin 2005)

Demain test d'alleman et rien à foutre pour une fois.
Bonheur.


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

Un petit bonheur... Allé au pti coin après s'être retenu toute une journée.... 


Aaaaaaaaaaaah.... le pied...  :love: 


Pas vrai?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur... Allé au pti coin après s'être retenu toute une journée....
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaah.... le pied...  :love:
> ...



    Des petits bonheur souvent au prix de gros efforts!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Juin 2005)

J'ai ouvert les yeux, j'en avais besoin...


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

une remontée de vieux fil positif :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2005)

Mon petit bonheur du jour : mon concessionaire qui m'appelle pour me dire que ma jolie moto m'attendra demain soir a la sortie du taf :love:

Je vous raconte celui de demain tout de suite ou je vous laisse le deviner ??


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour : mon concessionaire qui m'appelle pour me dire que ma jolie moto m'attendra demain soir a la sortie du taf :love:
> 
> Je vous raconte celui de demain tout de suite ou je vous laisse le deviner ??



Ben oui je veux tout de suite la suite ...     :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

Un Zami qui te boule  :love: 

Une Zamie heureuse, et une autre aussi...    SAm Suffit


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Rend moi heureux macelene 

Le petit bonheur du jour, avoir offert son cadeau à ma maman après 5 jours pendant lesquels on ne s'est pas parler 

Enfin maintenant tout vas bien, elle est contente et moi aussi


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Petit bonheur tout frais : ce réveiller de bonne heure  et de bonne humeur 

Ma journée commece bien :love:

En plus, il fait beau ici :love:

Allé, je file en cour, bonne journée à tous


----------



## Grug (3 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour : mon concessionaire qui m'appelle pour me dire que ma jolie moto m'attendra demain soir a la sortie du taf :love:
> 
> Je vous raconte celui de demain tout de suite ou je vous laisse le deviner ??


 les petites roues sont du même rose que le reservoir ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour : mon concessionaire qui m'appelle pour me dire que ma jolie moto m'attendra demain soir a la sortie du taf :love:
> 
> Je vous raconte celui de demain tout de suite ou je vous laisse le deviner ??




Tenez, en avant première, la première course de Bassou sur sa nouvelle moto :






  :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Juin 2005)

Bassou c'est les cyclistes qui se rasent les jambes, pas les motards


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bassou c'est les cyclistes qui se rasent les jambes, pas les motards


il voulait juste être plus aérodynamique   (mais je crois pas qu'il soit rasé là    :rateau: )


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais je crois pas qu'il soit rasé là    :rateau:


Ah! S! 

Il est limite glabre là, ça va pas pour un troll


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah! S!
> 
> Il est limite glabre là, ça va pas pour un troll


Valoriel, l'homme à la recherche du poil


----------



## Grug (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tenez, en avant première, la première course de Bassou sur sa nouvelle moto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 et il va y aller en marche arrière ???


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2005)

Tssss meme pas vrai


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

*Vous avez remarqué*
la direction qu'indique le panneau ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

Oui, j'attendais que qq'un fasse la remarque : Bassou se rendait au boulot


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez remarqué*
> la direction qu'indique le panneau ?


 
Je te reconnais la...
C'est bien toi le gouteur de cette distillerie, non


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'attendais que qq'un fasse la remarque : Bassou se rendait au boulot


 Evite d'etaler ma vie privée comme ca merci


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2005)

'zcuse, j'avais oublié que tu allais aux AA depuis qq temps


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 'zcuse, j'avais oublié que tu allais aux AA depuis qq temps


 

Les AA, les Alcooliques A-kro


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

un morceau magnifique  :love: écouté à deux ce soir ... je commençais à désespérer


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

Et oui, c'est sur, la musique adoucit les moeurs...


Moi je me suis régalé...

"."


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Bon petit bonheur du jour :
L'apple Store viens de répondre à mon mail. La fille m'a expliqué que c'était un souci avec le plafond de la carte. On contacte la banque demain pour qu'ils lèvent le plafond.
Elle s'appelle Anne-Sophie :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> un souci avec le plafond de la carte. On contacte la banque demain pour qu'ils lèvent le plafond.



*un petit bonheur de par sa taille*
pas par son prix...


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Juin 2005)

C'est la banque qui s'appelle Anne-Sophie ? 



_Si vous me cherchez, je suis déjà dehors..._


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Elle habite en Irlande :rateau:
La banque c'est LaPoste, mais c'est un pseudo.

Attends moi j'arrive.


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Elle habite en Irlande :rateau:
> La banque c'est LaPoste, mais c'est un pseudo.
> 
> Attends moi j'arrive.


hep hep hep ... 

il tombe amoureux de tout ce qui bouge cet enfant c'est fou


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Aujourd'hui j'ai pas la gueule de bois, je suis heureux


----------



## rezba (5 Juin 2005)

_- Papa, j'ai une idée : si on faisait un gros petit déjeuner ?_

La question de ma fille déclenche immédiatement l'usine à gastronomie matutinale. Thé, pain grillé, ½ufs au plat, confitures, fromages, ... 
Et nous voilà partis, armés de deux plateaux remplis, à l'assaut de la terrasse.
Léna dévore, Elio nous raconte comment un pélican l'a avalé, mais il est ressorti aussitôt du bec, là, un goéland s'est approché, lui a fait un bisou, et après il a courru... 

Ils me farcissent la tête, tous les deux, avec leur moulin à parole, mais c'est bon. J'en ris.
Et tout à coup, au milieu de ce déja petit bonheur, je relève les yeux, et je l'aperçois :

La première fleur de ma bougainvillée. :love:


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _- Papa, j'ai une idée : si on faisait un gros petit déjeuner ?_
> 
> La question de ma fille déclenche immédiatement l'usine à gastronomie matutinale. Thé, pain grillé, ½ufs au plat, confitures, fromages, ...
> Et nous voilà partis, armés de deux plateaux remplis, à l'assaut de la terrasse.
> ...


adorables (vu d'ici du moins   ) j'adore les noms de tes enfants et la fleur est très belle  :love:


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

J'aurai aime avoir la gueule de bois , je vous jure !


----------



## rezba (5 Juin 2005)

On s'en fout, Sir. Va faire pipi ailleurs, steup.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout, Sir. Va faire pipi ailleurs, steup.





 on se connait ?


----------



## rezba (5 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> adorables (vu d'ici du moins   ) j'adore les noms de tes enfants et la fleur est très belle  :love:



Elle serait plus belle si je savais me servir d'un appareil photo ! 

Quant aux minots, ils sont aussi adorables que leurs prénoms. mais ils piquent un peu aussi, comme les bougainvillées ! :love: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> on se connait ?




*Euh Rezba ?*
Pour lui aussi, réponse à 19H43  ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>




*Ce petit fragment de jardin ensoleillé*
me fait penser qu'une bonne côtelette de porc accompagnée d'un bon p'tit rouge ferait mon bonheur en ce milieu de journée


:love:


----------



## rezba (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh Rezba ?*
> Pour lui aussi .....


 _Non, il est à Mackie..._


----------



## rezba (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce petit fragment de jardin ensoleillé*
> me fait penser qu'une bonne côtelette de porc accompagnée d'un bon p'tit rouge ferait mon bonheur en ce milieu de journée
> 
> 
> :love:



Un de mes premiers souvenirs "gastronomiques", c'est une côte de porc. J'avais peut-être dix ans, et mon grand-père m'avait emmené en _pélerinage_ à Moutiers, où il était né. Dans une grande brasserie, en face des fenêtres de l'appartement de fonction où sa mère, femme du chef des postiers, avait accouché, nous nous régâlames de diverses victuailles préparées succulemment, pour ce que je m'en souviens.
Dont, pour moi, une côte de porc charcutière, avec plein de jus, de petits cornichons, oignons confits, tomates, et tout un toutim odorant et délicieux. Un vrai petit bonheur de souvenir. :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juin 2005)

*Ah, à parler mangeaille et barbaque*

Je me pose subitement cette soudaine question : comment ai-je donc pu être végétarien ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, à parler mangeaille et barbaque*
> 
> Je me pose subitement cette soudaine question : comment ai-je donc pu être végétarien ?


tu l'as été et tu ne l'es plus ???   moi je le suis , je le reste


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Non, il est à Mackie..._




merci :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2005)

Bon les verts et les violets, c'est pas bientôt fini avec vos nouveaux jouets  :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Juin 2005)

Petits bonheurs comme des petits cailloux blancs ramassés sur mon long chemin rocailleux...   un moment en Sa compagnie...  L'écouter me parler... Me raconter ses angoisses...  
Essayer de ne pas être trop triste.


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

sur le banc de pierre chez Bernard... un  verre de rosé après avoir fait le plein de ses légumes du jardin... grand vent qui fait onduler l'orge presque blond... 
Des coups de fils magiques... penser à faire un bon dîner demain... et pourquoi pas sortir avec Elle, encore une fois...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

puisque l'on parle de petit bonheur, un ami vient de m'envoyer son court metrage....et du coup a commencé un blog pour le promouvoir...;
si vous n'avez rien a faire, un petit commmentaire sur la bande annonce par exemple, ce serait sympa....ça s'appelle Dernier songe... 
voila.....

sinon, que votre nuit soit douce.....


----------



## nonos (7 Juin 2005)

mon petit bonheur ce soir c'est un DVD et mon lit après une nuit blanche et beaucoup de travail abattu.
je vous souhaite une bonne et et souhaite bon courage à ceux qui on du travail


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

Une balade au Lucos, un sourire partagé avec une passante sur une oeuvre d'art rigolote,  marcher dans les allées, voir les enfants jouer avec les voiliers sur le grand bassin, croiser un grand père bleu père bleu marine et ses petits enfants assortis (mais qu'ont t'ils fait de leurs cerceaux ?).
S'asseoir sur une chaise à l'ombre d'une statue, regarder passer les joggers, les vieux couples, les amoureux, les filles...
Allumer une cigarette, appuyer sur la touche play d'un discman...
"ben tu vois, la vie c'est comme les lumieres dans la plaine, c'est chouette ça brille, c'est jamais ce qu'on croit" (Mickey3D)


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Une balade au Lucos, un sourire partagé avec une passante sur une oeuvre d'art rigolote, marcher dans les allées, voir les enfants jouer avec les voiliers sur le grand bassin, croiser un grand père bleu père bleu marine et ses petits enfants assortis (mais qu'ont t'ils fait de leurs cerceaux ?).
> S'asseoir sur une chaise à l'ombre d'une statue, regarder passer les joggers, les vieux couples, les amoureux, les filles...
> Allumer une cigarette, appuyer sur la touche play d'un discman...
> "ben tu vois, la vie c'est comme les lumieres dans la plaine, c'est chouette ça brille, c'est jamais ce qu'on croit" (Mickey3D)



Luxe et volupté...     Luxembourg...?


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Luxe et volupté...     Luxembourg...?


 les jardins, pas la principauté


----------



## valoriel (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les jardins, pas la principauté


Vive les jardins parisiens


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

S'apercevoir qu'il est toujours aussi facile de rentrer à un vernissage sans carton, qu'on a pas perdu la main 
Decouvrir un tout petit musée charmant (avec jardin, on me l'avait dit), partager un verre de blanc en discutant sur un banc, ne pas voir passer le temps.
se quitter sur une ambiguïté, un baiser derobé.
et puis marcher sur les boulevards.


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> S'apercevoir qu'il est toujours aussi facile de rentrer à un vernissage sans carton, qu'on a pas perdu la main
> Decouvrir un tout petit musée charmant (avec jardin, on me l'avait dit), partager un verre de blanc en discutant sur un banc, ne pas voir passer le temps.
> se quitter sur une ambiguïté, un baiser derobé.
> et puis marcher sur les boulevards.



 ya toujours des bouts de printemps, partout ...


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

je vous passe un petit bonheur de la part de toys, dafné, aurely (dit marmotte)


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Juin 2005)

Le sourire de mon petit gars de 5 mois quand je suis allé le voir ce matin dans son lit, voilà un beau début de journée.


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

tout con.
Piquer une tête à la piscine, boire un ice tea peche en sortant.
tout con, mais :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

petit bonheurs de la journée :

_1. Quand vous nous appelez pour déplacer votre ordinateur, rappelez-vous toujours de le recouvrir préalablement d'une demie tonne de cartes postales, de photos de bébés, d'animaux empaillés, de fleurs séchées, de thophées de fléchettes et de dessins d'enfants. On n'a pas de vie personnelle et on apprécieg randement de voir la vôtre exposée ainsi.



2. Quans le service info vous envoie un message marqué "Très important", jetez-le immédiatement à la corbeille. On fait des tests.



3. Quand vous appelez le support technique, dites ce que vous voulez faire, et surtout pas ce qui vous en empêche. On n'a pas besoin de connaître la raison pour laquelle vous ne pouvez lire votre e-mail, par exemple parce que votre ordinateur ne s'allume pas du tout.



4. Quand une personne dus ervice info vous dit qu'il arrive de suite, allez prendre un café. De cette façon, vous ne serez pas là quand on aura besoin de votre mot de passe. Ce n'est rien pour nous de retenir 300 mots de passe...



5. Quand vous trouvez une personne du service info en train de déjeuner à son bureau, engueulez-le de suite. On existe uniquement dans le but de vous servir.



6.E nvoyez les e-mails urgents tout en MAJUSCULES. Le serveur du courrier les repère et les envoie comme étant urgents.



7. Appelez-nous quand vous avez besoin de vous débarrasser d'une douzaine de vieux moniteurs. On est des collectionneurs.



8. Quand vous avez un problème avec votre PC à la maison, déposez-le en vrac sur un siège au service informatique, sans surtout indiquer votre nom, votre numéro de téléphone et la description du problème. On adore les énigmes.



9. Quand un informaticien qualifié vous dit que les moniteurs n'ont pas de cartouches à l'intérieur, objectez. On adore les disputes.



10. Quand un membre du personnel informatique vous dit qu'il arrive bientôt, prenez une voix blessante et dites : "Vous voulez dire combien des emaines, par bientôt ?" Ça nous motive.



11. Si l'imprimante n'imprime pas, recommencez l'impression au moins 20 fois. Les travauxd 'impression tombent souvent dans des trous noirs.



12. Si l'imprimante n'imprime toujours pas au bout des 20 tentatives, envoyezl 'impression à toutes les 68 imprimantes de l'entreprise. L'une d'elles doit marcher.



13. N'apprenez jamais la dénomination correcte pour quoi que ce soit de technique. On sait exactement à quoi vous vous référez par "mon bidule a foiré".



14. N'utilisez jamais l'aide en ligne pour répondre aux plus simples de vos questions. L'aide en ligne, c'est pour les lopettes.



15. Si le câble de votre souris n'arrête pas de renverser le cadre de la photo de votre chien, soulevez l'ordinateur et fourrez le câble en dessous. Ces câbles ont été conçus pour résister à la pression de 10 kg de matériel informatique.



16. Si la barre d'espacement de votre clavier ne marche plus, accusez la mise à jour du client de messagerie. Les claviers sont en fait très heureux avec une demie tonne de miettes de gâteaux dedans.



17. N'hésitez surtout pas à dire des choses comme "Je comprends rien à toutes ces conneries d'ordinateurs". Ça ne nous gêne pas du tout d'entendre que notre domaine d'expertise professionnelle est une connerie.



18. Si vous avez besoin de changer le toner d'encre dans une imprimante, appelez le service informatique. Changer le toner est une tâche extrêmement complexe et les constructeurs recommendent qu'elle soit effectuée par un ingénieur professionnel avec une maîtrise en physique nucléaire.



19. Si votre ordinateur ne s'allume pas, venez vous plaindre à nous avant de vérifier s'il est correctement branché.



20. Si quelque chose ne va pas avec votre ordinateur, demandez à votre secrétaire d'appeler la maintenance. On adore le challenge d'avoir affaire à une troisième partie qui ignore absolument tout du problème.



21. Quand vous recevez un film de 30 Mo, envoyez-le à tout le monde dans l'entreprise en pièce attachée. On a plein plein d'espace disque sur ce serveur de messagerie.



22. Ne pensez jamais à diviser les gros travaux d'impression en plusieurs petits. Quelqu'un pourrait réussir à incruster un memo dans la file d'attente.



23. Quand une personne du service informatique entre dans l'ascenseur en poussant unc hariot contenant plus de 600000 F de matériel informatique, exclamez-vous : "Bon dieu, vous prenez l'ascenseur pour juste descendre un étage ?!" Celle-là nous fait marrer sans fin.



24. Quand vous tombez sur une personne du service informatique le samedi au supermarché, posez une question à propos d'ordinateur. On travaille aussi le week-end et les jours fériés.



25. Quand vous amenez votre PC de la maison pour le réparer au bureau, laissez toute la documentation chez vous. On saura retrouver les paramètres et les drivers ailleurs.
_ 

un condensé de vie professionnel :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

Marcher dans la tiédeur d'un coucher de solei de juin, le iPod sur les oreilles, en écoutant du Tool  :love:
Je l'ai fait hier, le bonheur


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheurs de la journée :
> 
> _1. Quand vous nous appelez pour déplacer votre ordinateur, rappelez-vous toujours de le recouvrir préalablement d'une demie tonne de cartes postales, de photos de bébés, d'animaux empaillés, de fleurs séchées, de thophées de fléchettes et de dessins d'enfants. On n'a pas de vie personnelle et on apprécieg randement de voir la vôtre exposée ainsi.
> 
> ...


c'est connu ça   ... mais toujours aussi marrant


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Juin 2005)

moi mon bonheur de ce jour .. c'est ma boite au lettre avec mon cd de reinstallation d'aol 9 que j'avais perdu ainsi que des pilotes de mon modem .. que j'attend depuis une semaine, enveloppe bleu avec aol en gros, affranchi au tarif en vigeur ... bien a plat et du bon coté .. les facture étant en dessous .. que du bonheur ... du jour ..


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Baerk !*
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...


 
je reconnais  
d'ailleurs ça marche pas sans sport avant


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

qu'est-ce qu'elle fait à genoux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheurs de la journée :
> ...
> un condensé de vie professionnel :love:



Attends ! rassure moi, t'as fait "copier/coller" là ! moins de dix fautes en plus de trente lignes, et encore, juste des fautes de frappe, je trouves ce texte apocryphe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'elle fait à genoux ?



Le mec, derrière ... Nan, pas çui là, l'autre ... Ouais ! C'est pas SonnyBoy ? :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Un ptit bonheur:

Ce matin en ouvrant les volets.. Voir un ciel tout bleu :love: :love:


Bon je crois que je vais aller faire des essais pour monter ma tente Harry Potter  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin en ouvrant les volets.. Voir un ciel tout bleu :love: :love:



Un grand bonheur : le ciel est bleu aussi pour Florence et Hussein.


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bonheur : le ciel est bleu aussi pour Florence et Hussein.



Rhooooo Trop fort!!!!!!  !!!!!!

Merci pour l'info!!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bonheur : le ciel est bleu aussi pour Florence et Hussein.



Une info qui donne la pêche et qui me/nous réjouis.


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

Une poignée de cerise...


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Une poignée de cerise...


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bonheur : le ciel est bleu aussi pour Florence et Hussein.


  

La meilleure nouvelle de la journée 

Merci à eux, et à tous ceux qui les ont soutenus


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Piquer une tête à la piscine,



Dis Grug,  je me demandais 
Quand tu vas dans l'eau?? Est ce que ça te fais comme dans Splach???  
T'es jambes se transforment en queue de poisson???  :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

Le canal de l'Ourcq en charmante compagnie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2005)

... Savoir que je lui plais... Sans chercher à aller plus loin...


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Savoir que je lui plais... Sans chercher à aller plus loin...


Alors comme ça elle te plaît ma soeur!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

la bretagne ce matin   ... des jardins sans personne ...    .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Alors comme ça elle te plaît ma soeur!





			
				Le marasme a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Un p'tit déj' en terrasse, le soleil encore tiède, le bruit de la mer pas loin...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Ma moitié est partie pour la journée .... je respire ... le bonheur
Mas bon il faudrait pas qu'elle tarde trop car j'ai faim moi 

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ma moitié est partie pour la journée .... je respire ... le bonheur
> Mas bon il faudrait pas qu'elle tarde trop car j'ai faim moi
> 
> :love:



Gaffe aux quarts!... Si l'on considère qu'un quart est la moitié de la moitié ; un petit bonheur peut vite s'assombrir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Le canal de l'Ourcq en charmante compagnie



Ah, alors, il pourrait arriver qu'on s'y croise.


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ma moitié est partie pour la journée .... je respire ... le bonheur
> Mas bon il faudrait pas qu'elle tarde trop car j'ai faim moi
> 
> :love:


 
Excellent!!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, alors, il pourrait arriver qu'on s'y croise.


 t'es charmant toi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Se reveiller le matin et regarder dormir sa moité :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Se reveiller le matin et regarder dormir sa moité :love:


 

T'arrive à dormir coupé en deux 

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Moi quand je me réveille, c'est en entier :mouais: 



   ​


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

laisse tomber Valo, t'es pas romantique pour 2 balles..


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Moi j'aime bien le réveiller ma moitié    :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

Je ne sais pas, je vient d'imaginer un petit bonheur de la journée... Je t'imaginais lancer ta tente dans le salon...   



Désolé...


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, je vient d'imaginer un petit bonheur de la journée... Je t'imaginais lancer ta tente dans le salon...
> 
> 
> 
> Désolé...



C'est pas drôle, c'est ce qu'a fait mon frère avant hier  :rateau: 
C'est pour ça que j'ai dut aller la remonter aujourd'hui, pour la replier correctement    :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Un autre petit bonheur : 
Une copine que j'avais un peu perdu de vue qui m'appelle ce soir, pour prendre des nouvelles 
C'est bien pour finir un p'tit week end tranquille!


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

tu pense que tu vas pouvoir conclure ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

c'est pas le but avec elle... 

C'est juste une très bonne copine (presque une amie), c'est tout!


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Les longs jours du moi de juin, ou le soleil tarde à se coucher


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu pense que tu vas pouvoir conclure ?


 tout de suite les grands mots... 
d'abord il lui offre les fleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ensuite après il nous dira...
vivement les vacances pour moi.. raz le bol de bosser pour la fac...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> t'es charmant toi ?



Question de point de vue ... Du tien, j'crois pas, du moins pas comme tu sembles l'entendre. Mais ça m'empêche pas de me ballader souvent le long du canal de l'Ourcq


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2005)

tu n'es peut-être pas charmant, ce n'est pas pour ca que je ne veux pas me promener avec toi... 
Cela dit, je ne pase quand même pas souvent par le canal de l'ourcq...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es peut-être pas charmant, ce n'est pas pour ca que je ne veux pas me promener avec toi...
> Cela dit, je ne pase quand même pas souvent par le canal de l'ourcq...



Moi, si, j'habite juste à côté. Notes, faut relativiser, il est assez long quand même, ce canal, je n'en parcoure qu'une petite portion.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2005)

Tant de gens rencontrés, des moments partagés. Du bonheur partout, plein les yeux plein le c½ur. Plein la Vie. Pour toi, pour moi, pour nous. Des gens magnifiques. Des lieux inoubliables, à revivre, à ressentir. 

Merci pour ces petits bonheurs, ces vrais bonheurs.


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2005)

se week end on a organiser un petit festival par chez nous.

desartre financier.
mais humainement s'est le pied 1200 personnes qui sont repartie avec des souvenirs pleint la tête, et ça sa vos tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe aux quarts!... Si l'on considère qu'un quart est la moitié de la moitié ; un petit bonheur peut vite s'assombrir...



Oui, mais dans ce cas, ça signifie qu'un tiers est venu s'immiscer entre les moitiés.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens du 3 juillet 98
Je me souviens de la deuxieme mi-temps du 1/4 de finale Italie France
Je me souviens des prolongations
Je me souviens de la tension pendant les tirs au but
Je me souviens du soulagement lorsque le France a gagné
Je me souviens de ma mere qui me repetait que les résultats du bac étaient plus importants qu'un match de foot...

Je me souviens de ma joie lorsque j'ai vu mon nom sur la liste des reçus au bac :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J
> Je me souviens de ma mere qui me repetait que les résultats du banc étaient plus importants qu'un match de foot...



Logique, la seule chose moins importante que le résultat d'un match de foute, c'est le résultat d'un championnat de foute. Ceci dit, c'est quoi au juste les résultats du banc ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

C'est corrigé 
C'était ma période "je regarde le foot à la télé"


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est corrigé
> C'était ma période "je regarde le foot à la télé"


il me semble qu'il reste une erreur ... tu t'es pas trompé de fil ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

C'était pour Pascal, je precisais...

Sinon, 
Je me rappelle quand j'ai ouvert le colis contenant mon mac mini :love:
C'était un matin, il ne faisait pas beau, j'etais pas reveillé...
Je vais à la cuisine pour prendre mon café
Mon pere qui me dit que j'ai reçu un colis
J'ai couru vers l'entrée
Et je l'ai vu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

petit bonheur (et fierté ) du moment :

fifille a eu son code


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur (et fierté ) du moment :
> 
> fifille a eu son code


 

Tu la félicite pour moi :love:

Il faut croire que c'etait le bon jour, un de mes amis l'à également passé et réussi cette après-midi!
Une nouvelle qui contribue avec ce beau soleil d'un mois de juin au petit bonheur de ma journée.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur (et fierté ) du moment :
> 
> fifille a eu son *g*ode



Elle est pas un peu jeune pour ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas un peu jeune pour ça ?




le 't'con        

dans un mois elle fait 17 ans 
et elle le fait en "conduite accompagné"      


a moi les joies et les bonheurs de 3000 km qu'elle doit effectuer
en notre compagnie pendant 1 an


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le 't'con
> 
> dans un mois elle fait 17 ans
> et elle le fait en "conduite accompagné"
> ...



ça doit être atroce pour tout le monde !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être atroce pour tout le monde !!!



Pas atroce, à rayures. _surtout la carosserie de la voiture_


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2005)

Un grand soleil couchant ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un grand soleil couchant ! :love:



Meu nan ! C'est ton chapeau... dans la glace !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2005)

Je viens de voir que j'ai "plein" d'argent dans mon compte bancaire .... Un peu plus et je trouverai que la vie est belle !!


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que j'ai "plein" d'argent dans mon compte bancaire .... Un peu plus et je trouverai que la vie est belle !!


Quel bonheur 

Un coup de boule, ça irait comme petit plus? :love:

Ah, ben non la machine veut pas   
Demain peut être


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ce soir j'ai a mangé ... YES ...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

une plage de sable blanc avec des coktail de la musique des cocotier 
et des gens que tu aime bien

sa s'est le bonheur pour aurély


que du materialisme ses meuf


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

de pouvoir passé une journée dans ta tete sans mauvaise pensé


sa s'est pour daf de suite s'est moins matérialiste


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de pouvoir passé une journée dans ta tete sans mauvaise pensé
> 
> 
> sa s'est pour daf de suite s'est moins matérialiste


un hypothétique petit bonheur : te voir écrire français


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un hypothétique petit bonheur : te voir écrire français


en quoi?


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un hypothétique petit bonheur : te voir écrire français


N'espère plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

un petit bonheur du soir .. ou plutot une requéte : décoller du bar ..
et épargnez moi les réplique du genre : "ben vas y décollle " ... c'est mon affaire


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un hypothétique petit bonheur : te voir écrire français



C'est elle qui dit ça...

Je pense qu'à force d'être courtisée par tous les rampants du forum, cette petite commence à se choper un melon commak.

Un petit décalaminage lui ferait le plus grand bien.


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

Ne plus regarder l'Auberge espagnole......j'prérère leur autre spécialité...c'est plus...tonique


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Petit bonheur : 
Mon chef me dit que je fais un très bon boulot!
Alors qu'il m'a demandé de chercher du taf ailleurs y'a 5 mois... :mouais:

Je suis en position de force maintenant...


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

Il est là .... ?

C'est un petit bonheur
Que j'avais ramassé
Il était tout en pleurs
Sur le bord d'un faussé
Quand il m'a vu passer
Il s'est mis à crier
Monsieur ramassez-moi
Chez vous amenez-moi

Mes frères m'ont oubliés
Je suis tombé
Je suis malade
Si vous ne me cueillez point
Je vais mourrir
Quelle balade
Je me ferai petit
Je vous le jure
Monsieur
Je vous en prie
Délivré-moi de ma torture

J'ai pris le p'tit bonheur
L'ai mis sous mes haillons
J'ai dit faut pas qu'y meure
Viens-t'en dans ma maison
Alors le p'tit bonheur
A fait sa guérison
Sur le bord de mon c½ur
Y avait une chanson

Mes jours, mes nuits
Mes peines, mes deuils
Mon mal, tout fût oublié
Ma vie de dés½uvré
J'avais dégoùt de la recommencer
Quand il pleuvait dehors
Ou que mes amis
M'faisaient d'la peine
J'prenais mon p'tit bonheur
Et je lui disait c'est toi ma reine

Mon bonheur a fleuri
IL a fait des bourgeons
C'était le paradis
Ça se voyait sur mon front
Or un matin joli
Que je sifflais ce refrain
Mon bonheur est parti
Sans me donner la main

J'eut beau le supplier
Le cajoler
Lui faire des scènes
Lui montrer le grand trou
Qu'il me faisait au fond du c½ur
Il s'en allait toujours
La tête haute
Sans joie, sans haine
Comme s'il ne pouvait
Plus voir
Le soleil dans ma demeure

J'ai bien pensé mourir
De chagrin et d'ennui
J'avais cessé de rire
C'était toujours la nuit
Il me restait l'oubli
Il me restait le mépris
Enfin que je me suis dit
Il me reste la vie

J'ai repris mon bâton
Mes deuils, mes peines
Et mes guenilles
Et je bat la semelle
Dans des pays de malheureux
Aujourd'hui quand je vois
Une fontaine ou une fille
Je fais un grand détour
Ou bien je me ferme les yeux
Je fais un grand détour
Ou bien je me ferme les yeux


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est elle qui dit ça...
> 
> Je pense qu'à force d'être courtisée par tous les rampants du forum, cette petite commence à se choper un melon commak.
> 
> Un petit décalaminage lui ferait le plus grand bien.


 profites en tant que t'es propre !


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> profites en tant que t'es propre !



Et moi qui avais peur de casser le moral des plus courageux avec ma chanson


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

hop mon petit bonheur du jour : avoir gagné au moins 20 point de réput' ... merci Naas , boulage compte sextuple ...  d'ici peut y aura quelqu'un avec moi sur la banquette ..


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

je viens de lire :love:


_Le Japon et la France vont travailler conjointement à la création d'un successeur du Concorde

TOKYO (AP) - Le Japon et la France vont travailler conjointement à la mise au point et à la création d'un avion commercial destiné à succéder au Concorde, a annoncé le ministère nippon du Commerce.

Des sociétés des deux pays vont investir annuellement une centaine de millions de yens (760.000 euros) dansl a recherche au cours des trois prochaines années pour construire un appareil capable de voler à une vitesse supérieure à celle du son, a précisé le ministère dans un communiqué.

Mercredi, les médias japonais précisaient que cette coopération ouvre la possibilité de réduire pratiquement de moitié le temps de vol entre New York et Tokyo et de ramener ce temps de vol à seulement six heures à bord d'un appareil de 300 sièges, soit trois fois la capacité du Concorde.

Le ministère souligne que les deux parties sont convenues d'essayer de résoure les difficultés qui ont terni la carrière du Concorde comme le bruit de ses moteurs et sa consommation en carburant.

Le Japon a testé avec succès un moteur capable d'atteindre la vitesse de Mach 5,5, soit cinq fois la vitesse du son. La partie française apporte son expérience du Concorde, l'unique avion supersonique commercial au monde et qui était capable de voler à Mach 2. AP_


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> hop mon petit bonheur du jour : avoir gagné au moins 20 point de réput' ... merci Naas , boulage compte sextuple ...  d'ici peut y aura quelqu'un avec moi sur la banquette ..



Raccolage éhonté = coud'boule rouge assuré


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

la tete de fifille , bouffie de sommeil , qui debarque dans le salon avec
des gros bigoudis comme les femmes dans le film de funes


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2005)

le petit sms matinal qui dit tu vas manqué :rose:  :love:


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

[mode private joke ON]

Savoir qu'à la fin de la semaine jemekass   

[mode private joke OFF]


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Raccolage éhonté = coud'boule rouge assuré


Mr Stone merci  j'm décarcasse pour quitter la banquette et pof .. me voila rassis de force et contre mon gré .. 
non mais ... mon petit bonheur du jour donc : choper MrStone :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Mon petit bonheur du jour :

Apple vient de livrer mon G5 au taf. Au lieu d'y mettre une 5200 comme demandé, ils ont mit une 6800 pour pas 1 euros de plus.

Et le chef est d'accord pour que j'echange avec la 9600XT de mon G5 a la maison :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour :
> 
> Apple vient de livrer mon G5 au taf. Au lieu d'y mettre une 5200 comme demandé, ils ont mit une 6800 pour pas 1 euros de plus.
> 
> Et le chef est d'accord pour que j'echange avec la 9600XT de mon G5 a la maison :love:




j'ai une 5200 qui traîne si tu veux


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Mon petit bonheur du jour :
> Apple vient de livrer mon G5 au taf. Au lieu d'y mettre une 5200 comme demandé, ils ont mit une 6800 pour pas 1 euros de plus.
> Et le chef est d'accord pour que j'echange avec la 9600XT de mon G5 a la maison


sympa le ch'tit bonheur ...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour :
> 
> Apple vient de livrer mon G5 au taf. Au lieu d'y mettre une 5200 comme demandé, ils ont mit une 6800 pour pas 1 euros de plus.
> 
> Et le chef est d'accord pour que j'echange avec la 9600XT de mon G5 a la maison :love:



Déjà, je lui aurais pas demandé son avis à mon chef 

Veinard


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Mr Stone merci  j'm décarcasse pour quitter la banquette et pof .. me voila rassis de force et contre mon gré ..
> non mais ... mon petit bonheur du jour donc : choper MrStone :love:



Désolé lapin, j'ai pas pu résister   :rateau:

Mon petit bonheur : avoir fait rasseoir un nioub qui venait à peine de lever son c** de la banquette, sans même le savoir :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

mon petit bonheur est arrivé à destination : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




niak niak niak


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

je vous jure que c'est pas de la pub ni de la vantardise donc pas de boulage .. mais regardé , regardé .. j'ai deux carré vert .. YOUPI ... merci a vous ...


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

j'en vois qu'un moi


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'en vois qu'un moi



Tu bois quelque-chose?


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Volontier, une kriek, tu as ? 


Tu penses qu'on le tient notre éternel adepte de la banquette ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'en vois qu'un moi


quel enfoiré ! dire que j'ai eu l'idée juste avant


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

MMMMAAAAAIIIIIISSSSSSSS HHHHEUUUUUUUU

c'est weboliver qui m'a fait ca .. je retourné voir qu'il était la mes points disco .. et pof .. plus .. en plus ca vaut milliétuple en boulage comme ca .. j'suis en négatif .. y de l'abus ..


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Volontier, une kriek, tu as ?
> 
> 
> Tu penses qu'on le tient notre éternel adepte de la banquette ?



Je dois avoir ça en magasin.  Je pense qu'on le tient oui.  Mais là, je le vois se diriger prestement vers la sortie. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel enfoiré ! dire que j'ai eu l'idée juste avant



Eh, oh, à la queue comme tout le monde. 



			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> MMMMAAAAAIIIIIISSSSSSSS HHHHEUUUUUUUU
> 
> c'est weboliver qui m'a fait ca .. je retourné voir qu'il était la mes points disco .. et pof .. plus .. en plus ca vaut milliétuple en boulage comme ca .. j'suis en négatif .. y de l'abus ..



Tu joues tu perds. Insert coin.


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel enfoiré ! dire que j'ai eu l'idée juste avant


 
En fait j'ai eu l'idée aussi, mais j'ai vu (donc webo apres confirmation de la photo finish) qu'un  illustre collegue avait frappé avant.

Je garde donc ma cartouche en reserve


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> MMMMAAAAAIIIIIISSSSSSSS HHHHEUUUUUUUU
> 
> c'est weboliver qui m'a fait ca .. je retourné voir qu'il était la mes points disco .. et pof .. plus .. en plus ca vaut milliétuple en boulage comme ca .. j'suis en négatif .. y de l'abus ..


Tu me feras le plaisir de corriger le français illico, sinon c'est moins 8 de nouveau


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir ça en magasin.  Je pense qu'on le tient oui.  Mais là, je le vois se diriger prestement vers la sortie.


Ah nan 

La j'suis pas d'accord, qu'il reste sur la banquette ok, mais pas qu'il passe en negatif, il est mignon apres tout, en tout cas moi je l'aime bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

au point ou j'en suis 
m'en fous ....regardé vos points .. j'me suis vengé .. avec mon niveau d'attaque : 1 snif ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

*j'ai perdu 20 points  ARGHHHHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_paye les petits bonheurs .. _


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan
> 
> La j'suis pas d'accord, qu'il reste sur la banquette ok, mais pas qu'il passe en negatif, il est mignon apres tout, en tout cas moi je l'aime bien



Oui, c'est mignon, il se défend avec ses petits poings. :love: _Attend sur la moquette_.


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

en attendant vous seriez gentils d'aller floudre dans les espaces reservés à cet effet !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Remarque, je l'avais prédit hein  



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Raccolage éhonté = coud'boule rouge assuré


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

La c'est pas moi, j't'ai meme boulé vert finalement parce que je veux pas te voir passer en rouge; tu le merites pas


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en attendant vous seriez gentils d'aller floudre dans les espaces reservés à cet effet !


 Ben, leur bonheur du jour, c'est le boulage rouge de nioub : on est bien dans le fil  'Le forum des petits bonheurs' non ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> *j'ai perdu 20 points  ARGHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, 28.  

edith : et merde, trompé de bouton, pas assez l'habitude de bouler rouge moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

merci bassman mais mon gini m'attend au bar .. encore un petit vert et je peux m'lever .. siouplait ..


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

non


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La c'est pas moi, j't'ai meme boulé vert finalement parce que je veux pas te voir passer en rouge; tu le merites pas


 nan, c'est moi 

rien de perso, et on peut pas vraiment appeler ça un petit bonheur du jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

la liberté du bonheur des uns s'arrete la ou elle gene la liberté du bonheur des autres .. moi mon bonheur c'et mon gini ..


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> au point ou j'en suis
> m'en fous ....regardé vos points .. j'me suis vengé .. avec mon niveau d'attaque : 1 snif ..



Allez lapin, pleure pas... ton petit bonheur c'est que tu ne boule plus gris, 1 point c'est déjà bien


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en attendant vous seriez gentils d'aller floudre dans les espaces reservés à cet effet !



Bizarre...
Même tout rouge et avec les gros yeux, t'es pas super convaincant là !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

sisi il est convainquant .. quand je regarde mon tableau de bord ..


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Ah, merde, je t'ai pas fait rassoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

et non ...   
ps: plus la peine d'essayer ... j'picole au bar mon gini et j'y reste .. j'l'ai payé comme tout le monde


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Par contre t'es rasoir papy


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Moi  ? Quelle idée


----------



## deadlocker (15 Juin 2005)

Sortir d'un partiel d'électromagnétisme... Même si il a été raté, l'important c'est d'en sortir !


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

l'électromagnétisme 
Tu me rappelles des très mauvais souvenirs... 

sinon, petit bonheur de l'instant : 
Passer 1/2h au téléphone avec un très bon ami :love:
Ce raconter nos vies, discuter de tout et de rien...

C'est quand même pas grand chose le bonheur...


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Un petit bonheur que les gars ne connaitrons jamais  A part les cyclistes peut être 

Se glisser sous ses draps frais, les jambes toute juste épilées :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Se glisser sous ses draps frais, les jambes toute juste épilées :love: :love:


 :love:  :love:  :love:   
ils vont tous essayer maintenant   





 :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> ils vont tous essayer maintenant
> 
> 
> ...


 :affraid: ben non, faut s'epiler


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur que les gars ne connaitrons jamais  A part les cyclistes peut être
> 
> Se glisser sous ses draps frais, les jambes toute juste épilées :love: :love:




photo ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

si seulement elles ne se focaalisaient pas que sur les jambes....


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ben non, faut s'epiler



Ca marche aussi (un peu moins bien) si on rase  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

mes moustaches sont une forme de vengeance j'avoue


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

Petit bonheur supplémentaire : 
Siroter un verre de monbazillac en écoutant Tiersen... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur supplémentaire :
> Siroter un verre de monbazillac en écoutant Tiersen... :love:



Et tu vas voir que si tu enlèves tiersen, ça marche aussi...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et tu vas voir que si tu enlèves tiersen, ça marche aussi...


Sûrement, mais c'est moins agréable 
PS : Son dernier album est vraiment bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

aussi bien que celui de mickael jackson ?  niak niak niak


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> aussi bien que celui de mickael jackson ?  niak niak niak


   
Je vous merde!
Chacun ses goûts musicaux d'abord!
Je ne pisse pas sur le blues moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

moi si ... 
tiersen c'est le mec qui a fait amélie Poulain non ? 
si ? ah merde ..


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> moi si ...
> tiersen c'est le mec qui a fait amélie Poulain non ?
> si ? ah merde ..


C'est vrai, il a fait cette BOF, mais tout le monde fait des erreurs...
Ecoute "la valse des monstres" ou "le phare", c'est pas la même chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

désolé ... j'me suis fait une promesse : plus jamais ecouter tiersen ..


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, il a fait cette BOF, mais tout le monde fait des erreurs...
> Ecoute "la valse des monstres" ou "le phare", c'est pas la même chose


Sachant que de nombreux morceaux d'Amélie Poulain proviennent d'albums précedents 

Et la musique de "good by Lenin!" vous avez aimer, c'est de lui aussi

Et moi la BO d'Amélie Poulain je l'adore! Je l'écoute sur mon voilier:

un petit vent vrais, un bateau qui glisse, l'odeur du repas qui s'échape de la cabine, l'équipière qui vous sert le ti punch et la musique qui vous berce...


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

n'empêche que le dernier est vraiment bien... 
PS : Valo, mo nMP


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

j'suis major et j'bois un gini .... oui chef ... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Juin 2005)

J'avais mon PB12 sur les genoux ... ma moitié est entrée .. s'est approchée ... m'a donné un bisou sur le front sans un mot ... m'a souri en s'éloignant .... un instant de pur bonheur!  








.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Aprés elle est revenu, avec sa valise.

Et puis plus rien....


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés elle est revenu, avec sa valise.
> 
> Et puis plus rien....


 :love: ... ça sent le vécu !!  ...  

.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Et nan, j'suis pas fou, j'ai pas de PB...


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et nan, j'suis pas fou, j'ai pas de PB...


Dommage pour toi tu aurais eu un bisou sur le front ...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage pour toi tu aurais eu un bisou sur le front ...  :rateau:


Un petit bonheur, mon premier post depuis mon powerbook. Bon d'accord, cce n'est qu'un G3, mais depuis le temps que j'avais envie d'avoir un portable  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur, mon premier post depuis mon powerbook. Bon d'accord, cce n'est qu'un G3, mais depuis le temps que j'avais envie d'avoir un portable  :love:



Si tu me dis que tout petit déjà t'en voulais un, hé ben je te crois pas.

Au fait... elle était bonne Edith Piaf ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me dis que tout petit déjà t'en voulais un, hé ben je te crois pas.
> 
> Au fait... elle était bonne Edith Piaf ?



Non, seulement depuis que j'ai des Mac.

Pour Edith Piaf, vu ses rapports avec Marcel Cerdan, j'évitais d'approcher trop près, je peux pas dire !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Marcel Cerdan avait un p'tit café au marif à casa...

mais bon c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Marcel Cerdan avait un p'tit café au marif à casa...
> 
> mais bon c'est une autre histoire...



Il avaitaussi une enclume au bout de chaque bras, d'où ma prudence !


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il avaitaussi une enclume au bout de chaque bras, d'où ma prudence !


Fallait être marteau pour s'approcher d'une telle enclume    :love:


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2005)

Un visage sur des pseudos 

Merci à vous pour cette miniAES


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur supplémentaire :
> Siroter un verre de monbazillac ... :love:




*Plus le temps passe*
 et plus je le trouve bien ce garçon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il avaitaussi une enclume au bout de chaque bras, d'où ma prudence !



*Marcel Cerdan*
Il fait partie des X-Men ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

la je suis dehors, avec le portable sur la table de jardin, le réseau wifi :love: et une verre de champagne a la main :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on fête ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Marcel Cerdan*
> Il fait partie des X-Men ?



C'était une façon de parler  De toute façon, quand il est mort, je devais avoir trois ou quatre ans, à tout casser, et pas dix à la mort de Piaf, alors en fait, je risquais pas grand chose, c'était juste histoire de "disserter" comme dirait Sonny :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

on fête mon dessert de ce soir  :love: : melon avec sorbets de mangue et de citron  :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on fête mon dessert de ce soir  :love: : melon avec sorbets de mangue et de citron  :love:



encore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

J'ai refourgué la chienne que je garde en permannece à sa maîtresse... je viens de siffler ma 5ème Bavaria 8.6, le frigo est plein... Que demande le peuple ? Et je fête l'amitié de SJ et du CEO d'Intel sur les cours de golf.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore :love:


t'en as déjà eu   


... ma souris a bu ... elle fait n'importe quoi sur l'écran ... elle frétille on dirait    :affraid:


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'en as déjà eu




la prochaine c'est moi qui te l'offre


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine c'est moi qui te l'offre


non , la prochaine ça sera mon Papa, parce que je vais en reprendre je crois    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Hé ben emboitez vous pendant que vous y êtes on vous dira rien !!!


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non , la prochaine ça sera mon Papa, parce que je vais en reprendre je crois    :love:




tu fais quelque chose demain après midi ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quelque chose demain après midi ? :love:


je sais pas encore ... peut-être


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quelque chose demain après midi ? :love:



Non pourquoi mackinou...:love:

Quoi ?

Pas à moi ?

Ah pardon...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

vous avez vu ? ... c'est pas le bar à flood ici


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Un levé de soleil sur Paris 

Les tons de l'aurore (bleu, violet, orange, rose...) sont magnifiques


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juin 2005)

Un ciel plus bleu que ça tu meurs ... une belle lumière ... une pie dans la pelouse ... un chat qui la regarde ... 
On n'est y pas bien sur terre? ...


----------



## toys (20 Juin 2005)

toirs heure de sommeil dans mon lit sa s'est un petit bonheur


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

La pluie d'été, l'orage qui fait baisser la temperature de 10 degrès en une heure (tel celui d'en ce moment)
La lumiere juste avant, le vent, les  premières gouttes sur le bitume, l'odeur, avant, pendant, après, et surtout, marcher dessous, marcher dans les flaques, ouvrir la bouche, fermer les yeux et profiter de ce moment de fraicheur.
:love:


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

Tu manquais d'eau 'tit poisson ?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> La pluie d'été, l'orage qui fait baisser la temperature de 10 degrès en une heure (tel celui d'en ce moment)
> La lumiere juste avant, le vent, les  premières gouttes sur le bitume, l'odeur, avant, pendant, après, et surtout, marcher dessous, marcher dans les flaques, ouvrir la bouche, fermer les yeux et profiter de ce moment de fraicheur.
> :love:



le sentimental du bocal


----------



## valoriel (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le sentimental du bocal


Tu veux dire l'agité


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

et bien je viens de traverser 2 arrondissements sous l'orage, on voyait pas à 20 mètres, le ciel était pleins d'éclair, le bruit assourdissant, en moins de 5 minutes j'étais trempé jusqu'au os, j'aime bien l'odeur quand il pleut l'été... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> et bien je viens de traverser 2 arrondissements sous l'orage, on voyait pas à 20 mètres, le ciel était pleins d'éclair, le bruit assourdissant, en moins de 5 minutes j'étais trempé jusqu'au os, j'aime bien l'odeur quand il pleut l'été... :love:



tu sens le chien mouillé


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu sens le chien mouillé




oui mais avec des effluves de Chanel  :love:


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2005)

Un petit bonheur oublié 

Je m'en suis rappelé en prenant le tégévé aujoud'hui 
C'était dans les trains corails, pour se laver les mains, *la rape à savon*... :love: Le bruit que ça fesait, la sensation de la poudre de savon sur les mains, l'odeur et tout :love: 

Mais dans les tégévés c'est du savon liquide


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juin 2005)

oupss


----------



## toys (27 Juin 2005)

s'est quoi le bonheur?

s'est juste un instant sans maleur


----------



## dool (27 Juin 2005)

Un pti coup par poildep suivi d'un autre par Zebig...l'air de rien ça remonte le moral :love: 
merci


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi le bonheur?
> 
> s'est juste un instant sans maleur


L'inénarrable fraicheur de Toys !
 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un pti coup par poildep suivi d'un autre par Zebig...l'air de rien ça remonte le moral :love:
> merci



un petit coup......de boule..?....?...?........
oui, ça fait super plaisir...:love:.....


----------



## dool (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup......de boule..?....?...?........
> oui, ça fait super plaisir...:love:.....



Punaise pour une fois que je ne fesais pas un sous-entendu exprès !!  

EFFECTIVEMENT, je parlais du petit clic tout simple qui pourtant me paru énorme  ! 

PS : heureusement qu'il reste des gens formidables !!!!! :rose:


----------



## lumai (27 Juin 2005)

Une douche froide !!!


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Punaise pour une fois que je ne fesais pas un sous-entendu exprès !!
> 
> EFFECTIVEMENT, je parlais du petit clic tout simple qui pourtant me paru énorme  !
> 
> PS : heureusement qu'il reste des gens formidables !!!!! :rose:


 
Ah le p'tit clic sur ta souris :love: :rose:


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Coucou,

Samedi, nous sommes allés au Bois de Vincennes. Nous avons pris la direction du lac et des barques.
Il a fait chaud...le soleil était timide mais faisait déjà rougir nos épaules.  
Nous avons pique niqué dans la barque même, pendant que nous voguions sur l'étang, accompagnés par les canards et les cignes.
Quand l'un était responsable des rames, l'autre jouait au voleur d'images. 
Nous avons conclu ce voyage par des sourires et un baiser...Nous avons marché jusqu'au parc et là, nous nous sommes allongés  sur l'herbe,pour contempler la nature.Celle-ci nous a offert cet après-midi là, la sérenité, et le calme...
Un vrai petit bonheur... :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons pique niqué dans la barque même, pendant que nous voguions sur l'étang, accompagnés par les canards et les cignes.



La preuve par *l'image... :love:*


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Vu la charte je me tais


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> 
> Samedi, nous sommes allés au Bois de Vincennes. Nous avons pris la direction du lac et des barques.
> Il a fait chaud...le soleil était timide mais faisait déjà rougir nos épaules.
> ...



J'ai retiré quelques mots afin de le rendre plus poétique...

Je sens que je vais me faire censuré...


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retiré quelques mots afin de le rendre plus poétique...
> 
> Je sens que je vais me faire censuré...



Ca aurait pu être aussi un petit bonheur...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2005)

Oui, petit.


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retiré quelques mots afin de le rendre plus poétique...
> 
> Je sens que je vais me faire censuré...




automoderation : _En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu orienté sexuellement.

_promis je le ferais plus...


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, petit.



salaud


----------



## Nexka (28 Juin 2005)

Aller à la piscine municipale dés l'ouverture, avoir le grand bassin pour moi toute seule et nager en regardant les montagnes :love: :love: et le ciel bleu


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur oublié
> 
> Je m'en suis rappelé en prenant le tégévé aujoud'hui
> C'était dans les trains corails, pour se laver les mains, *la rape à savon*... :love: Le bruit que ça fesait, la sensation de la poudre de savon sur les mains, l'odeur et tout :love:
> ...


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi ne me regarde-t-elle pas plus que ça? Ahhhhhh l'attente........


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne me regarde-t-elle pas plus que ça? Ahhhhhh l'attente........


 ça fait partie du plaisir


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (29 Juin 2005)

j'ai fait un caprice : j'ai déboursé 40 EUR pour un livre de 450 pages

_Macroéconomie_
_Modélisations de base et redéploiements théoriques contemporains_ 

2é édition s'il vous plait ... :love: 

ca va chié dans le train et sur mon bureau ...


----------



## purestyle (29 Juin 2005)

j'ai reçu un email d'une fille sur laquelle je trip...RDV ce weekend  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Je sors une Pelforth brune du frigo*
elle est fraîche


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (29 Juin 2005)

je viens d'apprendre qu'il y avait un apple center en avignon .. OUAHHH , YYYESSS

_*ps :* il est bien mon bouquin (voire deux post plus haut ..) _


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Un soleil même plus brûlant qui dessine les ombres d'un arbre sur mon mur !


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Une petite lettre du Trésor Public dont le continu n'est autre qu'une amende majorée de 386 euros...
Motif : non port d'un casque homologué sur le route du Péro à Cargèse en Corse le 9 août 2002...

Ah Cargèse...la route du Péro... un petit bonheur...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

Hier dans un parc au passage d'une belle jeune fille en mini-jupe une pièce de monnaie m'est malencontreusement tombée des mains ... j'ai mis du temps à la retrouver ...   :love:


----------



## Nexka (29 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Hier dans un parc au passage d'une belle jeune fille en mini-jupe une pièce de monnaie m'est malencontreusement tombée des mains ... j'ai mis du temps à la retrouver ... :love:




Je ne comprend décidement pas :hein: ce que vous trouvez de si interressant à regarder sous les jupes des filles??  
Personellement, pour essayer de répondre à cette question  j'ai regardé des centaines de fois sous ma jupe, mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de réponse...


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend décidement pas :hein: ce que vous trouvez de si interressant à regarder sous les jupes des filles??




comment t'expliquer  tu ne pas comprendre ... tu est une fille :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment t'expliquer  tu ne pas comprendre ... tu est une fille :rateau:


et pourquoi elle pourrait pas comprendre ?


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi elle pourrait pas comprendre ?



Ona  edite ...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

hum franchement, l'entrejambe des filles dans le métro ne me tente guère ... à peine regardé tout à l'heure quand j'ai vu cette fille en jupe ...


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi elle pourrait pas comprendre ?



essayer d'expliquer a une fille ce qui attire les garçons a regarder les sous les jupes des filles c'est presque refaire le monde :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essayer d'expliquer a une fille ce qui attire les garçons a regarder les sous les jupes des filles c'est presque refaire le monde :rateau:


forcément ... si les hommes mettaient des jupes ... ça nous faciliterai les choses ...


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> forcément ... si les hommes mettaient des jupes ... ça nous faciliterai les choses ...





Et les kilts , alors ?


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> forcément ... si les hommes mettaient des jupes ... ça nous faciliterai les choses ...




nous ne somme pas écossais, et puis on trouve pas de jupe Amok pour homme a paris (véridique)


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'ayant point d'humour en ce moment et les modos du bar aussi, je te conseil d'éditer ton message




heureux ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2005)

P'tit bonheur de la journée : 
ma meilleure amie qui me téléphone pour me dire qu'elle à eu son diplôme d'instit :love:
Et une très bonne copine qui vient de me dire qu'elle à eu son diplôme d'assistante sociale :love:
Ca fait du bien après une journée super crevante, sans pouvoir poster un seul message


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> forcément ... si les hommes mettaient des jupes ... ça nous faciliterai les choses ...




ça m'arrive. et je ne suis pas écossais. mais ça me fait rire dans le cadre amical parfois et se travestir est toujours intéressant. C'est cool les jupes d'ailleurs. Mackie ne peut pas comprendre, il aurait trop peur pour son tout petit kiki. 

(peur de l'humiliation, peur infantile du petit garçon à confondre ça avec une castration)


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essayer d'expliquer a une fille ce qui attire les garçons a regarder les sous les jupes des filles c'est presque refaire le monde :rateau:



tu peux éviter de dire des foutaises ?!! sois franc, dis que ça te fait du bien au même endroit chez toi et arrête de tenter (maladroitement) de duper ton monde. :rateau:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend décidement pas :hein: ce que vous trouvez de si interressant à regarder sous les jupes des filles??
> Personellement, pour essayer de répondre à cette question  j'ai regardé des centaines de fois sous ma jupe, mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de réponse...




c'est juste pour vérifier  si elles sont toutes aussi jolies que "l'origine du monde" de mon ami Gustave d'Ornans...


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend décidement pas :hein: ce que vous trouvez de si interressant à regarder sous les jupes des filles??
> Personellement, pour essayer de répondre à cette question  j'ai regardé des centaines de fois sous ma jupe, mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de réponse...


Laisse moi y jetter un coup d'oeil et je t'expliquerai ensuite


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

dingue comment les mecs sont frileux à)essayer de tomber leur machitude sur ce forum. Essayez des jupes les gars, vous comprendrez mieux les femmes.


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend décidement pas :hein: ce que vous trouvez de si interressant à regarder sous les jupes des filles??
> Personellement, pour essayer de répondre à cette question  j'ai regardé des centaines de fois sous ma jupe, mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de réponse...



Je pense que c'est le fait de savoir que l'on ne va rien y trouver qui nous attire...
 En fait, ça nous rassure, et oui, l'absence de pénis nous réconforte...
 ça nous conforte dans notre identité de mâle....
 Je crois que Freud expliquait comme cela le fétichisme.... (mais c'est un autre débat)


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

petit bonheur : faire la cuisine à ma femme ou avec. ce soir c'est avec !


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dingue comment les mecs sont frileux à)essayer de tomber leur machitude sur ce forum. Essayez des jupes les gars, vous comprendrez mieux les femmes.



viens donc nous faire une démonstration le 21 juillet: elles vont adorer


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

tiens, je mange avec le petit neveu de freud demain, je lui demanderais son avis entre le dessert et le fromage !    (ou l'inverse)


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> viens donc nous faire une démonstration le 21 juillet: elles vont adorer




pas besoin, la mienne se régale déjà et j'en connais deux ou trois sur le forum à qui je réserve ça sur demande ! 

23 juillet : AES en bretagne, tu viens ? :


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> forcément ... si les hommes mettaient des jupes ... ça nous faciliterai les choses ...


Si dame nature ne vous avait pas munis de ce que vous les femmes n'arrivez pas à comprendre mais que nous les hommes savons apprécier, nous ne nous agenouilerions pas à votre passage pour tenter d'entrevoir ce que jamais vous ne pourrez imaginer nous interesser

Je pense avoir été clair .. non?


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur : faire la cuisine à ma femme ou avec. ce soir c'est avec !



Dois je en deduire que c'est toi qui porte le tablier ??? (nu en dessous ça va sans dire)...


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin, la mienne se régale déjà et j'en connais deux ou trois sur le forum à qui je réserve ça sur demande !



en somme, tu fais ta coquette: tu te fais prier... :rateau: 



> 23 juillet : AES en bretagne, tu viens ? :



je risque d'être à l'autre bout de la France au pays de la clairette et du picodon  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dois je en deduire que c'est toi qui porte le tablier ??? (nu en dessous ça va sans dire)...




non, sinon ce ne serait pas un petity bonheur mais une noueuse habitude !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dingue comment les mecs sont frileux à)essayer de tomber leur machitude sur ce forum. Essayez des jupes les gars, vous comprendrez mieux les femmes.


marrant comme c'est lapidaire, je connais ça depuis dix ans au moins, mais, désolé, ça me plait pas. Pas esthétiquement j'enetnd, c'est très beau.


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, sinon ce ne serait pas un petity bonheur mais une noueuse habitude !





Bon je trace enfiler les collants de ma femme, et vais faire des bavettes à la bearnaise...:love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant comme c'est lapidaire, je connais ça depuis dix ans au moins, mais, désolé, ça me plait pas. Pas esthétiquement j'enetnd, c'est très beau.




pourtant, toi tu serais super sexy en jupe !!


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

petit bonheur de la journée de supermoquette : épilation à la cire  niark niark  :rateau:


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon je trace enfiler les collants de ma femme, et vais faire des bavettes à la bearnaise...:love:



 

des "tue l'amour"   

tu me déçois, jahrom


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

J'ai testé dans les soirées electro là ou il y en avait beaucoup avant, va planquer quelquechose dans ton **** avec ces truc


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> des "tue l'amour"
> 
> tu me déçois, jahrom



Tu n'aimes pas la bavette ???


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur de la journée de supermoquette : épilation à la cire  niark niark  :rateau:


Tu es trop cruelle Maiwen! ... on n'a jamais fait cela même à un ours ... la spa te guette!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant comme c'est lapidaire



Il a un vocabulaire choisi, notre bon docteur es cailloux


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

le petit bonheur du jours sa a ete de retrouvé nes potes apres ces 15 jours de fou 
y a pas a dire la famille sa a du bon


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

mon petit bonheur d'hier : ce coup de fil sous la pluie ... qui m'a appris la bonne nouvelle


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

tu es majeure ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu es majeure ?


ben  comment tu sais ? ... hier on m'appelle ... j'me dis " mais qui cela peut-il bien être ?!" (  ) ... et là ... " bonjour mademoiselle, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes maintenant ...MAJEURE ... "


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

P'tit bonheur du taf : 
J'ai enfin un ordi correct 



Mais c'est un PC  (ben oui, c'est un *petit* Bonheur)


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben  comment tu sais ? ... hier on m'appelle ... j'me dis " mais qui cela peut-il bien être ?!" (  ) ... et là ... " bonjour mademoiselle, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes maintenant ...MAJEURE ... "


  et dire qu'on etait tous persuadé que tu etais jeune fille :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'on etait tous persuadé que tu etais jeune fille :affraid:


et je suis quoi alors ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Ben majeure, non


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben majeure, non


ben non ... pas encore  ... c'est sm qui dit n'importe quoi ... encore 1 mois et demi ...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

OK, on va attendre 1 mois et demi alors, les peines seront moins lourdes     :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

Nan on s'en fout, la majorité sexuelle est a 16 ans


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan on s'en fout, la majorité sexuelle est a 16 ans



Quinze, pas seize, d'ailleurs, jusqu'à l'entrée en vigueur (les décrets d'applications ne sont pas encore passés, je pense) d'une toute récente réforme, les filles peuvent se marier dès quinze ans, mais les mecs, faut attendre dix huit.

D'ailleurs, lorsque la justice doit trancher sur des affaires de mineurs, elle fait bien le distingo entre détournement "de mineurs de moins de quinze ans" et détournement "de mineurs" tout court.

Ceci dit, maiwen, je serais toi, le jour de mes dix huit ans, je me méfierais en allumant mon Mac, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a un ou deux ici, qui vont t'attendre au coin du processeur.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, maiwen, je serais toi, le jour de mes dix huit ans, je me méfierais en allumant mon Mac, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a un ou deux ici, qui vont t'attendre au coin du processeur.


un ou deux ? mouaha   ... en même temps ... le jour de mes 18 ans j'aurai pas mon mac sous la main ...


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Manger un tartare de truite, péchée tout juste 1h avant à la pisciculture :love: :love: 








_Comment ça il est pas bon mon poisson?? C'est du poisson de première qualité, importé depuis Lutéce en char à boeuf!!! 
Ordralphabetix 
_


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un ou deux ? mouaha   ... en même temps ... le jour de mes 18 ans j'aurai pas mon mac sous la main ...




j'aurai mon téléphone a porter de mains


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai mon téléphone a porter de mains



et toujours avec ton boxer short


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et toujours avec ton boxer short




sauf si je suis au bord d'une piscine


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sauf si je suis au bord d'une piscine



Bah ya des maillots de bain boxer short


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2005)

Il se baigne nu uniquement le mackie


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

encore cette histoire de lombric ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Ou de civelle


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il se baigne nu uniquement le mackie


 Si je me souviens bien ce n'était pas le cas dans la piscine de Mactambour


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il se baigne nu uniquement le mackie


Le traumastisme de la petite vermicelle dès le passage à la majorité c'est pas bon du tout pour les jeunes filles


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si je me souviens bien ce n'était pas le cas dans la piscine de Mactambour


 sisi, nu sous son maillot


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah ya des maillots de bain boxer short




j'en ai un noir comme ça


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai un noir comme ça



Moi j'appelle ça des moule-bites short.... 

Oups pardon la charte :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'appelle ça des moule-bites short....
> 
> Oups pardon la charte :rose:



C'est de la même famille que les moules-frites chope ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la même famille que les moules-frites chope ?


non c'est de la famille des boule mite


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non c'est de la famille des boule mite




Arf !




			
				la machine à brimer les coudbouls a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il se baigne nu uniquement le mackie



Ah ? il se baigne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? il se baigne ?



En fait, d'après ce que j'ai compris du récit de certains de ses confrères verts ou mauves (EDIT : Pardon, Magentas), il se baigne pas vraiment, il tombe dans la piscine après y avoir gerbé.


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Mon petit bonheur du jour : je recommence en fin à monter à cheval cet après-midi...
Cette sacrée tendinite étant terminée.

Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## Malow (2 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde  

Aujourd'hui nous sommes de mariage, la cousine de jahrom se marie...quelle fête ça va être!!! je vais observer et prendre des cours...bientôt, bienôt...   :mouais:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

Ah ben moi c'était du peccorino avec un vin des Pouilles  chacun son truc quoi


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Aujourd'hui nous sommes de mariage, la cousine de jahrom se marie...quelle fête ça va être!!! je vais observer et prendre des cours...bientôt, bienôt...   :mouais:  :love:


 :affraid:
des cours pour etre la cousine de jahrom ?? :affraid: 

mais jusqu'où va se loger la perversité  :affraid:


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2005)

Ne rien faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ne rien faire.



Ou faire kekchose, mais qu'on à choisi exprès, pour se faire plaisir, hein !


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

un ipod mini bleu aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

fais attention quand même, vu le nom que tu lui a donné sur le thread d'a côté, tu risque d'avoir la bouche pleine un bon moment si tu la goûtes !


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Les vacances!!!! .. enfin on va pouvoir faire travailler son corps sans horaires


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un ipod mini bleu aujourd'hui


Félicitation Maiwen ...en bleu il est particulièrment beau ton futur compagnon ... grrrrrrrrrr! ... elle va nous abandonner pour lui! 
 :love: :rose:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

hier soir sur les coup de 1H30 2H00 ma petite soupe a la tomates et une clope  :rose:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un ipod mini bleu aujourd'hui



j ai eu le mien hier et s'est un moment de bonheur.

la boite est aussi belle a ouvrir que le contenus a voir s'est la classe de chez apple.


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

le sourire de mes ptizumeaux ce matin en me levant, avec des grands yeux innocents qui vous disent "papa prend moi dans tes bras"
... mais bon je n'ai que 2 bras donc la fille a pleurée


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> le sourire de mes ptizumeaux ce matin en me levant, avec des grands yeux innocents qui vous disent "papa prend moi dans tes bras"
> ... mais bon je n'ai que 2 bras donc la fille a pleurée


y atoujours de la place dans les bras de papa pour un calin qu'il soit 2 ou 3 OU 4 .......


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> le sourire de mes ptizumeaux ce matin en me levant, avec des grands yeux innocents qui vous disent "papa prend moi dans tes bras"
> ... mais bon je n'ai que 2 bras donc la fille a pleurée



Macho!!!!


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

Marcher en souriant aux questions qu'on a pas osé poser, au repliques excellentes qui ne viennent qu'aprés, aux reponses en suspend.
S'arreter, se dire je suis trop con, et ne pas reussir à laisser cette constatation vous envahir.
Fermer les yeux pour revoir les siens, et les rouvrir sans s'être pris un poteau.


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Diner Suisse._
> Un thé avec des biscottes, quand on est fatigué.
> :love:


Et quand on est fatigué du thé et des biscottes ... un goûter cuisse      
C'est viril mais tant pis  

 Roberto


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2005)

je viens de bannir mon deuxième pseudo pour faire plaisir à un con. un vrai petit bonheur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je viens de bannir mon deuxième pseudo pour faire plaisir à un con. un vrai petit bonheur...



mais tu vas finir Schyzo...  


(dire une connerie, ça n'a pas de prix..... )


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2005)

tant que je ne deviens pas un naazu !!  (blague picardo-wallone)


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je viens de bannir mon deuxième pseudo pour faire plaisir à un con. un vrai petit bonheur...



Tu veux pas faire l'inverse...et garder l'autre pseudo 

J'ai rien contre le vert mais bon...l'autre pseudo était sympa...


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

j'ai recu un mail, un vrai petit bonheur


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas faire l'inverse...et garder l'autre pseudo
> 
> J'ai rien contre le vert mais bon...l'autre pseudo était sympa...


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom.


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

Bah ce midi, j'ai craqué, je me suis acheté un disque dur externe lacie 160GO et la souris MX1000 de logitech.... un petit bonheur...:love: (pas pour le credit lyonnais... )


----------



## maiwen (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !
> :love:  :love:  :love:


hey moi aussi  :love:
c'était un long mail ... marrant, gentil ... violet


----------



## Malow (8 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey moi aussi  :love:
> c'était un long mail ... marrant, gentil ... violet



Envoies    moi aussi j'en veux un


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

Ben pendant qu'on y est, moi aussi ! :love:

Il était relativement court celui-là... Et il m'a donné des idées de dessert !


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

chalu


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

Les coups de boule, ca aussi c'est un vrai bonheur ...


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> chalu



Toi tu as des bonheurs simples, tu dis bonjour


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juillet 2005)

et bien j'ai relu les épisode de "Roberto et Pepita"....que du bonheur!!!


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment :  :love:
> Je suis moi-même *un spécialiste international(*)* des R.A.D. (Réparties d'Anthologie Différées), des bons mots _tellement pas au bons moments qu'ils ne prennent même pas forme verbale_, des trucs ratés pas importants que ç'aurait été mieux si, mais pas-grave-tant-pis.


Cher collégue :love:



> _Ou alors c'est au bon moment mais pas adéquat._
> :affraid:


camarade, :love:



> J'ai ainsi une collection de minuscules rateaux de poche en métaux rares, entièrement réalisés dans mes ateliers, qui devraient déclencher chez toi une moue admirative et des silences plein de respect !
> :rateau:


cher confrére,
possédant moi même une assez precieuse collection constituée de pieces finement ciselées (et de quelques monuments d'art brut ou primitif) je ne doute pas que nous puissions reussir un beau duo de pantomime.  

  
:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, ils ont fait un perfectionnement à vBulletin ?


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

la comme ça pouf pouf mon frere qui ramenne plein de bouffe d'un festoche ou il bossai.

 :love: merci les festivals


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2005)

Sortie du boulot, un peu tardive, très fatigué, entre la boite et le metro, juste prendre un peu le temps de trainer.
Flaner.
Descendre la rue de miromesnil, longer l'Elysée, objectif, traverser la seine.
traversée des champs (Elysée eux aussi), lever un oeil sur le  Grand Palais... 

Sur un calicot rouge et plusieurs mètres de haut : 
Réouverture exceptionnelle de la Nef du Grand Palais, du 17 septembre au 1er octobre, de midi à minuit.
Accès gratuit.

Il n'est que 20 heures, il y a bien 20 ans... et pas de queue devant.

Le sourire qui vient de l'estomac ( en remontant par la gorge), les yeux qui... nan, mais presque.

J'y suis bien resté une heure dans ce hangar vide, les yeux au plafond, à regarder la nuit tomber.

:love: 




PS : mon conseil, (au visiteurs de l'apple expo qui veulent vérifier qu'un hall n'en vaut pas un autre  ) en sortant traverser le pont des invalides, s'arreter, regarder des deux cotés, respirer. 

PS2 : de l'apple expo, prendre le metro 12 direct jusqu'à Franklin D roosvelt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Sortie du boulot, un peu tardive, très fatigué, entre la boite et le metro, juste prendre un peu le temps de trainer.
> Flaner.
> Descendre la rue de miromesnil, longer l'Elysée, objectif, traverser la seine.
> traversée des champs (Elysée eux aussi), lever un oeil sur le  Grand Palais...
> ...



[MODE=Fort_accent_español]Hangar dé Perpignan pero qué cé lè centre dou monde, d'aprrrrès la formé hyperrrbolique dé mes moustaches[/MODE]


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2005)

Comme à la plage...   ​


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

macelene, je te hais :love:


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2005)

Hier après-midi, pur bonheur.

Des années que ça m'était pas arrivé.

Terrasse au soleil, au _Café de la Mer_, une heure et demi à bouquiner, regarder le _paysage_, boire une "_eau minérale embouteillée pas loin/tranche_". Du vent. Le Sud, redécouverte d'un pur plaisir sudiste. Quelle chance ce climat


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Zob"_, comme dit Sonny© du haut de son Nice.
> :love:



'tain, faut toujours traduire avec toi....pff...pas facile de suivre....


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

J'ai passé un super week-end, mais je vous raconterais pas...


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Comme à la plage...   ​


La voilà, la vraie drogue, pire que tout, t'ouvres le sachet, si tu l'as pas terminé aussi sec, c'est que t'as eu un très gros empêchement !!!
Ce truc, c'est pas possible, t'en as encore un dans la bouche, que déjà tu dépiotes le suivant    
Une vraie horreur !! J'ai réussi à décrocher, mais pas du premier.
Non, croyez moi, faut jamais y toucher, sinon tu y restes .


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> La voilà, la vraie drogue, pire que tout, t'ouvres le sachet, si tu l'as pas terminé aussi sec, c'est que t'as eu un très gros empêchement !!!
> Ce truc, c'est pas possible, t'en as encore un dans la bouche, que déjà tu dépiotes le suivant
> Une vraie horreur !! J'ai réussi à décrocher, mais pas du premier.
> Non, croyez moi, faut jamais y toucher, sinon tu y restes .



   Alors je l'ai laissé dans la voiture...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Ça, c'est un coup à se faire péter une vitre...


----------



## Grug (3 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> La voilà, la vraie drogue, pire que tout, t'ouvres le sachet, si tu l'as pas terminé aussi sec, c'est que t'as eu un très gros empêchement !!!
> Ce truc, c'est pas possible, t'en as encore un dans la bouche, que déjà tu dépiotes le suivant
> Une vraie horreur !! J'ai réussi à décrocher, mais pas du premier.
> Non, croyez moi, faut jamais y toucher, sinon tu y restes .


 c'est vrai que c'est meilleur sans capote


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Tiens... t'es descendu de ton bateau ?


----------



## Grug (3 Octobre 2005)

ça bouge encore


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2005)

Ah bon???  T'étais dans l'équipe de France de l'America cup Grug???


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On vient de finir de fusiller une boite de cinquante madeleines Bijou© Choconoir...
> :love:
> T'en prends une t'en manges huit.
> :rose:



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Prends en pas huit, surtout, après, tu passes plus la porte !


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2005)

petit bonheur de la soir&#233;e: le sandswich chipo mayo frites bien gras sur les marches de la fnac &#224; nantes, une petite brise soufflant dans nos cheveux et nos sphyncteres


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur de la soir&#233;e: une petite brise soufflant dans nos sphyncteres



remontes ton pantalon  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (8 Octobre 2005)

La journée, posé au bord de la Seine! La chaleur du soleil sur nos corps


----------



## Pierrou (9 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'vais me faire un coq au vin chez mes grands parents 
tu viens coco ?
et le coco vint...; Arf :rateau:


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2005)

24°C hier et aujourd'hui, soleil, des ami-es jusqu'au bout de la nuit, chez et avec mon popa 

Un vrai moment de bonheur. Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Ton popa il est en antarctique ? :affraid:_Parce qu'ici, le soleil jusqu'au bout de la nuit ..._


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ton popa il est en antarctique ? :affraid:_Parce qu'ici, le soleil jusqu'au bout de la nuit ..._



Ce sont les ami-es qui étaient là jusqu'au bout de la nuit . Le soleil s'est couché avec les poules et réveillé avec le coq 

Y'avait de drôles de pingouins avec nous mais on était plutôt loin des Pôles


----------



## lumai (16 Octobre 2005)

Un arc en ciel tout &#224; l'heure... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

*La terrible, succulente et renversante*
tranche de coppa que je me suis mangé ce midi


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

Un bon petit week-end en Suisse avec un temps magnifique, des bi&#232;res fra&#238;ches et une vue imprenable sur le Lac L&#233;man !

Merci WebO :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

*Les terribles, succulentes et renversantes*
tranches de coppa que je me suis mangé ce soir






:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ...



Tiens, le gentil coup de fil recu hier soir....sympa....
m'a fait tres plaisir...


----------



## valoriel (17 Octobre 2005)

le soleil et la seine


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le soleil et la seine



chaqu'un son truc, 
je dirai ...
un lever de soleil sur la Méditerranée, suivi d'un gros soleil se reflétant sur la neige du Canigou......
et le tout, capote ouverte........
belle matinée aujourd'hui...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et le tout, capote ouverte........


Attention aux mst


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> suivi d'un gros soleil se reflétant sur la neige du Canigou......



Ça y est, trois flocons sur le Canigou, et tu fais Ronron !


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La terrible, succulente et renversante*
> tranche de coppa que je me suis mangé ce midi





			
				lpfdls a dit:
			
		

> *Les terribles, suculantes et renversantes*
> tranches de coppa que je me suis mangé ce soir


_La vie est un éternel recommencement..._


----------



## al02 (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un lever de soleil sur la Méditerranée,



ou un Coucher de soleil sur l'Adriatique !! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> ou un Coucher de soleil sur l'Adriatique !! :love:



Remarques, ils en avaient fait d'autres de bonnes, Bruand avait passé une annonce dans plusieurs journeaux, genre : "jeune femme, jolie, riche, recherche monsieur bien sous tout rapport, trente cinq à cinquante ans, en vue mariage, rendez vous mardi à 11H30 devant l'Assemblée Nationale, porter fleur de lys blanc à la boutonnière comme signe de reconnaissance".

Une fois tous les prétendants rassemblés au lieu dit, il à prévenu la police d'une manifestation royaliste devant l'assemblée.

Ils savaient rire à cette époque


----------



## al02 (17 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarques, ils en avaient fait d'autres de bonnes, Bruand avait passé une annonce dans plusieurs journeaux, genre : "jeune femme, jolie, riche, recherche monsieur bien sous tout rapport, trente cinq à cinquante ans, en vue mariage, rendez vous mardi à 11H30 devant l'Assemblée Nationale, porter fleur de lys blanc à la boutonnière comme signe de reconnaissance".
> 
> Une fois tous les prétendants rassemblés au lieu dit, il à prévenu la police d'une manifestation royaliste devant l'assemblée.
> 
> Ils savaient rire à cette époque




C'est également l'époque d'*Hégésippe Simon* le précurseur !! :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, trois flocons sur le Canigou, et tu fais Ronron !



mouais.....mais imagine, ce matin je pars pour bosser a Cerbere en decapsulable...avec le chauffage 
et je rentre du boulot, la decapsulable decapsulé, le soleil qui se leve sur les criques sur ma droite (je suis la route du bord de mer ...), et des que la mer passe dans mon dos, voila que le canigou montre son nez, tout juste eclairé par le soleil montant, et couvert de neige, et oui, il y a deja neigé, il y a bientot 3 semaines....
quand meme, on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais ça n'a pas de prix....
apres, si vous preferez les embouteillages et la grisaille....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais.....mais imagine, ce matin je pars pour bosser a Cerbere en decapsulable...avec le chauffage
> et je rentre du boulot, la decapsulable decapsulé, le soleil qui se leve sur les criques sur ma droite (je suis la route du bord de mer ...), et des que la mer passe dans mon dos, voila que le canigou montre son nez, tout juste eclairé par le soleil montant, et couvert de neige, et oui, il y a deja neigé, il y a bientot 3 semaines....
> quand meme, on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais ça n'a pas de prix....
> apres, si vous preferez les embouteillages et la grisaille....



Ben tu sais, chez moi, les embouteillages, c'est à partir de trois voitures en même temps sur la route, ce qui arrive au mieux une fois la semaine, celà dit, j'admet que si sur le plan du paysage, les champs de betteraves et de blé qui nous entourent valent toujours mieux que le boulevard périphérique aux heures de pointe, ils ne font pas le poids face au Canigou admiré depuis le port de Saint Cyprien, ou depuis la fenêtre de ma chambre au Golf hôtel. Ma remarque n'avait pour but que d'amener un sourire (à trois dents) sur ton hiératique visage mangaesque, grâce à l'astucieux rapprochement entre "Canigou" et "Ronron", les célèbres duettistes de la "pet food industry".


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres, si vous preferez les embouteillages et la grisaille....


Pas vraiment, mais on n'a pas tjrs le choix :rose:


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2005)

ça me rappelle des moments de bonheur en 914 dans les petites routes en lacets au dessus de Genève ou des monts du Lyonnais... quand le moteur central arrière te botte les fesses...


Les décapsulables avec deux coffres sont les plus funs, pas vrai ?


----------



## valoriel (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres, si vous preferez les embouteillages et la grisaille....


c'est trés reducteur comme vision des nuances de gris


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quand meme, on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais &#231;a n'a pas de prix....
> apres, si vous preferez les embouteillages et la grisaille....



*Ouais tout &#224; fait !*
Parigots t&#234;tes de veaux.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ma remarque n'avait pour but que d'amener un sourire (à trois dents) sur ton hiératique visage mangaesque



oui, j'avais bien compris, mais quel plaisir que de vous taquiner chers amis du nord...



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Les décapsulables avec deux coffres sont les plus funs, pas vrai ?



Vrai...




			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est trés reducteur comme vision des nuances de gris



Héhéhé...




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais tout à fait !*
> Parigots têtes de veaux.



au moins, y en a un qui suit...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais tout à fait !*
> Parigots têtes de veaux.



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le parigot ???? 


  :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (17 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le parigot ????


  

parigot, t&#234;te d'agneau? 





_il &#233;tait une berg&#232;re...   ​_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le parigot ????



*Tu n'aimes pas*
la sauce Gribiche ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> parigot, tête d'agneau?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah tu sais ce qu'on dit ... Même les trolls aiment les bergères !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu n'aimes pas*
> la sauce Gribiche ?



Non il disait juste que la tête de veau sauce gribiche c'est très bon !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais tout à fait !*
> Parigots têtes de veaux.



/me n'est pas concerné, il est normand :rateau: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Octobre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le contraire du forum des râleurs, plus proche du thread de la nuit ou de l'aurore, je vous propose de poster ici vos petits bonheurs de l'instant.
> 
> Tiens il neige





penser à la petite soeur d'un de mes élèves de quatrième qui m'a fait un signe de la main à travers les verrières du hall alors qu'elle attendait en cours et que je ne lui avais parlé qu'une seule fois rapidement dans les couloirs du college ..sourire , simplicité , fraicheur .. ça change de certains vieux adultes !


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2005)

le petit d&#232;j ce matin dans le jura apr&#232;s une ... plut&#244;t tr&#232;s courte nuit ... :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

la douche et le brossage de dents apr&#232;s une excellente soir&#233;e dans le Jura :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

moi c'est ausi dans le jura : vautr&#233; sur un canap&#233;, iBook sur les genoux, et un petit chat qui dort sur moi et me tiens chaud...


----------



## valoriel (23 Octobre 2005)

un ciel gris, une sirène de police, les lumière bleues! Un cri d'enfant, un sourire dérobé...















_la vie parisienne ​_


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> un ciel gris, une sirène de police, les lumière bleues! Un cri d'enfant, un sourire dérobé...



Et spiderman...?...


----------



## valoriel (23 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et spiderman...?...


l'est con celui là 














_je parle de stook, hein ​_


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Spiderman, qui arrive toujours &#224; la bourre dans son v&#234;tement de tulle ?   






















...






























Ben oui, quoi, il arrive tard en tulle ! :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, quoi, il arrive tard en tulle ! :rateau:


  l'est con celui l&#224;


----------



## juju palavas (24 Octobre 2005)

machine a laver en panne, monsieur météo de darty arrive samedi sans son fer a souder il repart sans réparer "je reviendrais lundi me dit 'il d'un air desolè" quel bonheur le lavomatique le dimanche,ont fait des connaissances


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Octobre 2005)

*Le disque dur externe*
que je viens de recevoir



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sim le pirate (24 Octobre 2005)

4 amis autour d'une table
4 ap&#233;ros
1 bon repas en perspective
3 bouteilles de Bordeaux
...


Bonne Soir&#233;e &#224; tous!


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Serrer le cou de quelqu'un :rateau: mais je risque d'aller en prison ça ne vaut pas le coup, donc, diner en famille.:love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

Une &#198;S dans le Jura ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Octobre 2005)

Un week end romantique avec ma copine :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (24 Octobre 2005)

une séance de ciné 














_bien accompagné   _​


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2005)

Quand j'ai senti Versace _L'Homme_ en ouvrant la porte d'entrée, je me suis dit que j'allais passer un week-end de 3 jours excellent.











Ca n'a pas raté :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

Tr&#232;s heureux pour toi ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, trop d'alcool, trop de ...., trop de fatigue....trop mort, et hop, au lit....
:love:....:locve:...:llvofoe;:....::vlofokdk,xwfdfgf


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Une ÆS dans le Jura ! :love:



Pareil ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, trop d'alcool, trop de ...., trop de fatigue....trop mort, et hop, au lit....
> :love:....:locve:...:llvofoe;:....::vlofokdk,xwfdfgf


Et même pas tu nous fait participer ? 

un lundi soir en plus ! 

profite ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et même pas tu nous fait participer ?
> 
> un lundi soir en plus !
> 
> profite ! :love:



je recommence demain, en plus, c'est carnage, la Stookette est monté a Paris....trop fatigué, je suis resté a picoler avec les potes...

comme des cochons...
(enfin, là, je fais pas reference au PruFils en diasnt ça, hein...?
vous meprenez pas.../D)


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

on a vu &#231;a, l'ordre des lettres est approximatif ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on a vu ça, l'ordre des lettres est approximatif ! :love:



oui....et oui....!!!


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui....et oui....!!!





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> (enfin, là, je fais pas reference au PruFils en diasnt ça, hein...?


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2005)

PETIT BONHEUR , ECRIRE UN TRUC SYMPA DANS CERTAINS FILS DE MAC G :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

*Pourquoi*
sympa ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

Je pars cueillir des chataignes en montagne avec des potes... Sans les nanas.
Saucisson et coteaux d'Ajaccio + concours de conneries!

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> concours de conneries!
> 
> :love:





des exemples ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des exemples ?



JE reprend le job avec plaisir...ça faisait longtemps...ça c'est une connerie :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des exemples ?


saute-mouton


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

*C'est bon &#231;a ?*
le mouton far&#231;i ?




 
 




:bebe:


----------



## dool (25 Octobre 2005)

Ouais mais là en l'occurence le mouton est farci à la saucisse...ça risque d'être un peu lourd à digerer...pour le mouton je parle !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

pfffffffffff    comme d'hab quoi !!!! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

je pose une question et tulmonde repond
sauf l'interessé !!!


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

Comme petit bonheur y a ça...:rateau: 

Complétement débile ce truc, ça arrache tout...aïe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des exemples ?



Apr&#233;s la cueillette et le nettoyage de la chataigneraie ; de 10 &#224; 13 h... Un bon spuntinu* (Panzetta au feu de bois et saucisson + Vin)... On s'est fait coincer au digestif au bar du village &#224; partir de 13h... Discussion politique avec des mecs hirsutes dignes de "D&#233;livrance" (Le film de Boorman). Ca peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s dangereux.. Si, si ... Un pur moment de Rock'n'Roll... 'Tain d'Ad&#232;le!&#169; ... Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas ri de si bon coeur avec de vrais psychopathes! :love:    

* Casse croute fortement roboratif :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aprés la cueillette et le nettoyage de la chataigneraie ; de 10 à 13 h... Un bon spuntinu* (Panzetta au feu de bois et saucisson + Vin)... On s'est fait coincer au digestif au bar du village à partir de 13h... Discussion politique avec des mecs hirsutes dignes de "Délivrance" (Le film de Boorman). Ca peut être très dangereux.. Si, si ... Un pur moment de Rock'n'Roll... 'Tain d'Adèle!© ... Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas ri de si bon coeur avec de vrais psychopathes! :love:
> 
> * Casse croute fortement roboratif :love:




t'as bien fait de pas y aller avec les nanas... de toutes façon en Corse.. font tout sans les nanas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

Euuh ! P't&#234;t pas tout &#224; fait tout !


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuh ! P'têt pas tout à fait tout !


J'espere (pour eux) en tout cas...


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2005)

Le sourire d'une gamine dans sa poussette avant d'arriver au boulot ce matin. Une lumi&#232;re incroyable dans ses mirettes sous ses boucles brunes. Vive les m&#233;tissages nord-sud-est-ouest :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

Récupéré aujourd'hui...






On a peur de le toucher avec les doigts...


----------



## valoriel (26 Octobre 2005)

aujourd'hui fût un jour sans bonheur
















_... aussi petit qu'il puisse être​_


----------



## laurent_iMac (26 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui ce fut un jour Cracra 

En effet, mon iPod de retour d'Apple (enfin) car le disque dur faisait crr crr, ils m'ont envoyés un tout neuf.
Chouette je me suis dit 
J'étais même content
Mais .... à peine mis sur le Dock et téléchargé de la zic, la molette sensitive n'a plus voulue fonctionner.
Bloquée. 
Retour aujourd'hui à l'envoyeur avec quelques regrets et un peu de colère
Alors un jours sans zic, c'est tristounnet.
Mais dans les jours prochains, j'espère voir revenir l'iPod et là ......


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

Quelques chansons que je n'avais pas &#233;cout&#233;es depuis longtemps. Le sourire qui vient &#224; entendre ces notes, qui rappellent tous ceux que j'ai pu avoir depuis des ann&#233;es sur ce m&#234;me album. :love:


----------



## Taho! (27 Octobre 2005)

Un bon film d'un r&#233;alisateur tr&#232;s dou&#233; : Eternel Sunshine of the Spotless Mind de Michel Gondry !


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un bon film d'un r&#233;alisateur tr&#232;s dou&#233; : Eternel Sunshine of the Spotless Mind de Michel Gondry !


Je l'ai revu il n'y a pas longtemps, et c'est vraiment 
Je n'aime pas trop Jim Carrey g&#233;n&#233;ralement, mais la, il joue vraiment bien


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

Un bon café, un forum sympa, le Mac qui est silencieux, les oiseaux chantent  

Que demander de plus  ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Que demander de plus  ...



*Du luxe, de l'opulence*
de l'ivresse, de la volupté, du...


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du luxe, de l'opulence*
> de l'ivresse, de la volupté, du...




Ok je demande...c'est bientôt Noël


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du luxe, de l'opulence*
> de l'ivresse, de la volupté, du...



et du *Cochon*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un bon café, un forum sympa, le Mac qui est silencieux, les oiseaux chantent
> 
> Que demander de plus  ...



Le retour de l'ADSL ... En rideau depuis ce matin, ras le bol du RTC


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un bon café, un forum sympa, le Mac qui est silencieux, les oiseaux chantent
> 
> Que demander de plus  ...


que ma copine soi pres de moi... 

Mon p'tit bonheur : faire mon sac pour partir en grand week end demain avec copine :love:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

Sur le canap, le iBook sur les genoux, de la musique douce...




ah tiens... le chat marche sur la t&#233;l&#233;commande, la t&#233;l&#233; s'allume...
*JOSPIN !* 
Yavait longtemps :rateau:


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2005)

une douche chaude, après une virée en ville , Agoria sur la platine. 5 ou 6 jours de vacances à venir :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Me faire bouler gris sans commentaires 
Je suppose (etant optimiste) que c'est pour me remercier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Me faire bouler gris sans commentaires
> Je suppose (etant optimiste) que c'est pour me remercier



Ca ne doit pas venir de Rennesman... Il ne peut s'empêcher de commenter dans un style qui ne ressemble qu'à lui...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Non non, un p'tit jeune qui vient poser une question technique... 

Mais j'ai deja taté du Rennesman, en rouge aussi, c'est assez drole


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Non non, un p'tit jeune qui vient poser une question technique...
> 
> Mais j'ai deja taté du Rennesman, en rouge aussi, c'est assez drole



Oui... Tordant :love:   ... Mais il est abonné au gris pour le prochain quart de siècle... Nous pourrons quand même continuer à profiter de la suavité de ses commentaires...


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2005)

Ma petite nièce, Eloïse, chez qui je squatte allègrement depuis quelques semaines, hier matin:

Je devais la descendre à l'étage d'en bas, sa moman me la passe, elle s'agrippe à moi comme un radeau de sauvetage, enfouit sa frimousse dans mon cou, un vrai bonheur le temps que je l'amène à son popa.
Et hier soir rebelotte, au moment où j'allais sortir, elle pique une crise de larmes en me montrant du doigt, il a fallu qu'elle se console 2 mn dans mon cou pour la calmer, impossible de la décrocher.
15 mois. Une merveille cette petiote :love:


----------



## Nexka (28 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite nièce, Eloïse, chez qui je squatte allègrement depuis quelques semaines, hier matin:
> 
> Je devais la descendre à l'étage d'en bas, sa moman me la passe, elle s'agrippe à moi comme un radeau de sauvetage, enfouit sa frimousse dans mon cou, un vrai bonheur le temps que je l'amène à son popa.
> Et hier soir rebelotte, au moment où j'allais sortir, elle pique une crise de larmes en me montrant du doigt, il a fallu qu'elle se console 2 mn dans mon cou pour la calmer, impossible de la décrocher.
> 15 mois. Une merveille cette petiote :love:



En fait elle essayait de déchiffrer le poême écrit sur ta chemise


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait elle essayait de déchiffrer le poême écrit sur ta chemise


Oui ! Elle e de dr&#244;le d'effets ta chemise ! :love:


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2005)

Vu sans chemise et sans pantalon !

Un grand bonheur :love:


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Le petit bonheur c'est de ne pas être dans la voiture que je viens de voir.....éclaté sur le bord de la route....sacré circulation....pouark !! :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

Le bonheur.... 

Dormir tard un lundi matin :love:

Vive les vacances !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (31 Octobre 2005)

Recevoir des nouvelles d'un ami!


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2005)

Un bain chaud bouillant. Un lundi, à midi ou une heure, j'sais plus trop et surtout ça n'a aucune espèce d'importance.



Plein de petits bonheurs ça finit par faire un grand non ?


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Plein de petits bonheurs ça finit par faire un grand non ?



Oui !  

C'est sympa parceque pleins de petits bonheurs, ça dure toute la journée, et ça annule les petits malheurs...

Bref, mieux vaut pleins de petits bonheurs, que un grand bonheur ...:rose: question de point de vue...c'est vrai :love:


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2005)

La deuxième gorgée de bière ! :love: :love:


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

A la tienne


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Vu sans chemise et sans pantalon !
> 
> Un grand bonheur :love:




Me baigner dimanche 30 octobre vers 10h30 dans une eau salée à 24°C, avec un ciel pas trop gris :love:

Si si, c'est possible  


Pas loin après, des amies, quelques huitres et un petit blanc qui passait bien


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La deuxi&#232;me gorg&#233;e de bi&#232;re ! :love: :love:




La premi&#232;re...je sais suis en retard


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Me baigner dimanche 30 octobre vers 10h30 dans une eau sal&#233;e &#224; 24&#176;C



On  peut faire cela dans une baignoire, en ajoutant du gros sel dans l'eau du bain !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (31 Octobre 2005)

l'odeur du gateau au chocolat qui sort tout juste du four...   un vrai bonheur...


:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2005)

L'ADSL qui remarche apr&#232;s cinq jours de "PPP" clignotant ... Fffffffffffffttttttttttttttt le nirvana virtuel !


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'ADSL qui remarche après cinq jours de "PPP" clignotant ... Fffffffffffffttttttttttttttt le nirvana virtuel !




mon iMac qui va mieux depuis 10.4.3,,,bizarre j'y crois pas encore...


----------



## Warflo (31 Octobre 2005)

Mon iMac rev. c qui arrive (peut-être?) demain...


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac rev. c qui arrive (peut-être?) demain...



 content pour toi, moi toujours pas de news...:rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (31 Octobre 2005)

Ouf plus de chocolats, halloween cette année


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2005)

Discuter de tout et rien avec une amie qu'on a pas vue depuis longtemps et avoir la sensation que le temps qui s'est &#233;coul&#233; n'a dur&#233; qu'un court instant ...  :love:


----------



## valoriel (1 Novembre 2005)

valoriel est amoureux


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> valoriel est amoureux


alors &#231;a c'est chouette...


Sinon, moi je profite d'un &#233;cran plat 17" 1280x1024 en bureau &#233;tendu avec le 14" 1024x768 de mon portable, c'est la classe...

Ca fait un peu geek, mais c'est la classe...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

entrer dans les annales...
ca c'est un petit bonheur


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Novembre 2005)

les annales de quoi ?


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

Un chocolat chaud un soir qui sent l'hiver :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> les annales de quoi ?


ah ben atta, laisse moi le temps aussi!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2005)

j'ai presque fini de penser au programme de 4è jusqu'a noel!! ouf! demain les 5è!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

t'es prof joel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

T'avais pas compris, depuis le temps ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

il l'avait jamais mentionné devant moi, donc euh, zut le motard hein !!!
vais te carrer un cardan dans l'oignon moi, tu vas voir 

' commence à claquer du fessier là hein ??? 

nan je suis pas nerveux....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

Toi, ch'sais pas si tu vas arriver jusqu'a ton anniversaire en un seul morceau, là. Si j'moccupe d'ton cas, va falloir drôlement trier pour séparer les morceaux de l'armure de ceux du bonhomme. Façon puzzle, que j'vais t'éparpiller, moi.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, ch'sais pas si tu vas arriver jusqu'a ton anniversaire en un seul morceau, là. Si j'moccupe d'ton cas, va falloir drôlement trier pour séparer les morceaux de l'armure de ceux du bonhomme. Façon puzzle, que j'vais t'éparpiller, moi.


 
Ouais ben fais gaffe hein, parce que si je décide de laisser libre cours à mes instincts pervers et homosexuels, on va te retrouver au fond d'une ruelle, l'anus dilaté, les côtes cassées, encastré sous ta moto avec un tas de wookies morts autour :rateau:
et pis t'auras les traces de peinture noire partout 
t'auras l'air fin :rateau:




sans compter que j'aurai pratiqué sur ta personne une coloscopie au sabre laser.... ça va sentir la viande grillée :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben fais gaffe hein, parce que si je décide de laisser libre cours à mes instincts pervers et homosexuels, on va te retrouver au fond d'une ruelle, l'anus dilaté, les côtes cassées, encastré sous ta moto avec un tas de wookies morts autour :rateau:
> et pis t'auras les traces de peinture noire partout
> t'auras l'air fin :rateau:
> 
> ...



c'est un petit bonheur ça ?


----------



## Grug2 (10 Novembre 2005)

Quelques mails et un impossible qui se transforme en p'têt bien qu'oui&#8230;
un bonheur pas si petit que ça.


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Une épreuve qui pourrait par un simple switch se transformer en grand bonheur...

Comme quoi le bonheur est simple comme un coups de fil....


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Novembre 2005)

un petit sms tendre .... de la part d'une personne réservée ...:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

haaa!!! je viens enfin d'ecraser le gros moustique qui m'a devoré toute la nuit, sans parler du bzzzzz....
un bien belle tache de sang sur un bô mur blanc, ça soulage....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Ah ça ... Faut dire  ... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça ... Faut dire  ... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

je veux juste dormir pour le moment ! :sleep:


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

Aller chercher à la poste, un collis, ...un tube en carton tout peint dans les tons de rose... le caler sous le blouson au chaud, filer chez soi rapide d'un coup de pédale... et l'ouvrir délicatement... :rose: y découvrir une superbe photo d'un superbe tableau...   :rose:  ... vite trouver un cadre qui voudra bien la (le) contenir... l'ajouter à la galerie des Zamis Peintres...  


:love: qui il sait ...


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2005)

moi j'attends toujours le facteur 


Le p'tit bonheur du jour ? Des yeux magnifiques croisés à l'école ce matin.. et le hasard faisant parfois bien les choses, croisés à la cantine aussi..


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

Tu vas encore à la cantine ???


----------



## dool (17 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attends toujours le facteur
> 
> 
> Le p'tit bonheur du jour ? Des yeux magnifiques croisés à l'école ce matin.. et le hasard faisant parfois bien les choses, croisés à la cantine aussi..




Mais t'es pas dans mon école toi pourtant ???!!! 


edit : ni ma cantine ! Parceque j'ai aussi une cantine !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es pas dans mon école toi pourtant ???!!!



*Et moi je n'étais*
ni à l'école ni à la cantine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

tiens je passais par là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaa!!! je viens enfin d'ecraser le gros moustique qui m'a devoré toute la nuit, sans parler du bzzzzz....
> un bien belle tache de sang sur un bô mur blanc, ça soulage....





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça ... Faut dire  ... :rateau:







			
				stook a dit:
			
		

>



En fait, sur le moment, il se marrait moins !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Novembre 2005)

Au moins, il est passé chez le coiffeur avant la photo  

Mon bonheur du jour : je n'ai plus mal à la gorge, ni au dos, ni nulle part.


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2005)

bonheur a venir : remarcher normalement, bientôt je l'espère...


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

>




Signe particulier: sourcil gauche plus épais que le droit.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bonheur a venir : remarcher normalement, bientôt je l'espère...



Oui, il faudrait quand même que tu arrêtes d'essayer de te donner un genre. Y a mieux que ça pour se faire remarquer dans la rue.


----------



## purestyle (18 Novembre 2005)

Je suis assez fier et ému que deux de mes machines persos aient été utilisé pour faire cet Instrument Virtuel


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez fier et ému que deux de mes machines persos aient été utilisé pour faire cet Instrument Virtuel



NoSTalgia, c'est pas aussi le nom d'un émulateur Atari ST ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

un _à peu près non_ qui devient un _à peu près oui_ ... comme ça tu trompes pas "la confiance que tes parents ils ont mis à l'intérieur de toi" ... parce que finalement ils en ont mis un p'tit peu quand même ... enfin un des deux du moins


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

Quand je pense à Mercredi, le jour où je vais démissionner, ça me fait sourire !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bonheur a venir : remarcher normalement, bientôt je l'espère...




Après 3 semaines de repos, d'anti-inlamatoires, relaxant musculaire, glace, exercices physio et d'ouvertures de fenêtres au barG, des tas de caractères... et bien oui je marche noormalement. Ya de l'espoir!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> tiens je passais par là...




et tu as laissé quelques mots s'échapper


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2005)

*Merveille parmi les merveilles*
Délice parmi les délices.

La bière de Noel est arrivée





:love:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La bière de Noel est arrivée



Le père noël dans un cercueil ?? 


Moi dans le genre petit bonheur, je vais me mater mon bô *DVD de Star Wars Episode III * cet aprèm :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans le genre petit bonheur, je vais me mater mon bô *DVD de Star Wars Episode III * cet aprèm :rateau:



Pareil, mais hier soir  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, mais cet aprem je le fais avec mon père...; 

Par contre j'ai été déçu par la VO.... je trouve le jeu d'acteur un peu limite :sick:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais cet aprem je le fais avec mon père...;


Ben pareil, sauf que le père, c'est moi et c'était avec mes gamins


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Niarf, en fait mon père a préféré regarder Kill Bill 2... ça m'allait aussi....
J'me materai le ROTS ce soir dans mon chez moi d'Angers... :rateau:






Sur mon écran 12"


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon écran 12"



Panoramique ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben pareil, sauf que le père, c'est moi et c'était avec mes gamins



Faire regarder des films de propagande de l'empire à ses propres enfants... tsst tsst tsst... Quelle pitié! 
 :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Panoramique ?


Nanan, écran d'iBook de base !!!  
Mais j'ai des bonnes enceintes, c'est déjà ça 


Quand à Patochman.......

*JOIN THE DARK SIDE !!!!!!*






J'ai d'ailleurs une annonce à faire : 

*Ned et Moi, on est gay ! *




Vader:_ "Allez fais pas ta mijaurée.... suce !"_


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faire regarder des films de propagande de l'empire à ses propres enfants... tsst tsst tsst... Quelle pitié!  :mouais:


Je regarde mon fiston dans les yeux et je lui dis : darkTintin, je suis ton Père


----------



## guytantakul (20 Novembre 2005)

Sauf qu'il ne répond pas : "Nooooooooon !", 
mais "J'ai fait mes devoirs, alors je peux la faire cette war ?"


----------



## valoriel (20 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'il ne répond pas : "Nooooooooon !",
> mais "J'ai fait mes devoirs, alors je peux la faire cette war ?"


ya plus d'jeunesse


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

fêter un anniversaire de plus, entouré de ceux qu'on aime, qu'on a pas vu depuis longtemps pour certain,
Profiter d'un instant différent.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

un coup de sonnette, le facteur m'annonce un paquet   

je n'attends riens , je deballe et .....je trouve les fringues que j'ai commandé a fiston il y a plus
d'un mois et que j'avais completement oublié !!!   

c'est tres bien, aujourd'hui je restera au chaud chez moi , 
plus besoin d'aller courir les magasins pour l'habiller pour le grand froid !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est tres bien, aujourd'hui je restera au chaud chez moi ,
> plus besoin d'aller courir les magasins pour l'habiller pour le grand froid !



Tous les prétextes sont bons pour rien secouer...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

tu pisses aussi assis ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu pisses aussi assis ?


*Ca n'évite pas*
la petite goutte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu pisses aussi assis ?



OUI...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Prend toi pour Michel Petrucciani et essaie de taper la note la plus aigue, elle tombe


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Novembre 2005)

se reveiller, regarder son réveil et vous souvenir qu'exceptionelement aujourd'hui il vous reste 4h de sommeil supplémentaires...!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prend toi pour Michel Petrucciani et essaie de taper la note la plus aigue, elle tombe





			
				Y'a plus!!! a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.



L'emmerdant, avec cet enfoiré laconique, c'est que quand on a déjà boulé un de ses posts fendards, il vous en chie un chapelet à la suite qui vous éclate encore plus et que... Hein?... Comment ça, c'est pas la page commentaires? ... Ah, oui... Sorry! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> et tu as laissé quelques mots s'échapper




C'était ça ou


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Novembre 2005)

entendre s'armer le système d'alarme en quittant le bureau... Bip...bip....bip....


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

Cette odeur de pomme et de sucre,
Ce caramel resté dans le fond de la casserole, que l'on grate avec une cuillère pour ne pas le perdre,
Ces quelques dernière parts de gateau au chocolat,
Ces pommes encore chaudes qui fondent sous le palais...

Un peu de glace à la vanille aurait été le bienvenu, mais il faut faire sans. D'ailleurs, est-ce que ça manque vraiment ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

la remise de ma démission à mon patron aujourd'hui ! :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Novembre 2005)

Regarder par la fenêtre les enfants jouer, écouter Steffie Shock, sentir l'odeur du pain au four, couler dans la chaleur d'une couette, tremper un morceau de pain dans une fondue au fromage...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (27 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la remise de ma démission à mon patron aujourd'hui ! :love:




tu passes au plan B


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Avoir vu par la fenêtre un gars s'étaller les 4 fers en l'air sur le verglas ... 
Ah ça fait du bien quand les zigomatiques se dérouillent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avoir vu par la fenêtre un gars s'étaller les 4 fers en l'air sur le verglas ...
> Ah ça fait du bien quand les zigomatiques se dérouillent


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

un après-midi de ménage  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Novembre 2005)

voir un pote un soir dans un bar (pendant un creux dans la conversation) se mettre à malaxer des deux mains les mégots dans le cendrier avec frénésie et nous regarder en s'exclamant : "ça vous étonne, hein ?"
Merci à Patochman sans qui j'aurais oublié ce moment délicieux (j'ai failli pisser dans mon froc, ce soir-là) 

Un petit bonheur décalé et un peu punk, sans doute, mais tellement intense


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avoir vu par la fenêtre un gars s'étaller les 4 fers en l'air sur le verglas ...
> Ah ça fait du bien quand les zigomatiques se dérouillent


Merde alors , on m'a vu  ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la remise de ma démission à mon patron aujourd'hui ! :love:




j'espere moi aussi a la fin de la semaine


----------



## Taho! (27 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'espere moi aussi a la fin de la semaine


Bienvenue au club Princess !:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Merde alors , on m'a vu  ...


Repasses demain .. je crois que la plaque est toujours là  .... ma femme n'a pas bien vu   :love:


----------



## Grug2 (1 Décembre 2005)

je viens de retrouver ma gomme.

25 minutes à retourner mon bureau&#8230; un bonheur pas si petit, à la limite de l'extase :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (1 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de retrouver ma gomme.
> 
> 25 minutes à retourner mon bureau&#8230; un bonheur pas si petit, à la limite de l'extase :rateau:


et merde, je l'ai reperdue !


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et merde, je l'ai reperdue !


derrière le clavier :rateau:  toujours


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2005)

Que d'histoires pour une gomme


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

je m'âbstiens


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et merde, je l'ai reperdue !


Tiens, je t'offre la mienne :


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et merde, je l'ai reperdue !



tu selectionnes tout, et tu tapes sur la touche en haut à droite de ton clavier, celle qui est sous F13, tu vas voir, c'est magique...


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

sinon tu mets du tippex.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> sinon tu mets du tippex.



ça fait des taches sur l'écran...


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Que d'histoires pour une gomme



Que d'histoires à la gomme !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

voir sur mon compte bancaire mon premier salaire depuis des année


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Décembre 2005)

Keep on fightin' !!!!

But shut up !!!!


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

La prime de Noël est reconduite cette année!!!! :love:

Merci petiiit papaaaa Borloo!!!


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> La prime de Noël est reconduite cette année!!!! :love:


Et Noël aussi?


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et Noël aussi?



MDR


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Recette du petit bonheur informatique : se prendre les pieds dans le cable kensington de son Lacie 500 Go qui contient toute votre vie (archives, factures, photos, diplômes, documents, vidéos...) et accéssoirement a couté 450 euros il y a six mois. Constater que vu la puissance du vol plané on l'aura bien cherché si ça ne marche plus.
Rebrancher la prise de courant. Aucune reconnaissance dans l'utilitaire de disque.
Sueurs froides.
Patienter, éteindre et réésayer. Le disque ne monte toujours pas.
Envisager la distance qui sépare sa fenêtre du sol en contrebas.
Se rendre compte que le cable firewire a également été débranché.
Le rebrancher, vérifier le disque... Tout marche !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (6 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Recette du petit bonheur informatique : se prendre les pieds dans le cable kensington de son Lacie 500 Go qui contient toute votre vie (archives, factures, photos, diplômes, documents, vidéos...) et accéssoirement a couté 450 euros il y a six mois. Constater que vu la puissance du vol plané on l'aura bien cherché si ça ne marche plus.
> Rebrancher la prise de courant. Aucune reconnaissance dans l'utilitaire de disque.
> Sueurs froides.
> Patienter, éteindre et réésayer. Le disque ne monte toujours pas.
> ...





et on rigole!!!


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :rose:


----------



## al02 (8 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :rose:


:love: :love: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

bactérien


----------



## valoriel (8 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :rose:




tout pareil...


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bactérien


 
non safe, toujours.


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2005)

Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coups .....


...de....

...b...

...oules.

Bandes de petit vicieux :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Salut la Cie


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> non safe, toujours.


Autour.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :rose:



*Tu as fait*
des folies de ton corps ?


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2005)

Pas de smiley ? C'est une question sérieuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas de smiley ? C'est une question sérieuse ?



s'il y a une chose à faire sérieusement ce sont bien des folies... :rateau:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2005)

Y'a plein de fois où on est pas d'accord, mais là rien à dire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

:bebe: :casse:     :mouais: :rose:   :rateau: :afraid:      :bebe:   :afraid:        :hein:        :rateau:    :bebe:   :modo:


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2005)

Toujours su que tu étais un artiste 
:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

.

Le petit bonheur de ma FEMME ... ce matin voici ce qui m'attendait


----------



## purestyle (8 Décembre 2005)

et bien ce soir, dormir la nuit (avec des horaires normaux)


----------



## valoriel (8 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Toujours su que tu étais un artiste


certes...

mais il en manque :hosto: :modo: :modo:




  ​


----------



## dool (9 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu as fait*
> des folies de ton corps ?



ET J'étais pas LA ???!!!    :rose:  

Ah hum mado....


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Décembre 2005)

attendre longtemps, très longtemps,
mais s'entendre dire exactement ce qu'on voulait...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2005)

Se préparer à une soirée, somme toute classique. Se faire emmener soi-disant dans un «resto», pour finalement se retrouver dans la forêt, les pieds dans la neige, le visage refroidi par la brise hivernale, l'esprit encore dans les chaleurs de l'Inde. Pas de resto à l'horizon encore moins de lueur dans la nuit. Juste un chalet, apparemment vide. Marcher encore quelques mètres et pousser la porte... Et là... Un petit bonheur. Un bonheur.

Merci.


----------



## azéron (10 Décembre 2005)

valo est toujours un homme heureux :rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est le week end...un bonheur régulier, mais indispensable.
Ce soir je bosse, mais c'est pas grave.

Si tout ce passe bien , j'espère avoir la joie de voir mes petits la semaine prochaine  

Bref ça va, les petits bonheurs sont " chouette" :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

divorcé ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> divorcé ?




Je fais partie de cette catégorie de la population...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

ai fini de préparer des conseils de classe qui risquent d'etre assez tendus     :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Décembre 2005)

Un merveilleux soleil aujourd&#8217;hui :love: haaa ça change de la semaine dernière qui était fort grise !!!
Cette journée s'annonce bien! :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> divorcé ?




C'est à moi que tu parles?

Parce que oui, enfin!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est à moi que tu parles?
> 
> Parce que oui, enfin!!!!!



Bah mince ! Tu nous a pas invité à la cérémonie ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

se promener avec l'homme dans un froid de canard confit sans but , 
aller d'un magasin a une boutique chercher d'eventuel cadeaux de noel , sans stresser, sans prise de tete ....
du temp devant nous  .....un café dans un salon de thé
et puis arriver a la maison apres avoir acheté un cadeau a l'homme et des fringues pour moi ..... et trouver sur mon bureau un beau paquet :
la iSight .....ce cadeau je ne me l'attendais vraiment pas :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bah mince ! Tu nous a pas invité à la cérémonie ? :rateau:


quoi? ... il se remarie??????


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> quoi? ... il se remarie??????



c'est l'Eddy Barclay du bar


----------



## Dory (12 Décembre 2005)

Marcher dans le froid.. faire les achats pour les fêtes..rentrer à la maison et prendre un bon vin chaud au coin d'une cheminée.....à deux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> quoi? ... il se remarie??????



Meuuh nan ! kilébaite ! La cérémonie du divorce !  Ça a tellement l'air de lui faire plaisir  _pis il aurait pu faire un p'tit vin d'honneur après !_ :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Meuuh nan ! kilébaite ! La cérémonie du divorce !  Ça a tellement l'air de lui faire plaisir  _pis il aurait pu faire un p'tit vin d'honneur après !_ :rateau:


avec des cadeaux genre ... faut lui offrir une télé parce que c'est elle qui l'a prise et puis ses cd de David Bowie parce que bah ... c'est aussi elle qui les a pris etc


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avec des cadeaux genre ... faut lui offrir une télé parce que c'est elle qui l'a prise et puis ses cd de David Bowie parce que bah ... c'est aussi elle qui les a pris etc



Ah nan, là, je crois que si elle avait pris ses CD de David Bowie, il serait veuf, pas divorcé !


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Moi elle m'a pris la tête :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Moi elle m'a pris la tête :mouais:



LePurFils ... Sors de ce corps !


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> LePurFils ... Sors de ce corps !




C'est donc ça


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2005)

_Allez je fais ma midinette, j'en ai besoin_

Ce matin, 3 h pour une séance d'information collective sur la création d'entreprise. Bon, je suis motivé, le sujet m'intéresse particulièrement mais bon. C'est pas très sexy. C'est un truc sérieux quoi.

Ben, j'ai eu un gars craquant et grave sensuel qui nous a parlé pendant 3h. Impression qu'on est resté une heure. Pas quitté le gaillard des yeux une seconde, pris des notes quand même  _(Accessoirement, c'est un pro qui parle simplement, attentif, pas prise de tête, tranquille, exposé clair, efficace. Le pied quoi  !)_


Petit bonheur débile je sais, mais merci la vie


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2005)

le bonheur,apprendre que ma fifille s'en est sortie sans une égratignure hier soir (percutée par un connard qui roulait a gauche en téléphonant)


----------



## al02 (14 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> le bonheur,apprendre que ma fifille s'en est sortie sans une égratignure hier soir (percutée par un connard qui roulait a gauche en téléphonant)



C'est un crash-test réussi ! L'habitacle a résisté. 
Dieu merci.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> le bonheur,apprendre que ma fifille s'en est sortie sans une égratignure hier soir (percutée par un connard qui roulait a gauche en téléphonant)



+1, faut les voir ses cons te couper la route avec leurs p***** de GSM dans les mains.


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un crash-test réussi ! L'habitacle a résisté.
> Dieu merci.


ouais nickel pourtant elle roulait à 90 et le connard aussi


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> le bonheur,apprendre que ma fifille s'en est sortie sans une égratignure hier soir (percutée par un connard qui roulait a gauche en téléphonant)


     

content pour ta fille...


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> content pour ta fille...


tu m'étonnes , merci  ma bonne mouette


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Du moment que tu ne l'as pas sous les yeux ...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

Mado ne voyage pas dans la soute   

Petit bonheur du jour : j'ai trouvé sur un site de rencontres une petite grosse qui aime les nouilles au beurre 

Edit : j'aime les petites grosses. Si elles ne me coûtent pas grand-chose, c'est le paradis à domicile


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

Une fin d'année comme un petit bonheur. :love:


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Une fin d'année qui s'annonce bien....:love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une fin d'année comme un petit bonheur. :love:


pas mieux 

... on en cause samedi :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux
> 
> ... on en cause samedi :love:


 
Avec plaisir, p'tit gars.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2005)

Fais gaffe Valo il est chaud comme une baraque à frites le suisse !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Valo il est chaud comme une baraque à frites le suisse !


 
Si on pouvait rester dans le sujet.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2005)

Bah c'est mon petit bonheur !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est mon petit bonheur !


 
Moi chui maso, toi t'es sado, éteins ta cigarette dans mon oreille.

A samedi.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2005)

Ah non maso d'attendre ton arrivée dans l'état dans lequel tu es !


----------



## ange_63 (15 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'attends demain avec impatience!!! 
Mon bonheur revient demain et vi c'est le WE, en plus il fini + tot demain c'est trop 


:rose:  :love:


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2005)

Hors les murs. Vrai plaisir. Y'a des rencontres comme ça. C'est cool. Merci à eux


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

Mon petit bonheur? 




...c'est d'imaginer que le petit bonheur viendra demain :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Décembre 2005)

Mon petit bonheur?

Trépigner d'impatience d'être lundi pour pouvoir trépigner d'impatience d'être au weekend prochain


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

http://www.tsr.ch/tsr/index.html?siteSect=200001&sid=6325704&wysistatpr=ads_rss_texte


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

SM ou l'art de casser une ambiance :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

C'est une excellente nouvelle plutôt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une excellente nouvelle plutôt.



Je te pose le verre où ?


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une excellente nouvelle plutôt.


J'ai pas dit le contraire :mouais: 
Mais là, c'est pas dans l'ambiance du moment  
Pis qu'est ce que tu fout là, toi, tu devrais être sans le tegeve  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

bah c'est un petit bonheur pour moi de voir que les choses changent 

nan je viens pas à paris sinon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je te pose le verre où ?


*Supermoquette a choisi*
de mourir par atrophie du foie...





:modo:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

on dit pas hypertrophie ?


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Supermoquette a choisi*
> de mourir par atrophie du foie...


Lui :mouais: 
Ce sont les femmes qui vont l'achever :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Décembre 2005)

Passer une soirée avec une cousine qu'on a pas vu depuis qu'on a 5 ans et de se rememorer quelques souvenirs .


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

du sexe hein ?


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> du sexe hein ?


ça sent le vieux cul ... oupss pardon .. le vécu .... :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> du sexe hein ?




Nom de code "cousine"  :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

Hop au lit !


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Stone le mode est stone

C'est un petit bonheur d'être ici au calme, sans tout ce monde qui court et qui va et vient en s'obligeant à faire des cadeaux pour un Noël qui perd son esprit.

Un peu de musique, un bon verre de vin, téléphone HS, ne penser à rien...

Prendre son temps ... préparer un projet...

Rien ne presse...

Bonne soirée


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, tout vas bien 

Voilà, mes premières vacances de noël au lycée, ou on commence ( à se sentir) à devenir grand .
Du coup noël prend une nouvelle dimension... car j'ai l'impression qu'au lycée les amitiés sont très fortes, je découvre alors le plaisir d'offrir et de recevoir mes cadeaux, avec mes amis, de leur en acheter, un pour chacun et d'en recevoir .
D'arpenter les magasins, sous les arcades, la rue eneigée et la musique de nowel dans les hauts parleurs (ske japelle le lavage de cerveau  ), seul avec les sachets, on rentre dans les boutiques : ca sent bon.
 et on croise ses amis, eux aussi avec des sachets et on se donne rendez vous au nouvel an, tous ensemble.

Bon noël à tous.


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Décembre 2005)

Petit bonheur programmé pour ce soir:

Une visite en famille au marché de Noêl pour y savourer mon incontournable petit vin chaud à l'amaretto et mon cornet de churros 
... ensuite une petite flânerie au village illuminé de toute beauté de Awan (à la sortie d'Aywaille)

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

J'ai bien dormi :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

si je chope celui qui a mis son radio-réveil à coin dans l'appartement je le flingue


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je chope celui qui a mis son radio-réveil à coin dans l'appartement je le flingue


C'est chez toi que j'étais hier? ...


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

réveillé par un bisou........



du chat 
on aime ou on aime pas :mouais:


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

Le petit bonheur de ne pas se prendre la tête ....à refaire le monde.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

On peut refaire autre chose


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Mon petit bonheur du jour ? Ne pas regardez drucker cette semaine pour pouvoir voir Dorothée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour ? Ne pas regardez drucker cette semaine pour pouvoir voir Dorothée


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.tsr.ch/tsr/index.html?siteSect=200001&sid=6325704&wysistatpr=ads_rss_texte



Si j'avais connu ça l'année dernière...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, tout vas bien
> 
> Bon noël à tous.




Noyeux Joel....


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2005)

Être au chaud quand on sait qu'il fait si froid dehors ! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Décembre 2005)

Regarder Casablanca sur Arte ce soir.


----------



## mikoo (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai regardé l'épisode 10 de la saison 2 de Desperate Housewives, c'était bien.
J'ai accroché une guirlande moche dans mon bureau. L'instant moche sert à se sentir beau après.


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

J'écoute un ami de Kiev jouer au piano dans le salon...un grand petit bonheur


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Regarder le monde de Némo sur canal+:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Péter dans la soie


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai écouté un Rolling stones


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Décembre 2005)

compter les jours de travail qu'il me reste avant les vacances


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Regarder le monde de Némo sur canal+:rose:




regarder ton avatar :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Regarder l'Etrange Noël de Mr Jack que j'ai enregistré cette nuit :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Décembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Péter dans la soie



Oui, mais mon vrai petit bonheur a eu lieu hier matin : j'ai pété dans mon lit au réveil (draps propres du dimanche) et le bruit reptilien m'a fait craindre le pire !
Un ½il jeté sous les couvrantes - ouf ! - mon petit bonheur du début de semaine, c'est pas de lessive de suite


----------



## playaman (20 Décembre 2005)

Ne meme pas se rendre compte que NOel c'est dans 5 jours.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Décembre 2005)

*Pff en effet et dire que c dans qq jours...j'arrive tjs pas à être dans l'truc **:rose: **...enfin bon : 


*




*     A tous! 

*


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2005)

J'ai relu les quelques pages de ce livre hier soir: _Where the wild things are_ (Où sont les choses sauvages) de Maurice Sendak

J'ai lu béatement chaque page en m'esclaffant et m'extasiant devant ces dessins qui me parlent tant.

Oh c'est pour les tout petits... Un vrai régal (l'anglais est pas difficile et on peut coller la traduction à côté des images). Parfait quand le petit dernier est insupportable s'il veut pas aller se coucher.

Les monstres sont gentiment effrayants et Max est leur maître :love:

C'était mon petit moment de bonheur et mon idée cadeau pour les toupitis


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

Acheter un cadeau pour ma meilleure amie à l'aide de mon ex petite amie, ce soir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai relu les quelques pages de ce livre hier soir: _Where the wild things are_ (Où sont les choses sauvages) de Maurice Sendak
> 
> J'ai lu béatement chaque page en m'esclaffant et m'extasiant devant ces dessins qui me parlent tant.
> 
> ...



Si je me souviens bien, le titre en Français, c'est Max et les Maximonstres.

dans le genre petits bonheur du même style, moi j'aime bien ça:


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

> Acheter un cadeau pour ma meilleure amie à l'aide de mon ex petite amie, ce soir.



ça c'est un bonheur, garder son ex en tant qu'amie.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Nan le bonheur c'est de sauter ses ex...


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan le bonheur c'est de sauter ses ex...



Pour avoir le goût du renouveau?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Je ne me l'explique pas, c'est toujours chouette et SANS prise de tête :love:


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

* 200ème post je vous le dédie à vous tous.*


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Pas d'bol.






<------


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'bol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens d'arriver ...et ....

Tu es vraiment galant supermoquette....


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> * 200ème post je vous le dédie à vous tous.*



Cela, c'est un exploit !!   27 posts par jour ! Il ne doit pas te rester beaucoup de temps pour bosser !


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

> l ne doit pas te rester beaucoup de temps pour bosser !



Je fais comme vous tous....pendant mes heures de travail et je bosse la nuit.....et qui vous dit que je ne suis pas en vacances?...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cela, c'est un exploit !!   27 posts par jour ! Il ne doit pas te rester beaucoup de temps pour bosser !



 C&#8217;est les vacances


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> * 200ème post je vous le dédie à vous tous.*




Non merci. Sans façon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan le bonheur c'est de sauter ses ex...



C'est pour ça que j'aime Supermoquette. Pour son pragmatisme :love: :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'aime Supermoquette. Pour son pragmatisme :love: :love: :love:



 Supermoquette ou sur la moquette ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ou sur la moquette ?



Si tu as vraiment la tête de ton avatar, je veux bien sur la moquette, sinon, non...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as vraiment la tête de ton avatar, je veux bien sur la moquette, sinon, non...



 Ce n&#8217;est pas vraiment un autoportrait


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais si c'est juste un portrait ça lui va aussi ..


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben file au lieu de nous faire attendre


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais si c'est juste un portrait ça lui va aussi ..



Roohh


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben file au lieu de nous faire attendre


 Je veux plus me faire chopper par Finn_Atlas


----------



## guytantakul (20 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi ? Il a des manières bizarres niveau sexe ? C'est pas l'impression qu'il donne, en tout cas.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben tu sais ce qu'on dit:
*Finn....deux qui le tiennent...*

:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Il a des manières bizarres niveau sexe ? C'est pas l'impression qu'il donne, en tout cas.



 Il fait très attention aux photos publier sur les forums


----------



## pim (20 Décembre 2005)

Mon petit bonheur du jour : ma petite nièce de 8 mois qui traverse toute la pièce quand j'arrive et qui s'accroche de ses deux petites mains à mon pantalon, en me regardant avec un air super mignon qui veut dire : " Prends moi sur tes genoux ! "

Je vous assure, jamais j'ai vu un bébé aussi beau, aussi gentil et aussi charmeur


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour : ma petite nièce de 8 mois qui traverse toute la pièce quand j'arrive et qui s'accroche de ses deux petites mains à mon pantalon, en me regardant avec un air super mignon qui veut dire : " Prends moi sur tes genoux ! "
> 
> Je vous assure, jamais j'ai vu un bébé aussi beau, aussi gentil et aussi charmeur


:bebe::bebe::love:

 Et après on en veut à soi


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour : ma petite nièce de 8 mois qui traverse toute la pièce quand j'arrive et qui s'accroche de ses deux petites mains à mon pantalon, en me regardant avec un air super mignon qui veut dire : " Prends moi sur tes genoux ! "
> 
> Je vous assure, jamais j'ai vu un bébé aussi beau, aussi gentil et aussi charmeur



Un grand bonheur...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bonheur...


vi ! a réussi à aller sur les zenoux ! 

(qui est le plus heureux des deux ?  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cela, c'est un exploit !!   27 posts par jour ! Il ne doit pas te rester beaucoup de temps pour bosser !



Elle est même passée à plus de 28. Pinaise©, même le stook est pulvérisé  :affraid:


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est même passée à plus de 28. Pinaise©, même le stook est pulvérisé  :affraid:



Je vous signale que je ne suis pas la seule ..jugez plutôt

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122720


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je vous signale que je ne suis pas la seule ..jugez plutôt
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122720



??? il est même pas à 8 messages/jour, rien à voir, le précédent tenant du titre, stook est aux environs de 26,5 messages par jour, toi, tu es à plus de 28.

Bien sur, il faudra voir ce que ça donne sur la durée !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ??? il est même pas à 8 messages/jour, rien à voir, *le précédent tenant du titre, stook est aux environs de 26,5 messages par jour, toi, tu es à plus de 28.*
> 
> Bien sur, il faudra voir ce que ça donne sur la durée !




Manqué...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

Aaaaaaarrrrggggghh !  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

ça se déchaîne


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça se déchaîne



Absolument pas...

Date d'inscription: 27/02/05

Messages: 4691  à raison de combien de messages par jour?


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

bande de posteurs convulsifs :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bande de posteurs convulsifs :rateau:




Avatar de Noël ?:mouais:


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2005)

Je bats sans doute un record ici avec *0,42 posts par jour *.

Mais j'ai une ancienneté bien plus grande : 15/10/2000 !!  
Je suis un vétéran, un *vieux de la veille* ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un vétéran, un *vieux de la veille* ! :love:



Dis donc, pépé, t'as pas honte, d'être encore vivant, à ton âge ?   








Oops ! Désolé, j'adore cette réplique, j'peux pas m'empêcher, chaque fois qu'on me tend une perche ! :rose: mais :love: quand même !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai une ancienneté bien plus grande : 15/10/2000 !!
> Je suis un vétéran, un *vieux de la veille* ! :love:


 
Salut.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Décembre 2005)

Ho, un floodeur...


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, pépé, t'as pas honte, d'être encore vivant, à ton âge ?



J'espère bien vivre jusqu'à la fin de ma vie !


----------



## pim (20 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ho, un floodeur...



Erreur, un vétérand, mangeur de Newbie.

---> Relis sa date d'inscription.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

Pour en revenir au sujet, à la caisse du magasin de cadeaux y'avait un vendeur qui n'arrêtait pas de répéter "allez voir ici, que du bonheur"... On a des guirlandes, que du bonheur"... Je suis arrivé vers lui avec mon achat, je lui ai dit : "vous me mettrez un kilo de bonheur en plus".
Il est resté muet quelques secondes.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Erreur, un vétérand, mangeur de Newbie.
> 
> ---> Relis sa date d'inscription.


Regarde donc les smileys que j'ai mis en dessous 




Sinon, petit bonheur du jour : 
Savoir qu'il me reste 2 jours de taf avant les vacances


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet, à la caisse du magasin de cadeaux y'avait un vendeur qui n'arrêtait pas de répéter "allez voir ici, que du bonheur"... On a des guirlandes, que du bonheur"... Je suis arrivé vers lui avec mon achat, je lui ai dit : "vous me mettrez un kilo de bonheur en plus".
> Il est resté muet quelques secondes.


Ben ouais, mais evidemment, face à des gens comme toi, le pauvre vendeur innocent qui ne sait rien de la connerie Macgéenne ne peut que rester comme deux ronds de flanc


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Pff.. Aucune répartie ce vendeur !
Il pouvait dire : "j'en ai que 250g, mais je peux te le mettre 4 fois"


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Il pouvait te coller son poing dans la gueule aussi... c'est selon


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est un vendeur, ne l'oublions pas... 

Jamais il ne ferait une chose du genre, jamais, sinon, il est illico grillé dans toute la grande distrib' et n'a plus qu'à aller piquer des rotis de porc dans les hypers qu'il connait bien 
(pour un temps - 2, 3 semaines) 

La parole n'est que rarement cause de renvoi, surtout si c'est gentiment amené, avec force sourires et ½illades  


EDIT : quelle magie, quand-même noël ! Mon petit bonheur à moi, c'est aussi de me gausser des professionnels et des amateurs en grandes surfaces, ces temps-ci


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Hier j'ai été dans un magasin de trucs de cuisine ( je cherchais un cadeau pour ma mère )
 le mec a mis dix minutes à m'emballer 2 pauvres récipients, pendant que les vieilles derrière faisaient des commentaires acérés sur les capacités masculines dans le domaine de l'emballage cadeau...

putain on s'marre quand même


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

T'as du taf, mais t'es sur la bonne voie.
Le truc à a faire, dans ces cas-là, c'est d'extirper le truc des mains de l'incapable (avec force sourires), de le coller dans les mains des vieilles (avec encore plus de sourires, voire même quelques compliments bien amenés), puis attendre 20-30 secondes (selon l'allure des vieilles à empaqueter) et se trisser en disant bien haut : "Ah puis non, c'est d'un commun, ce truc !"
Succès assuré


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

rencontrer un mec super :love: ... homo   ... passer un bout de l'après-midi avec lui et son copain ( un copain à moi ) ... acheter des caleçons entourée de deux rrrrrrr :love: ( :rose: )


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rencontrer un mec super :love: ... homo   ... passer un bout de l'après-midi avec lui et son copain ( un copain à moi ) ... acheter des caleçons entourée de deux rrrrrrr :love: ( :rose: )




Elton John ?


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

Ecouter "Just like honey" de Jesus and Mary Chain, et sourire doucement.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elton John ?



condoléances, maiwen


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elton John ?


t'es qu'un rat 

m'enfou j'ai passé une bonne journée :love: alors je te merde


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es qu'un rat
> 
> m'enfou j'ai passé une bonne journée :love: alors je te merde



cause moi meilleur, toi


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es qu'un rat
> 
> m'enfou j'ai passé une bonne journée :love: alors je te merde




J'adore les rats...

Sont intelligents !!! EUX


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Mouais, c'est vrai que c'est pas le cas de tout le monde... 

Enfin passons.... devant l'ordi; Vacances, du Metallica, un chat sur les genoux... 
Cool quoi !


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> devant l'ordi; Vacances, du Metallica, un chat sur les genoux...
> Cool quoi !


ah ! me manque juste le chat là  :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ! me manque juste le chat là  :love:




La charte


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

la charte, bordel!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Y a de l'écho ici ..?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a de l'écho ici ..?




Le grand tunnel de la nuit


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Décembre 2005)

Je me suis tapé une choucroute ... non pas celle-là mais celle-ci  http://www.bettybossi.ch/fr/schwerpunkt/iwb_spkt_reze_20040324095411_arc.asp


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

fort bonne soirée hier soir :love:  :soupir:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Du sexe jusqu'à pas d'heure ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fort bonne soirée hier soir :love:  :soupir:



il y a eu belette dans Pilou Pilou?


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

bande d'obsédés   ... 
non , mais bonne soirée quand même


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

raconteee.


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> raconteee.


oh juste une soirée avec deux copains  (un couple)
et puis voilà rien de bien extraordinaire , mais fort bonne soirée comme je le disais :love:


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avec deux copains  (un couple)
> 
> ...
> ça va encore faire jaser les autres pervers du haut.
> ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ça va encore faire jaser les autres pervers du haut.
> ...
> mais c'est encore les deux elton john de l'autre jour?


oui c'est eux 
on a d'ailleurs parlé de son mariage à Elton dans le bus



			
				un des deux copains a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis pour le mariage homo ! mais je suis contre le mariage en général


:rateau:

ps : faut dire ça à côté d'une vieille dame sinon c'est moins marrant


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

On s'éclate ici !!!


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'éclate ici !!!



comme d'hab'...


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'éclate ici !!!


on fait ce qu'on peut 

coucou ma vieille carne


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

et dire que mon ex commence à virer lesbos-soft...
:hein:


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> et dire que mon ex commence à virer lesbos-soft...
> :hein:


t'as du la traumatiser :afraid:

mais après tout, faut mettre toutes les chances de son côté  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> et dire que mon ex commence à virer lesbos-soft...
> :hein:



Trop tard...


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Nan en fait c'est qu'un jour elle se baladait avec moi et on a croisé des amis et elle a commencer à faire un gros calin à une amie qu'elle conaissant, un pote m'a dit : "là c'est du scoop". 
c'est d'un commun.  
nan mais le problème c'est qu'elle arrete pas de me coller en ce moment alors que je lui ai dit que j'en avais marre des ses caprices. :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

les filles qui se font des câlins, c'est, en effet, très commun....
Apres c'est les mecs qui prennent ça comme prétextes pour leurs fantasmes


----------



## joubichou (23 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les rats...
> 
> Sont intelligents !!! EUX


A propos de rats,sais tu comment un rat peut vider une bouteille d'huile d'olive sans la renverser?


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> A propos de rats,sais tu comment un rat peut vider une bouteille d'huile d'olive sans la renverser?


bah il prend une perçeuse, et il fait un trou au fond de la bouteille ...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Il trempe sa queue dedans, l'huile monte par capilarité, et il recrache par la bouche sur ses petits camarades qui sont en dessous.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il trempe sa queue dedans, l'huile monte par capilarité, et il recrache par la bouche sur ses petits camarades qui sont en dessous.


Ya du vécu là...


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Nan en fait c'est qu'un jour elle se baladait avec moi et on a croisé des amis et elle a commencer à faire un gros calin à une amie qu'elle conaissant, un pote m'a dit : "là c'est du scoop".
> c'est d'un commun.



Bien vrai ! un secoue-peu, c'est très commun, vivent les secoue-encore et encore !


----------



## joubichou (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il trempe sa queue dedans, l'huile monte par capilarité, et il recrache par la bouche sur ses petits camarades qui sont en dessous.


C'est pas vraiment ça mais bon effectivement il trempe sa queue et il la lèche jusqu'a ce que la bouteille soit vide.
en passant je vous présente une de mes rates


----------



## Nobody (23 Décembre 2005)

Vas-y: sers! Mais sers donc!

:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraiment ça mais bon effectivement il trempe sa queue et il la lèche jusqu'a ce que la bouteille soit vide.
> en passant je vous présente une de mes rates



Faut pas les perdre, sinon tu risque de courir sans jamais te fatiguer


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

joubichou, comment tu fais pour avoir tant d'animaux sans les manger ?


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

> il trempe sa queue et il la lèche jusqu'a ce que la bouteille soit vide.


 
Il est du Sud ton rat pour aimer l'huile d'olive?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Non il aime sa queue. Moi aussi.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Toi aussi tu aimes sa queue ?

Moi la mienne je pourrais pas la tremper dans une bouteille d'huile d'olive.

Un bidon à la rigeur...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

la fritteuse du Sud


----------



## joubichou (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> joubichou, comment tu fais pour avoir tant d'animaux sans les manger ?


Ce ne sont pas mes animaux mais ceux de mes filles donc pas touche,y'a que Kiki qui est a moi et il est pas comestible


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 

Quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Elle a pas de bouteille d'huile.


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

je confirme.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Qui ça ?


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

:hein: hein?


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Où ça ? serait plus judicieux


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en passant je vous présente une de mes rates



Carbooooooooooooooooooooone, chatterton


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Une pure page de flood, ma parole !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

Un petit bonheur comme un autre ma tentacule !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraiment ça mais bon effectivement il trempe sa queue et il la lèche jusqu'a ce que la bouteille soit vide.
> en passant je vous présente une de mes rates


Si ta rate fait ça, elle va grossir, l'huile, c'est gras ... Tu vas avoir la rate qui s'dilate !


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

ici, c'est du beau flood. :love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Oh les mecs Maigret c'est vraiment.....

Chiant à mourir...:rateau:


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oh les mecs Maigret c'est vraiment.....
> 
> Chiant à mourir...:rateau:



"L'Etoile du Nord
Résumé : Le commissaire Maigret enquête sur un meurtre commis à l'hôtel Etoile du Nord et se retrouve confronté à une jeune suspecte au caractère bien trempé."

ça à l'air passionant comme un peep-show avec des naines. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Avec une compotée d'oignons du Maigret de canard c'est pas si mauvais...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

je regarde d'un quart d'oeil, je suis dans la piece ou mes parnts regardent la télé.... j'adore ! :love:



Piaf: On l'a jamais faite celle là, tiens, Pantoufle ! :rateau:


----------



## al02 (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "L'Etoile du Nord
> Résumé : Le commissaire Maigret enquête sur un meurtre commis à l'hôtel Etoile du Nord et se retrouve confronté à une jeune suspecte au caractère bien trempé."



Tu as une télécommande pour zapper et une souris pour surfer sur MacGé, le choix est facile !


----------



## pim (24 Décembre 2005)

C'est Noël !   

J'suis excité comme un gosse

J'espère que je vais avoir le cadeau de Noël que j'attends


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> le cadeau de Noël que j'attends



c'est quoi? (nous sommes des êtres matérialistes...)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

une pipe


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une pipe



 Super&#8230;kékette ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2005)

Vais t'en fout' moi des cadeaux de noel !!!

T'vas voir...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

oh la mienne est dans la moyenne, une sorte de passe-partout


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Pipe du matin...repos du vagin :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*L'important c'est surtout*
le mode d'emploi.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Décembre 2005)

Ok, on te le laisse et on prend le reste


----------



## pim (24 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que je vais avoir le cadeau de Noël que j'attends



Le cadeau y'en aura pas ce Noël, j'ai passé l'âge. Mais je savais bien qu'en disant ça j'allais avoir pleins de réactions derrière - quoique là les réactions ça se passe plutôt sur le devant.

Content de moi 

Et vous, qu'est-ce qui vous a rendu heureux aujourd'hui ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2005)

Tout de suite là ?

Un fusil, et le droit de m'en servir.

Au pire...

Un fusil sans le droit de s'en servir.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite là ?
> 
> Un fusil, et le droit de m'en servir.
> 
> ...



 Et un voyage gratuit en panier à salade


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2005)

pfff....

Nan.

Jamais.

Si besoin la fuite.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Pfff, j'avais commandé un clône...
C'est tombé à l'eau hier...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, j'avais commandé un clône...
> C'est tombé à l'eau hier...



T'as passé commande en Corée?


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, qu'est-ce qui vous a rendu heureux aujourd'hui ?




Rien encore...juste mon ex qui me téléphone dix fois pour me confirmer que c'est fini....Grande dame...que du bonheur... :rateau: :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, qu'est-ce qui vous a rendu heureux aujourd'hui ?



ah ça....
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui m'a rendu heureux, c'est dêtre chargé de la cuisine du gibier et de la marinade... Ca fait un bouteille de vin et de cognac incoplets à finir !


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh la mienne est dans la moyenne, une sorte de passe-partout



on va vérifier ça


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh la mienne est dans la moyenne, une sorte de passe-partout



Un atout si la biométrie passe en dessous de la ceinture ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas de bouteille d'huile.




ah ça c'est dommage parce que l'huile...d'olive...c'est...comment dire...enfin...
j'me comprends...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah ça c'est dommage parce que l'huile...d'olive...c'est...comment dire...enfin...
> j'me comprends...



romu viens de me prévenir, me comprend aussi :mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> romu viens de me prévenir, me comprend aussi :mouais:




:hein: 

romu, romu, tu veux dire Finn peut-être..:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah ça....
> :rose:



Arfff...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arfff...



encore un reproche pour me dire que je ne finis pas mes phrases... 

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon, j'y vais. Bonne cuite à tous. Et si vous croisez le père-Noël, rappelez-lui mes arriérés de cadeaux des ans derniers. Un verre de lait mais mas de sucreries : il est diabédique, because ses origines nord-américaines.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

petit bonheur , penser aux gens que j'aime.. sentir une chaleur meme en étant éloigné:love: :rose: 



avoir ce sentiment d'etre presque seul au bar macg alors qu'il n'est meme pas le coeur de la nuit


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sentir une chaleur meme en étant éloigné:love: :rose:



ah ça...
:rose:  :love: 





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> avoir ce sentiment d'etre presque seul au bar macg alors qu'il n'est meme pas le coeur de la nuit



:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: désolée...


----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'a rendu heureux, c'est dêtre chargé de la cuisine du gibier et de la marinade... Ca fait un bouteille de vin et de cognac incomplets à finir !



Poivrot !!


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Le vin est excellent


----------



## guytantakul (24 Décembre 2005)

Petit bonheur de l'instant présent : pouvoir poster n'importe quoi, n'importe où 

(je plaisante, bien évidemment  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur de l'instant présent : pouvoir poster n'importe quoi, n'importe où
> 
> (je plaisante, bien évidemment  )



[MODE=sonnyboy]*Sécurité !*[/MODE]


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah ça...
> :rose:  :love: :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: désolée...



Slurp.....


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2005)

prendre les cadeaux avant les autres ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Petit bonheur du jour...

Il fait 5°, je suis nu, sur ma terrasse, et je cogne mon sexe contre la rambarde.

ça résonne jusqu'à l'apart du voisin..


j'adore...


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

Ui....:mouais:
Evidemment vu comme ça... 
Attrappe pas le rhume de cerveau avec les couilles à l'air, hein ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour...
> 
> Il fait 5°, je suis nu, sur ma terrasse, et je cogne mon sexe contre la rambarde.
> 
> ...



La joie dans la simplicité !


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour...
> 
> Il fait 5°, je suis nu, sur ma terrasse, et je cogne mon sexe contre la rambarde.
> 
> ...



 Le froid n&#8217;a pas le même effet sur toi que sur d&#8217;autres &#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Chez moi le froid est à l'intérieur.

Donc tu penses bien que c'est pas 5 petits degrés à l'extérieur, qui vont me couper l'envie....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

La rembarde est absolument consentante en plus


----------



## Bilbo (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et je cogne mon sexe contre la rambarde.


Je suppose qu'il est suffisamment souple. 



À+


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le vin est excellent



alors là...pas mieux...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Décembre 2005)

le champagne aussi d'ailleurs...


il me manque juste...enfin...
j'me comprends...:rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

Enfin...

En même temps, moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour...
> 
> Il fait 5°, je suis nu, sur ma terrasse, et je cogne mon sexe contre la rambarde.
> 
> ...


J'en connais une qui va pas être contente d'être surnommée  "la rambarde"  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Arf, je viens de déboucher un beaujolais "nouveau" un mois après le premier... Dégueu.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais une qui va pas être contente d'être surnommée  "la rambarde"  :love: :love:



ça dépend comment c'est présenté souvent..


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui me rends heureuse: Les préparatifs du 31 décembre!! :love: :love: 

ça va être


----------



## pim (27 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, le bonheur c'est la surprise de la neige au réveil ! En plus j'ai été réveillé par un gentil rayon de Soleil.

Dingue comme ces deux petites choses me font retrouver mon âme d'enfant et me font à nouveau tout voir sous le bon angle ! 
C'est Mac Geek euh pardon Magique


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

Mais quelle est cette odeur ce matin? Cela vient du forum dirait-on. Dans mon profil en plus, non, il a salopé mon tableau de bord. C'est dégeulasse, ça dégouline. SonnyBoy m'a boulé vert.

Merci tonton Sonny.


----------



## valoriel (27 Décembre 2005)

de la neige sur Paris 

c'est joli, surtout quand les nuages disparaissent et que le soleil 
nous éclaire de sa douce lumière...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

Du Pink Floyd en double CD live, putain ça fait ben plaisir !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Du pain, du vin, de la mozarella, et soirée finit bien.


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2005)

Revoir pour 3 jours ma nièce Eloïse, cette môme est un pur bonheur :love:


----------



## pim (28 Décembre 2005)

La neige est partout,
Le Soleil est au rendez-vous,
Un ciel bleu de surcroît !
C'est déjà ça !


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Revoir pour 3 jours ma nièce Eloïse, cette môme est un pur bonheur :love:





Merci d'avoir oublié les chocolats de Micheli


----------



## pim (29 Décembre 2005)

Les concours de bisous avec ma petite nièce Constance. Cette môme est littéralement fascinée par son oncle 

Et aussi les valises, pas encore prêtes, ça c'est le bonheur d'avant départ, ou comment faire rentrer tout le bazar dans de toutes petites valises.


----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir oublié les chocolats de Micheli




Je les ai laissé à dessein ;-)

Juste oublié de te le dire


----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir oublié les chocolats de Micheli




Je les ai laissé à dessein ;-)

Juste oublié de te le dire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

*Localisation : pas loin du fond*
Très bien, le fond c'est là où qu'on commence à remonter.


----------



## mado (1 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai laissé à dessein ;-)
> 
> Juste oublié de te le dire




Merci !! Et du coup tu me le dis deux fois...
Floodeur !


:love:


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

un coup de fil hier soir à 23h45 :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Le calme après la tempête ...
Le silence, le calme, un café (si,si) ...une petite clope....

Pas de bouffe ce soir  

Bonne année 2006


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Janvier 2006)

un petit bonheur...
hum.....

juste un "oui!"


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Une sieste la main dans l'calbute.


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

Un magnifique WE de 4 jours......
La neige était au rendez vous (jusqu'à 50cm de poudreuse en bas des pistes) ...et le froid aussi (-13°C)
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Voir mon frigo à nouveau à 80 % vide...
Bonheur d'une légereté retrouvée, et satisfaction d'avoir pas mal mis la main à la pâte avec succès pour mes diverses réunions de famille.


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

avoir passé le nouvelle ans avec des personnes qui comptes beaucoup pour moi!

il manquais pas mal de potes mais j'en ai déjà fait pas mal avec eux.

repartir pour une année de foolly.

avoir recus une tonne de sms pour la bonne année. et une autre pour remercier le fait fait que j'ai pensé a eux le soir du nouvelle ans.

voir le sourire des gens a minuit.
tout simplement une nuit de bonheur collective.


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

j'en ai oublier un.

les messages de ma petite dadaf qui est partie en bosnie s'est con elle ai pas là que pour une semaine mais dès quelle est loin je m'en fait pour elle s'es comme ma petit soeur et je sais si elle vas pas bien je serait pas là pour elle (hors s'est a moitier le cas en ce moment).


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Un bon petit déjeuner après avoir jeûné hier soir :love:


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

une bonne nuit après avoir ... pas dormi la nuit d'avant


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une sieste la main dans l'calbute.



Quel côté?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Droite


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Droite



T'as raison, dans ton cas, il la vaut mieux blanche et droite que black et d'équerre !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une bonne nuit après avoir ... pas dormi la nuit d'avant


Alors, heureuse ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, heureuse ?


rooo mais ... !!
bah ça repose quoi ...


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

une belle journée...

... se lever tard

... aller à la FNAC s'acheter des CDs 

... croiser quelqu'un qu'on aime

... une belle soirée en perspective


... une belle journée ​


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah ça repose quoi ...


les hommes font toujours le travail


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> les hommes font toujours le travail




Pas toujours


----------



## guytantakul (2 Janvier 2006)

Oui, bien sûr, mais prendre le dessus, terrasser l'ennemi, pilonner les dévenses adverses, tout ça, c'est de jeux de garçon, faut dire aussi  

(je déconne hein, ne prenez pas mes propos au pied de la lettre ! Perso, j'aime bien faire le fainéant)


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas toujours


Tous les hommes sont des paresseux sauf à ce moment là ...


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

toute cette discussion est partie d'une incompréhension volontaire de gékat  

edit : fort bons ces apéricubes :love:


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'aime bien faire le fainéant


moi j'adore :love:



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tous les hommes sont des paresseux sauf à ce moment là ...


rhooo 

je fais la vaiselle de temps en temps


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> mais prendre le dessus, terrasser l'ennemi, pilonner les dévenses adverses, tout ça, c'est de jeux de garçon, faut dire aussi...


no comment...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : fort bons ces apéricubes :love:



Tu cherches à draguer Lemmy, ou quoi ?


----------



## dool (2 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bien sûr, mais prendre le dessus, terrasser l'ennemi, pilonner les dévenses adverses, tout ça, c'est de jeux de garçon, faut dire aussi
> 
> (je déconne hein, ne prenez pas mes propos au pied de la lettre ! Perso, j'aime bien faire le fainéant)



C'est ça, que je voyais mal Ketch dans cette situation !  Enfin heu, on parle de quoi là ?!


----------



## guytantakul (2 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, que je voyais mal Ketch dans cette situation !  Enfin heu, on parle de quoi là ?!



De camping ?  
On a souvent campé tous les deux dans l'église, un ½il sur le flak 88, l'autre sur la brèche dans le mur. Que de souvenirs


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toute cette discussion est partie d'une incompréhension volontaire de gékat



Volontaire oui mais pkoi incompréhension


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> n a souvent campé tous les deux dans l'église, un ½il sur le flak 88, l'autre sur la brèche dans le mur. Que de souvenirs



Ouiiiiiiiiii, tiens ma STG44 pendant que... :love:


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Localisation : pas loin du fond*
> Très bien, le fond c'est là où qu'on commence à remonter.




C'est ce que je m'évertue à me dire mais j'ai du mal à voir la lumière  et puis pour le moment, le fond est plat, je trouve pas vraiment les escaliers 
Mais comme dirait l'autre, chaque étape en son temps. Bientôt le soleil... les jours rallongent ;-)


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2006)

Se retrouver seule... faire un déjeuner comme on aime, mettre un pot au feu en route, prendre un bon café...

en attendant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mettre un pot au feu en route



*S'inviter inopinément*
chez macelene


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ne rien faire ....


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *S'inviter inopinément*
> chez macelene



S'il y a une chose que nous adorons à la lanterne c'est ça...  inopinément


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a une chose que nous adorons à la lanterne c'est ça...  inopinément









S'imaginer pleins de bons moments possibles au futur !


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> S'imaginer pleins de bons moments possibles au futur !




Se donner les moyens de les vivres


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

--> Ceylor Original / Polyuréthane


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> --> Ceylor Original / Polyuréthane




Je préfère les gants de cuisines...ça donne un petit côté Far West...colt à 5 coups


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de découvrir un nioube qui me plait. C'est encore Noël!!!   

Encore quelques posts comme ça, et il va rougir vite fait


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un nioube qui me plait. C'est encore Noël!!!



Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite, un nom


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

Il s'agit de Crétinoïde dont on peut lire la prose intelligente par là:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3583112#post3583112


Viendez vite, il vaut des points


----------



## Grug2 (4 Janvier 2006)

ressortir crayons, aquarelles, café, papier&#8230; faire une illus tout à la main, sans ordinateur, ça fait du bien. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Pfiouuuu, çà faisait bien longtemps qu'un troll de ce fort beau gabarit n'avait pas sévi


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuuu, çà faisait bien longtemps qu'un troll de ce fort beau gabarit n'avait pas sévi


Moi je le trouve pro comme troll, tout le monde suit :love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2006)

Rabat-joie


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le trouve pro comme troll, tout le monde suit :love:



C'est vrai qu'on à affaire à du trollage de pro. C'est propre, net et sans hésitation


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on à affaire à du trollage de pro. C'est propre, net et sans hésitation



Ouais, ça pue un peu quand même, nan ? Remarque, pour un troll, ça parait normal. J'me d'mande si je vais pas lui offrir la première pastille rouge de ma carrière ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi je suis tout joyeux d'avoir trouvé le premier troll de l'année  :love:



néanmoins c'est peut-être un bonheur bien trop grand pour ce sujet


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça pue un peu quand même, nan ? Remarque, pour un troll, ça parait normal. J'me d'mande si je vais pas lui offrir la première pastille rouge de ma carrière ? :mouais:




c'est fait 

un vrai petit bonheur


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

ben en même temps les réactions sont pas brillantes non plus, il a réussi


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben en même temps les réactions sont pas brillantes non plus, il a réussi



c'est le problème de l'adaptation ...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais ça n'arrive que trés rarement, la guillotine à boudin fait son office avant en général..


Le chapelet de saucisses est même possible par la technique ondulatoire appliquée à la cisaille boudiniste ... du grand art à la portée de peu de postérieurs


----------



## guytantakul (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu un chat siamois dans le temps qui bouffait des rubans (bolduc pour les cadeaux) 

Un grand maître es chapelets (ça n'est pas arrivé qu'une fois, je veux dire...)


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

l petit bonheur du jour a été de finir trois score de morceaux plus que un a faire dimanche e s'est fini. youpi youpla


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit bonheur de la journée...

:rose::love:

et sinon : *dormir* ! :sleep:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

Poser un court instant ma joue contre la fenêtre verglacée en ayant tout le reste bien au chaud à l'intérieur ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

Après deux heures d'opération, entendre ressusciter ce vieil ampli de guitare qu'on croyait mort !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

*Contempler un vieux Télécran*
dont j'ai méthodiquement viré toute la poudre qui recouvrait l'écran.
C'est totalement inutile voire idiot mais c'est vachement bat' de savoir ce qu'il y a au fond.

25 ans que j'attendais ça.






:rateau:



:love: 
:bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

Ben mon vieux, t'aime vivre dangereusement, toi, parce que si je me souviens bien, la poudre en question, dans le genre "je vole partout, et quand je me colle, je reste", elle était pas mal, nan ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon vieux, t'aime vivre dangereusement, toi, parce que si je me souviens bien, la poudre en question, dans le genre "je vole partout, et quand je me colle, je reste", elle était pas mal, nan ?




*Ah mais j'ai pas ouvert le bidule*
ça m'a pris trois heures à le faire avec les mollettes.

gauche - droite - gauche - droite
haut - bas - haut - bas 

_P***** c'est long !_






 
:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Contempler un vieux Télécran*
> dont j'ai méthodiquement viré toute la poudre qui recouvrait l'écran.
> C'est totalement inutile voire idiot mais c'est vachement bat' de savoir ce qu'il y a au fond.
> 
> ...



Pas inutile du tout, c'est même la seule façon de lui redonner un coup de jeune quand la dorure a tendance à durcir pour cause d'humidité (caves, greniers...)


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah mais j'ai pas ouvert le bidule*
> ça m'a pris trois heures à le faire avec les mollettes.
> 
> gauche - droite - gauche - droite
> ...


Avec la version logicielle du telecran c'est quand même plus facile et en couleur!!

allez la voilà ... http://www.uptoten.com/enfants/kidsgames-mixedbag-etcha.html  ... cliquer sur GO puis JOUE à droite




.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

*Super*
ce jeu





:rateau:
:bebe:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Super*
> ce jeu
> :rateau:
> :bebe:



I'am estomackaid !!! 

.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah mais j'ai pas ouvert le bidule*
> ça m'a pris trois heures à le faire avec les mollettes.
> 
> gauche - droite - gauche - droite
> ...



pitin© ! respect !

et les doigts ? Ça va ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Contempler un vieux Télécran*
> dont j'ai méthodiquement viré toute la poudre qui recouvrait l'écran.
> C'est totalement inutile voire idiot mais c'est vachement bat' de savoir ce qu'il y a au fond.
> 
> 25 ans que j'attendais ça.


Ça c'est du petit bonheur !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2006)

Un an que je discute pour bosser avec ce mec. Et c'est aujourd'hui que ça se passe. Un vrai bonheur.

(désolé Ice pour les photos, mais j'espère que ce n'est que partie remise   )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

profiter de chaque instant que la vie nous donne car on sait pas combien il nous en reste..trouver des qualités à ceux qui ne m'apprécie pas et voir les gens que j'aime heureux


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

cherche pas j'en n'ai pas


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cherche pas j'en n'ai pas



si si j't'assure, cherche bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cherche pas j'en n'ai pas



tu t'es gouré, c'est les p'tits bonheurs, ici, les mytho, c'est le thread à côté !


----------



## valoriel (9 Janvier 2006)

2h de conduite...

j'ai super bien conduit. le moniteur m'a dit que j'étais prêt et tout et tout :love:

du coup, je le passe fin février :hein:

pas avant, ya plus de places


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> profiter de chaque instant que la vie nous donne car on sait pas combien il nous en reste..trouver des qualités à ceux qui ne m'apprécie pas et voir les gens que j'aime heureux



*Elle carbure à quoi Juliejamesbondgirl*
pour être "tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil" comme ça ?


Ca doit être fort.



:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elle carbure à quoi Juliejamesbondgirl*



Au concentré de jus de dauphin ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est à chaque fois un bonheur de venir sur MacGé..

Et je ne fais pas de la lèche... 

Le premier qui...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elle carbure à quoi Juliejamesbondgirl*
> pour être "tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil" comme ça ?
> 
> 
> ...



JJBG a essayé tous les alcools proposés au bar!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Janvier 2006)

*C'est pas un petit bonheur*
de lire la signature de julie


----------



## joubichou (10 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Elle carbure à quoi Juliejamesbondgirl*
> pour être "tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil" comme ça ?
> 
> 
> ...


prozac a mon avis


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> prozac a mon avis



Non, pas de pub, vivent les génériques !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> prozac a mon avis



beurk le prozac! pô besoin de çà moa! çà anesthesie les neurones, çà rend dépendant et quand on l'arrête çà rend fou! enfin j'ai vu le résultat sur ma pov moman
 
et pour les sportives.. c même pas la peine! au s'cours!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas un petit bonheur*
> de lire la signature de julie




que me suggères-tu alors sa sainteté pur fils de la sagesse


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas de pub, vivent les génériques !


 
Vives les génériques tu veux dire non ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Vives les génériques tu veux dire non ?



Oui, sans doute... Je ne suis pas très bon rédacteur :rose:


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sans doute... Je ne suis pas très bon rédacteur :rose:


 
Nan c'était par rapport à la signature d'Oum le dauphin.

pfff, j'viens d'me payer un vrai bide de nioube. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh !!


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2006)

mouahahahah MDR


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

petit bonheur de ces derniers jours : découvrir plein de trucs technologiques  ... genre passer du temps sur un truc qui dans l'absolu ne sert à rien, mais qui me met de bonne humeur et pleine de fierté


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

dildo ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dildo ?


mwarf, j'aurai du m'attendre à ça :mouais: 

pticon


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

s'est quoi dildo?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi dildo?




C'est dieu en anglais mais aussi en français !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et encore et encore il pleut rouge chez moi!!!!
> ah ttes ces boules rouges çà fait un peu beaucoup grosse tâche sur du blanc je trouve  pas très esthétique tt çà!
> 
> je remercie mes fans qui me soutiennent et m'envoie du vert en patûrage, z'avez raison les dauphines aiment bien aussi et ne mangent pas que du poisson:love: :love: :love:




Se plaindre de voir rouge est la meilleure façon d'attirer les autres tic tac rouges ... 
Ce sujet n'est pas un sujet prétexte pour causer coups d'boule ou discuter d'ennuis privés que l'on peut avoir avec quiquonque comme je (te) l'ai déjà indiqué. 

Retour à la discussion originale.


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

ouf un peut plus et j'y passait aussi!

sa s'est un petit bonheur


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi dildo?


essaye une recherche sur google


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

mon ptit bonheur à moi c d'avoir rencontré plein de gens qui m'aiment telle que je suis et de leur retourner cet amour au centuple pour les remercier:love: :love:


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> essaye une recherche sur google


 ho my god !!!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Retour à la discussion originale.




Le petit bonheur du jour : un *vert* qui écrit *orange*


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mon ptit bonheur à moi c d'avoir rencontré plein de gens qui m'aiment telle que je suis et de leur retourner cet amour au centuple pour les remercier:love: :love:




Une partouze sur macgé? :afraid:









je suis déjà sorti...


----------



## joubichou (11 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une partouze sur macgé? :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ou ça ? ou ça ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ou ça ? ou ça ?


par derrière (il est sorti)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ou ça ? ou ça ?




C'est un nouveau concept d'AES


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas derrière



Bravo Maiwen! Toi au moins, tu fais pas ta farouche!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une partouze sur macgé? :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas pardouze mais par cent!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pas pardouze mais par cent!



vantarde...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pas pardouze mais par cent!



Tu cherches des amis ?


----------



## reineman (11 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches des amis ?


salut patron!...ca fait plaisir de te revoir!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2006)

ça en fait au moins un....


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

deuz'

edit : oops :rose: je me voyais ailleurs


----------



## reineman (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> deuz'
> 
> edit : oops :rose: je me voyais ailleurs


 genre tu croyais que t'étais en train d'acheter des concombres a la superette du coin et puis tu te rends compte que t'es en train de poster sur macG...ça me l'a déja fait aussi...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> genre tu croyais que t'étais en train d'acheter des concombres a la superette du coin et puis tu te rends compte que t'es en train de poster sur macG...ça me l'a déja fait aussi...



Petit bonheur, acheter un concombre en trop et avoir une visite impromptue


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2006)

Tiens voilà mon ami guytencule..


----------



## guytantakul (11 Janvier 2006)

Un concombre, mon cher ami ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2006)

Avec plaisir...

Mais ne l'épluche pas surtout !!!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Janvier 2006)

Je m'en serais voulu


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Janvier 2006)

Oui P..... qu'il est beau
Juste avant les fêtes de fin d'année je me suis fait tatoué le logo d'Apple sur l'épaule gauche (la pomme bleue avec l'ombre) et maintenant que tout est cicatrisé je peux dire que le tatouage est superbe
Alors je me ferais croquer la Pomme sürement :rateau: 
En tout cas, voilà un petit bonheur que j'apprécie, de voir un si beau tatouage surtout que les couleurs "pêtent" bien  
Le contraire aurait été dommage vous allez me dire ... sürement 
Mais ce n'est pas le cas, donc c'est un petit bonheur que j'apprécie au risque de me répéter  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Oui P..... qu'il est beau
> Juste avant les fêtes de fin d'année je me suis fait tatoué le logo d'Apple sur l'épaule gauche (la pomme bleue avec l'ombre) et maintenant que tout est cicatrisé je peux dire que le tatouage est superbe
> Alors je me ferais croquer la Pomme sürement :rateau:
> En tout cas, voilà un petit bonheur que j'apprécie, de voir un si beau tatouage surtout que les couleurs "pêtent" bien
> ...


A poil ! ... la photo! .. la photo!!


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La photo! ... la photo! .. la photo!!




Oh oui !!!! 

Photo


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A poil ! ... la photo! .. la photo!!



Elle va venir en début de la semaine prochaine :love: 
Je dois récupérer un numérique ce we  
Donc patience .....
A poil ? :mouais: 
Euh ... là je la vends très très cher :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

ouais la photo que j'ajuste mon tir


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais la photo que j'ajuste mon tir


Tu tires sur une épaule toi?....


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais la photo que j'ajuste mon tir


c'est la mouche que tu vises? ....


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu tires sur une épaule toi?....



normal, il se prend pour Guillaume Tell :love:   :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui !!!!
> 
> Photo



Promis juré, elle sera mise LA, la semaine prochaine


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> deuz'
> 
> edit : oops :rose: je me voyais ailleurs



Tout cherches à te faire   adopter ?  :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tout cherches à te faire   adopter ?  :love:


non c'est déjà fait ça 

mon petit bonheur de ce matin : avoir le temps de glander (enfin de déjeuner) avant de partir à la fac


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour et de quelques autres aussi, est d'avoir pu récupérer un exemplaire original japonais (1997) de Final Fantasy VII PSX neuf.:love::love:


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour et de quelques autres aussi, est d'avoir pu récupérer un exemplaire original japonais (1997) de Final Fantasy VII PSX neuf.:love::love:


Mes félicitations.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Mes félicitations.



 Merci  J&#8217;avais fais l&#8217;erreur de le revendre il y presque 8 ans quand j&#8217;ai acheté la version française&#8230;Mais maintenant je l'ai de nouveau!:love:


----------



## Galatée (12 Janvier 2006)

Je suis à présent une nioube VACCINÉE (enfin, un rappel de vaccin), et mon petit bonheur du jour, c'est que, contrairement à mes plus grandes peurs, je n'ai rien senti !!!


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à présent une nioube VACCINÉE (enfin, un rappel de vaccin), et mon petit bonheur du jour, c'est que, contrairement à mes plus grandes peurs, je n'ai rien senti !!!
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:




SM t'a fait une piqûre...?    :affraid:


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à présent une nioube VACCINÉE (enfin, un rappel de vaccin), et mon petit bonheur du jour, c'est que, contrairement à mes plus grandes peurs, je n'ai rien senti !!!
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Il t'a anesthésiée....


----------



## Galatée (12 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> SM t'a fait une piqûre...?    :affraid:



Bien sûr, il prend soin de moi !! Mais il a été très tendre et délicat (étonnant n'est-ce pas ?).


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, il prend soin de moi !! Mais il a été très tendre et délicat (étonnant n'est-ce pas ?).





Pour la tendresse et la délicatesse...  je n'en ai jamais douté...


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2006)

le petit bonheur du jour est de ce dire que demain s'est grace matinée


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

ah hum, Galatée, chère filleule, leçon numéro 3 : ne rien divulguer des MP


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

petit bonheur du soir...[charte]

espoir...


----------



## prerima (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur du soir...[charte]
> 
> espoir...



je suis d'accord avec toi !  mais je dirais plutôt petit bonheur du soir bonsoir !


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à présent une nioube VACCINÉE (enfin, un rappel de vaccin), et mon petit bonheur du jour, c'est que, contrairement à mes plus grandes peurs, je n'ai rien senti !!!
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:




SM t'es nul elle a rien senti...

Un mythe prend l'eau...

Mouarf


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

J'ai toujours pensé que sa réputation était surfaite  :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

un petit bonheur , me retrouver dans le signature de gékat :mouais: 

edit : t'aurais pu corriger la faute :rose:

edit2 : g4 je t'en veux enfait :rose: et dory aussi  t'es pas gentille je suis exemplaire en terme d'orthographe en temps normal


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

Je ne suis pas certain que çà soit flatteur  :love:


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un petit bonheur , me retrouver dans le signature de gékat :mouais:
> 
> edit : t'aurai pu coriger la faute :rose:


commence là....


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : avoir trouvé un fond de téquila pour mon petit apéro, je pensais vraiment que j'avais tout bu


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : t'aurais pu corriger la faute :rose:



Non, je m'en serais voulu de dénaturer l'oeuvre originale


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2006)

Hier midi, retrouvailles étranges, tout en lenteur et échange sans fausse note (avec pour assaisonner, quelques moments plus difficiles, l'un comme l'autre) avec un gars étonnant, au milieu de cartons empilés.
Juste envie maintenant de se voir plus souvent. Le reste... on verra bien.


Life's too short. Life can be beautiful.


----------



## Galatée (13 Janvier 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : j'ai fini mes partiels !!!!

Un bon week-end de glande en prévision, ça faisait longtemps !


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour : j'ai fini mes partiels !!!!
> 
> Un bon week-end de glande en prévision, ça faisait longtemps !


ah ! moi aussi  enfin il me reste un truc à rendre pour demain mais ça ira  

après vacances pour 3 semaines :love: 

bon weekend à toi Galatée


----------



## Galatée (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ! moi aussi  enfin il me reste un truc à rendre pour demain mais ça ira
> 
> après vacances pour 3 semaines :love:
> 
> bon weekend à toi Galatée



Merci, bonnes vacances à toi (moi, je n'ai pas cette chance, je reprends lundi... enfin mardi exceptionnellement cette semaine).


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

La vie est si belle quand mes yeux s'emplissent de larme d'humour


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La vie est si belle quand mes yeux s'emplissent de larme d'humour


le fou rire de la journée :love:

pardon :')))


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

Et moi je dois partir....


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je dois partir....


c'est un petit bonheur ?


----------



## Malow (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La vie est si belle quand mes yeux s'emplissent de larme d'humour




 rien a ajouter


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> rien a ajouter



certes, ce fut même un enchantement... merci Mal..  :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un petit bonheur ?




Au petit coin oui !!!


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

le petit bonheur de la semaine est simple 2 semaine de taf au mois de fev. 
des sousous


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le petit bonheur de la semaine est simple 2 semaine de taf au mois de fev.
> des sousous


comme ça tu vas pouvoir te faire zizir


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> comme ça tu vas pouvoir te faire zizir


remboursé toutes les tune que je doit a mes vieux et au café!!!!! 

et encore je pense pas que sa vas suffir.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Janvier 2006)

Petit bonheur mercantile du jour :
m'apercevoir que ma prime (intéressement aux bénéfices) n'est pas si foireuse que je l'avais cru de prime* abord 

* même pas fait exprès


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

aller hop encore une journée de taf de signé si s'est pas beaux ca


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

quitté le taf vers 15h30, puis ballade dans Lyon la magnifique :love:, par un superbe soleil durant 3 heures... bon j'ai pas eu 3 heures de soleil, hein, il s'est couché entre temps... mais j'en suis maintenant tout ragailardi, et en forme pour attaquer le week end 
suis serein... la plénitude à son apogée...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2006)

bonheur du jour... 
revenu à Nantes dès ce soir...;
eu 14 à mon devoir de philo


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

ecouté le dernier saiam supa et voir que eu ou moins il font encore du hip hop qui sort du format fr.


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonheur du jour : vous lire en rentrant du boulot


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur du jour : vous lire en rentrant du boulot


le mien? ... content de lire que tu es content de nous lire


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> le mien? ... content de lire que tu es content de nous lire




tu es mythique dans la blague du lundi....

Arrête j'ai mal au ventre tellement je rigole


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> le mien? ... content de lire que tu es content de nous lire



"Les gens répugnent à reconnaître le bonheur chez les autres et s'ils le font, c'est avec une nuance de mépris et d'ironie." Jean-Claude Clari


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> "Les gens répugnent à reconnaître le bonheur chez les autres et s'ils le font, c'est avec une nuance de mépris et d'ironie." Jean-Claude Clari


Nann ... juste la vérité ... juste du bonheur
Chercher la petite bête c'est détérrer une monstruosité inexistante ..


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nann ... juste la vérité ... juste du bonheur
> Chercher la petite bête c'est détérrer une monstruosité inexistante ..



Si tu le dis je te crois... :mouais: 

enfin jolie réponse


----------



## valoriel (13 Janvier 2006)

sortir la tête des bouquins de cours pour venir flâner sur macG 

... premier partiel, lundi à 08h30 :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> sortir la tête des bouquins de cours pour venir flâner sur macG
> 
> ... premier partiel, lundi à 08h30 :hein:


courage ... il y a toujours une fin à tout


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2006)

*Gnihi... moi j'ai po de partieleeuuuuhhh !*  :rateau:

_Bon OK, c'est du contrôle continu, en prépa...; c'est po mieux, mais bo..._


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> courage ... il y a toujours une fin à tout


oui, toujours... la preuve :
tou*S*
tou*T*
tou*X


*bon allez les gens... mon petit bonheur de ce soir, c est d aller rejoindre ma couette, et de m enrouler dedans comme un nem :love:... petit coup de boule a  l oreiller, un salut au marchand de sable, et enfin un repos bien merité.
baille baille :sleep:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> oui, toujours... la preuve :
> tou*S*
> tou*T*
> tou*X
> ...


même la nui*T* a une fin


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> sortir la tête des bouquins de cours pour venir flâner sur macG
> 
> ... premier partiel, lundi à 08h30 :hein:


petit bonheur, penser à toi et tes partiels pendant que je serai en vacances :love: niark niark

et me dire qu'après ce pitin de dossier, c'est fini 
edit : jusqu'à la prochaine fois :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

avoir fini :love: enfin, après 23 pages


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2006)

J'en ai rêvé, ça y est, c'est fait ! Trois p'tits jeunes (19 19 et 21) et deux "papys" (49 et 53) montent leur groupe de Rock. Je crois qu'on va l'appeler "Génération*s*" :love:


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonheur du matin:

Boire tranquillement un bon café bien chaud


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur du matin:
> 
> Boire tranquillement un bon café bien chaud


tout en sachant qu'aujourd'hui je reste au sol


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Janvier 2006)

Les pattes dans le guano. :rateau:


----------



## Burzum (14 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur du matin:
> 
> Boire tranquillement un bon café bien chaud



idem... seulement en plus j'ai bien profité d'une grasse matinée :sleep:


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

bonheur du matin : se levé et se rendre compte que j'ai loupé un rendez vous!
de toutes les façon il me plaisait pas se  taf.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Janvier 2006)

Mon bonheur du jour ? Avoir reçu mes vieux jeux Xbox alors que je n' ai même pas de Xbox.:rateau:


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur du jour ? Avoir reçu mes vieux jeux Xbox alors que je n' ai même pas de Xbox.:rateau:


Commander la Xbox....


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Commander la Xbox....



Trop cher pour ce que c'est Dans quelques temps une d'occaz pourquoi pas.


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

une belle table pour l'annive a la soeurette 30 piges.
et toute la mifa est la.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Elle est bonne ta soeur ?


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bonne ta soeur ?


oui pour une fille qui a eu trois enfant elle s'en tire pas mal.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Ah non merci, pas les enfants...

*part en courant...*

Nooooooon, pas les enfants............


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah non merci, pas les enfants...
> 
> *part en courant...*
> 
> Nooooooon, pas les enfants............


de toutes les façon elle a un mari qui lui suffit amplement.
et je te veux pas comme beaux frère,, il risquerait d'y avoir trop de tension dans la famille.
    

t'es ouf mec s'est les meilleur môme que je connaisse.

il on passé l'apremidi a joué tous les deux on les a pas vue.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de toutes les façon elle a un mari qui lui suffit amplement.
> et je te veux pas comme beaux frère,, il risquerait d'y avoir trop de tension dans la famille.
> 
> 
> ...



Peut être que je plaisante un peu aussi...

Enfin bon...


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que je plaisante un peu aussi...
> 
> Enfin bon...


je le prend sur le même ton de la plaisanterie ! 

si non je me fache tout rouge.


----------



## Burzum (15 Janvier 2006)

ne rien faire du tout de ce dimanche... le bonheur


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

On m'a rendu ma guitare de mes 13 ans et demi, à faire pleurer sonnyboy


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'a rendu ma guitare de mes 13 ans et demi, à faire pleurer sonnyboy



Mettre 20 ans à rendre une guitare, c'est sûr qu'il y a de quoi le faire chialer.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Janvier 2006)

Niarf,  mon père attend toujours de récupérer la gratte que son frère lui a emprunté quand il avait 25 ans ( il en 54 maintenant ) :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je le prend sur le même ton de la plaisanterie !
> 
> 
> ça fout les jetons...


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fout les jetons...


re ? ... jetons ... tu vois ... enfin bon ... :rose:


si vous entendez qu'un massacre à eu lieu dans le 17è arrondissement de paris ...  

edit : ma vieille carne, tu ne sais pas quoter


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si vous entendez qu'un massacre à eu lieu dans le 17è arrondissement de paris ...


métro brochant. hier soir les inspecteurs sont arrivés sur les lieux du crime. avertis par les voisins, les policiers sont intervenus rapidement! le spectacle macabre se révèle alors... la famille entière git au sol, en maillot de bain. seul au milieu de la pièce, une jeune fille tiend à la main une souris apple, maculée de sang. les premiers éléments de l'enquète ne permettent pas de déterminer si le site sur lequel la jeune fille surfait au moment des faits à un lien avec ce terrible massacre...

une fois de plus informatique et violence se conjugue pour donner naissance à un nouveau drame


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> métro brochant. hier soir les inspecteurs sont arrivés sur les lieux du crime. avertis par les voisins, les policiers sont intervenus rapidement! le spectacle macabre se révèle alors... la famille entière git au sol, en maillot de bain. seul au milieu de la pièce, une jeune fille tiend à la main une souris apple, maculée de sang. les premiers éléments de l'enquète ne permettent pas de déterminer si le site sur lequel la jeune fille surfait au moment des faits à un lien avec ce terrible massacre...
> 
> une fois de plus informatique et violence se conjugue pour donner naissance à un nouveau drame


mdr, fais celui qui connait ma station de métro, qui est déjà venu et tout  

deux détails qui gache toute ton histoire : 
- ma souris à un fil ... ça fait pas sérieux comme arme du crime
- mes voisins, plutôt que d'appeller les flics, auraient pris part au massacre à mon avis  

pticon©


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ma souris à un fil ... ça fait pas sérieux comme arme du crime


et la strangulation, c'est pour les chiens


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Janvier 2006)

oui mais la strangulation, ca laisse pas des marques de sang sur l'arme...


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Je laisse ma voisine en vie....c'est mon petit bonheur... La tuer, lui rendrait service je crois....


----------



## Galatée (16 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour, j'ai réussi à faire un lien, et un autre dans ma signature, je suis fière de moi !

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Bravo! ton parrain va être fier de toi


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

le bonheur du jour s'st que ma maman n'est pas la donc j'ai pas eu le droit au réveil en fanfare .


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

Être allée faire les soldes (juste un p'tit peu), après 1h30 de séance de sport  
Après l'effort le réconfort...!


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2006)

le bonheur c'est que mon client m'a déja payé alors que je viens juste de commencer ses abattages


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Janvier 2006)

"Elle"dort enfin... :sleep:


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)

Enfin chez moi, le pied.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Rien...pas de soldes,ni de salaire...rien de matériel....juste la paix intérieure .... un peu de musique....
Une bonne bouteille de vin ( pas trop) la neige qui tombe....


Tranquille....


----------



## Freelancer (16 Janvier 2006)

Pas un petit bonheur, une énorme joie
J'ai eu un appel de ma soeur cet après-midi, je n'avais pas eu de ses nouvelles depuis près de 6 ans.
Je suis tonton :love: :love: :love: Elle a deux enfants (un gars une fille), ma deuxième soeur a également deux enfants (un gars une fille).
4 neveux et nièces d'un seul coup :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Et moi qui croyais que tu te prenais pour la réincarnation de Mitterrand avec tes "je suis tonton" statutaires ! :rateau: 

Félicitations sinon papylancer ou unclelancer je sais plus là !


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Rien...pas de soldes,ni de salaire...rien de matériel....juste la paix intérieure .... un peu de musique....
> Une bonne bouteille de vin ( pas trop) la neige qui tombe....
> 
> 
> Tranquille....


pareil pour moi ,souple,2 perniflards,une betterave de st emilion et dodo,ahhhh ******


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pas un petit bonheur, une énorme joie
> J'ai eu un appel de ma soeur cet après-midi, je n'avais pas eu de ses nouvelles depuis près de 6 ans.
> Je suis tonton :love: :love: :love: Elle a deux enfants (un gars une fille), ma deuxième soeur a également deux enfants (un gars une fille).
> 4 neveux et nièces d'un seul coup :rateau: :love: :love: :love:



Yes


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pas un petit bonheur, une énorme joie
> J'ai eu un appel de ma soeur cet après-midi, je n'avais pas eu de ses nouvelles depuis près de 6 ans.
> Je suis tonton :love: :love: :love: Elle a deux enfants (un gars une fille), ma deuxième soeur a également deux enfants (un gars une fille).
> 4 neveux et nièces d'un seul coup :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


ah d'un seul coup on se sent exister un peu plus bravo tonton


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)

Avoir changé d'avatar. :love:


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

il pleut,et quand il pleut je bosse pas,ça c'est du bonheur


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

Pas de bonheur aujourd'hui... ni grand, ni petit...


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bonheur aujourd'hui... ni grand, ni petit...


ça sera pour demain  

remarque moi non plus, pas vraiment ... enfin si, juste là à l'instant, une apparition


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfin si, juste là à l'instant, une apparition



Quel type d'apparition ?

PS : Merci c'est gentil


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur du soir 27  , tous dans un seul coups d'boule vert!!! 
Merci Global...


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

J'ai mon bonheur du jour... merci Maiwen...


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

Payé 75$US pour un mois de course en boîte climatisée... 

Le petit bonheur? J'aurais dû le faire bien avant!!!!


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mon bonheur du jour... merci Malwen...


s'en est un pour moi aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bonheur aujourd'hui... ni grand, ni petit...



Floodeur...! ....


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Floodeur...! ....



merci pour cet autre bonheur.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonheur du matin : 
se reveiller à coté de ma chérie :love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

C'était le moment de t'en rendre compte


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur du matin :
> se reveiller à coté de ma chérie :love::love:




Bonheur du matin:
Se réveiller sans personne...

Ah oui...mais je suis pas encore réveillé...:sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était le moment de t'en rendre compte


[Mode my life ON]
C'est que je ne la vois pas tout les jours 
[/Mode my life OFF]


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Mon bonheur du jour sera peut-être de recroiser un personne qui a été super gentille hier soir avec moi... Je pense qu'elle se reconnaîtra....


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

mon p'tit bonheur du jour, faire des trucs jolis avec photoshop


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour...que cette journée soit finie...


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

ça y est... je viens de la recroiser....:love:


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour...que cette journée soit finie...


pas l'air en forme ma bonne mouette


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pas l'air en forme ma bonne mouette




Si ça va...la connerie m'épuise...c'est tout  

Haut les coeurs...et ça repart


----------



## Grug2 (19 Janvier 2006)

partir en week end un jeudi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Janvier 2006)

Voir mon agenda qui se remplit de rendez vous d'affaires...j'suis Overbooké jusqu'au 4 février !!! :love: 



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> partir en week end un jeudi :love: :love: :love:


Bon WE


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon p'tit bonheur du jour, faire des trucs jolis avec photoshop


s'est quelle a du goût en plus !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon p'tit bonheur du jour, faire des trucs jolis avec photoshop




*Petite question du soir*
t'as acheté une licence ?






:hein:


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Petite question du soir*
> t'as acheté une licence ?
> 
> 
> ...


s'est quoi une licence?



petit bonheur du jour s'est mes petit babyrousa qui on bien avancé depuis leur dernier concert ou j'ai taffé avec eux.

s'est bien les gas continué comme ca.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2006)

Là, un excellent week-end en vue. Oh oui. :love: :love: :love: :rose: :love: :love: :rose:

Hum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Petite question du soir*
> t'as acheté une licence ?
> 
> 
> ...



Dis donc, toi, as-tu les autorisations du cochon, de son éleveur et de l'entreprise de salaison, pour afficher cette tranche de saucisson dans ta signature ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, un excellent week-end en vue. Oh oui. :love: :love: :love: :rose: :love: :love: :rose:
> 
> Hum.



Webo se serait-il trouvé une "Webotte" ?


----------



## Burzum (20 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit bonheur est de savoir qu'à 18 heures je suis couché...:sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Webo se serait-il trouvé une "Webotte" ?


une Web Hot ? :rateau: 
faut pas trainer sur ce genre de sites ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> une Web Hot ? :rateau:
> faut pas trainer sur ce genre de sites ! :rateau:



Nan, je pensais pas à ça, normalement, il est en âge de l'avoir trouvé depuis longtemps, ça !   

Hein ? Nan, pas une vraie botte non plus ! :rateau:


----------



## laurent_iMac (21 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit bonheur à moi enfin en photo .... 

Comme promis il y a un peu plus d'une semaine voilà ma pomme tatoué sur mon épaule gauche.
Et non, je vous montrerais pas pour vos beaux yeux ma nudité totale  
Mais simplement l'objet en question
Na ....:rateau: 






Pour le reste, regarder la petite photo à gauche


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2006)

Marché aux puces du dimanche matin sous le soleil. Les yeux émerveillés de mes enfants devant toutes ces cavernes d'Ali Baba. Un vieux flipper (un petit ) et quelques bouquins..
Les retrouvailles avec les habitués, devant un sandwich au magret de canard.

Vive le printemps en avance.
:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit bonheur de la journée ? Me dire que c&#8217;est bientôt demain et que la poste va m&#8217;apporter mes colis.


----------



## albane (22 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de trouver ce ptit forum qu'a l'air sympa...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur à moi enfin en photo ....
> 
> Comme promis il y a un peu plus d'une semaine voilà ma pomme tatoué sur mon épaule gauche.
> Et non, je vous montrerais pas pour vos beaux yeux ma nudité totale
> ...



:affraid::affraid:
Déconne pas  !!

Tu t'es quand même pas fait un tatouage permanent de logo de multinationale comme un vendu !


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid:
> Déconne pas  !!
> 
> Tu t'es quand même pas fait un tatouage permanent de logo de multinationale comme un vendu !



Ben si ....
pourquoi ?
quand on aime, on ne compte pas :rateau: 
n'est ce pas ?
et puis ce n'est pas a 70 ans que je me ferais une "petite folie" de ce genre  
j'en ai que 50, alors je commence a en profiter de manière différente :rose:


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur de la journée ? Me dire que c?est bientôt demain et que la poste va m?apporter mes colis.



Et qu'é qui y a dans les colis ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai que 50, alors je commence a en profiter de manière différente :rose:




Félicitations, t'as bien fait si tu en avais envie


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

une belle journée ou tout s'est passé comme prévus et sans surprise (enfin presque )


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

:love: Avoir eut des nouvelles de mon Chéri!!! :love: 

On a pu dialoguer 4min...c'est pas énorme mais pour nous c'est beaucoup!! :love: 

Ho il est trop mignon, il a réussi à remuer ciel et terre pour arriver à me contacter...

Quel ange...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Avoir eut des nouvelles de mon Chéri!!! :love:
> 
> On a pu dialoguer 4min...c'est pas énorme mais pour nous c'est beaucoup!! :love:
> 
> ...



Voilà de bonnes nouvelles..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Quel ange...:love: :love: :love:



bien que la confusion soit possible, l'honnêteté m'oblige à dire qu'il ne s'agit pas de moi...


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bien que la confusion soit possible, l'honnêteté m'oblige à dire qu'il ne s'agit pas de moi...



Heuuum nan désolée en effet  :rose: , je parle de mon ange...mon p'tit Chéri :love: mon Homme quoi :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Avoir eut des nouvelles de mon Chéri!!! :love:
> 
> On a pu dialoguer 4min...c'est pas énorme mais pour nous c'est beaucoup!! :love:
> 
> ...




 Il est cosmonaute sur la station spatiale ?


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il est cosmonaute sur la station spatiale ?


non sa fait trois jours qu'il est constipé et s'est super dure de parlé en poussant.








non ! sa passe pas ! hors charte ! pas temps que sa!

la porte; au fond; a gauche; merci je connais déjà.


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il est cosmonaute sur la station spatiale ?



Ouaip ça doit être qq chose dans ce genre là ....


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ça doit être qq chose dans ce genre là ....



Je t'envie ...

me souviens de ce sentiment :love: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Et vous les collectionneurs de happy meals de Mc Do...  :mouais: ..---->



> non sa fait trois jours qu'il est constipé et s'est super dure de parlé en poussant





> Il est cosmonaute sur la station spatiale ?



Naméo:mouais: 

--->


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je t'envie ...
> 
> me souviens de ce sentiment :love:



C'est à dire?


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire?



Ce qui parait petit et insignifiant pour certain, est énorme et merveilleux,lorsque cela vient de l'être à qui tu as donné ton coeur...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui parait petit et insignifiant pour certain, est énorme et merveilleux,lorsque cela vient de l'être à qui tu as donné ton coeur...




Oui! Très bien dit! 
C'est tout à fait ça! :rose: :love: 

 

Ce soir, je serais chez Finn et Prerima, ou au resto avec tous les MacGéen et MacGéenne   ce qui est super...
Mais du coups j'suis un peu dégoûtée je ne vais pas pouvoir dialoguer avec lui à 20h ...

Je suis tiraillée là...:rose:


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

C'est compréhensible... 

Mais, aussi fort soit les sentiments il ne faut pas que ceux-ci t'enferme dans une bulle.

Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui parait petit et insignifiant pour certain, est énorme et merveilleux,lorsque cela vient de l'être à qui tu as donné ton coeur...




*Attendez une minute*
La mouette et Joel18cher ont fusionné ou quoi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je serais chez Finn et Prerima, ou au resto avec tous les MacGéen et MacGéenne   ce qui est super...
> Mais du coups j'suis un peu dégoûtée je ne vais pas pouvoir dialoguer avec lui à 20h ...
> 
> Je suis tiraillée là...:rose:




*Si tu as à faire à des couche-tôt*
tu rentres à 20 H 00.
Si c'est l'inverse, tu sors après 20 H 00.


C'est pas compliqué pourtant.


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est compréhensible...
> 
> Mais, aussi fort soit les sentiments il ne faut pas que ceux-ci t'enferme dans une bulle.
> 
> Ce n'est que mon avis



En effet oui, c'est pour ça que je viens de lui envoyer un mail pour lui expliquer tout ça...
Je lui raconterai ma soirée demain par mail!  
Le pauvre, il va être déçus...car le mail il ne va le lire qu?à 20h... 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu as à faire à des couche-tôt*
> tu rentres à 20 H 00.



ça m'étonnerais    et c'est tant mieux remarque  :love:


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2006)

Hasard total, je lis hier que _DJ Pierre_ passe au _Rex Club_, gratos en plus, jeudi soir, soirée Back2Acid j'en parle à F. et il est super partant. On y va donc.
Première fois dans ce lieu incroyable, et quand on entre, pile poil pour nous s'enchainent parfaitement *Yazz* et *S-Xpress* :love: :love:
Moment d'euphorie incroyable, comme une boucle sur quasi 20 ans

La nuit ne pouvait que bien se passer  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Janvier 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour ? Me battre avec ce p%$&#164;#& d&#8217;MSN qui depuis deux jours refuse de fonctionner.


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

une sympathique soirée :love:


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

une belle journée de travail avec une soiré entre potes pour commencé et avec des petits d'jeun's pour finir ha non pour finir il me reste encore quelle que pages du site des furious a faire.


----------



## Galatée (28 Janvier 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : se réveiller et voir la neige tomber...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joubichou (28 Janvier 2006)

Déjeuner avec mes 2 meilleurs potes,ça va être grave de chez grave


----------



## bens (28 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour : se réveiller et voir la neige tomber...
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



tout pareil !!! 

   :love:     :love:


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2006)

samedi ,10 heures 55,le temps est maussade,comme un mois de janvier,un fin de mois devrais je dire,comme coluche des fins de mois qui sont trés dures,j'ai encore du faire un credit pour une chose  imprévu,de plus ma bagnole commence a jouer au con,j'ai un poumon qui deconne,et j'ai chopé un rhume,vous me direz"ça n'a rien a faire dans les petits bonheurs"
a que si vous retorqueraije,(je retorque souvent)
c'est quand meme un petit bonheur !
*"car je suis vivant" !*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *"car je suis vivant" !*



 tous aux abris ​


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin, cours de français soporifique...
Soudain, un regard par la fenêtre... Une pluie d'étoiles d'argent..
*De la neige !!*  :love:

À la pause, bataille de boules de neige dans l'hilarité générale...  

Oui on est en prépa, oui quoi ?


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

réunions cette aprem pour savoir si je peut enfin finir le site des potzo et si je peut avoir mon budget pour le .mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, cours de français soporifique...
> Soudain, un regard par la fenêtre... Une pluie d'étoiles d'argent..
> *De la neige !!*  :love:
> 
> ...



DE NOTRE ENVOYÉ SPÉCIAL A ANGERS : Guerre des gangs de la drogue, les dealers se battaient en s'envoyant des boules de leur marchandise à la tête.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

Fais gaffe avec ta moto... 'pourrait t'arriver des bricoles..:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (29 Janvier 2006)

une agréable soirée 

un poil meilleur que celle d'hier :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> un poil meilleur que celle d'hier :love:



il t'était resté collé aux dents ? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (29 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il t'était resté collé aux dents? :rateau:


vas voir là-bas, toi


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2006)

ho oui j'ai mon budget bientôt le site officielle des furious avengerse seras dispo (un peut de taf quand même là!)

je m'y met de suite !!


----------



## Grug2 (31 Janvier 2006)

bêtement, recu le 31 janvier (date limite  )la carte de v½ux d'une entreprise avec laquelle j'ai travaillé, où tous les responsables avec lesquels j'ai été en contact se sont fendu d'un petit mot manuscrit.


----------



## CarodeDakar (31 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> bêtement, recu le 31 janvier (date limite  )la carte de v½ux d'une entreprise avec laquelle j'ai travaillé, où tous les responsables avec lesquels j'ai été en contact se sont fendu d'un petit mot manuscrit.



... ce qui est très rare. Ça arrive quand on part, mais presque jamais après.

Ce sont de jolies preuves d'amitiés... sinon professionnelles


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2006)

ça ne se raconte pas...   ça se vit...  pour les tapas de ce soir....


----------



## Grug2 (12 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça ne se raconte pas...   ça se vit...  pour les tapas de ce soir....


oh, des anchois :love:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça ne se raconte pas...   ça se vit...  pour les tapas de ce soir....



Hummmm...il en reste pas un petit? Juste pour gouter :love:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

gueule de bois, pour la combattre, un bon bain avec de la musique tranquille, genre du Jack Johnson  et un bon livre


----------



## mado (12 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça ne se raconte pas...   ça se vit...  pour les tapas de ce soir....




A la menthe ? :love:


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> oh, des anchois :love:


Un collégue à toi?


----------



## Grug2 (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Un collégue à toi?


nan, nan , de la nourritue


----------



## Malow (12 Février 2006)

Enfin du boulo.....!!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Enfin du boulo.....!!!!!



Félicitations.


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Enfin du boulo.....!!!!!



Well done....   :love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Février 2006)

mon petit bonheur du week-end: *la France qui gagne!* 

tennis: victoire de la France sur l'Allemagne en coupe davis! on est en quart de finale contre la Russie.

rugby: victoire de la France sur l'Irlande 43-31 dans le tournoi des 6 nations.

jeux olympiques: médaille d'or d'Antoine Deneriaz en descente et de bronze pour Sandre Laoura en bosses.


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2006)

Quelques jours en Lozère : la neige sur l'Aubrac jeudi, la neige sur la Margeride vendredi, le paysage à 360° du haut du roc de Peyre samedi (la longue échine de la Margeride, le Mont Lozère tel un ours blanc, l'Aigoual, les Causses, le Lévezou, l'Aubrac, le Plomb du Cantal, tout ça juste pour pas un rond et juste en tournant la tête ) et ce matin le givre sur les bouleaux, les hêtres, les pins le long de la Malagazagne.

De retour dans le sud aujourd'hui, et plein d'images dans la tête, comme d'habitude.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

Jamais aussi bien mangé que dans les Causses, à Fondamente. Bon j'ai pris 2 kg en 10 jours


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quelques jours en Lozère : la neige sur l'Aubrac jeudi, la neige sur la Margeride vendredi, le paysage à 360° du haut du roc de Peyre samedi (la longue échine de la Margeride, le Mont Lozère tel un ours blanc, l'Aigoual, les Causses, le Lévezou, l'Aubrac, le Plomb du Cantal, tout ça juste pour pas un rond et juste en tournant la tête ) et ce matin le givre sur les bouleaux, les hêtres, les pins le long de la Malagazagne.
> 
> De retour dans le sud aujourd'hui, et plein d'images dans la tête, comme d'habitude.



Tu as pris des photos pour nous faire partager ces payasages? :love:


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

Je donne 10 ans de ma vie contre un petit bonheur...


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pris des photos pour nous faire partager ces payasages? :love:



Oui, mais comme je suis encore en argentique, il faut attendre que les pellicules soient développées, puis que je les mette sur internet. 

PS. Et en plus faudrait qu'elles ne soient pas trop tartes


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais comme je suis encore en argentique, il faut attendre que les pellicules soient développées, puis que je les mette sur internet.
> 
> PS. Et en plus faudrait qu'elles ne soient pas trop tartes



Vivement que tu puisses les poster ici


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jamais aussi bien mangé que dans les Causses, à Fondamente. Bon j'ai pris 2 kg en 10 jours



Un suisse perdu à Fondamente, j'y crois pas !  C'est un joli coin bien perdu dans son genre, encore qu'il y ait le train. 

Sinon, de vers chez moi, on voit mieux le Méjean et le Sauveterre que le Larzac, et le Méjean, y a pas plus causse


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je donne 10 ans de ma vie contre un petit bonheur...



ha..tant que ça!  


_"Le bonheur consiste plus dans une disposition générale de l'esprit et du c&#339;ur, qui s'ouvre au bonheur que la nature de l'Homme peut prêter, que dans la multiplicité de certains moments heureux dans la vie. Il consiste plus dans une certaine capacité de recevoir ces moments heureux.

MONTESQUIEU"_ => http://www.tabledesanges.com/Pages/PetitsBonheurs.php


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement que tu puisses les poster ici



Peut-être certaines. Ceci dit, il y a des paysages qui ne valent qu'en vrai, que les photos ne peuvent pas rendre (pas les miennes en tous cas, je ne suis pas assez doué pour ça) surtout quand ce qui donne du goût au paysage, c'est cette impression d'être au centre, pas même au-dessus comme c'est le cas dans les "vraies" montagnes, non, dedans, mais juste au centre. Ou bien juste au balcon quand la vue ne porte que sur 180°, mais toujours dedans.


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Février 2006)

Petit bonheur. Bonheur unique.

Etre ensemble.


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

retourner sur le site de ashesandsnow.org  Il vient changer... rien que du BOnheur...


----------



## ange_63 (13 Février 2006)

Haaaaa... un coups de fil et tout va beaucoup mieux! :love: Le moral est revenu!  

Qu'est ce que ça fait du bien de pouvoir se parler un peu, même quelques minutes :love: 

Le pouvoir des mots... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un suisse perdu à Fondamente, j'y crois pas !  C'est un joli coin bien perdu dans son genre, encore qu'il y ait le train.


Le truc c'est qu'j'dormais au Clapier, alors Chez Baldi ça réchauffait l'coeur :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est qu'j'dormais au Clapier



On va l'savoir ... Que t'es un chaud lapin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> retourner sur le site de ashesandsnow.org  Il vient changer... rien que du BOnheur...




J'adore.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

Hier mon Chéri m'a demandé si j'avais des RDV d'affaires ou si je restais bien chez moi toute la journée...:mouais:  
Maintenant je sais pourquoi! :love: 
C'est un AMOUR!! 
:love:








:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Février 2006)

Mon bonheur de jour Shadow & the Colossus:love:


----------



## elKBron (14 Février 2006)

aaaah, un client est passé voir mon boss ce matin pour lui faire part de sa satisfaction de mes services :love::love::love:
Un collègue m'a remercié pour lui avoir enlevé une épine du pied rapport  à un autre client 


Mais j'ai toujours envie de me barrer de cette scrogneugneu de boite


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur de jour Shadow & the Colossus:love:



Ouaip ca a l'air vraiment dement ce jeu...
Dommage que je n'ai pas de PS....


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

le bonheur de la semaine mixé un live de orange blossom pour un dvd.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2006)

Mon bonheur ? avoir invité 4 potes en oubliant que j'étais invité chez deux filles


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur ? avoir invité 4 potes en oubliant que j'étais invité chez deux filles


ca s'a peut s'arranger passe moi le numéros des copinnes !:rateau: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2006)

Tu rêves j'ai annulé mes potes ouais


----------



## dool (14 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves j'ai annulé mes potes ouais



Et t'as tenu ta rousse au jus ??  


Mon bonheur....il est assez évident depuis quelques temps...et je vous emm.....


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves j'ai annulé mes potes ouais


j'aurais essayer au moins!!


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip ca a l'air vraiment dement ce jeu...
> Dommage que je n'ai pas de PS....


 C'est magique. Tellement de grâce et de poésie dans uns seul jeu c&#8217;est fou !:love:

Le site euro est vraiment pas mal même si il n'y a pas grand chose


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est magique. Tellement de grâce et de poésie dans uns seul jeu cest fou !:love:
> 
> Le site euro est vraiment pas mal même si il n'y a pas grand chose


Arf peut-être gagnerais-je la PS designée....héhé !


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Février 2006)

Je nétais pas vraiment fan des chevaux, mais là Agro est tellement "vivant", raaahh cest tellement bien fait!:love:


----------



## NED (16 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur....il est assez évident depuis quelques temps...et je vous emm.....



Tiens Bonjour !
Le voilà mon petit bonheur......héhé....
:love:


----------



## dool (16 Février 2006)

:rose:   



 (spéciale dédicace à Chaton en passant )


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur....il est assez évident depuis quelques temps...


Surtout de profil ?


----------



## dool (16 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Surtout de profil ?



J'ai arrêté mon régime Vezoulien d'abord !   Ramasse tes bouts de peau qui pendent à terre toi !   :love: (ça sera mon bonheur de te voir te baisser d'ailleurs )


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2006)

Je ne suis pas lépreux d'abord naméo  

Et je me baisse si je veux


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

bon aller un 2000 ans d'histoire sur les empreurs de rome

sa reposse les oreilles


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Je viens de savoir que mon frère a eu une petite fille voilà 2 mois, le jour de mon anniversaire.

Malgré ma famille de débiles, je suis émue


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Février 2006)

Je viens de me souvenir que nous étions jeudi et que dans deux jours c'est dimanche ( pas con le mec ) et donc il ne me reste que deux jours de travail pour arriver à mon jour de repos (bien mérité)  

Et puis surtout ma fille est de retour chez moi lundi matin et ceci après une semaine d'absence :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

J'ai bientot fini d'encoder ma discotheque... rien que d y penser, je suis content


----------



## bens (17 Février 2006)

mon petit bonheur du jour ???
je viens d'avoir ma super copine A. sur le chat... :love:    :love:   
elle est partie à La Réunion, y'a quelque temps...
_(et pour info, il pleut aussi là-bas...)_


----------



## ange_63 (17 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> mon petit bonheur du jour ???
> je viens d'avoir ma super copine A. sur le chat... :love:    :love:
> elle est partie à La Réunion, y'a quelque temps...
> _(et pour info, il pleut aussi là-bas...)_



Elle a pas eu de problème avec cette épidémie de chikungunya là bas?! :mouais:


----------



## bens (17 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas eu de problème avec cette épidémie de chikungunya là bas?! :mouais:



pas encore, pas encore...

mais elle est un peu fataliste et elle attend de l'avoir...

enfin, ce n'est qu'une grippe( façon de parler), hein ! elle aurait pu en avoir une en métropole !
_... mais une autre copine l'a eu, et elle s'en est remise..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas eu de problème avec cette épidémie de chikungunya là bas?! :mouais:



C'est pas obligatoire, regarde dans les tours de bureaux à la défense, il y en à plein, qui partent en réunion, ils ne se chopent pas ça pour autant ! :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas obligatoire, regarde dans les tours de bureaux à la défense, il y en à plein, qui partent en réunion, ils ne se chopent pas ça pour autant ! :rateau:



Heureusement c'est pas l'même type de Réunion   et Heureusement qu'ils ne chopent pas ça à chaque fois  qu'ils y vont!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Février 2006)

Mon grand bonheur de jour ? La magnifique séquence qui clôt le splendide Shadow of the Colossus. Tellement de poésie et de grâce dans une simple galette de polycarbonate  c&#8217;est incroyable. Dire que comme tous le monde je m&#8217;étais marré en 99 quand Sony présentait son CPU baptisé pompeusement  Emotion Engine &#8230;Je devrais m&#8217;autobotter le cul !  





 J'adore ce jeu!:love:


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

LE bonheur du soir : je vais aller chercher mes billets de train pour un entretien d'embauche lundi pm sur Paname...

YESYESYES !!! Pourvu que ca marche !!


----------



## Burzum (17 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> LE bonheur du soir : je vais aller chercher mes billets de train pour un entretien d'embauche lundi pm sur Paname...
> 
> YESYESYES !!! Pourvu que ca marche !!



Bonne chance !


----------



## Malow (18 Février 2006)

en week-end.....et direction la bourgogne.....Beaune !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> en week-end.....et direction la bourgogne.....Beaune !!!



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: J'te pensais plus jeune ! tu rentres déjà à l'hospice ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Février 2006)

Petit bonheur qui va m'aider énormément: ma "mom" m'a acheté, à Montréal, un clavier et une souris Mac, vu que ce mosus d'iBok G4 chauffe comme le diable. 

Une Québécoise qui sera de passage la semaine prochaine me l'apportera


----------



## Galatée (18 Février 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jouur, c'est d'être en vacances... Ce qui signifie pour moi que demain à 12h45 je m'envole pour le Maroc !!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2006)

Moi c'était un petit live de digitaline hier soir


----------



## macelene (18 Février 2006)

Cette SOirée...  et  de les savoir tous rentrés à bon pOrt...  :love:


----------



## sofiping (18 Février 2006)

Le mien .... d'être rentrée à bon port .... avec un trés léger mal aux cheuveux d'avoir passé une bonne soirée ....... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

*Avoir rencontré*
la cousine d'Hélène !




:love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2006)

Corine peut confirmer ?


----------



## sofiping (18 Février 2006)

Eeeeeeet une tranche de saucisson .... uuuune  

Ps : j'en reprendrais bien un p'tit peu ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le mien .... d'être rentrée à bon port .... avec un trés léger mal aux cheuveux d'avoir passé une bonne soirée ....... :love:



La prune m'a tuer............................. :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (18 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La prune m'a tuer............................. :rateau:



Celle là même !!!


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour :

Une soirée en célibataire avec un bac de glace pistache et un autre caramelita du Mövenpick, avec un bon DVD... 

Ca... C'est le top


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour :
> 
> Une soirée en célibataire avec un bac de glace pistache et un autre caramelita du Mövenpick, avec un bon DVD...
> 
> Ca... C'est le top


C'est *scream* le film? I*ce cream*

OK, je sors:rose:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est *scream* le film? I*ce cream*
> 
> OK, je sors:rose:



Joli   

Non c'est "L'interprète" avec Sean Penn et Mme Kidmann... Quelqu'un l'a vu ?


----------



## joubichou (18 Février 2006)

Là je suis content de vous retrouver après une semaine au ski sans télé ni ordi.Une super semaine avec plein de neige,skier manger dormir,skier manger dormir,j'ai la forme atomique pour reprendre le boulot lundi


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Joli
> 
> Non c'est "L'interprète" avec Sean Penn et Mme Kidmann... Quelqu'un l'a vu ?



Pas encore vu pour ma part.


----------



## joubichou (18 Février 2006)

Ah oui j'oubliais j'ai retrouvé KIKI qu'on avait mis en pension pour les vacances,je pensais qu'il n'était que con,et bien la dame qui l'a gardé m'a dit qu'en fait il était taré,mais qu'elle s'est bien marrée pendant 8 jours


----------



## Warflo (18 Février 2006)

Il a pas essayé de lui lécher les pieds ?


----------



## joubichou (18 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas essayé de lui lécher les pieds ?


Ah ben je vais lui demander demain si KIKI lui a fait des guili aux pieds


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2006)

Demande directement à Kiki, comme il est con il va répondre.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

*Kiki*
a un con ?



 
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

kiki est un escargot, il est donc hermaphrodite. C'est évident ma sagesse. Enfin


----------



## sofiping (20 Février 2006)

Je relis un courrier vieux de 3 jours ... lu à la va vite entre deux évènements ..... et que lis- je , que découvre-je ... les studios Folimages de Valence me propose un atelier ANIMATIC sur 2 week end ..... je suis exxxxxtrèmement joisse , je l'attendais depuis longtemps ... encore un petit pas vers mon idéal ... yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees !!!:love:  

Animatique (tic) : Une animatique est un film dont les images sont fixes (images du story board).
Elle permet d'appréhender la dynamique, le rythme du film avant de se lancer dans la création des scènes animées.


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour :
Un bon sandwich jambon -camembert puis ensuite un mille-feuille avec le café !
le top quoi !


----------



## teo (20 Février 2006)

J'ai commandé un Mini 1.42/1Go/100 Go

Ma première fois sur l'AppleStore 

Je me réjouis que ça arrive 

Maintenant passons chez macway pour le Mini Partner :love:


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

on a bien mangé et bien bu et on s'est bien amusée mais bon la faut travaillé.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour une aprèm ciné et après le film, un café + une petite patisserie ...:love:


----------



## Dory (20 Février 2006)

Celui qui est à venir..


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Février 2006)

Apprécier que sur un forum de gars, ça dégénère pas autant question sensibilités, que sur un forum de filles...


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Apprécier que sur un forum de gars, ça dégénère pas autant question sensibilités, que sur un forum de filles...




Donne un lien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

Là, je viens voir que ZeBig is back.

Et bien, c'est un petit bonheur. :love:


----------



## deadlocker (21 Février 2006)

Petits bonheur successif qui m'ont réconcilié avec la vie un jour :à)

Acheter du pain, du jambon, des pommes, et deux bouteilles de jus de fruit et le donner à un couple de jeunes SDF à l'entrée du supermarché. Voir la fille qui était super contente, ça fait chaud au coeur 

S'arrêter à un passage piéton pour laisser la voiture passer alors qu'elle avait freiné et s'inclinant en faisant le geste d'ouvrir le passage. En rire en même temps avec le jolie conductrice :à)


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance !


merci pour le soutien !!! (et spéciale dédicace à Malow )
Résultat des courses :
c'est dans la poche !!! dans quelques mois je change de société 
entretiens super bien passés, bien accroché avec le boss, des conditions de travail exceptionnelles, bref, que du bonheur :love::love::love:

bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le soutien !!! (et spéciale dédicace à Malow )
> Résultat des courses :
> c'est dans la poche !!! dans quelques mois je change de société
> entretiens super bien passés, bien accroché avec le boss, des conditions de travail exceptionnelles, bref, que du bonheur :love::love::love:
> ...



Hum ! une SSII dont le boss est à Paris, et est vachement sympa, et où tu bosses à Lyon ... J'aime pas pourrir l'ambiance, mais j'espère pour toi que c'est pas celle à laquelle je pense ... ou alors que les conditions de travail ont changées depuis que je l'ai quittée :mouais: 

Tu serais pas "développeur Omnis" des fois ?


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum ! une SSII dont le boss est à Paris, et est vachement sympa, et où tu bosses à Lyon ... J'aime pas pourrir l'ambiance, mais j'espère pour toi que c'est pas celle à laquelle je pense ... ou alors que les conditions de travail ont changées depuis que je l'ai quittée :mouais:
> 
> Tu serais pas "développeur Omnis" des fois ?


looool !! nonon, rien a voir... en effet, zeBigBoss est à Paris, mais la société à laquelle je vais appartenir est à Niort, et oui, j'habite à Lyon... et je vais travailler sur Europe (commence par France, puisque le but de ce job est d'abord de faire monter en puissance ladite société, puis vagabondages sur belgique, Suisse, Allemagne, si on gagne ce challenge).
Donc ce n'est pas la peine de t'inquiéter 
J'ai vraiment grande hâte de poser ma démission... :style: d'ici là encore pas mal de taf, et de patience à avoir :mouais:

et vraiment, si il yen a que ca interesse, mon poste sera à pourvoir au maximum disons dans 4-5 mois => mp


----------



## Burzum (22 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans la poche !!! dans quelques mois je change de société



Cool, félicitations.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Février 2006)

dans un autre registre : 
Petit bonheur du soir : 
lire tranquillement www.bashfr.org dans le canap'


----------



## teo (23 Février 2006)

petit bonheur - suite (mais toujours le même)

Mon Mini qui devait être envoyé le 27 février a un peu d'avance 

_Arrive Terminal / PRAGUE, PR, CZ / 22 Feb 2006 22:57_

Je vais aller lire le fil sur TNT, pour être sûr de bien tout faire comme il faut...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2006)

Petit bonheur mesquin et voyeur : 

Regarder les premières émissions de M6 sur la nouvelle star : un concentré de ce qui ce fait de mieux chez les cagoles et cagolettes.


----------



## elKBron (23 Février 2006)

il neige là ou je suis (à côté de Lens)... J'aime la neige... :love::love::love:


----------



## NED (23 Février 2006)

Café et Florentin,
le chtit bonheur du matin....


----------



## Grug2 (23 Février 2006)

je viens de finir ma page de BD :sleep: et je vais enfin pouvoir me consacrer à une activité recréative et instructive : le DVD de Bob l'eponge, depuis le temps que j'en entends parler.


----------



## NED (24 Février 2006)

Mes cousin vennus de Quimper m'on ramené des crèpes au froment Le deuff de Rozporden.
Le matin avec du Nuttela...hum quel bonheur !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2006)

GHHHIIIII !!!! Ah Ned, Tais toi ! tu me donnes une de ces dalles là ! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2006)

Bientôt le petit bonheur du vendredi : le week-end :love:



---
Qui a dit : "Le trooper n'est pas motivé par son boulot" ?  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

Quand je suis (encore) en vacances, je sais qu'on est vendredi et que c'est le week end parce que je trouve le journal d'annonces local dans ma boite aux lettres... ... Alors je me dis "Tiens, mon bon Patoch' ; c'est le week end. Chouette!" :love:


----------



## Dory (24 Février 2006)

Profites en ....c'est dur de reprendre


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2006)

C'est pour çà que je ne prends presque aps de vacances : trop dur de reprendre... :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit : "Le trooper n'est pas motivé par son boulot" ?  :rateau:


Remarque, l'odeur du Jawa grillé au blaster, ça monte vite à la tête... :rateau:


----------



## teo (24 Février 2006)

vous y croyez vous ?
Le livreur est passé y'a pas 20mn et me voilà sur mon tout piti Mini à écrire que je vis un petit bonheur simple, bien avant le 2 mars, date prévue de livraison  :love:

Trop classe Apple et son piti paquet qui va bien :love:

Et j'ai un 1,5 Ghz au lieu d'un 1,42 


Au boulot !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, l'odeur du Jawa grillé au blaster, ça monte vite à la tête... :rateau:



Ah j'aime l'odeur du jawa grillé au petit matin


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vous y croyez vous ?
> Le livreur est passé y'a pas 20mn et me voilà sur mon tout piti Mini à écrire que je vis un petit bonheur simple, bien avant le 2 mars, date prévue de livraison  :love:
> 
> Trop classe Apple et son piti paquet qui va bien :love:
> ...



Félicitations pour ton nouveau jouet 
Et le minipartner, il est pour quand? 


Vite, montres nous les photos


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2006)

Content pour toi Teo


----------



## toys (24 Février 2006)

le petit bonheur du jour un concert avec les potes et sa vas mal finir a mon avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le petit bonheur du jour un concert avec les potes et sa vas mal finir a mon avis.



Quel optimisme rafraîchissant !


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Février 2006)

un petit bonheur...:love:

remonter sur des skis avec des potes sous un grand soleil, et de la super bonne neige...
rentrer dans un chalet au chaud, et se faire servir une truffade énorme...
puis prendre un bon bain chaud dans un cadre superbe...


:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Si, comme je le subodore, "mal finir" signifie en l'occurrence "se prendre une vieille mitasse derrière les étiquettes", il s'agit en effet d'optimisme, mon P'tit Pascal. 

...

Apprends à causer djeun's merde!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si, comme je le subodore, "mal finir" signifie en l'occurrence "se prendre une vieille mitasse derrière les étiquettes", il s'agit en effet d'optimisme, mon P'tit Pascal.
> 
> ...
> 
> Apprends à causer djeun's merde!



Promis, dès lundi, j'minscris chez Pigier !


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> "se prendre une vieille mitasse derrière les étiquettes"




Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, mais elle est bien explicite :

PS : 


> Vous devriez donner.. gna gna gna


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Promis, dès lundi, j'minscris chez Pigier !


Ah merde...
J'ai mal lu j'ai cru que tu voulais "t'acheter une Ligier"!

J'ai espéré l'espace d'un quart de seconde que tu étais enfin revenu à la raison, que tu avais enfin compris qu'avec l'âge, la prudence s'impose, etc...

Je suis déçu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde...
> J'ai mal lu j'ai cru que tu voulais "t'acheter une Ligier"!
> 
> J'ai espéré l'espace d'un quart de seconde que tu étais enfin revenu à la raison, que tu avais enfin compris qu'avec l'âge, la prudence s'impose, etc...
> ...



Mais, *j'ai* une Ligier ... Tiens, la v'la avec moi dedans !


----------



## toys (25 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde...
> J'ai mal lu j'ai cru que tu voulais "t'acheter une Ligier"!
> 
> J'ai espéré l'espace d'un quart de seconde que tu étais enfin revenu à la raison, que tu avais enfin compris qu'avec l'âge, la prudence s'impose, etc...
> ...


si tu voie la voiture de mon petit frère il n'a pas de permit pour mais elle a tout d'une grande s'est une mini camionnette je vais essayer de trouvé une adresse de constructeur.

je lui refait le coffre en ce moment et je te jure que s'est du bonheur.

s'est ici


----------



## teo (25 Février 2006)

Un gros bonheur; pas réveillé

Lancement d'Illustrator CS sur le Mini 1,5/1go: à peine 25 sec'.
195 sec' avec mon Titanium 5 ans d'âge (ni _obsolète_ en Europe ni _vintage_ (aux Etats-Unis, hein  )  )

_Un nouveau mac c'est pas tout à fait comme un nouveau mec, mais certains jours, les plaisirs se doivent d'être simples et efficaces._


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2006)

Je ne vois pas en quoi un nouveau mec se devrait d'être compliqué et maladroit qui plus est...
(je te sais homme de goût ).


----------



## Freelancer (25 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un gros bonheur; pas réveillé
> 
> Lancement d'Illustrator CS sur le Mini 1,5/1go: à peine 25 sec'.
> 195 sec' avec mon Titanium 5 ans d'âge (ni _obsolète_ en Europe ni _vintage_ (aux Etats-Unis, hein  )  )
> ...



Félicitations pour le mac :love:  
Et pour le mec, heu ben


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> GHHHIIIII !!!! Ah Ned, Tais toi ! tu me donnes une de ces dalles là ! :rateau:



Un petit ROUDOR ???
Rhaa il en reste plus que 2 dans la boite, le week-end leur a été fatal...

Il m'ont ramené aussi un kwin aman de Locronan.
Il m'en reste un quart ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2006)

Tiens, suite à la lecture du fil des "pertes", j'ai le goût de voir la vie en rose, malgré tout :love: 

Là, aimer mon temps présent. C'est pas ça, un "p'tit bonheur"?



> Il me restait l'oubli, il me restait le mépris
> Enfin que je me suis dit, il me reste la vie



---

Félix Leclerc
LE PETIT BONHEUR


C'est un petit bonheur que j'avais ramassé
Il était tout en pleurs sur le bord d'un fossé
Quand il m'a vu passer il s'est mis à crier
"Monsieur, ramassez-moi, chez vous emmenez-moi
Mes frères m'ont oublié, je suis tombé, je suis malade
Si vous ne me cueillez point, je vais mourir, quelle ballade
Je me ferai petit, tendre et soumis, je vous le jure
Monsieur, je vous en prie, délivrez-moi de ma torture"

J'ai pris le petit bonheur, l'ai mis sous mes haillons
J'ai dit: "Faut pas qu'il meurt, viens-t'en dans ma maison"
Alors le petit bonheur a fait sa guérison
Sur le bord de mon coeur, y'avait une chanson
Mes jours, mes nuits, mes peines, mes deuils, mon mal, tout fut oublié
Ma vie de désoeuvré, j'avais le dégoût de la recommencer
Quand il pleuvait dehors ou que mes amis me faisaient des peines
Je prenais mon petit bonheur et je lui disais: "C'est toi ma reine"

Mon bonheur a fleuri, il a fait des bourgeons
C'était le paradis, ça se voyait sur mon front
Or un matin joli que je sifflais ce refrain
Mon bonheur est parti sans me donner la main
J'eus beau le supplier, le cajoler, lui faire des scènes
Lui montrer le grand trou qu'il me faisait au fond du coeur
Il s'en allait toujours la tête haute, sans joie, sans haine
Comme s'il ne pouvait plus voir le soleil dans ma demeure

J'ai bien penser de mourir de chagrin et d'ennui
J'avais cessé de rire, c'était toujours la nuit
Il me restait l'oubli, il me restait le mépris
Enfin que je me suis dit, il me reste la vie
J'ai repris mon bâton, mes deuils, mes peines et mes guenilles
Et je bats la semelle dans des pays de malheureux
Aujourd'hui quand je vois une fontaine ou une fille
Je fais un grand détour ou bien je me ferme les yeux
Je fais un grand détour ou bien je me ferme les yeux


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/newsdesk/archive/releases/2006/10/

la photo de galaxie (Messier 101) la plus grande jamais faite par Hubble, jusqu'à 15'000*12'000 pixel en tiff


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Put1, çà va déformer mon Tdb çà


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2006)

En direct de Tradicette... 8 Kgs de Citrons du fond du jardin de Mamina... :love: et des tas de *pots* de confiture... 

C'est long à faire mais c'est bon


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En direct de Tradicette... 8 Kgs de Citrons du fond du jardin de Mamina... :love: et des tas de *post* de confiture...
> 
> C'est long à faire mais c'est bon



En pièces jointes ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Certains trouvant que ce forum est nostalgique, je propose que nous échangions sur ce que nous aimerions ou ce qui va nous arriver de sympa.

Perso, j'ai 2 choses.

La première, que certaines boites ne profitent pas de certains status et du fait de ne pas être dans le même pays pour arnaquer les gens qui bossent depuis 3 ans et qui une fois Le contrat signé avec un gros (très gros) disent merci et au revoir. Bref, être entre gens honnètes.

La deuxième: je vais partir en vacances avec ma petite amie (depuis 14 ans en Mars) et ça, ça vaut beaucoup de contrats.

A vous


PS: j'ai un peu de temps libres ces temps ci


----------



## Grug2 (28 Février 2006)

me reveiller demain matoin en comprenant ton histoire de boite et de contrats&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

*On se dit ce qui nous ferait plaisir?*

Lui dire non alors que j'en ai encore envie..... et elle aussi ....:love:


----------



## Grug2 (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Me téléporter et mettre une tarte a sarkozi tiens !!


Sarkozy n'est pas encore considéré comme un gros mot par Vbulletin, tu peux donc l'orthographier correctement sans risquer ces ******s d'etoiles.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (28 Février 2006)

Formidable !!! 


Et aussi un mois de vacances


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Je voudrais dire ce que j'aimerais mais vous le prendriez mal et à juste titre.

Relevez tout de suite le niveau ou ça ferme. 
Le fil n'est pas lumineux, mais il pourrait être sympa. Par contre, évitez-nous les imbécilités basiques habituelles comme celles que je viens d'effacer. Ça me hérisse de voir que vous polluez tout sans aucun remords. Si vous voulez me forcer à nettoyer au karsher, je vais nettoyer au karsher.
Cette expression est volontairement provocante et si quelqu'un veut me coller une tarte, je donne rendez-vous par MP et je livre en régions nord et IdF... Ça commence à m'agacer sérieusement de voir des clowns sans fond détruire cet espace de convivialité à longueur de temps et au rythme de leurs manques d'idées.

Merci.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Euh... Un calin?

:casse:

Je sors, je sors... Pas taper


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais dire ce que j'aimerais mais vous le prendriez mal et à juste titre.
> 
> Relevez tout de suite le niveau ou ça ferme.
> Si vous voulez me forcer à nettoyer au karsher, je vais nettoyer au karsher.
> ...



Nettoie mon pote, nettoie  Si tu n'a que ça à faire.

Bon sinon ce qui me ferait vraiment plaisir. Parmi d'autres choses impossible et raisonnable : 

Arrêter le temps pour pouvoir lire dix fois plus que je ne le fais. Il y a tellement de livres à (re)découvrir, que je sais qu'une seul vie ne me suffira pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Je ne suis pas _ton pote_. Mais alors pas du tout.
Merci malgré tout de revenir dans le sujet.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mars 2006)

- ke lé gen y zarète décrir en langaj SMS
- une bonne nuit de sommeil
- que les cons de l'année prochaine ne soient pas trop en avance
- qu'une bière fraîche apparaisse par magie dans mon frigo vide
- que Pierre Desproges soit encore vivant
- que les rappeurs découvrent qu'on peut faire des mélodies avec un clavier
C'est tout pour l'instant.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas _ton pote_. Mais alors pas du tout.
> Merci malgré tout de revenir dans le sujet.



Peut-être. Mais toi tu ne peux pas éditer mes posts. _Rien n'est pire que le pouvoir du petit (merci Bobby )_ Abreuve toi de ça et médite, être supérieur...

Sinon, evidement, à part pouvoir rendre les gens moins cons, absoudre le racisme, la violence, la télé et autres fléaux de la vie.

Ca me ferait est plaisir que ma fille vive avec moi à plein temps :love:, même si parfois, je l'avoue, c'est cool d'être seul et faire ce que je veux :rose:


----------



## toys (1 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> - ke lé gen y zarète décrir en langaj SMS
> - une bonne nuit de sommeil
> - que les cons de l'année prochaine ne soient pas trop en avance
> - qu'une bière fraîche apparaisse par magie dans mon frigo vide
> ...



1) pô fait experet
2) pareil
3)un steck avec merci.
4)et coluche aussi
5) écoute les furiousavengers

se que je voudrait s'est avoir fini mon taf pour la dates prévus et que tout le monde se dise que s'est bon on a rien a revoir dessus.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Comprendre si c'est vraiment une carte graphique dans le macmini


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2006)

...avoir la possibilité de retourner une seule fois dans mon passé dire à mes chers disparus combien je les aime et combien je pense à eux !
...ensuite, revenir comme on revient d'un long voyage, embrasser ma femme et mes enfants, les regarder vivre et sourire et me dire qu'après tout, la vie c'est pas si moche que ça ... parfois ...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je ne suis pas photographe, loin sen faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.

Mais jai eu une idée, avec mon père (architecte aussi), qui consiste à envisager une approche artistique différente de la photo, grâce aux possibilités offertes par le numérique et la toile :

Nous proposons à toutes les personnes que nous croiserons au grès des forums, mail-listes, et autres possibilités du web de prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française), sans se préoccuper de sa qualité mais seulement de lendroit ou cette personne se trouve

Une photo sur le vif, sans réflexion, ce qui est devant soi à ce moment.

Et de me lenvoyer : [email]là[/email]

Je naccepterai que les formats 1200x1600, en jpeg (base de 2millions de pixels), de moins de 1meg, et je me fais fort de les stocker dans des disque durs et de les mettre en scène et de trouver un lieu (ou plusieurs) pour les exposer

Mon but est dobtenir un cliché précis et instantané de la planète, vue dune manière qui, je le crois, na jamais été tenté

Je propose donc à chacun dentre vous de faire circuler cette information et je demande aux Admin. de mac-gé de bien vouloir me donner des noms de contacts chez Apple France, afin que je les avertisse dune surcharge potentielle sur mon adresse durant les 48h qui suivront


Je demande juste aux gens dindiquer le lieu (pays au moins) dans le titre de la photo.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Piger le taux si élevé d'invisibles chez les posteurs du bar


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

revoir le concert the Wall à berlin hier soir; C'est tout bête, mais qu'est ce que c'est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

tu voudrais dire que ke forum est hanté:afraid:


on, ben alors je voudrais voir un exorciste


----------



## toys (1 Mars 2006)

savoir le pourquoi du comment et inversement?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Moi, j'aimerais bien avoir un jour où l'autre avoir l'occasion de faire une bise ou serrer la main (selon que fille ou garçon  ) de certains membres de ces forums, échanger un peu "en direct live" avec eux, car je sens ici, des êtres d'une qualité exceptionnelle  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

merci


Melun ou Meaux? quand?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> Melun ou Meaux? quand?



forum rendez vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> Melun ou Meaux? quand?



Meaux, quand tu veux !


----------



## dool (1 Mars 2006)

Car Pascal est plus féru du jeu de Meaux, c'est bien connu ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

et puis on est jamais à la Brie.

Mais avant d'y aller faut que je demande à l'amie Molette:rose:


Oui, je sais, je dois partir et prendre ma tisane.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> et puis on est jamais à la Brie.
> 
> Mais avant d'y aller faut que je demande à l'amie Molette:rose:
> 
> ...



Mais non, reste!   Si tu veux je te débarrasse de Pascal pour pas cher... Ça te ferait plaisir?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, reste!   Si tu veux je te débarrasse de Pascal pour pas cher... Ça te ferait plaisir?...


Réponds pas tout de suite, ZRX, quand Patoch' a ce regard, c'est qu'il est sérieux...


----------



## dool (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, reste!   Si tu veux je te débarrasse de Pascal pour pas cher... Ça te ferait plaisir?...



Depuis quand tu bosses au rabais toi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bon, alors à la demande général: JE RESTE. Et n'allez pas faire du mal à Degun qui m'invite à boire un pot.:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand tu bosses au rabais toi ?!



Depuis que je pense à me racheter un ordi... Ça urge!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> bon, alors à la demande général: JE RESTE. Et n'allez pas faire du mal à Degun qui m'invite à boire un pot.:love:



Degun... Degun? Le fils de Whallou ; le chef des Nibs?


----------



## dool (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je pense à me racheter un ordi... Ça urge!



Ah c'est ça cette demande de traîner sur les trottoirs le soir.... !!! J'accélère le rythme promis !

 


(je trouve ce smiley d'un déplacé j'vous jure ! A chaque fois il me fais penser à ces poupées...savez ?! Nan...bon c'est pas grave...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Je crois qu'il veut dire qu'il a le degun pour toi.
Mais je suis pas sur hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> (je trouve ce smiley d'un déplacé j'vous jure ! A chaque fois il me fais penser à ces poupées...savez ?! Nan...bon c'est pas grave...)


Aaaaaah? ... Celles-là? ... Oui, maintenant que tu le dis...


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimerais bien avoir un jour où l'autre avoir l'occasion de faire une bise ou serrer la main (selon que fille ou garçon  ) de certains membres de ces forums, échanger un peu "en direct live" avec eux, car je sens ici, des êtres d'une qualité exceptionnelle  :love:



Pour une fois que l'on dit du bien des modérateurs, ca vaut bien une citation !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

c'est les jeux de mots laids qui rendent les  gens bêtes.

Degun ou Guegun, ou encore kékun= quelqu'un

On se rapproche de l'almanach vermot mais bon:rose:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

...vraiment beaucoup de choses....  

des trucs extrèmement naïfs, comme moins de connerie humaine, plus de social, etc, etc..._gnagnagna et gnagnagna..._.  

et des trucs plus tangibles, genre; pouvoir allonger le temps et démultiplier mes capacités pour lire plus, voir plus de films, écouter plus de musique et surtout parvenir à réaliser mes envies dans ma passion qui est aussi mon boulot.......    
en un mot : me remplir la tête de tout ce qui est possible d'imaginer......

pouvoir accompagner mes filles jusqu'au bout de leurs rêves futurs......:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> et puis on est jamais à la Brie.
> 
> Mais avant d'y aller faut que je demande à l'amie Molette:rose:
> 
> ...



Bon, on va pas en faire tout un fromage non plus, hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que l'on dit du bien des modérateurs, ca vaut bien une citation !



Il y a certes des modos inclus dans mon vux, mais pas spécialement es-qualité, bien que je reconnaisse la qualité de leur travail


----------



## dool (1 Mars 2006)

Slurp slurp slurp...


Une serviette pour monsieur là ça me ferait plaisir !!!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Tu fais ventouse avec la chaise ?


----------



## dool (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ventouse avec la chaise ?



Nan c'est trop tôt là, laisse vieillir ! 

Je parlais de la langue de monsieur qui ressemblais a celle de bobby....(une langue qui peut aussi en faire rêver !  ) :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

Je peux vous dire que ce qui me ferait le plus plaisir actuellement c'est que mon fils retrouve du travail sur Paris/banlieue, qu'il soit épanoui, que sa copine puisse le rejoindre !!!

Je donnerais........ pffffffffffff.... tellement pour ça .....


Bon, allez c'était la minute mélancolique de Momo !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me ferait plaisir, ce serait être le maître du monde, et avoir plein de super-pouvoirs, aussi... Un Mars® aussi... Ou alors un Nutts®... Je suis pas difficile :king: :style:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me ferait plaisir, ce serait être le maître du monde, et avoir plein de super-pouvoirs, aussi... Un Mars® aussi... Ou alors un Nutts®... Je suis pas difficile :king: :style:



Pour le Nutts ou le Mars, à mon avis, ça devrait pouvoir s'arranger


----------



## MacEntouziast (1 Mars 2006)

Moi, là, comme ça, ce qui me ferait plaisir ? me foutre à l'ombre d'un olivier, avec Patoch' pour taper le méga délire sur tout et rien, avec une série de bonne boutanches au frais, et, au bout d'un moment, sombrer dans un petit sommeil, avec en toile de fond, le vacarme infernal des cigales. C'est pas grand chose, certes ! mais bon ! hein !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, reste!   Si tu veux je te débarrasse de Pascal pour pas cher... Ça te ferait plaisir?...



Ah, c'était toi, qui a remplacé les bougies par des batons de dynamite sur mon gateau !


----------



## La mouette (1 Mars 2006)

*On se dit ce qui nous ferait plaisir?*

Une bière fraîche

..je sais...

J'ai garder le goût des petites choses simples


----------



## Burzum (1 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai garder le goût des petites choses simples



Avec une petite knacki Herta ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Une part de tarte aux pommes... d'ailleurs elle décongèle sur un radiateur.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mars 2006)

> Etre une heure, une heure seulement
> Etre une heure, une heure quelquefois
> Etre une heure, rien qu'une heure durant
> Beau, beau, beau et con à la fois








_certains diront que la moitié du chemin est fait​_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> _certains diront que la moitié du chemin est fait​ _


T'es beau ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'es beau ?



Non je suis moche...mais je suis gentil et j'ai un grand coeur...ça ira aussi ???


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'es beau ?



A toi de voir :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2006)

Besoin de rien... 

Besoin de tout...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Une bonne pipe... 












avec du tabac blond.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> A toi de voir :rose:


 Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Où ça ?   



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non je suis moche...mais je suis gentil et j'ai un grand coeur...ça ira aussi ???



 T'es parfait pour un parrain (et paf ça c'est pour le coup d'hier :rateau:)

Euh sinon pour pas être trop hors sujet ...
Qu'est-ce qui me ferait plaisir ?

Recevoir deux photos par mp


 Naaaaaaan j'rigole  ...et oh déconnez pas ... nan parce qu'après on va croire des choses alors que .. bon ... :rose: 

Bon humhum un peu de sérieux : ben en fait je ne suis pas trop difficile mon adresse est dispo par simple demande manuscrite sur papier de riz gauffré  Transmettre au postier de service.

Merci d'avance :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui me ferait plaisir ?
> 
> Recevoir deux photos par mp



VENDU


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> VENDU



Je suis certaine que ce que tu préfères manger ce sont : des crêpes..... puisqu'on les fait à la Chandler !!!!!     

Oui bon, suis un peu fatiguée ce soir, je fais dans la facilité      Ne m'en veuillez pas trop :rose:


----------



## La mouette (1 Mars 2006)

*On se dit ce qui nous ferait plaisir?*

hé hé :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *On se dit ce qui nous ferait plaisir?*
> 
> hé hé :rose: :rose: :rose:


Guérir de la grippe ? 

Oui, je sais...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

je pensais pas que ça partirait si bien en vrille.

Et ben là, ce que je souhaite: c'est que ça continue. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec pascal77 pour une rencontre avec les membres de ce joyeux capharnaüm.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> VENDU


 Il y à eu une erreur lors de l'impression du message ci-dessus il fallait lire :
*
A VENDRE *(faire offre par mp  )


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Il y à eu une erreur lors de l'impression du message ci-dessus il fallait lire :
> *
> A VENDRE *(faire offre par mp  )



:rose: :rose: :rose: 

pour toi : *GRATUIT*​et si tu prends la carte de fidélité tu as l'option _falt la cuisine_ en plus.

:rateau:

_MP : oui c'est un autoportrait _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> pour toi : *GRATUIT*​
> et si tu prends la carte de fidélité tu as l'option _falt la cuisine_ en plus.
> ...


Ah non mais c'est moi qui vends !  (oui je sais c'est fourbe)

Houlààà tu vas faire des jalouses  (et un jaloux p'tet aussi mais bon il est occupé ailleurs et ne passe plus trop par là j'crois ... Lo t'es là ? ....  ah ben non c'est bon )


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah non mais c'est moi qui vends !  (oui je sais c'est fourbe)



   
Quand je disais que j'avais perdu mes illusions :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Quand je disais que j'avais perdu mes illusions :sleep:


Rhoo si on peut plus rigoler :rose:

Sinon ce qui me ferait plaisir là : un p'tit café ...tu en veux un tu m'as l'air bien fatigué ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

va pour le café. Long sucré pour moi. Si t'as aussi quelques biscuits tu seras parfaite.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rhoo si on peut plus rigoler :rose:
> 
> Sinon ce qui me ferait plaisir là : un p'tit café ...tu en veux un tu m'as l'air bien fatigué ?



Suis pas fatigué merci ... mais cf signature :love:
Il coule ... 
si ça c'est pas de la symbiose   :rateau:



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> va pour le café. Long sucré pour moi. Si t'as aussi quelques biscuits tu seras parfaite.



 elle l'est déjà 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> va pour le café. Long sucré pour moi. Si t'as aussi quelques biscuits *tu seras parfaite.*


Ah mais je le suis (ben voyons :rateau ...
Allez va pour la tournée de café et quelques biscuits ... Non je ne prends pas la place de Princess 
_ Chandler : arrêteuuu ça va finir par se remarquer :rose: _


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ Chandler : arrêteuuu ça va finir par se remarquer :rose: _



c'est qu'il est jaloux Lo ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est qu'il est jaloux Lo ?  :rateau:


Non pas du tout  ... et puis c'est que mon cher je vais te dire un truc (mais ça reste entre nous hein) ...nous ne sommes pas seuls ici ...  ...si si je t'assure !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

super la BD. Trop lu gotlib?


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout  ... et puis c'est que mon cher je vais te dire un truc (mais ça reste entre nous hein) ...nous ne sommes pas seuls ici ...  ...si si je t'assure !



Déconne  
Plus on est de fous :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Plus on est *de fous* :rateau:



On parle de moi ? :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

_Bon, ce qui me ferait plaisir c'est de voir si ce sujet peut tenir une demi-journée de plus  et ça m'a l'air mal
_


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me ferait plaisir ?
Les voir et les sentir heureux.


----------



## toys (2 Mars 2006)

de voir le sourire de tout le monde se matin.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Une demi baguette, une motte de beure et un saucisson... Le gros rouge pour aroser le tout : un bonheur du goûter de quatre heures qui rompt avec mon thé-patisserie habituel...


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2006)

Mon chéquier tout neuf est enfin arrivé !



Dis, tu me la bien gardé mon jeu Saturn????Dis OOUUUIIII!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mon chéquier tout neuf est enfin arrivé !
> 
> 
> 
> Dis, tu me la bien gardé mon jeu Saturn????Dis OOUUUIIII!!!!!



J'en ai deux d'avance, mais ça ne fait pas de moi un homme en mesure d'acheter les dernières nouveautés apple...


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur d'aujourd'hui : des chaussettes chaudes ! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai deux d'avance, mais ça ne fait pas de moi un homme en mesure d'acheter les dernières nouveautés apple...



 Mon renouvellement automatique à quelques peu foiré, et comme je n »ai pas contrôlé ce qui me restais:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur d'aujourd'hui : des chaussettes chaudes ! :love:




Pantouflarde !


----------



## ange_63 (2 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pantouflarde !



Mais non des chaussettes elle t'a dit!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une demi baguette, une motte de beure et un saucisson... Le gros rouge pour aroser le tout : un bonheur du goûter de quatre heures qui rompt avec mon thé-patisserie habituel...




Ho la vache, oui alorsssssssssssssss !!


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mars 2006)

Reçu, hier, une souris et un clavier Mac tout blanc-tout-neuf, pour contrer la chaleur débordante du côté gauche de mon track-pad, du iBook G4...

Je jublie, je peux écrire maintenant durant des heurrrrres...  :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mars 2006)

* Un café avec ma soeur, à Québec. Ou ici.

* Une promenade dans les Pyrénnées.

* Manger un demi kilo de crevettes de Sept-Ïles (Côte Nord), fraîchement pêchées, avec ses oeufs salés, sous le ventre, légèrement craquants sous la dent. Uniquement entre la fin avril et la fin mai. Avec deux Leffes très froides. J'oubliais: sur le bord de la mer, à Forillon en Gaspésie, avec les embruns dans le nez, et la crisssssss de paix.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

- voir ma moman à la réunion sans faire 12 heures d'avion
- que ma fille se remette du chikungunya
- pouvoir continuer le sport le plus longtemps possible sans que mon coeur lâche
- manger plein de mms au choco sans prendre un gramme
- ne plus exploser mes forfaits tél
- ne plus payer d'impôts 
- retrouver un job rapidement pour toutes ces raisons...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> - ne plus payer d'impôts
> - retrouver un job rapidement



Les 2 derniers souhaits me paraissent contradictoires...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 derniers souhaits me paraissent contradictoires...



pas si contradictoires que cela car tu continues à régler le fisc de ton année passée en touchant presque la moitié de ce que tu gagnais... et les charges habituelles restent fidèles au poste elles aussi, c'est pour cette raison que je préfère ne pas rester en stand-by trop longtemps


----------



## Ichabod Crane (3 Mars 2006)

- Avoir un peu plus de courage pour finir les choses entamées :sleep: 
- Ne pas les entamées :mouais: 
- Faire ce que j'ai envie de faire quand j'ai envie de le faire :love: 
- Arrêter d'écrire des conneries comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pas si contradictoires que cela car tu continues à régler le fisc de ton année passée en touchant presque la moitié de ce que tu gagnais... et les charges habituelles restent fidèles au poste elles aussi, c'est pour cette raison que je préfère ne pas rester en stand-by trop longtemps




tout à fait d'accord. J'espere la même chose. Et je croise les doigts parceque ça à l'air de prendre forme.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2006)

*Ce qui me fera plaisir ce soir*
C'est de m'engloutir quelques chopines de bière de mars version 2006 en bonne compagnie.

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

Faites que je sois pris pour cet entretien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

non? toi aussi?

Amis, je nous souhaite de retrouver les bancs du boulot rapidos


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pas si contradictoires que cela car tu continues à régler le fisc de ton année passée en touchant presque la moitié de ce que tu gagnais... et les charges habituelles restent fidèles au poste elles aussi, c'est pour cette raison que je préfère ne pas rester en stand-by trop longtemps



Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais si tu retrouves du boulot (je te le souhaite), et si possible bien payé (je te le souhaite aussi), tu ne risques pas de _ne plus payer d'impôts_, au contraire.
C'est ça que je trouvais contradictoire dans tes souhaits.
Personnellement, je paye des impôts depuis cette année seulement, et même si la pilule a été dure à avaler, je suis plutôt content, car c'est le signe que ma situation financière s'améliore enfin. Mais bon, c'était juste un clin d'oeil de ma part, de toutes façons, on va pas faire un débat politique, je suppose que c'était aussi du second degré dans ton post.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais si tu retrouves du boulot (je te le souhaite), et si possible bien payé (je te le souhaite aussi), tu ne risques pas de _ne plus payer d'impôts_, au contraire.
> C'est ça que je trouvais contradictoire dans tes souhaits.
> Personnellement, je paye des impôts depuis cette année seulement, et même si la pilule a été dure à avaler, je suis plutôt content, car c'est le signe que ma situation financière s'améliore enfin. Mais bon, c'était juste un clin d'oeil de ma part, de toutes façons, on va pas faire un débat politique, je suppose que c'était aussi du second degré dans ton post.



Bien sûr 
car je préfère quand même donner 3 mois de salaire sur 12  au fisc! quoique.....lol


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> non? toi aussi?
> 
> Amis, je nous souhaite de retrouver les bancs du boulot rapidos




c clair que nous ne sommes pas des profiteurs du système! et l'inactivité pèse sur l'identité quand on a bossé comme une dingue pendant des années et vécu + dans son entreprise que chez soi, tjs  dans les gares, les aéroports, la route bref un vrai tourbillon, la chute est dure! marre de ces fusions de boites! et des chasseurs ou coupeurs...de têtes qui mettent les quadras au placard 
arf! mon coup de gueule de la journée tiens! çà fait du bien!

bonne chance à tous les offreurs de services!


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

Ici aussi, ce qui nous ferait le plus plaisir, c'est bien 2 jobs bien payés. La perte d'identité est aussi pas trop loin de notre porte.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Être lundi pour claquer ma tune dans des nouveautés Apple...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> non? toi aussi?
> 
> Amis, je nous souhaite de retrouver les bancs du boulot rapidos



Ah oui, au fait, je recherche aussi du travail ! Au bout de 2 ans, on oublie presque !


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

Heureusement qu'il y a Internet pour la recherche d'emploi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y a Internet pour la recherche d'emploi



2 heures d'économisées chaque jour... Au lieu de faire la queue inutilement, je reçois selon mes critères les offres sur mon email. Là où ils sont chiants, c'est sur les profls cv qu'ils suspendent après une certaine période, comme si on allait les modifier tous les jours !
Il y avait également une fonction qui ne marchait pas avec safari, on ma répondu d'utiliser explorer...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> - ne plus payer d'impôts


Ne plus lire ce genre de souhait qui  fleurent bon le café du commerce et le gros rouge qui tâche!
Comme si c'était le comble du bonheur de ne plus participer au bien collectif.

Mais ça devait être plein de second degré, je suppose.
Ah le second degré - qu'est-ce qu'on se foutrait sur la gueule sans la bonne excuse du second degré.


Sinon, pour le reste, je te le souhaite.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> 2 heures d'économisées chaque jour... Au lieu de faire la queue inutilement, je reçois selon mes critères les offres sur mon email. Là où ils sont chiants, c'est sur les profls cv qu'ils suspendent après une certaine période, comme si on allait les modifier tous les jours !
> Il y avait également une fonction qui ne marchait pas avec safari, on ma répondu d'utiliser explorer...




mouais, internet c pas génial vu qu'ils reçoivent des milliers de candidatures pour un poste:mouais: il faut avoir le CV qui claque sérieux!!!quant à modifier son cv tous les jours...lol...faudrait aussi baratiner sur son âge etc... j'adore les réponses immédiates...nous avons bien reçu votre candidature et vous remercions de l'intérêt que vs portez à notre sté, si non réponse sous 15 jours...et blablabla...ils ont tous fait un copié collé on dirait:hein: 
bref, le réseau y'a que çà! Pour ma part je suis coachée par un cabinet (oui je sais c la grande mode, mais efficace à entendre les anciens) alors j'espère que le résultat sera ce que je souhaite


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ne plus lire ce genre de souhait qui  fleurent bon le café du commerce et le gros rouge qui tâche!
> Comme si c'était le comble du bonheur de ne plus participer au bien collectif.
> 
> Mais ça devait être plein de second degré, je suppose.
> ...




  au troisième degré même...


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

> Ah le second degré - qu'est-ce qu'on se foutrait sur la gueule sans la bonne excuse du second degré.



Et la faux... elle est de quel degré?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Et la faux... elle est de quel degré?


Hé hé hé.
Comme ça, on voit tout de suite que PonkHead, il est méchant !

- sinon, chacun y met le degré qu'il veut, raison pour laquelle je n'utilise pas de smileys.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mouais, internet c pas génial vu qu'ils reçoivent des milliers de candidatures pour un poste:mouais: il faut avoir le CV qui claque sérieux!!!quant à modifier son cv tous les jours...lol...faudrait aussi baratiner sur son âge etc... j'adore les réponses immédiates...nous avons bien reçu votre candidature et vous remercions de l'intérêt que vs portez à notre sté, si non réponse sous 15 jours...et blablabla...ils ont tous fait un copié collé on dirait:hein:
> bref, le réseau y'a que çà! Pour ma part je suis coachée par un cabinet (oui je sais c la grande mode, mais efficace à entendre les anciens) alors j'espère que le résultat sera ce que je souhaite




C'est pas un souhait mais un truc fait par un copain. Il a des bons postes mais dernièrment une restructuration a fait qu'il s'est retrouvé dehors. (à 50 ans).

Il a envoyé ses voeux par la poste à son carnet d'adresse avec une carte de visite perso et un timbre de collection (à valeur normal). Et ça a marché, plusieurs de ses contacts l'ont appellés ou ecrits pour lui demander ce qu'il devenait et tout ça... résultat:  un job de dr des opérations dans  une filiale d'une compagnie d'assurance

Perso, j'ai pas le même carnet d'adresse, mais c'est vrai que les pistes sur lesquelles je suis viennent du réseau.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé.
> Comme ça, on voit tout de suite que PonkHead, il est méchant !
> 
> - sinon, chacun y met le degré qu'il veut, raison pour laquelle je n'utilise pas de smileys.




c marrant les smileys pourtant :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un souhait mais un truc fait par un copain. Il a des bons postes mais dernièrment une restructuration a fait qu'il s'est retrouvé dehors. (à 50 ans).
> 
> Il a envoyé ses voeux par la poste à son carnet d'adresse avec une carte de visite perso et un timbre de collection (à valeur normal). Et ça a marché, plusieurs de ses contacts l'ont appellés ou ecrits pour lui demander ce qu'il devenait et tout ça... résultat:  un job de dr des opérations dans  une filiale d'une compagnie d'assurance
> 
> Perso, j'ai pas le même carnet d'adresse, mais c'est vrai que les pistes sur lesquelles je suis viennent du réseau.



c exactement çà, ton pote à tt compris d'autant plus qu'à 50 ans c'était loin d'être dans la poche! le réseau c vraiment la carte à jouer, se faire connaitre par le biais du coaching aussi, mais internet et les annonces de l'express ou autres...franchement, c has been pour moi:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

tiens, pour le coup, j'aimerais bien que l'Express retrouve le niveau d'annonces qu'ils ont eu parceque là

Monster et cadremploi peuvent aider; j'ai un entretien Mardi avec un cabinet anglais sur Roissy CDG! Et pour dévélopper le business de flitres!!! Enfin, on vera, l'essentiel est d'avoir des entretiens.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tiens, pour le coup, j'aimerais bien que l'Express retrouve le niveau d'annonces qu'ils ont eu parceque là
> 
> Monster et cadremploi peuvent aider; j'ai un entretien Mardi avec un cabinet anglais sur Roissy CDG! Et pour dévélopper le business de flitres!!! Enfin, on vera, l'essentiel est d'avoir des entretiens.



oui l'express a vraiment baissé de gamme 
cadremploi et monster sont les 2 seuls sites que je suis régulièrement mais les nouveautés sont rares et ns sommes nombreux sur la liste!
je te souhaite bon courage pour ton entretien et espère que tu n'auras pas trop de pièges en tt genres..bref, tu connais j'imagine?
je te dis M...e et ne réponds pas car çà porte malheur disent les gens du spectacle


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

j'aurai voulu être un artisteeeeuuuuuuu..... et pouvoir faire mon numérooooooooooo


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai voulu être un artisteeeeuuuuuuu..... et pouvoir faire mon numérooooooooooo



Pas besoin, tu tapes le gnin gnin gnin gnin gnin gnin sur le clavier de ton téléphone, et c'est fait ! 

Edit : fais le sur ton portable, si t'appelles ton fixe, sans quoi, ça sonne occupé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

j'ai plus de fixes; est ce que je peux jouer quand même?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin, tu tapes le gnin gnin gnin gnin gnin gnin sur le clavier de ton téléphone, et c'est fait !
> 
> Edit : fais le sur ton portable, si t'appelles ton fixe, sans quoi, ça sonne occupé :rateau:


Ca s'appelle se faire un fixe


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus de fixes; est ce que je peux jouer quand même?



Alors, appelle ton portable d'un fixe, l'important c'est que tu puisse faire ton numéro, même si t'es pas un artiste !


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé.
> Comme ça, on voit tout de suite que PonkHead, il est méchant !
> 
> - sinon, chacun y met le degré qu'il veut, raison pour laquelle je n'utilise pas de smileys.



Donc, les degrés sont démontrés par les smileys? Savais pas.

Donc, il est méchant par la faux? Non, non, tout est dans le regard (smiley qui siffle). La faux,  c'est pour faire diversion. (smiley le doigt dans les airs  )


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2006)

_Moi, ces derniers temps, le fait de fermer les fils ça me fait énormément plaisir, merci à tous de m'en donner l'occasion (une vieille frustration de ne jamais avoir de coupe-file sans doute)_


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2006)

... connaître enfin, une de mes cousines que je n'ai jamais eu l'occassion de voir à cause des brouilles familiales entre les générations précédant la mienne.... :mouais: 



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _Moi, ces derniers temps, le fait de fermer les fils ça me fait énormément plaisir, merci à tous de m'en donner l'occasion (une vieille frustration de ne jamais avoir de coupe-file sans doute)_


et si je t'offre un coupe-fil.....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai voulu être un artisteeeeuuuuuuu..... et pouvoir faire mon numérooooooooooo




remarque tu peux leur faire un show must go on


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

ce qui me ferait reellement plaisir ?

et bien , plein beaucoup de choses mais en ce moment se serait 
un boulot avec 35 heures reelles et 
la certitudes que enfin en juin je ne me retrouve pas  a la rue mais bien dans ma nouvelle maison :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> remarque tu peux leur faire un show must go on




Ben , j'espere que c'est ce qui va arriver. Je suis en discussion avec le principal concurrent de ces imbéciles. 


Show must Go on, oooonnnnnn.......


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ben , j'espere que c'est ce qui va arriver. Je suis en discussion avec le principal concurrent de ces imbéciles.
> 
> 
> Show must Go on, oooonnnnnn.......




je t'envoie plein de supers ondes positives alors!:love:


----------



## toys (6 Mars 2006)

une  semaine de dingue pleine d'émotion et d'inprévus !!!!

au tout début a part la fatigue tout vas bien mais s'est mercredi que tout commence:

mercredi: coup de fils d'un de mes patron et hop bonne nouvelle on est a la bourre sur des mix "normal" mais la faut les rendre dimanche soir 

bon jeudi soir je vais passé au studio après le taf pour bossé!

jeudi matin: otite de porc pas moyen de bossé au lit et donc le soir pas moyen de mixé.

vendredi: s'est la que tout sa part en vrille. On prépare doucement la salle pour le concert du lendemain et tout se déroule comme prévus (se qui est louche) 18H30 la scène est bien donc je part au studio hop hop hop on mixe jusqu'a 1H30 et je décide de partir (rdv a 9H20 pour le concert donc!!) au dodo le toys je prend ma voiture et sur la route ban je tombe sur un accident pas de pompier sur place et deux mec qui ne savais quoi faire !!  Allez je vais joué au secouriste, se qui nous pousse a 4H30 du matin déposition chez les flic car s'est un piéton qui s'est fait reversé par une auto (qui s'est cassé bien vite) le petit gars n'a pas grand chose fracture ouverte du tibia et des petites blessure on a eux peur a la tête au début mais tout allais bien quand les vrai secoures sont arrivés. et il n'y a pas a dire quand on attend les pompier avec la tête d'un mec entre les mains les minutes passe pas vite et au final on sait plus trop quoi dire a ce petit jeune qui est se demande si une jambe sa se répare ou pas (le choc sa fait dire des conneries s'est fou).

fini de joué au pompier je rentre a la maison (ha si essayer de resté deux heures sous la flotte sans tremblé avec une otite . je sort mon duvet qui avais servie a réchauffé notre blèssé bon poubelle il est plein de sang!! (merde j'ai plus de duvet ou je vais dormir moi)

le temps de se remetre des émotions de la nuits j'ai du dormir deux heures avant d'aller faire le concert.

et puis tout s'enchaine 5H30 tout est fini les groupes on assuré comme des fou (merci les vilain clown pour le t-shirt) et sans baston ni quoi que se soit.

dimanche au studio d'ou je rentre juste j'ai pas plus de 6 heures de someil dans les pattes donc j'arrette là et vous dit bonne nuit.

 mardi s'est les vacance pour trois jours tout iras mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

pour le coup tu devais être drôlement sonné:casse:  et ton correcteur d'ortho aussi 
je te souhaite un bon gros dodo de récup


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2006)

Tiens?
Toys a confondu ce fil avec "l'air du temps"?


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

Fallait bien qu'il trouve quelque part ou raconter sa vie !


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour, La livraison de mon *Panzer Dragoon Zwei* et le superbe Enlightenment.:love:


----------



## toys (6 Mars 2006)

pour une foi que je fait un poste de plus de deux phrase.


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

Et la tu fait une rechute ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me ferait plaisir, c'est que mes composants informatiques pour l'upgrade de mon mini arrivent vite. J'ai affuté ma spatule 38 mm, acheté mon tournevis phillips...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Mars 2006)

Les mille et une aventures de Toys !!! En vente dans toutes les librairies !!!!!


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

en fait ça date pas d'aujourd'hui mais un petit bonheur:
partager dans tout les sens du terme un bon repas avec 3 amis dans un restau sympa samedi soir, en dévisageant tout ce qui (se) passait autour de nous .

J'ai mangé du canard laqué pour conjurer les imbéciles qui nous gavent (c'est le cas) avec leur panique médiatique. Et la fois suivante, je prendrai du poulet 

Et dimanche matin en allant vers Bastille, on faisait peur aux rats ailés en allant chercher un rade où boire un café et c'était jouissif avec le soleil qui naissait, et le froid qu'il y avait et la fatigue de la nuit


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

J'étais prêt à acheter un nouveau cable firewire pour mon ipod croyant l'avoir perdu il y à de cela un semaine et toc , retrouvé, 15 £ d'économisé 

Tiens aussi l'hotel a le wifi gratuit :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Les mille et une aventures de Toys !!! En vente dans toutes les librairies !!!!!



Ou ptêt chez Toys'R'us


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2006)

comment ça, Toy est russe ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Toy émoi au pays de macgé Number one des ventes! après décryptage northog...:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> comment ça, Toy est russe ? :mouais:



Bah tu savais pas


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2006)

_Cela me ferait plaisir que vous rétablissiez le cours normal de ce fil, merci.
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

ce qui me ferait plaisir aujourd'hui c'est de savoir parler et comprendre toutes les langues, y'a du boulot!


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

Que je ne me fasse pas couper le doigt majeur de la main gauche.   Je suis gauchère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Perso, je souhaiterais conserver tous mes doigts, même ceux dont je ne me sers pas !


----------



## CLAY (7 Mars 2006)

le tour du monde sans valises


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me ferait plaisir aujourd'hui.... trouver un billet de train à pas trop cher pour aller à Paris voir mes copines et aller à un salon de broderie (le premier qui rigole n'aura plus de recette dans "qu'est-ce qu'on mange ce soir").

   Hé hé hé j'ai trouvé mon billet....... donc départ demain matin aux aurores et retour dimanche après midi !!!!!

Salut tout le monde !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

y boude tjs ton cher et tendre ou tu l'as déjà pulvérisé (cf signature):affraid:  parce que là pour le coup 5 jours de broderie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais que les gens soient plus intelligents, achètent du poulet et n'abanbdonnent pas leur chat pour cause de grippe aviaire alors qu'ils se bourent d'alcool, de médics et de tabac...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

ce qui me ferait plaisir aujourd'hui ce sont les recettes en tous genres de MOMO :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Mars 2006)

Ce n'est évidemment pas la place. Mais puisqu'on pose la question.

Ce qui me ferait vraiment pliaisir, c'est de retrouver la joie de faire, la joie d'agir. 

La joie de vivre.

Mais... bof, chu mal partie.


----------



## ange_63 (9 Mars 2006)

Déménager....:love: 

J'ai hâte...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Contempler son compte courant en ligne en voyant qu'il est bien fourni...
Avant l'avalanche de prélevements automatiques de demain.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2006)

Mon petit frère qui vient de trouver du taf


----------



## CLAY (9 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est évidemment pas la place. Mais puisqu'on pose la question.
> 
> Ce qui me ferait vraiment pliaisir, c'est de retrouver la joie de faire, la joie d'agir.
> 
> ...




oh! oh! faut pas se laisser aller comme ça!
plus on cherche la joie , moins on la trouve ........laisse la venir toute seule cette grande fille .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

ce qui me fait plaisir c'est votre participation


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est évidemment pas la place. Mais puisqu'on pose la question.
> 
> Ce qui me ferait vraiment pliaisir, c'est de retrouver la joie de faire, la joie d'agir.
> 
> ...



Commence par "la joie de poster ici", c'est un début, et nous on aura la "joie de lire" ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est évidemment pas la place. Mais puisqu'on pose la question.
> 
> Ce qui me ferait vraiment pliaisir, c'est de retrouver la joie de faire, la joie d'agir.
> 
> ...




un tit massage pour redonner la joie de vivre à notre Caro:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> un tit massage pour redonner la joie de vivre à notre Caro:love:



Euuuh ! Tu t'es gourrée, là, ça, c'est [MGZ]BackCat en train de masser Finn Atlas !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

MDR Pascal  j'y vois plus très clair ce matin:hosto: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit frère qui vient de trouver du taf



*CPE*?????


(Pour le job. )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

mon petit bonheur récurent des jours: venir faire un tour au bar.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *CPE*?????
> 
> 
> (Pour le job. )




Non, un Joli CDI, à l'ancienne 

En plus, pile poil ce qu'il voulait faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Non, un Joli CDI, à l'ancienne
> 
> En plus, pile poil ce qu'il voulait faire



Le mien pour aujourd'hui, mon fils titularisé hier dans son CDI du même bois ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

et bien, en voila des petits bonheur sympa.

bravo à eux


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me ferait plaisir, c'est de mieux raconter mon histoire de chats... "Destin de gloire"...  

Pour l'instant, y'a que la rage qui sort. 

Or, ce qui n'est pas bien fait ne mérite pas d'être présenté.


----------



## bens (10 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me ferait vraiment plaisir ça serait de prendre des vacances !!!  
_1 semaine 1/2 en huit mois, c'est court... _

mais je veux bien aussi un massage !!!  

  

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Quoique je devine le bon gest, ce qui me ferait plaisir, c'est qu'on en me parle plus de chats.
> 
> À 6 ans, ma mère m'avait choisi comme cible pour amener tous les chats des voisins à trois pâtés de rue. Pour son histoire à elle, à ses 7 ans, sa soeur s'amusait à lui jeter des chats toutes griffes dehors, par le trou du plafond des toilettes - ma mère s'y cachait pour ne pas laver la vaisselle.Même l'an passé, en souvenir de leur jeuneese, pour faire chier sa soeur (ma mère), Georgette lui a envoyé une carte postale avec un joli chat dessus.
> 
> ...



Ma chère Caroline, tu sais que tu as tout mon soutien moral, alors permet moi de te dire que tu te trompes de cible, là : ne rends pas les chats responsables de ce qui ne relève que de la méchanceté des hommes (les femmes étant "des hommes comme les autres" en cette occurrence). Aime les (et ils te le rendront), ou ne les aime pas, mais ne les accuse pas de méchanceté humaine.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Chat alors! chat encore mis les pattes dans la cuvette moa :rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ma chère Caroline, tu sais que tu as tout mon soutien moral, alors permet moi de te dire que tu te trompes de cible, là : ne rends pas les chats responsables de ce qui ne relève que de la méchanceté des hommes (les femmes étant "des hommes comme les autres" en cette occurrence). Aime les (et ils te le rendront), ou ne les aime pas, mais ne les accuse pas de méchanceté humaine.



Mouché! J'ai pourtant été assez vite...

M'enfin... L'histoire des chats est véritable. Impossible pour moi de les aimer. Ça me soulève le coeur.

Mais je sais faire la différence entre mes émotions, et la réalité. Ce sont de bien charmantes bêtes pour la plupart des gens.  

Bon, arrêtons ce méchant flood. 

Ce qui me ferait plaisr, c'est d'aller préparer les sandwichs "tout de suite"!!!


----------



## joubichou (10 Mars 2006)

le mien aujourd'hui,avoir reçu ce matin les 6000 euros qu'un client me devait depuis un mois


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

tout à fait d'accord avec Pascal77.

Marrant de voir comment l'expérience enfantine peut marquer une vie :rose:

Ce n'est pas aux chats qu'il faut en vouloir, mais à la façon dont ta génération précédente a pu interprêter et appliquer une "méthode" éducative. J'ai bien écrit méthode et génération, les gens dans ce cas sont tout autant victimes. Tu peux leur en vouloir mais ils n'en sont pas moins victimes d'une époque et d'une façon.

Tu vis aujourd'hui et c'est déjà assez compliqué, j'ai cru comprendre que tu as une fille, est elle responsable de ce qui s'est passé il y a des dizaines d'années? Si (bien sur si) elle a envie de s'amouracher d'une petite bête, en quoi tes histoires devraient interférer? Nous avons tous nos fêlures, il faut vivre avec et avec la vie PRESENTE.


Cool CARODEDAKAR, désarmes, encore plus ici  Je ne crois pas que ce lieu est le meilleur pour échanger sur une sujet aussi ... perso. MP?

PS: pour parler de vie présente: je viens de recevoir le Xème SPAM pour du viagra!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

1 mois! petit bras


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> 1 mois! petit bras




Pfffftttt ! Tu te la pète parce que ton beau frère t'a toujours pas rendu les cinq balles qu'il t'a emprunté en 1962, mais bon, ça reste cinq balles !


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait d'accord avec Pascal77.
> 
> Marrant de voir comment l'expérience enfantine peut marquer une vie :rose:
> 
> ...



Bien d'accord pour les MP. That's why je l'avais ôté, 3 minutes avant que Pascal ne le copie (et entre le moment où je l'avais encoyé)... Erreur de la stupide spontanéité sans queue ni tête. 

OK, on va dire que ce genre d'histoire ne dure que deux générations, et que ma fille, elle ne connaîtra pas les affres des chats, d'ailleurs, elle les aime bien, on nourrit un chat sauvage à chaque soir... Le mari il aime bien...

Ce qui me ferait donc plaisir, c'est que ma fille adoooore les chats... 
  

(viagra... déjà?   )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffftttt ! Tu te la pète parce que ton beau frère t'a toujours pas rendu les cinq balles qu'il t'a emprunté en 1962, mais bon, ça reste cinq balles !




OOOOOUUUUUIIIIINNNNN:rose:

mes 5 balles:hein:

P'ting avé les intérets:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Miaou.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Au Benin, dans un troquet de brousse, il y avait un chaton sous le bar dans une cage... mon père me l'a offert. il s'est avéré que cette chatte avait été attrapée dans la brousse, elle était donc à moitié sauvage; Elle n'acceptait que nous et les autres bestiaux qu'on avait adoptés.

Vrai: mon père ramène d'un chantier une biche avec une patte abimée. On avait alors un chien, 2 chats, 1 singe.

on installe la biche dans le salon (après l'avoir emmené chez le vétérinaire pour sa patte) sur une couverture. le chien est venu se coucher derrière elle en chien de fusil, le chat entre les pattes de la biche et la minette tournait autour. gare à celui qui approchait: impressionnant.

La biche est malheureusement morte. de toute façon, j'ai aujourd'hui compris qu'elle était de toute façon condamnée; Ces petites bêtes là ne doivent pas partager la vie de l'homme. La chatte est rentrée avec moi en France et s'est très bien acclimatée ( le sud ouest regorge d'oiseaux et autres apéritifs à chats)


----------



## jeep2nine (10 Mars 2006)

Ce qui me ferait plaisir (et qui va peut-être se faire), c'est réunir tous mes potes que j'ai pas vus depuis des années et faire une grosse fiesta à la maison :love: 

Ensuite, ça serait de changer de boulot, mais pour ça il faudrait peut-être que je me bouge un peu le popotin pour envoyer quelques CV  

Et puis, j'aimerais bien partir en vacances avec ma copine et ma fille, dans des contrées lointaines et exotiques... quitter la grisaille et se faire plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

ce qui me ferait plaisir c quitter la flotte de paris pour retrouver celle de mes congénères


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Fluctuat nec mergitur !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fluctuat nec mergitur !



préfère l'immersion totale suis déjà assez submergée comme çà!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

petit bonheur tout simple mais quel bonheur  !!!    


encore une journée de 11h petites heures de travail et apres ......

3 jours de repos et reprise le mercredi prochain !!!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur tout simple mais quel bonheur  !!!
> 
> 
> encore une journée de 11h petites heures de travail et apres ......
> ...




elle t'a pas dit, elle a mal au dent:mouais:, elle peut pas venir...:afraid:







nan, je rigole, bon repos:love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2006)

Cet aprèm j'ai pris un coup de soleil sur le front et les bras en tondant la pelouse en t-shirt :love:
Ce soir je vais allez boire des coups en regardant la mer avec des potes :love:
Demain je monte passer la journée au ski :love:

 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2006)

:mouais:
on a dit « petits » bonheurs 

_Moi, en ce moment, c'est juste de prendre l&#8217;air hors du bureau._


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur tout simple mais quel bonheur  !!!
> 
> 
> encore une journée de 11h petites heures de travail et apres ......
> ...



Finalement, si on résume...

Quand tu bosses pas, tu te plains.

Et quand tu bosses, tu te plains aussi...

C'est ça ?


----------



## NED (12 Mars 2006)

J'ai rencontré un de mes mentors...
En plus le jour de mon anniversaire..
On exposera ensemble tant qu'à faire...
Sympa le cadeau.
Quel bonheur !!


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

L'enfance, petits bonheurs faciles.

Dimanche matin, avec les voisins.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2006)

une parution....:love:
accompagnée d'un gros chèque _(d'ici quelques jours...)_.....:love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> L'enfance, petits bonheurs faciles.
> 
> Dimanche matin, avec les voisins.



Oui ... Et la photo suivante ? Tu sais, quand le grand machin de toute les couleurs au milieu se casse la figure !


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

C'est fait! Mais sans photo  C'est d'ailleurs dangereux, avec le petit de 2 ans à côté.

Aucun dégat, fiouuuu! J'imagine le papa qui raplique...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

mon petit bonheur aujourd'hui c'est le retour du soleil enfin


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mon petit bonheur aujourd'hui c'est le retour du soleil enfin



Il était parti?   Pas remarqué... :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Mars 2006)

L'AES Suisse...un pur bonheur!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

L'entendre me dire " Je t'aime "


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> L'AES Suisse...un pur bonheur!! :love: :love: :love:




Ah ouais toi aussi ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> L'entendre me dire " Je t'aime "



mon tit bonheur serait que tu soulèves ton bonnet pour l'entendre :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Mars 2006)

Ce matin, un petit bonheur : un grand ciel bleu ensoleillé :love:

Complément du p'tit bonheur : Et pouvoir regarder ce grand ciel bleu au chaud avec les radiateurs qui fonctionnent à fond !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, un petit bonheur : un grand ciel bleu ensoleillé :love:




Vi ! Ici aussi, j'en ai tâté ce matin, ben il est pas chaud, ton grand ciel bleu ensoleillé ! :mouais:


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Le bout de chou n'est plus malade, il est sorti de sa rhinopharingite...
Un vrai bonheur !
:love:


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Autre bonheur du jour,
je passe en 4 points discos...hihi !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Autre bonheur du jour,
> je passe en 4 points discos...hihi !


Ah ? j'ai rien senti 




			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Le bout de chou n'est plus malade, il est sorti de sa rhinopharingite...


Le vrai bonheur, c'est quand un des 4 clônes il ne refile pas çà aux trois autres


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

Un temps magnifique... Quelques jours de congé... Des pistes de ski...  

Et la semaine prochaine... Marrakech...   

Y a pire dans la vie... :love:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais toi aussi ?  :love:



Ouiiiiiii :love: 
Pur bonheur ce matin au réveil, me remémorer tous les souvenirs de ces 48H  :love: :love: 

Non je n'ai pas rêvé?! j'ai pu rammenner des preuves fautes de photos :





:love:


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Moi la semaine prochaine, ça sera l'Italie.
Petit voyage en toscane avec Maman et bébé.


----------



## lumai (13 Mars 2006)

Ça me ferait très très plaisir là d'arrêter les bourdes et de retrouver au moins une main droite au lieu des deux mains gauches que je traine depuis ce matin. La dernière en date : vider la boule à thé dans l'évier au lieu de la poubelle. Oui c'est rien comme ça. Mais se retrouver toute la vaisselle sale et tout l'évier recouverts de feuilles de thé ça agace un peu. Surtout que ça a été ça toute la journée. Un lundi quoi.
Ha oui en fait ce qui me ferait plaisir ce serait de ne plus être un lundi...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça me ferait très très plaisir là d'arrêter les bourdes et de retrouver au moins une main droite au lieu des deux mains gauches que je traine depuis ce matin. La dernière en date : vider la boule à thé dans l'évier au lieu de la poubelle. Oui c'est rien comme ça. Mais se retrouver toute la vaisselle sale et tout l'évier recouverts de feuilles de thé ça agace un peu. Surtout que ça a été ça toute la journée. Un lundi quoi.
> Ha oui en fait ce qui me ferait plaisir ce serait de ne plus être un lundi...




merci, je ne suis pas seul. Pour moi, c'est souvent lundi avec 2 mains gauches et 2 pouces gauches. Je te comprends.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui en fait ce qui me ferait plaisir ce serait de ne plus être un lundi...


 Allez à vue de trident je dirais que tu n'en as plus que pour quelques heures, courage ! 

Moi ce qui m'aurait fait plaisir aujourd'hui, c'est que tous les endroits où je me suis rendue ne décident pas en cur de fermer _exceptionnellement_ aujourd'hui. :mouais:

 J'ai mal aux pieds maintenant et pour rien en plus pfff, mais bon pas grave j'aurais profité de ce temps magnifiquement printanier :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

Qu'elle soit dans mes bras


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

.... que tous mes petits soucis partent un peu chez les autres..   suis une camarade partageuse


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2006)

La version d'Opera 9.0béta (Preview 2)   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Que st john perse retrouve enfin sa dulcinée...depuis le tps  
que les soucis de momo s'en aillent pas chez moi j'en ai assez comme çà  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Que st john perse retrouve enfin sa dulcinée...depuis le tps
> que les soucis de momo s'en aillent pas chez moi j'en ai assez comme çà  :love:



Meuh non, ils feront un détour, te bile pas poulette


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

etre dans ma future maison et surtout sauter la case "demenagement"


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, petit bonheur : j'ai entendu un merle siffler, le printemps est proche, vivement les beaux jours. 

Autre bonheur, j'ai bu une Leffe. :love:  *à vore* (*)








(*) = à *votre* sans thé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle pour la filière nucléaire française
> Nous nous sommes enfin décidés à nous équiper d'un four à micro-ondes.
> 
> :love: ​



Je serais donc le dernier qui résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur*   



(*) Cette phrase est ©&#8482;® René Goscinny et Albert Uderzo, les autres mots appartiennent à leurs propriétaires respectifs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

J'ai mis la main sur une bouteille de gaz après trois jours sans source de chaleur...


----------



## Grug2 (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je serais donc le dernier qui résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur*


  ça fait longtemps que j'ai bouté ce genre d'encombrant hors de mes murs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je serais donc le dernier qui résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur*
> 
> 
> 
> (*) Cette phrase est ©® René Goscinny et Albert Uderzo, les autres mots appartiennent à leurs propriétaires respectifs.



c'est pratique pourtant pour faire sécher le chat!:mouais::love:


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

Moui ça se voit que vous n'avez pas de plaques électriques 
10 min pour avoir une plaque vraiment chaude... à côté de ça le micro onde c'est un vrai p'tit bonheur ! 
D'ailleurs hier soir j'ai essayé la cuisson des patates au micro ondes (Merci du tuyau Nexka !!! :love: ) J'ai mis au moins une demi heure de moins qu'avec les plaques et sans sentir de différence de goût ou de texture ! Il est de bien humbles bonheurs !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Essaie de cuire un oeuf


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle pour la filière nucléaire française
> Nous nous sommes enfin décidés à nous équiper d'un four à micro-ondes.
> 
> :love: ​


C'est comme le mac à la maison, les négociations ont duré 2 ans?


----------



## JulesB (14 Mars 2006)

Bonheur du lever de soleil après une nuit bien arrosée...  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de cuire un oeuf


J'ai essayé ! 
(en perçant le jaune...  )
Un peu trop cuit la texture du blanc est... intéressante.  Faudrait que j'essaye avec une mayonnaise, il paraît que ça donne des trucs marrants. Les blancs en neige aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je serais donc le dernier qui résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur*
> 
> 
> 
> (*) Cette phrase est ©&#8482;® René Goscinny et Albert Uderzo, les autres mots appartiennent à leurs propriétaires respectifs.



J'en avais un, je l'ai viré.
Produit chauffé bouillant à sa sortie (plusieurs brulures) et froid deux minutes après. 
Jamais pu faire de cuissons (toujours carbonisé).
Pizza, tartes quiches et boulangerie attrapent une pâte molle
Seul avantage certain : décongélation.

Edit : Par contre j'ai un four à pain électrique, c'est un délice.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

J'ai chez moi un cro-onde qui me sert principalement à rechauffer mon café du matin...
Le faire à la casserole sur la plaque électrque, c'est long... 

Sinon, je n'utilise jamais le micro-onde pour cure, c'est juste pour rechauffer, mais les trucs sans pates (Genre nouille, riz, haricot, legumes verts en boite... )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai chez moi un cro-onde qui me sert principalement à rechauffer mon café du matin...
> Le faire à la casserole sur la plaque électrque, c'est long...
> 
> Sinon, je n'utilise jamais le micro-onde pour cure, c'est juste pour rechauffer, mais les trucs sans pates (Genre nouille, riz, haricot, legumes verts en boite... )



Café réchauffé ? Moi qui ai du mal à en prendre un qui ne sort pas immédiatement d'une cafetière italienne à pression...


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Café réchauffé ? Moi qui ai du mal à en prendre un qui ne sort pas immédiatement d'une cafetière italienne à pression...



On s'habitue vraiment à tout, et ça nous fait doublement apprécier un express italien... 

---

Petit bonheur du matin: ouvrir la climatisation...  Ça fait triplement apprécier le petit italien (j'ai une cafetière italienne, bien sûr   pas donnée, mais OH!!!! combien efficace  )


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

C'est sur, mais je n'ai pas le courage de faire le café tous les matins, je le fais pour 2 matins en général...

Et je n'ai pas d'expresso, juste une cafetiere "normale" à filtre...

ALors le cro-onde me rends service quand même


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Mars 2006)

Si le four micro-onde ne sert que pour le café (ou presque), l'achat d'une superbe italienne aurait été moins coûteux


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si le four micro-onde ne sert que pour le café (ou presque), l'achat d'une superbe italienne aurait été moins coûteux



Ils le vendent ... ça ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si le four micro-onde ne sert que pour le café (ou presque), l'achat d'une superbe italienne aurait été moins coûteux


Et tu la trouves où ta superbe italienne ? 

Sinon, je suis preneur à moins de 100 de ton italienne, mais je veux bien une photo avant


----------



## Grug2 (14 Mars 2006)

J'en ai gardé un un an, avant de le virer car je n'ai jamais eu l'idée de l'utiliser.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si le four micro-onde ne sert que pour le café (ou presque), l'achat d'une superbe italienne aurait été moins coûteux




Ferrari pas couteux! ou pensais tu à une de ces superbes italiennes : Monica Belluci...


----------



## Galatée (14 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : j'ai une semaine de "vacances", grève prolongée jusqu'à vendredi à la fac ; ça va me laisser le temps de réviser le concours de l'IUFM du 25 mars !

J'entend de chez moi le joli chant des manifestants... Si j'avais pas autant de boulot, je les rejoindrais bien...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

Un petit bonheur : repartir de chez le dentiste qui confirme que l'on a pas de carie !  Pas de roulette pour cette fois !


----------



## ange_63 (14 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour: avoir envoyé mon préavis de résiliation de bail :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Aller voir ma dentiste qui est   :love::love::love:, c une histoire d'amour depuis que je suis bébé :rose:


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur : repartir de chez le dentiste qui confirme que l'on a pas de carie !  Pas de roulette pour cette fois !


 
Tiens, c'était mon petit bonheur de hier 

Aujourd'hui... Superbe journée à ski... Ciel bleu, montagne, soleil, chaleur et pas de touristes  Le top du top!!! Un panorama... Je vous dis pas... A tomber 

Vive le Val d'annivier


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Moi avoir trouvé de petites olives qui entrent dans un nombril de fille


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mars 2006)

Your name's Moquette ? Super Moquette   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi avoir trouvé de petites olives qui entrent dans un nombril de fille


----------



## joubichou (14 Mars 2006)

Mon bonheur du jour:avoir bichonné toute la journée un cèdre tricentenaire,beau temps,pas de vent,le top quoi


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur du jour:avoir bichonné toute la journée un cèdre tricentenaire,beau temps,pas de vent,le top quoi



Ouargh, il a l'air énorme !:love:  J'ai un ami jardinier à qui cette photo plaira sans aucun doute.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur du jour:avoir bichonné toute la journée un cèdre tricentenaire,beau temps,pas de vent,le top quoi


Donc la Kiki est en train de te lécher les pieds ? j'ai bon ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi avoir trouvé de petites olives qui entrent dans un nombril de fille




Manque plus que la fille...


----------



## joubichou (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc la Kiki est en train de te lécher les pieds ? j'ai bon ?


Non le léchage de pieds c'est pendant l'apéro,et il est trop tôt


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que la fille...



Euh Galatée , non ?


----------



## Galatée (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Euh Galatée , non ?



Ah non, non, pas possible, y a déjà un piercing dans mon nombril !

Ok, je sors... :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, non, pas possible, y a déjà un piercing dans mon nombril !
> 
> Ok, je sors... :rose:




Que dans le nombril ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Que dans le nombril ?


Hé, faut qu'elle se dépêche de revenir, hein, t'as faim toi en ce moment...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

encore 10 jours  le pov


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Hé, faut qu'elle se dépêche de revenir, hein, t'as faim toi en ce moment...




De ma chérie : OUI :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Qu'il touche à ma filleule et il va voir comment je m'énerve !!!

Il est comment le piercing ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il touche à ma filleule et il va voir comment je m'énerve !!!
> 
> Il est comment le piercing ?




Avec tout le respect que je dois a Galatée , j'ai mieux a la maison ( enfin encore 10 jours  ) :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Tu viens de perdre des points discos


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de perdre des points discos



Mais euh , je l'aime ma chérie :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mais euh , je l'aime ma chérie :rose:


On lui dira que tu demandes à Tirhum de te dessiner des asiats à poil!
On verra, après!


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

grande bouche !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On lui dira que tu demandes à Tirhum de te dessiner des asiats à poil!
> On verra, après!



Elle est asiat :rose:


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2006)

Ce soir...les bronzés,
Que de souvenirs...


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2006)

un hotel avec le wifi gratos s'est pas beaux sa sans déconné?

merci best hotel et s'est comme sa dans tous les best de france.

je veut pas faire de pub mais la minette de celuit de metz est trop mimi a croqué comme une pomme.


----------



## maiwen (15 Mars 2006)

John Butler Trio en concert ce soir :love: ... magnifique, excellent ! :love:

un truc de fou :rateau: :') :love: :love:

et puis boire un chocolat viennois plus un peu de frites et du pain ("avec un peu plus de salade que de frites s'il vous plaît )


----------



## Galatée (15 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> John Butler Trio en concert ce soir :love: ... magnifique, excellent ! :love:
> 
> un truc de fou :rateau: :') :love: :love:
> 
> et puis boire un chocolat viennois plus un peu de frites et du pain ("avec un peu plus de salade que de frites s'il vous plaît )



Ils passent à Orléans jeudi, si ça t'intéresse !  

Sinon, chocolat et frites ? :mouais:  

SM : bleu, le piercing.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Un super concert en bonne compagnie ! :love: 

Et après cela une salade folle et un mille feuilles à vous mettre par terre avec un peu plus de bonne compagnie qui venait d'un autre excellent concert !  :love:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un super concert en bonne compagnie ! :love:
> 
> Et après cela une salade folle et un mille feuilles à vous mettre par terre avec un peu plus de bonne compagnie qui venait d'un autre excellent concert !  :love:




Pitin, je rentre à peine.

Excellent concert aussi (y'a des témoins pas vrai ?), _All access_ finalement :love: puis le bar en face   _-interlude, une première  -_ et pour finir, derniers verres aux Noctambules à Pigalle.

Belle pleine lune.

Je vais jamais dormir  

Et toujours pas mangé :rateau:

Note perso: ne pas recommencer trop souvent :sleep:


----------



## CLAY (15 Mars 2006)

Arreter de fumer, put....


----------



## Grug2 (15 Mars 2006)

un arbre est tombé 

oui, je sais, a priori c'est pas censé être synonyme de petit bonheur et pourtant si.
Devant ma fenêtre il y avait un sapin, sapin de Noël planté là il y 38 ans, qui dépassait l'immeuble et me bouchait la vue depuis 5 ans
Il vient d'être coupé (don't worry, je vais replanter autre chose  ), du coup, j'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir déménagé. :love:

à moi les couchers de soleil, en plus ça sent hyper bon la sciure jusqu'à mon 2eme etage !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> SuuuUUuuuper : tu vas pouvoir regarder les deux voies ferrées !!
> :love:


Vbull etc...

Taquin

Ben cet après midi, mon gros petit bonheur a été de me taper la bourre avec une bande de furieux. et de trouver ma marraine.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

mon tit bonheur aujourd'hui...mon nouveau moi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur d'aujourd'hui, mon zhom m'a offert une imprimante/scanner pour mon anniv'.... qui ne sera que fin avril..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit bonheur d'aujourd'hui, mon zhom m'a offert une imprimante/scanner pour mon anniv'.... qui ne sera que fin avril..




ah ces bretons....les meilleurs j'vous dit :rose: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mon tit bonheur aujourd'hui...mon nouveau moi


 
Le bonheur est éphémère.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le bonheur est éphémère.




Tiens, salut parrain, me disais cet aprèm' que tu te faisais rare ces jours derniers


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ah ces bretons....les meilleurs j'vous dit :rose: :love:




Il est belgo/breton     c'est pire ?????


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut parrain, me disais cet aprèm' que tu te faisais rare ces jours derniers


 
Mon petit bonheur, avoir parrainé une nioub' que je n'ai pas besoin de materner... 


_... parce que bon, j'ai pas que ça à foutre non plus... _​


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Mars 2006)

Se dire qu'a partir du vendredi 24 , ca va être :love::love::love::love::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur, avoir parrainé une nioub' que je n'ai pas besoin de materner...
> 
> 
> _... parce que bon, j'ai pas que ça à foutre non plus... _​




_Chuis grande quand même.... du haut de mon mètre 50... :rateau: _


----------



## al02 (15 Mars 2006)

Ca y est, je passe à la dignité de *membre d'élite*. :love: Le bonheur, quoi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je passe à la dignité de *membre d'élite*. :love: Le bonheur, quoi.




çà s'arrose non ?????   Je te passe mon verre ??


----------



## al02 (15 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> çà s'arrose non ?????   Je te passe mon verre ??



A côté, il y a du bon pâté : il refroidit.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> A côté, il y a du bon pâté : il refroidit.




Purée !!!!! Tu veux me faire mourir...... d'envie......


----------



## Grug2 (15 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur : le suspens devant l'écran, attendre des MP dégoulinants de ******* et de **** en réponse à un MP d'******* !
> :love:
> 
> 
> _C'est quand vous voulez._


******, ça a le merite d'être clair


----------



## Grug2 (15 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> SuuuUUuuuper : tu vas pouvoir regarder les deux voies ferrées !!
> :love:


ben non, y'a encore des immeubles à couper 

(note : penser à acheter des rideaux  )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mon tit bonheur aujourd'hui...mon nouveau moi



_Comme en ce moment je ne démarre pas au quart de tour, je viens seulement de m'apercevoir que tu avais changé de pseudo .... :rose:  _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Comme en ce moment je ne démarre pas au quart de tour, je viens seulement de m'apercevoir que tu avais changé de pseudo .... :rose:  _




 zou alors! demi tour et au lit avec une bonne tisane


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> zou alors! demi tour et au lit avec une bonne tisane



Dis donc, j'ai regardé ton émission hier soir à la télé, j'te voyais pas si poilue !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2006)

Une bonne épilation totale à la cire... Ça c'est un petit bonheur :love:


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur simple...
Jouer au Kamoulox sur Macgé 
J'adoooooore...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> zou alors! demi tour et au lit avec une bonne tisane



:mouais:  Tisane ???? C'est quoi ça ????

Ha ! T'as dit champagne, j'avais mal compris


----------



## ange_63 (15 Mars 2006)

Mon plaisir du jour...du chocolat et un soda...de Suisse 


:love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2006)

mon plaisir ?! 
avoir retrouvé une connection normale !!..... 
ça a ramé toute la journée; même eu une coupure de 3, 4 h.....:mouais: :hein: 

quand à l'assistance technique.....


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2006)

Un "photomaton" et ça repart !!!! :love: Un grand bonheur !!!




Bon sinon,mon bonheur de l'instant serait de trouver une biscotte entière dans ce paquet de mes 2...mais il n'est pas gagné le 7eme ciel à ce que je pressent !!! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un "photomaton" et ça repart !!!! :love: Un grand bonheur !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oreilles ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Moi deux oeufs à la coque avec un kiwi et un jus de pamplemousse rose, car j'aime pas les biscottes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2006)

*Faire des mouillettes*
avec du kiwi ?



:mouais: 
:afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne épilation totale à la cire... Ça c'est un petit bonheur :love:


La faire ou la subir ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Je me suis fait un lait avec de la Nutella fondu (beaucoup de Nutella) et puis j'y ai trempé 8 Granola, pitain j'ai mal au ventre maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un "photomaton" et ça repart !!!! :love: Un grand bonheur !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heu, pour les biscottes je peux pas t'aider mais pour ce qui est du 7° ciel, ça se discute.


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi deux oeufs à la coque avec un kiwi et un jus de pamplemousse rose, car j'aime pas les biscottes



Je cherche la métaphore là dedans depuis tout à l'heure mais non...mis à part les formes arrondies de tout ces aliments......j'suis presque déçue !




			
				ZXR a dit:
			
		

> heu, pour les biscottes je peux pas t'aider mais pour ce qui est du 7° ciel, ça se discute.


Toi, c'est pas avec ce genre de bécane que je vais grimper ! :mouais: Range ta béquille ! 



Bon ce matin j'ai pas trouvé ma biscotte entière, mais je l'aurai mon bonheur du jour !!!! JE L'AURAI !


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Des bonnes biscottes, c'est un vrai kiff !!
Les biscottes Pasquier au son...hum un délice


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Des bonnes biscottes, c'est un vrai kiff !!
> Les biscottes Pasquier au son...hum un délice




Oui mais tu ne peux pas tremper.... je suis une adepte du trempage dans le café au lait... donc il me faut absolument du pain beurré.....     sinon..... avec les biscottes je vais à la pêche....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche la métaphore là dedans depuis tout à l'heure mais non...mis à part les formes arrondies de tout ces aliments......j'suis presque déçue !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon, ma reine, elle me taquine.  :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ma reine, elle me taquine.  :rose:



bah non elle sait ce que c'est qu'une moto  et qu'un pilote   ... ceci dit d'avoir pris une kawaca te range du coté des bons


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> bah non elle sait ce que c'est qu'une moto  et qu'un pilote   ... ceci dit d'avoir pris une kawaca te range du coté des bons



Ha, voila quelqu'un de bien. Slut mon frère. YO!

pour ta signature. J'adore


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur en pensant à cette prochaine partie de Jungle Speed© qu'on se fera... Hein Taho!, Star, Lumaï & Co. !!! :love: 
Surtout quand le jeu et ses 2 extensions nous attendent dans un coffret en bois... dans sa version de luxe !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Ah ouais en effet ça donne envie !


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

Euh , c quoi ce jeu ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2006)

C'est un jeu mortel. Ne joue à ça avec tes amis, sauf si tu veux les perdre.


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mars 2006)

Oui, d'autant plus que je rappelle à ceux qui n'ont pas tou suivi qu'il y a aussi celui-là à essayer...  

Jungle Speed édition Flower Power !


----------



## maiwen (16 Mars 2006)

ça donne envie :love: et souvenirs :rateau:


----------



## rubren (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> 1 mois! petit bras



Félicitations.....ainsi qu'à la maman....


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Euh , c quoi ce jeu ?


http://jeuxsoc.free.fr/index2.php?principal=/j/jungs.htm&param=

Il faut surtout eviter de jouer avec des gens qui ont des ongles et des bagues... 


PS : elle a l'air top la boite flower power 
JE n'ai que la version basique avec le petit sac en tissu...


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Ma femme m'a arraché une manche de chemise a ce jeu !!
Et ma soeur s'est pété un ongle !
 
(vérridique)


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2006)

J'ai saigné plusieurs fois de la main apres des parties acharnées 

Depuis, je dicte les regles avant de jouer


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme m'a arraché une manche de chemise a ce jeu !!
> Et ma soeur s'est pété un ongle !
> 
> (vérridique)



Ouais, et l'ongle quand il part avec un bout de chair, ça fais bien mal...
Mais pour rester dans le sujet et le bonheur,  moi j'me suis payé un énorme fou rire en voyant le dit totem atterir entre les yeux de ma belle-soeur (de la main de son mari evidemment) !
Mais c'est vrai que c'est un jeu où il ne faut pas avoir peur du sang...c'est un passage obligé ! 
(et j'adore ! )


Pour la suite et fin de l'histoire, je l'ai eu mon bonheur : un échange fort agréable quoique distant, avec une belle brunette !!!  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> http://jeuxsoc.free.fr/index2.php?principal=/j/jungs.htm&param=
> 
> Il faut surtout eviter de jouer avec des gens qui ont des ongles et des bagues...
> 
> ...




Euh ca consiste en quoi en gros ?


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Euh ca consiste en quoi en gros ?



Tu as des cartes avec des symboles.
quand 2 joueurs ont le même symbole, il faut s'emparer du totem !
Tu vois a peut près une grande bobine de fil? Et bin c'est pareil en plus alongé  
Ensuite il y a plein de subtilités, mais c'est un peu long a écrire...

Petit bonheur du soir :
Déca + Eclair au chocolat


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des cartes avec des symboles.
> quand 2 joueurs ont le même symbole, il faut s'emparer du totem !
> Tu vois a peut près une grande bobine de fil? Et bin c'est pareil en plus alongé
> Ensuite il y a plein de subtilités, mais c'est un peu long a écrire...
> ...



Merci :rose:


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:



Ba...de rien,
Faut vivre les parties pour se rendre compte.
Si tu finis pas à l'Hosto, c'est que tu est bon joueur.

2ème petit bonheur du soir :
Mon bébé dort...c'est bien hein...quand il dort...


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba...de rien,
> Faut vivre les parties pour se rendre compte.
> Si tu finis pas à l'Hosto, c'est que tu est bon joueur.
> 
> ...



Tes photos étaient magnifiques de ton bébé et ta femme que tu avais postés ici . Dommage qu'il y en ai pas d'autres


----------



## Virpeen (16 Mars 2006)

À la maison, ce sont les murs qui s'en souviennent : c'est fou ce que ça marque, un totem en plein vol, hein Taho!   

À quand une AES spécial Jungle Speed (faut voir les règles du jeu en plein air ou autres dérivés...) ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Simple, rebrowser le web pour la découverte du centre de la galaxie, avec un trou noir, là


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des cartes avec des symboles.
> quand 2 joueurs ont le même symbole, il faut s'emparer du totem !
> Tu vois a peut près une grande bobine de fil? Et bin c'est pareil en plus alongé
> Ensuite il y a plein de subtilités, mais c'est un peu long a écrire...



Excellent ce jeu, ma fille l'a eu, entre autres, pour Noël.
Jouer à deux à quatre mains, ça c'est un truc a vous rendre dingue, tu ne sais pas quelle main doit partir, tu te plantes , tu rejettes le totem,etc...et tu te marres franchement.  

J'ai essayé tout seul, mais c'est toujours la main droite qui gagne, alors c'est saoulant  

Petit bohneur, je viens de me racheter un HomeCinéma, l'autre ne fonctionnait plus, et depuis que je suis rentré, vu que j'ai la flemme de l'installer ce soir, je regarde le carton.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

Avoir vu pour la première fois  la liste de Schindler et pleurer à la fin . Magnifique ce film , merveilleux acteurs , je n'ai rien d'autre a dire . Ca me donne de plus en plus l'envie de me spécialiser sur cette période de l'histoire et cela me touche un peu plus avec mes origines hébraïques .

Je pleure jamais mais là ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir vu pour la première fois  la liste de Schindler et pleurer à la fin . Magnifique ce film , merveilleux acteurs , je n'ai rien d'autre a dire . Ca me donne de plus en plus l'envie de me spécialiser sur cette période de l'histoire et cela me touche un peu plus avec mes origines hébraïques .
> 
> Je pleure jamais mais là ...



je crois que t'es pas tout seul. Pas vu hier mais précédemment. Fallait l'oser.


----------



## Galatée (17 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : me rendre compte que je me suis levée à 7h30 pour rendre service à mon père mais qu'en fait il m'a laissé un message hier soir pour me prévenir qu'il n'y avait plus besoin... Ah, ces gens de France Telecom qui peuvent pas passer le matin ! Du coup je suis "de garde" cette aprèm'...

Cherchez pas à comprendre ce que je viens de dire, je viens de me lever...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour est plutôt un petit bonheur dhier soir.


Donc, mon petit bonheur cest ce superbe film de * Billy Wilder* : *Irma la douce* avec *Jack Lemmon* et *Shirley MacLaine*:love:




Merci encore *Arté* pour ses belles programmations et ses diffusions en VO.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur du jour : je m'en vais aller faire du decopatch sur une corbeille en bois afin de l'offrir à une copine qui a un COEUR GROS COMME ça ! 

Et voilà na !


----------



## joubichou (17 Mars 2006)

je me suis accordé une journée de repos,c'est ça le bonheur


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> je me suis accordé une journée de repos,c'est ça le bonheur



Tiens moi aussi, ce matin j'ai téléphoner à mon patron pour lui dire que je prennais ma journée et c'est vrai que subitement, comme ça, c'est le bohneur


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi aussi, ce matin j'ai téléphoner à mon patron pour lui dire que je prennais ma journée et c'est vrai que subitement, comme ça, c'est le bohneur



Ah ! J'ai oublié de te dire au téléphone, tout à l'heure : t'es viré ! :modo: :king: :style:


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

Il pleut. Ça fait une heure.

Soulagement physique.  La journée sera donc fraîche


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut. Ça fait une heure.
> 
> Soulagement physique.  La journée sera donc fraîche



Pour la fraîcheur, vin t'en donc faite un tour par ici, tu s'ras pas déçue, tabernaaak


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

On prononce "Tabarnak", avec l'intonation de force sur le "nak",  à la fin.

En plus, si on était sur un forum québécois, ce serait interdit, alors, j'en profit 

Sinon, qu'est-ce que je donnerais pour un plat d'huîtres  avec un tit blanc très frais, dans une brasserie, dans n'importe quelle ville de France, ou sur le bord de la mer, ou même, à Paris. 

Merci pour l'invit. Pascal! Me manque que les tunes pour le ticket...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

Mon bonheur ? ces pantalons larges, on se tate agréablement quand il faut


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

Motif de modification (même si c'est copié plus bas): tapé trop vite, et sans motif. Je me sens comme une branche de Moringa oleifera toute verte... Bref, désolée.

Premiers boulets rouges, mérités, il va de soi...

---

Sinon, j'ai eu un très joli bonheur, tantôt, mais c'est personnel... :rose: Je crois que ça va m'aider à jeter ce qui n'est plus nécessaire. 

Le sevrage est presque terminé.

Autre soulagement.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En effet, avec la moquette que t'as dans face... pas sûre qu'une douce main aura le goût d'y vérifier les coutures...


De lire des trucs comme ça c'est aussi un petit bonheur.



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai eu un très joli bonheur, tantôt, mais c'est personnel... :rose:


Quelqu'un s'est dévoué pour te toucher la branche ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> De lire des trucs comme ça c'est aussi un petit bonheur.
> 
> Quelqu'un s'est dévoué pour te toucher la branche ?



Les petits, comme les grands bonheurs, sont toujours là où on s'y attend le moins. 

Oui, quelqu'un s'est dévoué à la tâche. Sans le savoir.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2006)

je peux aller "recadrer" l'instit de ma fille aujourd'hui, j'ai appris que j'étais pas le seul à me poser des questions à son sujet !!......  
ça va "charcler" !! :love:  on ne touche pas à ma fille !!


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : TOUTES mes réunions sont annulées !!!



​Ca fait toujours plaisir de pas se coltiner des heures de parlotte autour d'une table entourée de vieux c*** de clients-qui-font-chier


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

un petit bonheur tout simple:

avoir le chat à mes pieds qui se prend pour un chien et qui guette le moindre de mes gestes pour me suivre 

Faut que je l'emmene à réviser, c'est plus un ronronnement c'est .... les végétations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> On prononce "Tabarnak", avec l'intonation de force sur le "nak",  à la fin.



ben pour la fin, j'avais bon alors ("naaak") 



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En plus, si on était sur un forum québécois, ce serait interdit, alors, j'en profit



Tiens  Pourquoi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur : avoir un 6eme carré vert


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

Chaque culturre possède ses interdits, ses sacres. Chez nous, ce sont tous les mots d'église qui sont reconnus comme étant de vrais sacres:

Tabernacle
Vierge
Hostie
Calice
Sacrement
Christ, bien sûr.

Prononcés différemment de l'écrit. Le dire devant ses parents, c'est vraiment le top de la médiocrité. Pas juste vulgaire, mais presqu'une agression.

Chez nous, p.u.t.a.i.n, ça marche pas. En tout cas, ça soulage pas autant que les mots d'église  Sinon, ça fait français,ou  quand on veut rire de l'accent du vieux continent


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

C'est vraiment un autre monde le Québec... Proche de la sept..., huit..., neuvième dimension


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Chaque culturre possède ses interdits, ses sacres. Chez nous, ce sont tous les mots d'église qui sont reconnus comme étant de vrais sacres:
> 
> Tabernacle
> Vierge
> ...



Bon, alors *********** on peut pas là bas (t'as vu, là, j'ai bien mis l'accent tonique, hein !  ) ! Bon, je vais prévenir mon fils, il part pour quatre mois et demi à Québec à la mi août. 

EDIT : Au fait, faudra aussi qu'il évite les "Bon dieu, mais c'est bien sur", ou autre rogntudjuuu ou nondidjuuu (deux variantes de "nom de dieu" en belge  ) de par chez nous !


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment un autre monde le Québec... Proche de la sept..., huit..., neuvième dimension



Nous sommes aussi plusieurs à croire que la France vit sur une autre dimension. Bref, pour dire que je ne comprends pas toujours ni la manière, le raisonnement, les idées, les critiques. Assez compliqué.

---

Pascal, le "Bon Dieu" a été épargné de la liste  Sinon, si ton fils sacre en québécois, c'est pas grave, car avec l'accent, va savoir, ça devient charmant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

mon tit bonheur aujourd'hui : penser à mon excellente soirée d'hier soir et d'être arrivée à faire une présentation orale correcte lors de mon séminaire de ce matin malgré mes 4h de sommeil...dur dur! yess c le week end


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur ? 

Mon custum Ibanez que je vais brancher dans 5 minutes.
Let's rock !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

mon ptit bonheur du jour : merci tt le monde   David58 oui c bien moi


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mon ptit bonheur du jour : merci tt le monde   David58 oui c bien moi


J'en perd mon latin...
Je sais plus qui tu es?
Je me rappelles d'une photo d'une blondinette sympa..... 
Mais depuis, je doute.... 

Mon petit bonheur du jour :
Savoir que je suis en vacances ce soir pour une semaine !


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mars 2006)

Aujourdhui, récupération de *Azel Panzer Dragoon RPG*. Que du bonheur !:love:


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

Second petit bonheur de la journée : une boîte vient de m'appeler pour un entretien mardi !!! :style:


----------



## Dory (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Second petit bonheur de la journée : une boîte vient de m'appeler pour un entretien mardi !!! :style:


Je croise les doigts pour toi et te dis le mot de cambronne 

Bonne chance


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

C'est gentil


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Second petit bonheur de la journée : une boîte vient de m'appeler pour un entretien mardi !!! :style:



 et M*&%*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'en perd mon latin...
> Je sais plus qui tu es?
> Je me rappelles d'une photo d'une blondinette sympa.....
> Mais depuis, je doute....



Pour te remettre la tête à l'endroit, voici une photo récente


----------



## ange_63 (17 Mars 2006)

Bon bonheur du jour: ma séance de sport  :love: :love: 
Ca fait du bien de se défouler! 
Ca fait du bien au corps aussi :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Second petit bonheur de la journée : une boîte vient de m'appeler pour un entretien mardi !!! :style:



Veinarde, mais chuis contente pour toi m........ !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur : faire ma sauvegarde bi-annuelle sur mon nouveau graveur double layer... Quelques centimètres gagnés dans mon tiroir à archives.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour te remettre la tête à l'endroit, voici une photo récente



mon autre petit bonheur :
merci à pascal qui dégaine plus vite que son ombre en retrouvant mon ancêtre 

Ned t'inquiète, l'ancêtre il connait pas macgé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Second petit bonheur de la journée : une boîte vient de m'appeler pour un entretien mardi !!! :style:



je te dis M...e et ne réponds surtout pas, çà porte malheur selon la tradition et du coup ce ne serait plus un p'tit bonheur


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2006)

Plus qu'une semaine  :rose:


----------



## al02 (17 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une semaine  :rose:




Une semaine et *un jour* ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2006)

Non même pas vrai


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Ned t'inquiète, l'ancêtre il connait pas macgé



Chui rassuré....:sleep:


----------



## ederntal (17 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour :
> Savoir que je suis en vacances ce soir pour une semaine !



Des vraies vacances sans toucher aux crayons et autres pinceaux ?

mon petit bonheur du soir :


----------



## Captain_X (18 Mars 2006)

Scrubs Rulzzzzz


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Dégustez une ch'tite Rochefort tout en surfant sur le net. 





Manque les petits cubes de fromage et le sel de céleri...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur.... continuer le fil "il était une fois" où je me fais extrêmement plaisir


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Vivre tout simplement


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vivre tout simplement



Et y laisser sa peau, un jour, tout aussi simplement. Oui, oui, ça devrait être un bonheur...

Heureusement, chaque chose en son temps.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

Et chaque post son effacement. Le courage est une chose ignoble.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mars 2006)

Allez, courage !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

mon tit bonheur du jour buller tt le week end  waouh! faisait longtemps, tiens..  çà fait un bien fou


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour : avoir trouvé chez emmaüs (lors d'une vente spéciale informatique) une souris adb en parfait état pour le mac de mon père (2 euros)


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur du jour...

Pensez à toutes les petites olives que je vais pouvoir ramener de mes vacances... Pimentées, fourées, natures, noires, vertes... :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit bonheur du jour...
> 
> Pensez à toutes les petites olives que je vais pouvoir ramener de mes vacances... Pimentées, fourées, natures, noires, vertes... :rose:




Rhôôôôôô ! :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mars 2006)

P'taing, c'est trop bien Blacksad.  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris la




Il y a une petite erreur sur le premier lien qui normalement t'amène ici.

En clair, arrête de faire chauffer sa boîte à mp.  :sleep:
Ca sera son petit bonheur de la journée.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2006)

la pour me tenir éveiller je viens de me faire "la classé américaine" :love: j'ai envi d'une ouiche lorraine :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Mars 2006)

Que ma mère me dise:

- Thérase à m'a dit que t'as écrit dans ce magazine." 

Alors que ça fait 10 fois que je lui dit de m'envoyer le fameux magazine. Elle l'a fait, mais s'est trompée de date... Comme si c'était facile de recevoir de quoi...

Cré Mom, toujours aussi perdue dans sa dyslexie... Ça me manque terriblement


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

J'en ai marre! Ça fait plus de 3 semaines que je tente de lui donner mon ridicule point... Rien n'y fait. La machine ne veut pas.

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à"

Je m'essaye encore demain. Je suis une dure à cuire...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Ah ça... et pas qu'a cuire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça... et pas qu'a cuire...



J'aime ce mec... Et pourtant, je ne l'ai jamais vu...:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

Etre dans deux mois....j'aurais mis assez d'argent de coté pour (enfin ) m'acheter mon téléviseur plasma 107 cm :love: :love: et pouvoir me régaler devant de bons films avec mon amour de fille :love: :love: :love: :love: ( Je t'aime ma chérie...plus que le plasma ???  )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

c'était hier mais bon, c'est un petit bonheur quand même.

J'ai retrouvé une cassette: animals des floyd. faut variment que je loue une interface pour numériser tout ça.

Excellent, même le chat réagi quand on entend les animaux (il furete partout pour trouver les bêtes!


autre: je vais jouer au tennis ce matin.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'était hier mais bon, c'est un petit bonheur quand même.
> 
> J'ai retrouvé une cassette: animals des floyd. faut variment que je loue une interface pour numériser tout ça.
> 
> ...



Je croyais que tu étais passionné de F1


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu étais passionné de F1



oui mais de tennis aussi.

Je suis comme osx: multitache préemptif 

Au fait, qui a gagné?


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour, je l'ai gagner sur ebay.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

mon petit bonheur du jour : Ebay vend même des ailes


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Plus que 5 jours et lire un bouquin sur la Guerre Anglo Américaine :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

je viens de découvrir que j'avais le dvd de fight club depuis 3 ans et je ne l'avais jamais vu :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

Alors, bon film. Mais n'oublie pas de mettre ta ceinture.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de découvrir que j'avais le dvd de fight club depuis 3 ans et je ne l'avais jamais vu :rateau:


La fille à poil passe à 1h19 au cas ou, pour faire vite


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

Rhaaa, je l'avais oublié celle là. 
Y'en a une autre dans la cabine de visionnage, si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Etre dans deux mois....j'aurais mis assez d'argent de coté pour (enfin ) m'acheter mon téléviseur plasma 107 cm :love: :love: et pouvoir me régaler devant de bons films avec mon amour de fille :love: :love: :love: :love: ( Je t'aime ma chérie...plus que le plasma ???  )



Eh oui ! C'est bien ça, le problème : pas de plasma sans gains !


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

Mon deuxième petit bonheur du jour, encore dépenser du fric sur ebay. (  
Une dure journée pour le compte en banque:mouais: )


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui ! C'est bien ça, le problème : pas de plasma sans gains !



Facile mais pas mal,


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

En parlant de net, mon petit bohneur, c'est d'avoir commander les saisons 1 & 2 (la 3 n'étant pas encore dispo) en DVD de la série UN, DOS, TRES. 
Enfin ce qui en fait mon bohneur c'est que c'est un petit cadeau pour mon amour de fille, vu qu'apparement la série est terminée à la télé, elle va être contente de pouvoir se les revoir.

Quand je pense que je n'arrête pas de lui dire " Tu peux pas arrêter de regarder cette connerie de télé"  

Ah les parents !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2006)

Moi aujourd'hui j'ai sodomisé un chien errant.

C'était cool il était propre.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aujourd'hui j'ai sodomisé un chien errant.
> 
> C'était cool il était propre.



T'as pas dû lui faire bien mal


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui j'ai tué personne.


Mais il me reste quelques heures...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas dû lui faire bien mal



Effectivement car j'utilise le gel terpan.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aujourd'hui j'ai sodomisé un chien errant.
> 
> C'était cool il était propre.



 Cest un rituel de domination. Rien de plus naturel


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2006)

Tout à fait... enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend...

Dans mes bras !!!

:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait... enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend...
> 
> Dans mes bras !!!
> 
> :love:



 Dois-je méquiper dune ceinture de chasteté ou dun quelconque gel ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2006)

nan j'aime que le chiens...

les chiennes eventuellement...


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de découvrir que j'avais le dvd de fight club depuis 3 ans et je ne l'avais jamais vu :rateau:



p'tain comme je regrette d'avoir attendu aussi longtemps pour le voir :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Rien ..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mon deuxième petit bonheur du jour, encore dépenser du fric sur ebay. (
> Une dure journée pour le compte en banque:mouais: )




à vouloir voler plus haut la chute postérieure risque d'être dure effectivement :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Une fois n'est pas coutume et pour me faire mentir, un peu de moi aussi ici...

Mon ptit bonheur du jour : cette Orval très fraîche servie dans le verre adéquat. Accompagné de vieux cheddar saupoudré de sel de céleri. En récompense d'une dure journée de bricolage 
Seule ombre au tableau : la personne avec qui j'aimerais la partager n'est pas là. Beaucoup trop loin.

Une autre fois sûrement... sans aucun doute même 


Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Tu me donnes envie : m'en vais en chercher une tiens


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur c'est l'internet : pas d'haleine de backcat


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Une fois n'est pas coutume et pour me faire mentir, un peu de moi aussi ici...
> 
> Mon ptit bonheur du jour : cette Orval très fraîche servie dans le verre adéquat. Accompagné de vieux cheddar saupoudré de sel de céleri. En récompense d'une dure journée de bricolage
> Seule ombre au tableau : la personne avec qui j'aimerais la partager n'est pas là. Beaucoup trop loin.
> ...


Attends, la température de dégustation d'une Orval ne situerait-elle pas aux alentours de 12°? C'est pas très frais 12°... je sens le sacrilège. 
Ceci dit, c'est vrai qu'elle est bonne. C'était même ma préférée, avant que je porte mon amour sur la Kwak© :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur c'est l'internet : pas d'haleine de backcat


Ah, c'est toi la personne qui est trop loin. Je comprends.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

C'est clair que là, tes lunettes ne te seraient d'aucun recours  Ça pique aux yeux, ça rappelle l'odeur du poney après un après midi de pluie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Tu sais, vu où les thermomètres passent leur temps en général, je jauge au juger  Je pense qu'elle n'était pas trop fraîche  Et pour ma part, je la préfère à la Kwak, d'abord parce qu'elle est trappiste, ensuite parce que j'ai failli rentrer dans les ordres après avoir assisté aux vêpres à l'abbaye, ensuite parce que les Ardennes Belges sont entières contenues dans ce bon breuvage  Mais la kwak vient juste après


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

Arfff, un connaisseur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Amateur tout au plus  Ma localisation m'aide bien pour assouvir ce penchant  Mais une amie très très chère m'a fait remarqué récemment que j'étais un piètre passionné, puisque je n'étais même pas capable d'expliquer le procédé de brassage de la bière   Ballot non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

L'important, finalement, c'est de savoir où on les trouve et comment on les ouvre...

Le reste après... 


Il existe des kits de brassage en vente. C'est pas cher, mais ça prend du temps et la bière est dégeulasse. Alors bon...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais une amis très chère m'a fait remarqué récemment que j'étais un piètre passionné, puisque je n'étais même pas capable d'expliquer le procédé de brassage de la bière   Ballot non ?


http://www.orval.be/fr/produits/brasserie/brasserie3.html


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> , ensuite parce que les Ardennes Belges sont entières contenues dans ce bon breuvage



les Ardennes belges ... non rien juste des souvenirs de moment de bonheur qui revienne ...


----------



## Grug2 (19 Mars 2006)

retrouver mon criterium&#8482;, ça me ferrait vraiment plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Non rien finalement... Vais me saoûler la gueule tiens... Ciao...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Non rien finalement... Vais me saoûler la gueule tiens... Ciao...



bah non  j'ai trouvé cela intéressant en tous cas


----------



## toys (19 Mars 2006)

je viens juste de recevoir un mail d'un potes partie il y bien longtemps dans des conditions très limite au yémen ils vas bien il est même papa.

merci internet pour t'es coup de pouce.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

un grand bonheur de lire les posts de toys, j'ai du relire 3 fois:casse: 

un vrai ptit bonheur internet


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bah non  j'ai trouvé cela intéressant en tous cas


Merci t'es gentille :rose: J'dirais même super sympa   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Merci t'es gentille :rose: J'dirais même super sympa   :love:



Toumai , c une crème :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les Ardennes belges ... non rien juste des souvenirs de moment de bonheur qui revienne ...


Ah? Toi aussi?  J'ai des souvenirs fabuleux de Han-sur-Lesse que personne ne pourra jamais m'enlever. *Personne*. Na. Pouet.

ezdith : J'suis pas saoûl mais un peu beurré quand même... Burp. coucou: chef)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

un vrai bonheur ce soir parce la géo c pas trop mon truc gloup gloup c top 
y'a plein d'zanimaux là bas dis donc...connaissais pas...
en même tps la rivière c trop froid pour moi


----------



## Captain_X (20 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, vu où les thermomètres passent leur temps en général, je jauge au juger  Je pense qu'elle n'était pas trop fraîche  Et pour ma part, je la préfère à la Kwak, d'abord parce qu'elle est trappiste, ensuite parce que j'ai failli rentrer dans les ordres après avoir assisté aux vêpres à l'abbaye, ensuite parce que les Ardennes Belges sont entières contenues dans ce bon breuvage  Mais la kwak vient juste après



t'aurais été du genre Shaolin, à péter la gueule aux touristes insistant ...

moi les seuls vêpres que j'accepte sont celles de Rachmaninov qui datent de 1915. un pur condensé de lyrisme orthodoxe 9 euros à la Fnace pour 1h de pure détente limite jouissif. Celui qui n'a jamais entendu ça n'a rien entendu en classique.


----------



## dool (20 Mars 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais été du genre Shaolin, à péter la gueule aux touristes insistant ...
> 
> moi les seuls vêpres que j'accepte sont celles de Rachmaninov qui datent de 1915. un pur condensé de lyrisme orthodoxe 9 euros à la Fnace pour *1h de pure détente limite jouissif*. Celui qui n'a jamais entendu ça n'a rien entendu en classique.



Ouais comme le pot de nutelbiiiip que je suis en train de m'envoyer pour oublier ma peine !!

'tin c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de jouer la concurrence !!!  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Ah? Toi aussi?  J'ai des souvenirs fabuleux de Han-sur-Lesse que personne ne pourra jamais m'enlever. *Personne*. Na. Pouet.
> 
> ezdith : J'suis pas saoûl mais un peu beurré quand même... Burp. coucou: chef)



ah han sur lesse ... de merveilleux souvenir :love:


----------



## iNano (20 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : le réseau WiFi de l'IUT fonctionne !   Je peux enfin surfer depuis mon iBook... Pour fêter ça, petit post !


----------



## dool (20 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> retrouver mon criterium, ça me ferrait vraiment plaisir



Perso ça me ferait plaisir que t'aille effacer tous mes commentaires en trop sur ton vélo !!!! :rose: 

Je te rendrais ton crayon après !


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mars 2006)

Que je me reveille de ce mauvais rêve


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mars 2006)

Qu'on me dise que c'était pas vrai


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Disons que ce n'est pas vrai


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Disons que ce n'est pas vrai



 Mais est-ce la vérité de dire que ce nest pas vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on me dise que c'était pas vrai




y croire encore....car on ne vit point sans espoir...et vivre c'est aussi vivre des joies et des peines...même si nous mourrons tous un jour


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-ce la vérité de dire que ce nest pas vrai ?



peut-être pas. Mais si le fait de le dire peut alléger l'instant, pourquoi se priver d'un moment de petit bonheur. Comme ça, gratuitement.


----------



## toys (20 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> un grand bonheur de lire les posts de toys, j'ai du relire 3 fois:casse:
> 
> un vrai ptit bonheur internet


tu serais pas en train de te foutre de ma geule un petit peut toi? :love:


----------



## toys (20 Mars 2006)

etre grand beaux et fort.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas en train de te foutre de ma geule un petit peut toi? :love:



TOI TOY MON TOI:love: :love:


----------



## toys (20 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> TOI TOY MON TOI:love: :love:


s'est pas très très gentil de ta part!!!!
je vais finir par me faché tout rouge et .........et............et non je suis con je me fache jamais.





[edit/on] bon sa vas tu viens d'être défandu par ton parin sa vas bien se passé [edit/off]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> etre grand beaux et fort.





mais tu l'es mon grand :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> etre grand beaux et fort.



T'as raison, vaut mieux être jeune beau et riche que vieux pauvre et malade !


----------



## toys (20 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mais tu l'es mon grand :love: :love: :love: :love:


sa s'est le miracle du net tu peut être se que tu veux.:love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, vaut mieux être jeune beau et riche que vieux pauvre et malade !


Tu dis ça passque tu te souviens plus de ce que ça fait!
Je te le dis moi : être jeune, beau et riche, c'est pas simple tous les jours...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Je gère très bien!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Que je me reveille de ce mauvais rêve



Ce n'est pas un rêve... Tu ne dors pas...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mars 2006)

Me dire que ce n'était qu'une illusion et que je vais me reveiller réelement


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Me dire que ce n'était qu'une illusion et que je vais me reveiller réelement


De quoi?
Elle est pas revenue?
Elle a pris 35 Kg?


----------



## Malow (20 Mars 2006)

salut tout le monde!!!!!! 

c'était formidable......1 mois après être rentré dans ma boîte, je reviens de vacances....c'est pas cool ça ? !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2006)

la je viens de découvrir une ville dans le 91 qui s'appelle MEROBERT ...non rien :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je te le dis moi : être jeune, beau et riche, c'est pas simple tous les jours...



_Au fait Bobby, je ne sais pas si tu as vu mais tu as fait partie "virtuellement" des tribulations de Gigi !!!     


cf. le fil "Il était une fois"_


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Mars 2006)

ce qui me ferait plaisir .... : finir .....


----------



## katelijn (20 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me ferait plaisir .... : finir .....



Finir quoi?


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Finir quoi?


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3715796&postcount=13951


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Vivre sans se soucier de ses questions qui vous détruit l'existence . J'aimerai avoir l'ataraxie de Spinoza


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

:mouais: on vous dérange pas là ? et si mon petit bonheur du jour c'était de fermer ce fil ? allez, c'est dit

on ferme et on nettoie

« les censeurs sont sangsues brulons-les ! brulons-les ! »

on &#8220;rouvre&#8221;


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

Le petit bonheur du jour : _ Ce message a été supprimé par Nephou. Motif: rien de personnel vous pouvez créer un fil sur les noms de ville "rigolos"_


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du matin : Voir un nouveau fil ouvrir dans le bar :
_rien de personnel&#8230; vous pouvez créer un fil sur les noms de ville "rigolos" 
_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Vos petits bonheurs ne sont pas les mêmes que les nôtres...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vos petits bonheurs ne sont pas les mêmes que les nôtres...



:love: :love: :love: ... Ô combien...


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2006)

mon petit bonheur de ce matin: ne _toujours_ pas être modérateur


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

Pas faux çà, surtout au bar


----------



## imimi (21 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur de la journée : 

Quitter le boulot dans 1 heure pour aller à un entretien d'embauche  
Seul hic, les jeunes manifestent dans la ville, bloquant les rues apparemment... 
Vont me faire arriver en retard...  


Sales jeunes


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

le petit boheur du matin s'est de voire que nephou s'est fait un 20 a la suite!!


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

On va me rembourser quelques sous :love: 
la CAF et le CCAS se sont plantés :rateau: 
Je vais enfin récupérer la totalité de mon RMI...  
Fini la soupe et la pomme du repas du soir et bonjour légumes/viandes et patisseries   

:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> On va me rembourser quelques sous :love:
> la CAF et le CCAS se sont plantés :rateau:
> Je vais enfin récupérer la totalité de mon RMI...
> Fini la soupe et la pomme du repas du soir et bonjour légumes/viandes et patisseries
> ...


 
Faut te dénicher un homme (ou une femme...Rhooo...) riche pour t&#8217;entretenir ça rapporte plus. Et puis, ce que donne l&#8217;état d&#8217;un coté, il le reprend de l&#8217;autre. En tout cas, félicitation et bonne appétit !


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Faut te dénicher un homme (ou une femme...Rhooo...) riche pour t&#8217;entretenir ça rapporte plus. Et puis, ce que donne l&#8217;état d&#8217;un coté, il le reprend de l&#8217;autre. En tout cas, félicitation et bonne appétit !



Merci c'est gentil! :love:  
Arff trouver un homme pour m'entretenir :rose: j'suis pas trop pour le principe  

 
En revanche trouver l'homme de ma vie, ça oui, j'suis pour!   
 

Bonne aprèm


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)

> trouver un homme pour m'entretenir  j'suis pas trop pour le principe



Entièrement d'accord avec toi... Etre libre....


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

Attends Dory... T'as un parrain corse non ? T'appelle çà _être libre_  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Avoir compris certaines choses sur ma vie actuelle  , si je peux parler de vie .


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Attends Dory... T'as un parrain corse non ? T'appelle çà _être libre_  :love:


Il y a le continent entre nous et la confiance règne ....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est gentil! :love:
> Arff trouver un homme pour m'entretenir :rose: j'suis pas trop pour le principe
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, on m'appelle?

Homme idéal, un vrai petit bonheur à lui tout seul :love:

t'as de beaux cheveux tu saaiiis.


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on m'appelle?
> 
> Homme idéal, un vrai petit bonheur à lui tout seul :love:
> 
> t'as de beaux cheveux tu saaiiis.


hop hop hop mon petit on se calme et on boit frais.

je suis le mari idéal (no drug's no alcool) je prend soin des gens et je ne fait pas pipi sur les plante verte.

alors tu dit mieux?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop mon petit on se calme et on boit frais.
> 
> je suis le mari idéal (no drug's no alcool) je prend soin des gens et je ne fait pas pipi sur les plante verte.
> 
> alors tu dit mieux?


 Petits bonheurs du jours:

lapin blanc et bouc casqué vous proposent un blot comme mari idéaux.

L'un ne fait pas pipi partout, l'autre fait la bouffe.

C'est ça le vrai bonheur, manque plus qu'un pour faire la vaisselle et on a fait le plein.:love:


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2006)

Pour les plantes vertes, je confirme ! 

Ha petit bonheur : retrouver un fond de chocolat à patisser alors que je croyais mes placards vides de toute trace de cacao ! :love:
Qui a parlé de dépendance ?


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

..yavait pas une foire aux célibataire dans le temps 
me souviens plus.....


----------



## guytantakul (21 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : avoir évité de justesse une bestiole apeurée qui traversait la route (belette, furet, hermine, rat noir, va savoir...) et qui s'est évanouie dans les fourrés sur le talus après un bond d'un mètre qui laissait présager de sa bonne santé


----------



## Melounette (21 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur d'hier soir : avoir passé un bon moment de poésie avec une grande dame du cirque autour d'un bon vin. Finalement, le monde du spectacle a encore du bon....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

le vin ?


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour : recevoir un texto de ma meilleure amie "exilée" en Pologne :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2006)

Chantier fini,le client très satisfait m'a payé et m'a offert une boite de MONTECRISTO et une boite de COHIBA ramenés de LA HAVANE .


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Moi je viens de réaliser que j'aurai mon 3pièces pour moi seul pendant 2 semaines pleines 

Ça va chauffer 



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Chantier fini,le client très satisfait m'a payé et m'a offert une boite de MONTECRISTO et une boite de *COHIBA* ramenés de LA HAVANE .


Marrant sur google image avec cohiba on tombe sur ça :


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)

Vive les orgies....attention au réveil..


----------



## dool (21 Mars 2006)

Lundi la brune
Mardi une rousse
Mercredi la brune et le rousse recontre la blonde
Jeudi La blonde seule, faut qu'elle se remette
Vendredi jour de la morue
Samedi aller on y s'remet tous
Dimanche recherche dieu dans tous les recoins...


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Supermoquette est marié ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Ah non plus jamais de rousses :affraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Pourtant il y a pas de plus belles femmes que les rousses aux yeux verts :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

J'en ai encore un acouphène


----------



## dool (21 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il y a pas de plus belles femmes que les rousses aux yeux verts :rose:



Si y'a moi !  Je suis un pur bonheur à moi toute seule ! :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a moi !  Je suis un pur bonheur à moi toute seule ! :rateau: :mouais:



Ouais mais c pas de mon age


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a moi !  Je suis un pur bonheur à moi toute seule ! :rateau: :mouais:




Oui mais comme la drogue quand c'est trop pur c'est plus bon  ...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a moi !  Je suis un pur bonheur à moi toute seule ! :rateau: :mouais:



on dit ça, on dit ça.

Jeudi, entretien avec d'anciens concurrents. Cross the finger with me please.


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais c pas de mon age



Je pensais que certains hommes préféraient les femmes "mures"  :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que certains homme aimaient les femmes "mures"  :rateau:




Bien toi , tu n'aimes pas l'orthographe en tout cas


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de réaliser que j'aurai mon 3pièces pour moi seul pendant 2 semaines pleines
> 
> Ça va chauffer
> 
> Marrant sur google image avec cohiba on tombe sur ça :


essaye avec noix de coco...


----------



## dool (21 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais comme la drogue quand c'est trop pur c'est plus bon  ...   :rateau:



Si tu te drogue au plastique c'est sûr !  

En tout cas vos remarques m'ont fait plaisir !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> essaye avec noix de coco...




'tain ça doit pas être commode ...  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

_ __je pensais pas qu'un petit bonheur pouvait amener un gros bordel  _​


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Ouais c'est vrai!
SM t'abuses hein...



​


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

Deux heures de sport, ça défoule :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : Avoir viré une conne de ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

petit bonheur du jour, j'ai réussi ma présentation à un séminaire malgré le manque de sommeil:sleep:  et j'ai découvert aux résultats des tests en tous genres effectués par les chasseurs de têtes que je dois changer d'orientation  changer radicalement de voie et m'orienter vers le créatif,  le médical, le coaching, sâcré(s) changement(s) en perspective 

mon autre bonheur St john a reprit du poil de la bête!


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour : Avoir viré une conne de ma vie



Mon bonheur du jour lire le message ci-dessus... :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur du jour lire le message ci-dessus... :love:



Je parlais pas de toi pourtant


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais pas de toi pourtant




ha bon j'ai cru...tu m'as bien viré de msn pourtant...


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha bon j'ai cru...tu m'as bien viré de msn pourtant...



Tu sais ce que je pense de toi pourtant :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Fayot


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)

Il vient de rompre ....il tente sa chance...


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Ah non , pas du tout


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Fayot


C'était le petit bonheur du soir : foutre la merde.
Double bonheur : remarquer que je ne suis pas le seul à aimer ça.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

P'tain mon GRAND bonheur du jour : avoir retrouvé ma connection internet !!!!! 

J'avais une vieille frustration hier soir !!

Coucou tout le monde, suis bien contente de vous retrouver


----------



## imimi (22 Mars 2006)

Petits bonheurs du jour :

1/ Avoir deux messages de boites qui veulent me voir pour des entretiens d'embauche !!!
Pfiouuuu ça n'arrête pas en ce moment et ça c'est plutôt cool :style: 

2/ Voir tomber la neige de mon bureau :love:


----------



## Dory (22 Mars 2006)

> / Avoir deux messages de boites qui veulent me voir pour des entretiens d'embauche !!!
> Pfiouuuu ça n'arrête pas en ce moment et ça c'est plutôt cool



Comme quoi il ne faut jamais perdre espoir.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Petits bonheurs du jour :
> 
> 1/ Avoir deux messages de boites qui veulent me voir pour des entretiens d'embauche !!!
> Pfiouuuu ça n'arrête pas en ce moment et ça c'est plutôt cool :style:
> ...



Pour un CPE? 

 Félicitation, en espérant un beau CDI au bout.


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Petits bonheurs du jour :
> 
> 1/ Avoir deux messages de boites qui veulent me voir pour des entretiens d'embauche !!!
> Pfiouuuu ça n'arrête pas en ce moment et ça c'est plutôt cool :style:



Cool ! 




			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Voir tomber la neige de mon bureau :love:




T'as pas fermé la fenêtre ? 




P'tit bonheur du jour : un chouette-cadeau-qui-se-déguste-par-les-oreilles de la part d'un amour de pote !  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Avoir réussi une victoire sur ma santé mentale


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir réussi une victoire sur ma santé mentale




Petit bonheur : lire ce genre de bonne nouvelle


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur : lire ce genre de bonne nouvelle



Cependant , il faut que cela continues


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

voir que mac gémération n'a pas fermé le jour ou j'ai du temps pour passé faire un tour.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> voir que mac gémération n'a pas fermé le jour ou j'ai du temps pour passé faire un tour.



 Vbulletin taquin ?


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Vbulletin taquin ?


non même pas vrai!


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> voir que mac gémération n'a pas fermé le jour ou j'ai du temps pour passé faire un tour.




Bon alors, t'as eu ou pas tes rations ?  :hein:






StJohn, il faut que toi tu continues.


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, t'as eu ou pas tes rations ?  :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mes rations  

je voie pas de quoi tu parle.

pouriez vous dévellopé votre pensé?


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mes rations
> 
> je voie pas de quoi tu parle.
> 
> pouriez vous dévellopé votre pensé?





			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> voir que mac *gémération* n'a pas fermé le jour ou j'ai du temps pour passé faire un tour.



Comme le disait l'une de mes filleules, c'est un des petits bonheurs de tous les jours que de te lire !    :love:


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme le disait l'une de mes filleules, c'est un des petits bonheurs de tous les jours que de te lire !    :love:


je suis un boulai comme il n'est pas possible de l'inventer !!

bon sa sens le thé au café des Cordliers je vous lèche (et là s'est pas fait au hasard)


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

elle est contente car elle a vue daphné 
et le dossier afrique est bouclé 

signé pas toys


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour : Avoir viré une conne de ma vie



C'est marrant, ça ; mais tu me fais penser qu'un de mes plus grands bonheur, c'est justement de ne jamais avoir connu de connes ; et avec du recul d'avoir simplement gardé du respect et de l'estime pour celles qui m'ont ouvert leurs bras et le reste, qui m'ont supporté, tolléré, voire épaulé... Les petits bonheurs que j'ai connus avec elles sont du coup moins présent que celui de cet instant...

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, vous fûtes loin d'être comme il dit le jeune homme...  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça ; mais tu me fais penser qu'un de mes plus grands bonheur, c'est justement de ne jamais avoir connu de connes ; et avec du recul d'avoir simplement gardé du respect et de l'estime pour celles qui m'ont ouvert leurs bras et le reste, qui m'ont supporté, tolléré, voire épaulé... Les petits bonheurs que j'ai connus avec elles sont du coup moins présent que celui de cet instant...
> 
> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, vous fûtes loin d'être comme il dit le jeune homme...  :love:




Tu as bien de la chance :hein:


----------



## Dory (22 Mars 2006)

Voilà un Galant et Grand Homme et dont je suis fière d'être sa filleule.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien de la chance :hein:



Il m'est arrivé de penser le contraire... Mais sur l'instant... C'est surtout le recul qui remet pas mal de choses à leur place...


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé de penser le contraire... Mais sur l'instant... C'est surtout le recul qui remet pas mal de choses à leur place...




Bien dit


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un Galant et Grand Homme et dont je suis fière d'être sa filleule.




Ne me jettez pas la pierre . La " conne " en question a été vraiment méchante avec moi et ne veut en rien reconnaître ses torts :hein: . Et , je suis aussi galant et j'ai un profond respect pour vous mesdames :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ne me jettez pas la pierre . La " conne " en question a été vraiment méchante avec moi et ne veut en rien reconnaître ses torts :hein: . Et , je suis aussi galant et j'ai un profond respect pour vous mesdames :rose:


Ahhhh, c'est pour ça que t'as changé ta signature...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

Mais qui parle de te jeter la pierre  On ne va tout de même pas parler de ce que l'on ne connait pas... Juste quelques considérations sur le temps qui appaise... Normal que tu sois à vif 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh, c'est pour ça que t'as changé ta signature...


C'est un coup bas, ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui parle de te jeter la pierre  On ne va tout de même pas parler de ce que l'on ne connait pas... Juste quelques considérations sur le temps qui appaise... Normal que tu sois à vif


 D'ailleurs, je ne crois pas qu'elle se nomme Pierre... 






			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est un coup bas, ça


 Oui...


Je m'aime.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

Tu n'es pas gentil... Ne t'étonnes pas si le jour où tu te noies un inconnu t'offre un verre d'eau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

vous déconnoies mais st J Perse, il en pense quoi?


reviens, on t'aime:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Désolé de ne pas être omniprésent mais je me fais mon ptit bonheur du jour : Lire  _Le miroir des Limbes_ de Mr Malraux :rose: . 


Moi aussi , je vous aimes mais je preferes les mac useuse :rose::love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de ne pas être omniprésent mais je me fais mon ptit bonheur du jour : Lire  _Le miroir des Limbes_ de Mr Malraux :rose: .
> 
> 
> Moi aussi , je vous aimes mais je preferes les mac useuse :rose::love:



rassures toi, moi aussi:love:

J'ai juste eu peur que les limbes de l'infini ne t'emmene dans des rêveries d'où je ne pourrais plus lire tes vagabondages éveillés.

As tu lu le vagabond des limbes?


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Je ne suis pas adepte des bandes dessinées


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas adepte des bandes dessinées



c'est un tort, celle là est à redécouvrir:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir réussi une victoire sur ma santé mentale



çà c'est enfin un grand bonheur pour moi, bravo ! :love:


----------



## CLAY (22 Mars 2006)

que mon pote répondes au tél quand j' l' apelles........Vais m' le faire!


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> çà c'est enfin un grand bonheur pour moi, bravo ! :love:




Ce n'est pas assez


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de ne pas être omniprésent mais je me fais mon ptit bonheur du jour : Lire  _Le miroir des Limbes_ de Mr Malraux :rose: .
> 
> 
> Moi aussi , je vous aimes mais je preferes les mac useuse :rose::love:



St john est un jeune homme sensible et romantique. Il a certes mal retransmis par écrit son ressentiment actuel sur les femmes sur son post précédent. il se protège et apprend tout simplement de la vie. 
  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> St john est un jeune homme sensible et romantique. Il a certes mal retransmis par écrit son ressentiment actuel sur les femmes sur son post précédent. il se protège et apprend tout simplement de la vie.
> :love:




Vous , Mademoiselle vous pourriez m'en apprendre :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas assez



va voir ton parrain (cf signature) toi


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> va mettre ta frimousse chez ton parrain toi




Hein ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Mars 2006)

voir que les gens changent  ... ou pas ...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour : La *Playstation 3* ne sera pas zoné pour les jeux.



Enfin!!!!!:love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : au lieu d'être viré demain, je ne suis viré que dans un mois :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur ? gK a changé sa poche


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

'tain, t'es con


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Mars 2006)

lire ce merveilleux livre paru chez Taschen: "computers", un histoire de l'informatique depuis les origines...

très très interressant, et je peux vous dire qu'Apple y a bien plus d'articles et de photos que proportionnellement à ses parts de marché..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

petit bonheur du jours:

attendre une propal après mon entretien de tout à l'heure :love::love::love:


----------



## joubichou (23 Mars 2006)

petit bonheur,je viens de m'acheter le NOKIA N 70,vraiment sympa l'engin


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur du jours:
> 
> attendre une propal après mon entretien de tout à l'heure :love::love::love:




attendre_peut être_ une propal après mon entretien de tout à l'heure...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur ? gK a changé sa poche


Ah mon avis, t'as surtout un sacré rhume... :mouais: :hosto:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là il y a cinq minutes...
> Une superbe amie qui m'appelle de son mobile dans la rue, sous la pluie, rien pour noter le numéro que j'avais à lui donner _"Je vais essayer de le retenir, avec des moyens mnémotechniques chuis forte pour ça... !"
> _Je trouve le numéro.
> :mouais:
> ...



Et?...
Tu l'as niquée?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

.......pouvoir dormir a plus de soif, etre deja a samedi soir, couper le reveil et dormir dormir dormir


----------



## CLAY (23 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> .......pouvoir dormir a plus de soif, etre deja a samedi soir, couper le reveil et dormir dormir dormir




Ca c' est vrai, quel bonheur,  ne plus entendre le réveil sonner!:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (23 Mars 2006)

> On se dit ce qui nous ferait plaisir?



Qu'elle me lâche la grappe bordel de m**de....


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

Que j'ai des tablettes de Ritter Sport chez moi


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Mars 2006)

Que je sois au moins sélectionnée pour l'entrevue.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

Manger du Ritter Sport


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

du ban ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Que j'arrête de dépenser mon fric au fur et à mesure qu'il arrive et que je me paye l'Opentype font dont je rêve..


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2006)

Le relire encore...


----------



## sofiping (24 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le relire encore...


tu lis lequel ... je suis avec Dick Contino's blues  :love:


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça ; mais tu me fais penser qu'un de mes plus grands bonheur, c'est justement de ne jamais avoir connu de connes ; et avec du recul d'avoir simplement gardé du respect et de l'estime pour celles qui m'ont ouvert leurs bras et le reste, qui m'ont supporté, tolléré, voire épaulé... Les petits bonheurs que j'ai connus avec elles sont du coup moins présent que celui de cet instant...
> 
> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, vous fûtes loin d'être comme il dit le jeune homme...  :love:



Rien à redire


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tu lis lequel ... je suis avec Dick Contino's blues  :love:








 étonnant... 





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Rien à redire



Moi non plus


----------



## sofiping (24 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> étonnant...



Ah oui ... c'est celui qui m'a le plus marqué ... pour moi ellroy n'est pas un petit bonheur ... c'est quasi une histoire d'amour .


----------



## toys (24 Mars 2006)

le petit bonheur du jour s'est le mal de crâne qui veux dire bonne nuits les petits.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ... c'est celui qui m'a le plus marqué ... pour moi ellroy n'est pas un petit bonheur ... c'est quasi une histoire d'amour .



"Un tueur sur la route" demeure mon manuel de savoir-vivre...  Avec la bio de Ted Bundy par Ann Rule...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> du ban ?



Honni soit qui banni pense !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Des lingettes humides aux toilettes


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur à moi c'était hier soir à 20h40 que cela à commencé :

J'ai regardé avec un immense plaisir "Le festin de Babette" sur Arte
Un vrai régal 
Un festin de roi 
C'était ...... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm déliciouse !!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le relire encore...




Noir, noir vraiment noir mais tellement fort


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous, (je me trompe de fil là non ?)

Les _choses nous faisant plaisir_ constituant de plus en plus _de petits bonheurs_, les deux fils ont été tressés ensemblé.

voilà voilà

bisous by Nephou


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour: Mes achats ebay ont été livrés! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour :

Discussion supprimée par [MGZ] BackCat
Motif: Contente toi de poster dans les fils déjà existants plutôt que d'étaler ton vide partout...

Je sais c'est cruel.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour :
> 
> Discussion supprimée par [MGZ] BackCat
> Motif: Contente toi de poster dans les fils déjà existants plutôt que d'étaler ton vide partout...
> ...


Mon bobbynou, je t'aime trop pour croire que tu n'as pas de joies plus grandes (et plus sérieuses) dans la vie.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon bobbynou, je t'aime trop pour croire que tu n'as pas de joies plus grandes (et plus sérieuses) dans la vie.


Je t'avoue que là maintenant c'était plus pour la blague. 
Si je faisais la liste de mes petits bonheurs du jour, il faudrait que j'évoque plein de trucs qui vous regardent pas, bande de petits voyeurs! 

Bref, rien d'extraordinaire, autant faire dans la blague...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bref, rien d'extraordinaire, autant faire dans la blague...


Oui, le bonheur est une chose trop sérieuse.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si je faisais la liste de mes petits bonheurs du jour



Non, non !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le bonheur est une chose trop sérieuse.


Comme les impôts ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non !


Tiens! 
Même Amok est d'accord! (j'encadre)
Puisque c'est ça j'édite tiens! Et vlan!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

> Petit bonheur du jour :
> 
> Discussion supprimée par [MGZ] BackCat
> Motif: Contente toi de poster dans les fils déjà existants plutôt que d'étaler ton vide partout...
> ...


En tout cas, c'était mon ptit bonheur d'hier 

Et oui, rien d'étonnant, je suis cruel


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, rien d'étonnant, je suis cruel



Mais c'est si bon quand tu fais mal ! :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, c'était mon ptit bonheur d'hier
> 
> Et oui, rien d'étonnant, je suis cruel





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est si bon quand tu fais mal ! :love:




SM? :rateau:   


Mon petit bonheur a moi c'est de manger en ce moment :love: :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le bonheur est une chose trop sérieuse.


Tout à fait.
Exactement comme l'humour.
Ce fil est d'ailleurs parsemé de preuves de ce que j'avance là...
Ne suivez pas mon regard, on va encore dire que je diffame, voire que je fous la merde!
Alors que moi, jamais, DocEvil m'en garde...


----------



## al02 (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé un Salers de derrière les fagots avec une croûte habitée ! :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un Salers de derrière les fagots avec une croûte habitée ! :love:



Plus un bonheur là
Mais une désolation vu la quantité de croute, reste plus rien à manger 
Enfin presque.

En tout cas, mon petit bonheur du jour, c'est de m'écouter du Jean Claude Vannier 
Plus particulièrement celui intitulé "En public & Fait maison"
C'est subtil et plein de bon sens
Et cela change de la guimauve que l'on peut entendre trop souvent à mon goût 
Allez c'était mon p'tit bonheur du jour


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait.
> Exactement comme l'humour.
> Ce fil est d'ailleurs parsemé de preuves de ce que j'avance là...
> Ne suivez pas mon regard, on va encore dire que je diffame, voire que je fous la merde!
> Alors que moi, jamais, DocEvil m'en garde...



Ah si donne des noms
Que l'on salive 
Je te promet, que cela ne sortira pas de MacGé
Enfin presque .....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

PAs de trois-à-la-suite en dessous de 4 ans de macG..


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai enfin trouvé le Tome 1 de *Blacksad.*  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil m'en garde...


note pour plus tard :
ne jamais lire trop vite et surtout lire jusqu'au bout


----------



## ange_63 (24 Mars 2006)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur : j'ai entendu à la radio tout à l'heure : 
La France, c'est comme une mobylette, ça fonctionne au mélange


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mars 2006)

Ne pas avoir eu une attaque de panique aujourd'hui


----------



## ange_63 (24 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas avoir eu une attaque de panique aujourd'hui


----------



## al02 (24 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas avoir eu une attaque de panique aujourd'hui



Jour J


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Jour J




Et non


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

jet ski toute l'apres midi, rien de mieux pour se vider la tete, se faire quelques frayeurs, s'amuser, bref passer une bonne apres midi comme a chaque fois !!!


----------



## maiwen (24 Mars 2006)

avoir (presque) fini un nouveau fond d'écran que j'aime :love: j'y ai passé une bonne partie de l'après-midi ... et bon c'est un peu nase comme p'tit bonheur mais en même temps ça fait 1 mois que j'ai pas cours, on fait ce qu'on peut


----------



## Galatée (24 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avoir (presque) fini un nouveau fond d'écran que j'aime :love: j'y ai passé une bonne partie de l'après-midi ... et bon c'est un peu nase comme p'tit bonheur mais en même temps ça fait 1 mois que j'ai pas cours, on fait ce qu'on peut



Mouarf, moi ça ne fait que deux semaines !

Pour mon 200ème post, mon petit bonheur est une bonne bière en regardant Friends, sans penser à demain. 
Pensez à moi, j'passe un concours ! :love:  :love: 
Vivement demain midi ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> PAs de trois-à-la-suite en dessous de 4 ans de macG..



Vas dire ça à stook !


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mars 2006)

Lire " Le Miroir des Limbes " .


----------



## r0m1 (25 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vas dire ça à stook !



oh c'est pas bien de balancer !!  

petit bonheur, demain je me lève sans réveil... :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est pas bien de balancer !!
> 
> petit bonheur, demain je me lève sans réveil... :love: :love:



Je balance pas, Chaton est au courant, c'est juste qu'il l'avait un peu perdu de vue 

pis le Stoucounet, y faisait pas des "trois à la suite", lui, en dessous de cinq, il frisait la dépression ! 

(Stook, si tu nous r'gardes  )


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2006)

*j'm'ennuie**, là **.......tout de suite !!....* :hein: :mouais: 
en même temps, c'est une sensation que j'aime bien (là, tout de suite)....


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

C'est une chance ... ça prouve que t'est capable de penser!
Rassurant, non?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

mon super bonheur du jour: avoir enfin retrouvé tous mes fichiers après de longues heures de néant le plus total
merci à remy, Nightwalker et bien sûr mon parrain koala qui a faillit mourir de faim à cause de moi:rose:


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mon super bonheur du jour: avoir enfin retrouvé tous mes fichiers après de longues heures de néant le plus total
> merci à remy, Nightwalker et bien sûr mon parrain koala qui a faillit mourir de faim à cause de moi:rose:


----------



## toys (25 Mars 2006)

avoir fini une vidéo pour la fête de demain et aussi avoir converti JC au mac, il prend son IBOOK 12 lundi .


----------



## Melounette (25 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur d'hier soir : avoir rencontré quelqu'un dedans la vraie vie et trouver qu'il est plus sympa et même plus simple que ce qu'on ne pensait. Mais avoir été une vraie garce quand même, parce que c'est ça qui est bon. Merci.


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit bonheur d'hier soir : avoir rencontré quelqu'un dedans la vraie vie et trouver qu'il est plus sympa et même plus simple que ce qu'on ne pensait. Mais avoir été une vraie garce quand même, parce que c'est ça qui est bon. Merci.






Non, c' est pas bien de faire la belle, coquine; et après on s' étonne .

ben ouais koi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mars 2006)

*De bon matin*
Aller aux halles centrales, apprécier le spectacle des étaliers déballant leurs produits et rentrer chez soi, éclairé d'une lumière encore faible dans une ville encore déserte, chargée de tous les possibles et de tous les réalisables que réserve la journée naissante.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

Moi c'est de vivre une révolution, après cinq ans de bouchons bleus






on passe aux bouchons bruns


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur de ce matin : avec mon fils, nous poser des colles sur les noms des différents personnages qui jalonnent tout la série des Tintin & Milou


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour les grands bonheurs du jour mais j'aurai pu:

Ayé, reçu la propal, plus qu'à peaufiner tout ça et puis Zou, démarrage le 3.


chut: c'est les concurrents de mon ancien mandant. Ca va saigner:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

Faire la "grass'mat" jusqu'à 8H37 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour les grands bonheurs du jour mais j'aurai pu:
> 
> Ayé, reçu la propal, plus qu'à peaufiner tout ça et puis Zou, démarrage le 3.
> 
> ...




Bonne chance à toi


----------



## Melounette (25 Mars 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Non, c' est pas bien de faire la belle, coquine; et après on s' étonne .
> 
> ben ouais koi


Y a des fois, je comprends rien à ce que disent les gens de ce forum. Je ne sais même pas de quoi il parle. Oui, on peut prendre ça comme un p'tit bonheur.
Edit : En plus t'es qui toi ?


----------



## al02 (25 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas torturer les animaux, et encore moins les chats. C'est tellement gentil, un *chat*.


----------



## laurent_iMac (25 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur à moi aujourd'hui ....

c'est de vous lire, car il y a entre autre :
- du bonheur, 
- des soupirs, :bebe:
- des rêves, :love: 
- des sous entendus, :afraid:
- de la jalousie, :casse:
- des réglements de compte, :hosto:
- etc .. etc ... 
Mais surtout le plaisir de vivre. :king:
Et là c'est le principal. Non ?


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a des fois, je comprends rien à ce que disent les gens de ce forum. Je ne sais même pas de quoi il parle. Oui, on peut prendre ça comme un p'tit bonheur.
> Edit : En plus t'es qui toi ?



un coup tu sais, un coup tu sais pas .c' est toi qui a du mal ,on dirait 
Sinon je suis moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mars 2006)

lire malraux


----------



## Galatée (25 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour est de savoir que ce week end je ne vais rien faire DU TOUT.
Alors même s'il pleut des cordes, je m'en fous, parce que ça y est, mon concours est passé, et que je vais pouvoir GLANDER jusqu'à lundi !

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Et aussi, une chouette rencontre aujourd'hui !
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, une chouette rencontre aujourd'hui !
> :love:  :love:  :love:



On avait rendez-vous ?    

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

vrai:


driiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnng!

j'ouvre, 2 personnes, une femme un homme...

bonjour, croyez vous en l'éternité? (je regarde et lui; tient un missel sur un questionnaire...)

Non.

Ne voulez vous pas vivre éternellement ? (la grenouille, interloquée s'énerve)

Non, la vie, faut que ça pulse et pas que ça s'éternise.

...... 2 carpes en face de moi.....

Mais, vous ne voulez pas trouver la paix (je les interromps)?

nan, je vois pas l'intérêt. Et puis j'ai déja donné, merci.


............ c'est plus des carpes, c'est requiem pour un con de gainsbourg mais sans le son !


Y en a quelques uns d'ici qui m'ont manqué (ils se reconnaitront:love, je crois qu'on aurait bien ri. Pour leurs remarques acides et bien-malplacées.


Absoluement véridique  petit bonheur que de pouvoir dire tout haut ce que je pense tout bas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

un petit bonheur qui parait derisoire : demain pas de reveil !!!!!!    

je vais decrocher le telephone (non maman, tu ne me sortira pas du lit a l'aube comme a ton habitude    )
fermer la porte a clef de ma chambre et mettre plusieurs affiches dans la maison qui disent

"JE DORS ET VOUS ETES PRIEZ  DE NE PAS ME REVEILLER !!!!!!

FIFILLE , GAFFE A TOI SI TU TE DISPUTE AVEC FREROT, PAS DE SORTIE PENDANT 1 MOIS !!!

FISTON, AU MOINDRE BRUIT TU PEUT OUBLIER  NINTENDO TELE ET ORDI JUSQ'A LA FIN DE L'ANNÉE!!!! "



croyez vous que sa va marcher ?


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> un petit bonheur qui parait derisoire : demain pas de reveil !!!!!!
> 
> je vais decrocher le telephone (non maman, tu ne me sortira pas du lit a l'aube comme a ton habitude    )
> fermer la porte a clef de ma chambre et mettre plusieurs affiches dans la maison qui disent
> ...



Si toi tu tiens tes engagements: OUI


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2006)

La semaine dernière ma fille était invitée chez une copine. Cela fait depuis le début de l'année (scolaire,l'année) qu'elle _veut_ être sa copine et qu'elle la travaille ...
Elle y est parvenue ! Et depuis deux-trois  semaines le moral de poupoule est au beau fixe.

Quand nous sommes allés chercher Viviana au sortir de son après-midi _entre copines_, elle avait le regard vif et perçant de ceux à qui rien de mauvais ne peut plus arriver. Un peu le regard du capitaine à la proue du navire, au soleil couchant, alors qu'il sent la terre encore inconnue proche, qu'elle va bientôt s'offrir à lui.

Bref : elle avait une patate de folie.

Et ça, je peux vous le dire, c'est un vrai bonheur


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> La semaine dernière ma fille était invitée chez une copine. Cela fait depuis le début de l'année (scolaire,l'année) qu'elle _veut_ être sa copine et qu'elle la travaille ...
> Elle y est parvenue ! Et depuis deux-trois  semaines le moral de poupoule est au beau fixe.
> 
> Quand nous sommes allés chercher Viviana au sortir de son après-midi _entre copines_, elle avait le regard vif et perçant de ceux à qui rien de mauvais ne peut plus arriver. Un peu le regard du capitaine à la proue du navire, au soleil couchant, alors qu'il sent la terre encore inconnue proche, qu'elle va bientôt s'offrir à lui.
> ...




Mais c'est fantastique


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Re - avoir envie de faire des choses et d'autres ..


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

j'ai adoré cette longue soirée DVD. On ne parle jamais assez de la qualité de certains _bonus_


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

L'interview de _Sanchez_ dans Boogie Nights ?


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour?

Découvrir la vérité sur certaines personnes....


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> un petit bonheur qui parait derisoire : demain pas de reveil !!!!!!
> 
> je vais decrocher le telephone (non maman, tu ne me sortira pas du lit a l'aube comme a ton habitude    )
> fermer la porte a clef de ma chambre et mettre plusieurs affiches dans la maison qui disent
> ...



Ferme et inflexible être tu dois


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> FIFILLE , GAFFE A TOI SI TU TE DISPUTE AVEC FREROT, PAS DE SORTIE PENDANT 1 MOIS !!!
> 
> FISTON, AU MOINDRE BRUIT TU PEUT OUBLIER  NINTENDO TELE ET ORDI JUSQ'A LA FIN DE L'ANNÉE!!!! "


ce serait un véritable grand bonheur si ma mère savait faire ça :sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> FIFILLE , GAFFE A TOI SI TU TE DISPUTE AVEC FREROT, PAS DE SORTIE PENDANT 1 MOIS !!!
> FISTON, AU MOINDRE BRUIT TU PEUT OUBLIER  NINTENDO TELE ET ORDI JUSQ'A LA FIN DE L'ANNÉE!!!!




*Faites*
des bébés


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur : Prendre le temps de faire un bon p'tit dej' avec croissant, pain au chocolat, pain frais, jus d'orange, café tout chaud :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas , je me sens bien


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas , je me sens bien



Voilà une bonne nouvelle


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bonne nouvelle




Oui enfin si je pouvais me reveiller avec dans les bras une belle inconnue , je dirai pas non :rose:


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'interview de _Sanchez_ dans Boogie Nights ?



seul pb on avait pas le 16/9e l'interview était tronquée


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2006)

Découvrir les jolies bottes noir de Dory.  

(ben quoi?? il m'en faut peu et alors??   )


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

ça fera le petit bonheur à certaines et à certains à l'avenir, je suis repassé à un coef de 12 de coup de bool aujourd'hui


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Mars 2006)

Mon bonheur du jour :

écouter parler et encore parler et toujours parler Fabrice Lucchini... :love:  J'adore ce comédien bourré de talent, possédant une mémoire extraordinaire, qui sait me faire rire et qui a des comédiens de référence que j'apprécie hautement tels Louis Jouvet, Bernard Blier ect... 
`
Voili voilou !!


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça fera le petit bonheur à certaines et à certains à l'avenir, je suis repassé à un coef de 12 de coup de bool aujourd'hui


 
Toutes mes félicitations


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça fera le petit bonheur à certaines et à certains à l'avenir, je suis repassé à un coef de 12 de coup de bool aujourd'hui


*Message vBulletin*
_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à teo._


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur du jour :
> 
> écouter parler et encore parler et toujours parler Fabrice Lucchini... :love:  J'adore ce comédien bourré de talent, possédant une mémoire extraordinaire, qui sait me faire rire et qui a des comédiens de référence que j'apprécie hautement tels Louis Jouvet, Bernard Blier ect...
> `
> Voili voilou !!


Achetes le Première de ce mois-ci,
interview exclusive de Lucchini inside !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça fera le petit bonheur à certaines et à certains à l'avenir, je suis repassé à un coef de 12 de coup de bool aujourd'hui


Tu es vraiment sûr que c'est une nouveauté ça ?  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Achetes le Première de ce mois-ci,
> interview exclusive de Lucchini inside !




_Merci Ned !   _


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Revenir du golf et avoir très très bien joué mais pas assez


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Revenir du golf et avoir très très bien joué mais pas assez


Tu es classé ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu es classé ?




Oui


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui


Et, en même temps, il est assez inclassable.


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui


Combien?


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Combien?



Cherches pas , je t'eclate  .


PS: Je plaisante , Dory l'avait compris .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

J'men doutais. Comme le reste donc : mytho. Va vraiment falloir que tu consultes toi. Ça devient lourd.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Je suis handicap 12 , je donne des cours . Mytho ?


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

petit bonheur mais pas des moindres, m'etre couché avec des kangourous dans le crane, et m'etre reveille sans mal de tete :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur mais pas des moindres, m'etre couché avec des kangourous dans le crane, et m'etre reveille sans mal de tete :love: :love: :love:


J'en suis sincèrement heureux pour toi, mais je te signale qu'il existe déjà un sujet "Mes céphalées dont je me souviens".


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Message vBulletin*
> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à teo._





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es vraiment sûr que c'est une nouveauté ça ?  :love:






			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai déjà dit que vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard. Pas d'exception, même pour DocEvil. M**** c'est vrai, faites un peu attention quand on vous parle



c'est pas nouveau mais ça fait toujours du bien à certains


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis handicap 12 , je donne des cours . Mytho ?


Prouve le. Moi aussi je sais dire que je suis handicap 12.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Prouve le. Moi aussi je sais dire que je suis handicap 12.



Tu veux que je te le prouves comment ? Puis , tu sais je n'ai rien a prouver


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

Amateur?
Junior?

Professionnel?

Haut niveau?

Hossegor...Madère...les Iles....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Si. Tu avais à prouver que tu avais changé. On pouvait toujours rêver...


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Amateur?
> Junior?
> 
> Professionnel?
> ...




Je suis amateur mais je compte passer 4 cette année pour passer mon brevet de professeur :rose:


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

c'était pas le forum des petits bonheurs ici...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Non. Ça n'a toujours été qu'un fil de plus. Avec plein de choses dedans qu'on pourrait même s'en passer sans problème... Ne me dis pas que tu y as cru ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu y as cru ?


C'est mon bonheur à moi, allez zou à l'apéro pour fêter ça


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon bonheur à moi, allez zou à l'apéro pour fêter ça



J'amène les olives... :rose: :love:

J'en ai ramené une collection juste pour toi


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. Ça n'a toujours été qu'un fil de plus. Avec plein de choses dedans qu'on pourrait même s'en passer sans problème... Ne me dis pas que tu y as cru ?



j'ai voulu, j'ai voulu  mais je me suis ressaisi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. Ça n'a toujours été qu'un fil de plus. Avec plein de choses dedans qu'on pourrait même s'en passer sans problème... Ne me dis pas que tu y as cru ?


Un moment ! Le chat écume.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> J'amène les olives... :rose: :love:
> 
> J'en ai ramené une collection juste pour toi


Je feme le labo, 21h chez moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas nouveau mais ça fait toujours du bien à certains


On le dit. J'attends des preuves. :love:

_P.S. : Laisse-moi deviner... Ça commençait par "Chpok!" ?_


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

Pis ça finit par une histoire d'amour ?
Coquin, va !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis handicap 12



Moi aussi, je suis handicap 12 : regarde à côté de la barre verte sous mon casque :casse: ::rateau:


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je suis handicap 12 : regarde à côté de la barre verte sous mon casque :casse: ::rateau:


moteur ou ... ?  :casse:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je suis handicap 12 : regarde à côté de la barre verte sous mon casque :casse: ::rateau:



Hein ? Tu joues au golf avec ton shilum ?
Ah, oui, le putt - ok, pigé ! J'ai rien dit...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça commençait par "Chpok!" ?[/I]



J'ai déjà vu çà qq part...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je suis handicap 12 : regarde à côté de la barre verte sous mon casque :casse: ::rateau:


  
Tu n'as pas que 12 handicaps toi ! C'est un mensonge éhonté !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moteur ou ... ?  :casse:



Maiwen 

...me fais pas regretter avoir changé ma signature


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas que 12 handicaps toi ! C'est un mensonge éhonté !



On m'aurait menti à l'insu de mon plein gré :rose:


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

Moi j'aime bien jouer au Golf...
Je joue pas souvent mais c'est assez sympatoch.

Sinon G4 : handicap 12
C'est moyen-moyen dans le classement *A.P.F*
A ne pas confondre avec le classement ATP.
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas le forum des petits bonheurs ici...  :rose:


Nan. C'est "L'écume des petits bonheurs du moment de là maintenant dont je me souviens."


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

Petit (grand) bonheur du jour, une réunion de famille avec des membres de la famille que j'aurais volontiers choisi comme amis s'ils ne l'avaient pas été (membres de la famille) !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur sans ascenceur : vivre au rez de chaussée


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

Une mangue incroyable. Un régal.

Poivrée, douce, juteuse, orangée.
En plus j'l'ai mangée tout seul. Rien que pour moi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une mangue incroyable. Un régal.
> 
> Poivrée, douce, juteuse, orangée.
> En plus j'l'ai mangée tout seul. Rien que pour moi  :love:


Oh, une mangue religieuse.  (Pascal77 )


----------



## al02 (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlackCat a dit:
			
		

> Prouve le. Moi aussi je sais dire que je suis handicap 12.



Bravo, Votre Sérénité, il peut le dire !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, Votre Sérénité, il peut le dire !!



Penses tu que ces petits jeunots soient vraiment à même de reconnaître les savoureuses répliques du Sar Abindrama Duval et de son accolyte ?   

Note pour Doquéville : c'est à leur école que je me suis formé !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Penses tu que ces petits jeunots soient vraiment à même de reconnaître les savoureuses répliques du Sar Abindrama Duval et de son accolyte ?
> 
> Note pour Doquéville : c'est à leur école que je me suis formé !




Et t'entends quoi par là ..? Et me réponds pas,"oh par là pas grand chose" !


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

qu'on me dise que je fais des jolies choses :rose: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

avec ta bouche ?


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qu'on me dise que je fais des jolies choses :rose: :love:



Tu en fait :love:


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> avec ta bouche ?



toujours classe ce sonnyboy


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> avec ta bouche ?


non ça je fais pas


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Ca peut être des bulles


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ça je fais pas



Allons, allons...

L'occasion fait le larron...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et t'entends quoi par là ..?



J'entendais que nombre des posteurs de ces forums sont trop jeunes pour connaître ces deux terroristes de la calembredaine, ce qui n'inclue évidement pas une bergère aussi expérimentée que toi, qui ne saurait ignorer que le Sar dine à l'huile ! 




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et me réponds pas,"oh par là pas grand chose" !



Ne me tentes pas


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne me tentes pas



Voudrais-tu lui répondre du dac au dac ?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Voudrais-tu lui répondre du dac au dac ?



Ou laisser page Blanche...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mars 2006)

Heureusement qu'il n'était que deux ... Sinon y'aurait pu en avoir d'autres comme ça ..


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

en lisant ces derniers posts, je ressens tout le poids de ma jeunesse...:rose: :rose: 
.... j'ai rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Et qui va dire ce que représente le tatouage de monsieur ? Hein ? C'est moi peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

mon tit bonheur du soir revoir le film "ce que veulent les femmes":hein:  :love:


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2006)

Du coup, je suis en train de me ré-écouter le fameux sketch intégral de Pierre Dac et Francis Blanche.
Pas un petit bonheur, un GRAND bonheur !


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

> " Curés de campagne, vicaires, ecclésiastiques, pour vos déplacements dans les paroisses, n'utilisez que le cycle Amen , modèle agréé par le Vatican ! "


Il y avait Paul Préboist aussi non?


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et qui va dire ce que représente le tatouage de monsieur ? Hein ? C'est moi peut-être ?



Sur la fesse droite ou sur la fesse gauche, parce que ça change tout !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mars 2006)

C'est pas sur la fesse ..


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sur la fesse droite ou sur la fesse gauche, parce que ça change tout !




Pourquoi pas les deux :rateau:


----------



## SaraKa (26 Mars 2006)

j'ai regardé une daube à la télé, en mangeant des cookies maisons et un verre de lait frais bien froid. Musique douce, sous la couette... un dimanche soir qui se finit doucement, alors que j'ai une masse de travail. Mais plein de petits bonheurs quand même. Bonne fin de week-end!


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2006)

Je viens de retrouver.... Ernest Pignon... 






*Ernest Pignon-Ernest*, niçois, vit et travaille à Paris. Depuis plus de trente ans il appose des images sur             les murs des cités.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sur la fesse ..



Effectivement, on peut l'interpréter de différentes façons et la fesse n'est pas forcément la bonne réponse, on peut trouver mieux, disons dans de "meilleures dispositions" 

mais comme l'honnêteté et la décence lui interdisaient de préciser davantage... 

(Pour les petits jeunes, une petite recherche sur le net vous permettra en deux clics de soursi d'accéder au texte de cet impérissable monument de la culture française. Le mieux c'est quand même de le voir à la télé ou ailleurs parce que le Pierre Dac en sar avait quand même une sacrée dégaine)


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de retrouver.... Ernest Pignon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et Louis Sclavis a commis de superbes musiques là-dessus (Napoli's walls)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Penses tu que ces petits jeunots soient vraiment à même de reconnaître les savoureuses répliques du Sar Abindrama Duval et de son accolyte ?
> 
> Note pour Doquéville : c'est à leur école que je me suis formé !




Tu sais quand j'étais gamine j'écoutais sur Europe un feuilleton de P.Dac et F. Blanche qui s'intitulait "Signé Furax" ........ j'ai toujours ça en mémoire !!!    

Et puis j'ai toujours ENORMEMENT de plaisir à aller regarder "Les petites annonces" de P. Dac que je trouve délirantes, telles :

- Idiot cherche village

- Vend fou à lier (ficelle comprise)

etc... etc...   et comme tu dis que les plus jeunes qui ne connaissent pas s'y intéressent c'est tellement bon !!!


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mars 2006)

Y'avait aussi mes iivres de chevet :
"Malheur aux barbus", "Mangez de la Salade"...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

c'est vrai qu'avec sa dégaine... Rien que de le voir était marrant. Vous vous souvenez quand il apparaissait dans un placard où il était enfermé: les français parlent aux français ...


Je crois d'ailleurs reconnaître sur ce forum une forte inspiration pour certains.:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'avec sa dégaine... Rien que de le voir était marrant. Vous vous souvenez quand il apparaissait dans un placard où il était enfermé: les français parlent aux français ...
> 
> 
> Je crois d'ailleurs reconnaître sur ce forum une forte inspiration pour certains.:love:



Et tu te souviens de son canard "L'os à moëlle" !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Mon bonheur du jour : voir autant de belles étudiantes si légèrement vetues dans le métro, failli loupé ma station si elles n'étaient pas descendues à la même


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur du jour : voir autant de belles étudiantes si légèrement vetues dans le métro, failli loupé ma station si elles n'étaient pas descendues à la même


 
Bonheur du jour : le printemps est bel et bien là cette fois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les fringues plus légères aussi du coup c'est vrai ​M'enfin moi, les étudiantes... m'en fous un peu :sleep:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonheur du jour : voir autant de belles étudiantes si légèrement vetues dans le métro, failli loupé ma station si elles n'étaient pas descendues à la même



Tiens, en Suisse aussi, ils ont le printemps , SM commence à bourgeonner !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur du jour : le printemps est bel et bien là cette fois !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas partout, j'vous le dis moi, ici sur Ploemeur,  tant gris, il vente, et ça sent la flotte, alors les fringues légères, elles sont encore dans le fond de l'armoire..... pour un temps certain....


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en Suisse aussi, ils ont le printemps , SM commence à bourgeonner !


Je bourgeonne toute l'année Môssieur, le printemps n'est que la période ou je ne peux plus contenir tout ça, sans plus


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je bourgeonne toute l'année Môssieur, le printemps n'est que la période ou je ne peux plus contenir tout ça, sans plus



T'as l'acné juvénile tardif, SM ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as l'acné juvénile tardif, SM ?


je crois qu'il parlait de ses montées de sève . Les bourgeons arrivent et fleurissent à l'été quand les  marmottes sont encore plus court vêtues (celles qui mangent le chocolat). Ha, les marmottes, quel bonheur.:love::love::love:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur du jour : le printemps est bel et bien là cette fois !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil!!!
Ca y est c'est enfin l'printemps :love: 
Je ressors les p'tit T-shirts, les jupes et les robes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil!!!
> Ca y est c'est enfin l'printemps :love:
> Je ressors les p'tit T-shirts, les jupes et les robes :love:




Arretez, on a dit petits bonheurs pas GRANDS bonheurs de vous voir mesdames sortir vos plus jolis atours pour émerveiller nos si chastes prunelles. :rose::love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Là un bonheur? Je *****, en *****... et me **** de l'AES Clermont...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là un bonheur? Je *****, en *****... et me **** de l'AES Clermont...



   C'est bientôt en effet
J'espère qu'il va faire beau et chaud! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Peut etre pouvoir passer le permis moto


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre pouvoir passer le permis moto



bon, là le bonheur ça sera de l'avoir. Autre petit bonheur, tu vises quoi? Le simple fait de penser à ce qu'on voudrait est déjà un petit bonheur. Non?

Là, par exemple, je m'imagine le multimedia center que je vais finir par monter autour d'un mac mini. Si, si!


Même qu'une partie de ce petit bonheur va être de développer le réseau familial autour d'une connexion noos :love: et le tout sans leur S....e.:love::love: C'est pas hors charte, c'est hors abus.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

J'ai mis du conditionnel  . Si je le passe , je m'achète une kawa ou une petit monstro ( mais ca coûte cher surtout pour l'entretien .. )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis du conditionnel  . Si je le passe , je m'achète une kawa ou une petit monstro ( mais ca coûte cher surtout pour l'entretien .. )



sur le fil fans de 2 roues, tu trouveras plein de truc.:love::love:

Quand je disais que rien qu'à imaginer ce qu'on pourrait faire, les petits bonheurs tombent. 

Elle est pas belle la vie? compliquée mais belle:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

mon tit bonheur de jour serait que tous les bretons du morbihan se mobilisent pour trouver du boulot à Momo du 56:love:   (cf  "à moi la bretagne")


----------



## bens (27 Mars 2006)

un brin de soleil + un bout de terrasse + un mug de café = un petit bonheur du jour !!! :love:


----------



## al02 (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, je suis en train de me ré-écouter le fameux sketch intégral de Pierre Dac et Francis Blanche.
> Pas un petit bonheur, un GRAND bonheur !



Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas :

--> LE SAR RABINDRANATH DUVAL​
A charger aussi en MP3 !! :love: 

Ne pas oublier *qu'ils étaient bourrés* après un repas bien arrosé, lors de l'enregistrement de ce sketch !


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2006)

On n'oublie pas  

Allez, encore un ch'tit bonheur domestique.
Samedi j'ai fait des courses et préparé le repas du soir : petite sauce tomate avec de vraies tomates, thon, sauce curry _mild_ achetée chez un épicier Indien de la Chapelle (donc en provenance d'Inde _via_ le Royaume-Uni), des avocats bien mûrs, des pommes-poires de Chine, entre autres choses.
Le tout pour déguster avec des _arepas_, galettes de maïs un peu épaisses que l'on ouvre et que l'on fourre un peu comme on veut. C'est assez facile à faire, une fois en possession de la _harina de maiz_ idoine (provenance : Colombia ou Venezuela).

Mon fils a tenu à m'aider à confectionner et cuire les _arepas_, qui sont importantes pour lui (déjà, ça se mange, en plus c'est colombien : ou vice-versa  ).
Une fois la cuisine achevée et avant d'appeler les femmes, Simón est venu se rincer les mains à côté de moi, me serrant un peu plus que nécessaire et, sans se retourner : "Moi, j'aime bien cuisiner avec mes parents" d'une voix douce et calme, sans affèterie.
Je lui ai fait une bise sur le sommet du crane et, tous les deux, nous étions bien.

Voilà, encore un de ces nombreux bonheurs avec mes p'tits loups. Promis, la prochaine fois j'essayerai d'en trouver un sans vanter leurs mérites


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Les enfants, c'est comme le pétrole, si le bateau coule au bout d'un moment ça flotte.


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2006)

:rose: J'ai pas compris la blague ...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, c'est comme le pétrole, si le bateau coule au bout d'un moment ça flotte.



C'est plutôt dans la blague du lundi que tu aurais du la poster celle-ci 

PS : 


			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## joubichou (27 Mars 2006)

Le bonheur:un chantier de 1500  torché dans la journée !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> :rose: J'ai pas compris la blague ...



Ah, je suis pas le seul alors...:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> sur le fil fans de 2 roues, tu trouveras plein de truc.:love::love:
> 
> Quand je disais que rien qu'à imaginer ce qu'on pourrait faire, les petits bonheurs tombent.
> 
> Elle est pas belle la vie? compliquée mais belle:love::love::love:




Merci


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, c'est comme le pétrole, si le bateau coule au bout d'un moment ça flotte.


SM voulait dire que quand on veut se débarrassé des enfants ils reviennent toujours!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

un vrai bonheur de ne pas toujours tout comprendre du 1er coup:rose:   c'est encore beaucoup plus drôle après la connection de l'hémisphère droit rétablit


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> un vrai bonheur de ne pas toujours tout comprendre du 1er coup:rose:   c'est encore beaucoup plus drôle après la connection de l'hémisphère droit rétablit



Ha, si c'est une blonde qui le dit .


Bonjour toumai :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Une vraie blonde ?


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie blonde ?



Toujours à l'affût? 


Pourtant sur les greens il doit y en avoir non?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Toujours à l'affût?
> 
> 
> Pourtant sur les greens il doit y en avoir non?




La plupart on le triple de mon age alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La plupart on le triple de mon age alors



Y'en a des over-bonnes...


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a des over-bonnes...




Ah ouais a 60 ans ? Je te les laisses :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais a 60 ans ? Je te les laisses :hein:



Débutant


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

un vrai bonheur de vous lire


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie blonde ?


D'après la photo...MMMM....pas évident ça?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> D'après la photo...MMMM....pas évident ça?



J'aime ta galanterie.

blonde, c'est dans la tête, pas dans les gênes. Elles sont toutes blondes, et c'est pour ça  qu'on les aiment. Non?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La plupart on le triple de mon age alors


T'avais pas une signature* qui décomptait les jours du retour de ta super méga bonne copine ?

* celle qui a disparu 5 jours avant la fin


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas une signature qui décomptait les jours du retour de ta super méga bonne copine ?



remue la merde ....


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas une signature* qui décomptait les jours du retour de ta super méga bonne copine ?
> 
> * celle qui a disparu 5 jours avant la fin




Pour l'etre , elle l'était 



























p.s : pour la gente féminine , je plaisante


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

petit plaisir ephemere : fifille m'a reussi un joli brosching


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2006)

Essaie avec un U, normalement l'italien est pas trop mauvais en langue...


----------



## toys (27 Mars 2006)

hola hola le petit bonheur du jour est simple !

premier rendez vous de la journée pas a l'heure donc journée a speedé comme un fou s'est bon la vie!!


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

Toys heureux ?


----------



## toys (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Toys heureux ?


vi vi je remue de la queux s'est que je suis heureux (un vrai petit labrador )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ta galanterie.
> 
> blonde, c'est dans la tête, pas dans les gênes. Elles sont toutes blondes, et c'est pour ça  qu'on les aiment. Non?




mouarff :love: et pis j'en veux pas à Ned de toutes manières ils s'est gourré, il regardait la sirène  

signé: une blonde heureuse, comme quoi il nous faut peu de choses messieurs:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> un vrai bonheur de vous lire




Merci :rose:


----------



## toys (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mouarff :love: et pis j'en veux pas à Ned de toutes manières ils s'est gourré, il regardait la sirène
> 
> signé: une blonde heureuse, comme quoi il nous faut peu de choses messieurs:love:


peut sa fait combien? 


ha non petit con de toys tu part dans le gras s'est pas bien édite de suite se message.


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

Petit plaisir de la journée? ouvrir les rideaux & voir les rayons de soleil 


-plaisir annuel: voir une goutte d'eau qui coule de la bière froide (une "DoDo" made in 974 ;-)), & qui tombe sur le sable fin... *nostalgique*-


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

C simple : un brin d'humour , une pincée de spontaneité , une noisette de bonne humeur , un peu d'attention puis le reste c le destin


----------



## toys (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C simple : un brin d'humour , une pincée de spontaneité , une noisette de bonne humeur , un peu d'attention puis le reste c le destin


oui s'est pas gagner j'ai un humour de merde  
la bonne humeur s'est foutu pour le matin 

il me reste plus que le destin!!!!!


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

> il me reste plus que le destin!!!!



Quelquefois il fait bien les choses....


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quelquefois il fait bien les choses....




Un temoignage ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> peut sa fait combien?
> 
> 
> ha non petit con de toys tu part dans le gras s'est pas bien édite de suite se message.



j'adore tjs te lire aussi TOY   

pour le gras..... tu ne partiras point  j'en mange pas, ligne de sirène oblige


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Lire la " bonne " humeur de Toumai :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

lancer des calculs de rendus 3D très lourd en même temps que poster et écouter de la musique... :love:
aaaaargh, que j'aime mon Quad...


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

"et ça papote et ça papote"


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "et ça papote et ça papote"




Souris a la vie , maiwen . Qu'est ce que tu peux être triste


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Purée... dire que je suis obligé de lire tout ça : mon petit bonheur, trouver un message de SM par ci par là


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée... dire que je suis obligé de lire tout ça : mon petit bonheur, trouver un message de SM par ci par là


manque de grincement, une craie qui "crisse" sur un tableau....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Le chien, enfin calmé, repus d'un montceau de viande gargantuesque, qui ronfle comme un disque dur de PC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le chien, enfin calmé, repus d'un montceau de viande gargantuesque, qui ronfle comme un disque dur de PC.



Ah, quand la viande "ronfle", c'est que l'abattoir a mal fait son boulot !


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

> manque de grincement, une craie qui "crisse" sur un tableau...


Ou des griffes ...


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ou des griffes ...


en ce moment....
beaucoup de miel...
pas du tout de fiel....


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'adore tjs te lire aussi TOY
> 
> pour le gras..... tu ne partiras point  j'en mange pas, ligne de sirène oblige


mais tu adore temps de chose!!!


merci:rose: :rose: :rose: 




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "et ça papote et ça papote"



et alors  

des vrais gonzesse !!


----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "et ça papote et ça papote"




Le bonheur c'est parfois simple comme une liste d'ignorés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ou des griffes ...



Fais briller, fillette!  :love:


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le bonheur c'est parfois simple comme une liste d'ignorés.


tien quelle qu'un a posté!!!
ha je le voie pas j'ai du le mettre dans ma liste des gens que je veut pas voir!!!!!!!


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BlackCat a dit:
			
		

> *Purée...* dire que je suis obligé de lire tout ça : mon petit bonheur, trouver un message de SM par ci par là



Y a quoi à manger ce soir ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi à manger ce soir ??




Pfffttt, toi et Chaton, vous êtes comme "chien et chat" !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

le bonheur d'aujourd'hui : le malheur d'avoir oublié de changer les piles de mon réveil:sleep:


----------



## Nephou (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée... dire que je suis obligé de lire tout ça : mon petit bonheur, trouver un message de SM par ci par là



:love: mon bonheur du jour : vor que l'on n'est pas seul après tout :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Bonheur du jour : 
Réaliser que moi, chui pas obligé de tout lire.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

bonheur du jour...
un dessin en réserve...
 j'attends et scrute les conversations....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : 

"Ajoutez Bobbynountchak à la liste d'ignorés"


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bonheur du jour...
> un dessin en réserve...
> j'attends et scrute les conversations....







			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour :
> 
> "Ajoutez Bobbynountchak à la liste d'ignorés"



Que vois-je?
Le petit peuple gronde et attend ma déchéance?


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> le bonheur d'aujourd'hui : le malheur d'avoir oublié de changer les piles de mon réveil:sleep:



c'est toujours moin sgrave que d'oublier celles d'un certain nombre d'appareils domestiqes.... parce que quand ça vibre plus, c'est quand même moins drole...


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Que vois-je?
> Le petit peuple gronde et attend ma déchéance?


tu n'es pas dans mon "collimateur" aujourd'hui !.... 
à chaque jour suffit sa peine !!....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours moin sgrave que d'oublier celles d'un certain nombre d'appareils domestiqes.... parce que quand ça vibre plus, c'est quand même moins drole...



oh tu sais, moi les énigmes.

Peux tu préciser ta pensée? le batteur, le presse purée, la brosse à dent électrique?


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

À cette FNAC minable de la défense, encore ruisselant de pluie, zyeutant de l'étage par-dessus la balustrade, avoir son regard attiré par les avantages d'une jeune femme effectivement _très_ avantagée et suffisamment généreuse pour ne pas en priver totalement ses contemporains.
Après, je n'ai plus su ce que j'étais venu chercher ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours moin sgrave que d'oublier celles d'un certain nombre d'appareils domestiqes.... parce que quand ça vibre plus, c'est quand même moins drole...



doit y avoir de drôles de trucs chez toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Vas-y fais l'innocente...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> doit y avoir de drôles de trucs chez toi


Un gode n'a rien de "drôle", c'est aussi un "petit" bonheur, selon le modèle.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un XXX n'a rien de "drôle", c'est aussi un "petit" bonheur, selon le modèle.



vi, ya petit bonheur, moyen bonheur, grand bonheur et bonheur king size :love:


j'ai bon ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

..et _double_-bonheur, bonheur-ceinture et j'en passe


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Je me réécoute des vieux Génésis.
C'est là que je me rends compte que Phill collins il était pas manchaud...pas pour rien qu'il est été classé meilleur batteur du monde à une période....


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ..et _double_-bonheur, bonheur-ceinture et j'en passe


En effet, tu as omis le bonheur à plusieurs vitesses...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En effet, tu as omis le bonheur à plusieurs vitesses...





.... en couleur, avec ou sans verrues...   houps pardon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... en couleur, avec ou sans verrues...   houps pardon !




Rhhhooo Momo, t'y connais rien, c'est pas des verrues, c'est des pustules !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhooo Momo, t'y connais rien, c'est pas des verrues, c'est des pustules !



Ya de quoi s'y méprendre non ? T'as déjà touché ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ya de quoi s'y méprendre non ? T'as déjà touché ???



Nan, tu penses, c'est toxique, on ne peut toucher un blork qu'avec le fer d'une hache ! Mais j'ai lu des ouvrages savants sur le sujet. Pour être tout à fait précis, ce sont des pustules scrofuleuses ! 



  

(Bobby, si tu nous r'gardes  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur.

On vient d'acheter trois paires de lunettes protectrices (Made in France!!!), pour assister, demain matin, à une éclipse totale du soleil. Première fois pour ma part.

Ici, les gens disent: la lune va manger le soleil. 

Rendez-vous, à 9H am, 29 mars 2006, dans un joli jardin botanique, non loin d'ici - 30 km - pour entendre, qui sait, les animaux réagir.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhooo Momo, t'y connais rien, c'est pas des verrues, c'est des pustules !


ou vésicules pour parler comme un crapaud...


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ya de quoi s'y méprendre non ? T'as déjà touché ???


Avez vous lu ce que Bobby est devenu dans "Il etait une fois" ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhooo Momo, t'y connais rien, c'est pas des verrues, c'est des pustules !


Heureusement qu't'es là pour faire régner l'ordre quand j'ai le dos tourné, toi! 




Edit : Par contre cette histoire de "il était une fois", c'est de la diffamation!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu't'es là pour faire régner l'ordre quand j'ai le dos tourné, toi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, d'ailleurs je le vois bien, t'es tout content d'être le héros d'un merveilleux .. début de roman...


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un gode n'a rien de "drôle", c'est aussi un "petit" bonheur, selon le modèle.


C'est sûr, une gode, ça réjouit ... (_gaude mihi_)

En tous cas, tu maîtrises ton sujet, bravo ...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mars 2006)

Y'en a quand-même de rigolos, je vous assure


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a quand-même de rigolos, je vous assure


Tu parles de quoi là? :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un gode n'a rien de "drôle", c'est aussi un "petit" bonheur, selon le modèle.




Je crois que backcat doit etre plié en deux MDR




Petit moment de bonheur de ma journée les travaux de mes voisins sont fini:love: ah la paix le calme


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quoi là? :mouais:




Il parle des godes!!!


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mars 2006)

Je crois que c'est clair !


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur que j'ai attendu 







*
Vive mon  2000eme posts sur macGé*


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 


Alors je fête ça :rateau:

Pour ceux qui veulent il y'a aussi la Guiness


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur que j'ai attendu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moi, ça va être ce soir. Réunion baston dans un pub entre ZRXien :love: Mais sage, parceque les MIB, je les sents pas.

Pitite soirée coulos.


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2006)

Jouer avec ma nièce cet après-midi, et bientôt en terrasse (on verra ?) au Café de la Mer, avec un Casa* et des ami-es.
En plus ici il y a du soleil. Yummy... Yummy...



_* la conso blahblah... santé._


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

link a dit:
			
		

> Vive mon 2000eme posts sur macGé


Viv lé fotes 

Allez, à la tienne quand même


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Bon, pour faire dans le sujet, petit bonheur du jour :
Je viens de voir que les machins jaunes à ma fenêtre sont en fleurs.
Une petite preuve du retour du printemps, ça, ça fait plaisir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Tu te gourres, c'est pas la fenêtre que tu regardes mais un miroir.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu te gourres, c'est pas la fenêtre que tu regardes mais un miroir.


Pitin...
Pour une fois que je fais un petit effort de poésie et de sensibilité...
Tu respectes vraiment rien.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

"Schplouartchhh !"


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> "Schplouartchhh !"


Aurais-tu porté tes doigts à la bouche après avoir serré la patte de guytan ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Faire du mal a quelqu'un


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aurais-tu porté tes doigts à la bouche après avoir serré la patte de guytan ?


Non  Mais j'imaginais Bobby s'approchant un peu trop de son miroir pour tenter de distinguer entre les pustules qui lui obstruent la vision en cette période de montée de sève et de floraison s'il s'agissait bien de fleurs ou d'autre chose...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Faire du mal a quelqu'un


Latex ou plutôt cuir ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Non non... Bois 9...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Ouais, voilà, embêtez plutôt StJohn.
Moi il faut pas m'embêter.
...
Je suis gentil.


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

latex.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Verre pilé et gros sel...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, voilà, embêtez plutôt StJohn.
> Moi il faut pas m'embêter.
> ...
> Je suis gentil.


bobbbbbbbbbbbbbyeuuuuuuuuuhh!! ya des gens font rien qu'a vouloir te taper! 

ah quelle belle journée vraiment!



gnarf , je le redis .. mon bonheur .. : avoir eu plus de temps libre avec ma tite chérie:rose:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, voilà, embêtez plutôt StJohn.
> Moi il faut pas m'embêter.
> ...
> Je suis gentil.


Et en plus il suinte aussi...


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

le petit bonheur du jour est tout simple !
voire que s'est toujours aussi rock'n'rool par ici sa donne envie de faire la teuf (et de repassé quand tout le monde est couché )


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il suinte aussi...


Peut être, mais pas des pustules


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non non... Bois 9...



Non plus.... blaster imperial mod. E11


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mars 2006)

Rentrer chez moi après une sale journée et m'asseoir.



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> le petit bonheur du jour est tout simple !
> voire que s'est toujours aussi rock'n'rool par ici sa donne envie de faire la teuf (et de repassé quand tout le monde est couché )



Idem.  

Je dois dire que j'ai bien rigoler en retournant dans le Bar ce soir.  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le petit bonheur du jour est tout simple !
> voire que s'est toujours aussi rock'n'rool par ici sa donne envie de faire la teuf (et de repassé quand tout le monde est couché )


ah revoir toys, sa bonne humeur ,sa tete de chat ,et son orthographe bien à lui .. ( n'en change pas .. cela va bien au charme de ta façon tranquille , sympa et bienveillante de voir et de dire le monde :love: )


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Verre pilé et gros sel...



Gare à pas se rayer le casque


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non non... Bois 9...




Non fer 5 :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Verre pilé et gros sel...


A mon avis, ça ne vaux pas le mix harissa-gravier...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non fer 5 :love:


Merci d'avoir tranché, faudra pas te plaindre


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir tranché, faudra pas te plaindre


Et après, c'est moi qui suis salaud...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir tranché, faudra pas te plaindre





J'ai pas compris


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris


Avec SM, fais comme moi :
Fais semblant.








(Pitin chuis en forme moi en ce moment)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

'scusez moi après avoir roulé 28 cannellonis et les avoir congelés je me suis rendu compte que j'avais pas beurré les plats, je suis donc un poil nerveux 

cherche copine, brune ou blonde, si possible avec un kärcher à injection de sable


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'scusez moi après avoir roulé 28 cannellonis et les avoir congelés je me suis rendu compte que j'avais pas beurré les plats, je suis donc un poil nerveux
> 
> cherche copine, brune ou blonde, si possible avec un kärcher à injection de sable




Suis désolé je suis littéralement plié en deux MDR     :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'scusez moi après avoir roulé 28 cannellonis et les avoir congelés je me suis rendu compte que j'avais pas beurré les plats, je suis donc un poil nerveux



Rhooo ma p'tite moquette... c'est pas les cannelloni qu'il faut rouler... voyons voyons... c'est le persil afghan  Faut tout leur dire à ces mecs...  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cherche copine, brune ou blonde, si possible avec un kärcher à injection de sable



Tu veux te faire un peeling ? :mouais:  

Mon petit bonheur du jour : recommencer ma semaine un mardi... et la finir un mercredi


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cherche copine, brune ou blonde, si possible avec un kärcher à injection de sable




Chatain grisonant aussi ?

Mais attention, gros karcher !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

JVDV a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris


Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas ? Mais pourquoi ?????

Ah oui merde... faire semblant.



(j'ai bon Bobby ?  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (j'ai bon Bobby ?  )



Impec'
Tu le fais très bien, si si!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Vais finir par être consensuel comme toi alors si je continue à m'appliquer


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

mon p'tit bonheur du soir.....un nouveau fil de Bobby !......:rateau::rateau:

si, si !....


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Sinon, pour la grippe aviaire, on n'a pas parlé récemment d'un "principe de précaution"?
Ou un truc dans le genre?



 


edit : 


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> si, si !....



Mais je te crois mon tirhum, pas besoin d'insister!
 :rateau:


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vais finir par être consensuel comme toi alors si je continue à m'appliquer


Con je sais pas.. 



:rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Con je sais pas..
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:



sensuel? tu l'as deja testé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Mado a dit:
			
		

> Con je sais pas..



Pour cette partie là, je continuerai à prendre exemple sur toi :rose: (c'était mon ptit bonheur du soir.. enfin... petit...  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> sensuel? tu l'as deja testé


Rooooohh

Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
Hein, dis?
C'est ça, hein?


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Rooooohh
> 
> 
> *Hein, dis?
> C'est ça, hein?*



Après avoir lu ta description et ton post effectivement tu as bien 1 ans :rateau: (faudrai peut être changé ta date de naissance )


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Rooooohh
> 
> Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
> Hein, dis?
> C'est ça, hein?




Ca reste Link


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca reste Link




Tu me connais


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais




Je ne connais personne , ca reste internet


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur du jour : lire ce qui s'est dit hier soir sur ce fil car je n'étais pas retournée sur ma bécane après avoir regardé la téloche.

Trop bon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

hier soir: gros petits bonheurs de passer une soirée avec des gens connus et inconnus autour de bonnes bières d'un bon plat et d'une même "passion". 

Refaire le monde et le défaire.... Chambrer et se faire chambrer:love:

et si c'était ça le bonheur?


----------



## al02 (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais personne , ca reste internet



C'est digne de la citation du jour ! :love:  

Et c'est bien vrai, chacun reste anonyme derrière son écran et seuls les participants aux AES se connaissent.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

Hier, petit bonheur : j'allume la radio. Et ô divine surprise, il y avait grève. D'habitude, pendant les grèves, ils nous gratifient d'un programme à la noix mais là, c'était de l'électro sympa puis, paf ! un programme thématique (mais quel thème, au juste  ? ) avec Jeux d'eau de Ravel, une pièce magnifique de Modest Moussorgski etc.
Et surtout, pas de bavardage imbécile de journalistes incompétents. Très relaxant, très.

C'est quand la prochaine grève ?


----------



## dool (29 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est digne de la citation du jour ! :love:
> 
> Et c'est bien vrai, chacun reste anonyme derrière son écran et seuls les participants aux AES se connaissent.




Eeeeeetttttt non ! Même sans les aes on connait des gens...ce qui est fou c'est même qu'on connait des gens avant le net !!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Je viens de recevoir les meilleurs résultats de ma carrière


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Félicitations, mais on ne sait toujours pas ce que tu fais!


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Ah?
T'as sorti combien de tonnes?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah?
> T'as sorti combien de tonnes?




Mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuarrrrrrrrrrrrrfffffffff... tu me fais trop rire mon p'tit Bobby !!!!!!


P.S.  Me permets de te dire "mon p'tit Bobby" à cause de ton avatar... p'tête que dans la réalité du tu mesures 2 m, mais à force je crois que si je devais te rencontrer je chercherai quelqu'un d'orange avec des pustules !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuarrrrrrrrrrrrrfffffffff... tu me fais trop rire mon p'tit Bobby !!!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Me permets de te dire "mon p'tit Bobby" à cause de ton avatar... p'tête que dans la réalité du tu mesures 2 m, mais à force je crois que si je devais te rencontrer je chercherai quelqu'un d'orange avec des pustules !!!



attention, confonds pas Bobby avec une bouteille d'orangina  Quoique, il soit quand même bien secoué lui aussi :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> attention, confonds pas Bobby avec une bouteille d'orangina  Quoique, il soit quand même bien secoué lui aussi :love:



... et tu crois qu'il est rempli de pulpe ????


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir les meilleurs résultats de ma carrière




tout vient à point à tradada :love:


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit  bonheur du jour c'est de voir pointer le soleil !...:love:
Et de découvrir ce fil que je ne connaissais pas !...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais



Si vous ne vous connaissez pas, les miracles du hasard vous ont rendu incroyablement proches... On croirait un gribouillis et son carbone


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... et tu crois qu'il est rempli de pulpe ????



Oui, mais avec lui, t'es pas près de la décoller du fond !    (Bobby  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

C'est là où l'expression "mou du pulpe" prend toute sa dimension. Mais j'ai quand même comme un doute...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais avec lui, t'es pas près de la décoller du fond !    (Bobby  )


Ca fait bien trop longtemps qu'on m'a pas secoué aussi... 
(Mon p'tit Pascal, le moto modo dodo est pas mal  et le vert te va bien, si si!  )



Je crois quand même remarquer que l'humour douteux est un critère de sélection pour les modérateurs...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations, mais on ne sait toujours pas ce que tu fais!


Une courbe de référence des isotopes du carbone marin au jurassique moyen et supérieur, c'est mieux ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une courbe de référence des isotopes du carbone marin au jurassique moyen et supérieur, c'est mieux ?


Impec'.
Et avec les gonzesses ça marche bien?


----------



## dool (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Impec'.
> Et avec les gonzesses ça marche bien?



Si c'est une courbe qui monte ça peux le faire ! :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une courbe de référence des isotopes du carbone marin au jurassique moyen et supérieur, c'est mieux ?





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Impec'.
> Et avec les gonzesses ça marche bien?


J'en connais à l'Ifremer qui tomberaient raide !


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Avoir retrouver Internet


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir retrouver Internet


Ca a bien l'air d'être un grand bonheur, en effet!



Youpi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Wanadoo


----------



## toys (29 Mars 2006)

demain s'est jeudi et je bosse !! sa s'est cool.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

un vrai bonheur de voir Toys heureux à l'idée d'aller au boulot  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mars 2006)

Ecouter *Stereophonics* affalé dans un fauteuil.


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ecouter *Stereophonics* affalé dans un fauteuil.


ne pas ecouter stereophonics affalé dans un fauteuil.


----------



## ange_63 (29 Mars 2006)

Mon premier dîner d'affaires  
Organisé à l'arrache mais le principe est là!


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier dîner d'affaires



ça c'est bien passé ?


----------



## ange_63 (29 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bien passé ?



Très bien!!!! :love: :love: 
Merci jf


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bien passé ?


elle les a tous hypnotisés !.......


----------



## ange_63 (29 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> elle les a tous hypnotisés !.......



No comment ... :rose: :rose: 
:love:


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> No comment ... :rose: :rose:
> :love:



ohhh non, c'est déloyal !! 

bonheur du jour, enfin réconcilié avec une bonne amie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

bioman est rentré !!!!!!

je peux aller me coucher


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Bonne nuit, Princess :love:


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui, mon petit bonheur est très trivial : m'apercevoir que j'ai des sousous (dans la popoche  ) sur mon compte !
Je vais enfin pouvoir rembourser mes dettes  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## al02 (30 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, mon petit bonheur est très trivial : m'apercevoir que j'ai des sousous (dans la popoche  ) sur mon compte !
> Je vais enfin pouvoir rembourser mes dettes  :love:  :love:  :love:



1) L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur.  
2) Qui paie ses dettes s'enrichit.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> 1) L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur.



Mais ça y contrinue 



Sinon, petit bonheur du jour : me reveiller à coté de ma copine :love:, ça n'arrive pas tous les jours


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Si si dans mon cas l'argent fait le bonheur, enfin si j'arrive a choper le boss qu'il signe ce qu'il doit signer


----------



## Jec (30 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du moment.. avoir les doigts qui sentent toujours le fromage que j'ai mangé à midi ... malgré plusieur lavages de main... J'vais pouvoir en profiter toute l'après-midi ...


----------



## imimi (30 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du moment : ma collègue-du-bureau-d'en-face me reparle !!!




A tout bien y réfléchir, c'est un tout petit bonheur en fait puisque sa conversation est assez limitée


----------



## UnAm (30 Mars 2006)

se sentir "présent"... tout en étant inconscient


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> se sentir "présent"... tout en étant inconscient



c'est quoi que tu fumes? Elle a pas l'air mal :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

penser à acheter de la grimbergen, les effets ont l'air d'être étonnants


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> penser à acheter de la grimbergen, les effets ont l'air d'être étonnants




Essaye plutot ça :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Essaye plutot ça :rateau:



c'est de la corruption :love: T'as pas droit de me faire ça à cette heure là :love:



Enfin un connaisseur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Essaye plutot ça :rateau:




humm pis ces petits coeurs en présentation m'ont l'air plus que sympathiques en plus de çà:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> humm pis ces petits coeurs en présentation m'ont l'air plus que sympathiques en plus de çà:love:




Guinness: la sensualité féminine, le gout des choses interdites, cette crême qui te badigeonne les lèvres..............


Bon, après c'est sur: faut gérer les kilos.:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> humm pis ces petits coeurs en présentation m'ont l'air plus que sympathiques en plus de çà


C'est pas des coeurs, c'est un trèfle.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Je retire ce post.
Gourré de destinataire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des coeurs, c'est un trèfle.



En Irlande c'est assez habituel.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Guinness: la sensualité féminine, le gout des choses interdites, cette crême qui te badigeonne les lèvres..............
> Bon, après c'est sur: faut gérer les kilos.:mouais:



luxure et tentation :rose: :love:  j'augmente la dose quotidienne des développés couchés et des abdos fessiers


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des coeurs, c'est un trèfle.



coeur ou trèfle que du bonheur:love: 
pique sur l'carreau


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

Avoir réussi quelque chose qui m'était devenu impossible


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir réussi quelque chose qui m'était devenu impossible




Poster un message sans  ?


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir réussi quelque chose qui m'était devenu impossible



Dépose le brevet de suite!

A condition de trouver preneur


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Poster un message sans  ?



Rhôôôô le méchant Bobby   



			
				Gnagnagna a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à l'autre blork à pustules.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Poster un message sans  ?




Ca y ressemble mais c pas vraiment ca


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y ressemble mais c pas vraiment ca


:sick: 
lequel alors ?!...:mouais::afraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> lequel alors ?!...:mouais::afraid:





En fait , il n'est dans la collection . Tu peux pas comprendre


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Sortir de chez toi?


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Sortir de chez toi?



L'instinct féminin sans doute


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

_bon, St John P. et link, merci d'éviter la grand rue pour vos duels : vous pouvez à loisir choisir d'ignorer l'autre ou échanger vos &#8220;lol&#8221; par mp et coups de boule.

Les billes c'est pas mal aussi mais dans l&#8217;&#339;il ça fait mal  

merci


édition « Finn mon héros »   
 _


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> L'instinct féminin sans doute


Fais attention à qui tu parles  

Mon parrain est un corse...tu seras vite englouti   

Tu es hermaphrodite?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _bon, St John P. et link, merci d'éviter la grand rue pour vos duels : vous pouvez à loisir choisir d'ignorer l'autre ou échanger vos &#8220;lol&#8221; par mp et coups de boule.
> 
> Les billes c'est pas mal aussi mais dans l&#8217;&#339;il ça fait mal
> 
> merci_


_ 

_

Et je me permettrais d'ajouter qu'il serait bon que chacun ici calme ses ardeurs ... ce fil commence à sentir le floufloud ... 





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ édition « Finn mon héros »
> _



:love:


----------



## joubichou (30 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur:un bon pèrniflard en attendant la décision des sages à 19 heures trente


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur:un bon pèrniflard en attendant la décision des sages à 19 heures trente


qui ne sera elle peut-être pas un petit bonheur :sick:

edit : j'avais pas vu l'heure ... qui a été ? ou pas ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui ne sera elle peut-être pas un petit bonheur :sick:
> 
> edit : j'avais pas vu l'heure ... qui a été ? ou pas ?




Qui a été promulgue mais ici c un forum apolitique


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Qui a été promulgue mais ici c un forum apolitique



Agenda semaine prochaine : grève générale
suivante : Révolution
Note : acheter des nouilles et du sucre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Qui a été promulgue mais ici c un forum apolitique


Non, il n'y a que le Président de la République qui peut promulguer une loi. Le conseil constitutionnel ne fait que valider la conformité constitutionnelle de la loi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Agenda semaine prochaine : grève générale
> suivante : Révolution
> Note : acheter des nouilles et du sucre




Non la Révolution serait que les étudiants Parisiens ait cours jusqu'en juillet et partiels en septembre :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'y a que le Président de la République qui peut promulguer une loi. Le conseil constitutionnel ne fait que valider la conformité constitutionnelle de la loi.



Oui mais selon l'entourage politique de ce dernier , il va la promulguée demain


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur:un bon pèrniflard en attendant la décision des sages à 19 heures trente


Merci d'avoir attendu et excuse mes 22 minutes de retard  donc ce sera : viande hachée au piment et poivrons rouges avec riz sauvage et salade fantaisie.





ps: marrant de sortir le mot _apolitique_ pour poster politique 34 fois après


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir attendu et excuse mes 22 minutes de retard  donc ce sera : viande hachée au piment et poivrons rouges avec riz sauvage et salade fantaisie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retire ces poivrons ou je bloque ta fac


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Agenda semaine prochaine : grève générale
> suivante : Révolution
> Note : acheter des nouilles et du sucre



Pfffff, marre de ces feignants d'étudiants qui m'empêchent d'aller gagner de quoi nourrir ma famille à la sueur de mon travail  


Note : se casser à l'étranger


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur de maintenant : 
Avoir réussi à me débarasser du petit bout de chips cité un peu plus loin.*
Soulagement...





*Z'avez qu'à suivre, on a jamais dit que c'était facile


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mars 2006)

Eteindre la télé, virer la radio et mis un peu de musique (Sonate "clair de lune"  -Beethoven-).  

Parce que là...j'en ai plein le dos du CPE, des manifs, des grèves etc...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur : avoir presque fini mes ventes ebay...
Marre du buisness, en plus c'était pour couvrir mon découvert et j'ai largement dépassé les prévisions, j'vais pas pouvoir dépenser l'argent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

non, rien, un truc m'avait échappé !


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Rien...enfin je me comprends


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit bonheur : avoir presque fini mes ventes ebay...
> Marre du buisness, en plus c'était pour couvrir mon découvert et j'ai largement dépassé les prévisions, j'vais pas pouvoir dépenser l'argent...




Tu vendais quoi sous ebay?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

mon tit bonheur du jour avoir remporté sur ebay une enchère de pantoufles en or massif serties de diamants  pour pas cher:love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

Celles de ipantoufles ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Celles de ipantoufles ?


Rooooohh

Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
Hein, dis?
C'est ça, hein?

(Oh oh oh, ce copier/coller là, je le garde, il marche vachement bien! )


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

Je comprends pas ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

mouarrfff chui écroulée là


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mouarrfff chui écroulée là



Je ne vois pas pourquoi. 

Tu assistes là à une joute verbale du plus haut niveau, il n'y a rien de drôle.
Ceci est un duel à mort, il y aura bientôt une bergère de moins sur ce forum.
C'est la sélection naturelle, c'est comme ça. 






(Quant à ce qui arrivera aux moutons après l'hallali, je préfère ne pas vous raconter, la charte se retournerait dans sa tombe)


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

_:mouais: une joute verbale trop longue à l'aide de phrases trop courtes &#8230;  j'ai bien un mot pour ça mais Naas ne serait pas d'accord 

allez garnements au lit

bisous by Nephou_


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Stargazer, t'as du bol que l'dirlo soit passé!!
Rendez-vous demain à la même heure, tu vas griffer les mains d'ta mère!




(Ok ok, je sors, j'arrête promis, j'arrête... Pas taper, pas taper...)


----------



## CarodeDakar (31 Mars 2006)

Eh bien... tout simplement, une baguette de pain, dont la croûte avait assez de croquant, là où toute baguette devrait en avoir. Ni trop peu, ni trop.

Restaurant: La Chaumière, Accra.

Ça fait des mois que c'était pas bon comme ça. :love:  Merci au chef!


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2006)

Un plat de pâtes aux crevettes simple et parfait, une mousse au chocolet terrible  des ami-es, des nouvelles têtes, presque voisins en fait. Un régal ce soir :love: bon feeling et tout

Juste trop court.


J'ai essayé de prolonger seul ensuite mais _le Paradis_ était loin d'être excitant ce soir


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2006)

Ravie d'avoir dépoussiéré une bouteille de Casa  (et ça vieillit très bien d'ailleurs )


----------



## Dory (31 Mars 2006)

Santé Mado

ça fait du bien parfois...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

Muti : si ça ne marche pas, c'est peut-être que tu n'as rien dans ton presse-papiers.


----------



## imimi (31 Mars 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : 
Avoir eu confirmation de ma pensée du moment au sujet de ce forum...  


Allez, bonne vie à tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> UN CHOUETTE COPIER COLLER AVEC UNE IMAGE ALLER ON SE LANCE !!!!!!!!!!!
> ET BEN NON çA MARCHE PAS  LE COPIER EST EN GRISÉ PAS MOYEN DE LE FAIRE MAIS PEUT ÊTRE QUE çA FONCTIONNE PAS LES COPIERS COLLER SUR LE FORUM ÉCLAIREZ MA LANTERNE !!!!!!!



c'est pas la peine crier

Je pense que pour copier une image dans un poste:
clic droit ou ctrl+ clic
propriétés>> adresse url>>>copier

et puis la suite...

C'est pas un petit bonheur ça?


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mars 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> UN CHOUETTE COPIER COLLER AVEC UNE IMAGE ALLER ON SE LANCE !!!!!!!!!!!
> ET BEN NON çA MARCHE PAS  LE COPIER EST EN GRISÉ PAS MOYEN DE LE FAIRE MAIS PEUT ÊTRE QUE çA FONCTIONNE PAS LES COPIERS COLLER SUR LE FORUM ÉCLAIREZ MA LANTERNE !!!!!!!



si ton image est sur ton disque dur=> il faut la faire héberger genre dans ImageSharck

Quand tu as l'adresse, tu utilise les balises pour inserer l'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est pas clair va voir la signature de macmarco!  "Comment poster une image sur MacG ?"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

Première chose : écrire en majuscule sur un forum signifie que tu nous cries dessus. Essaie d'écrire en minuscule.

Deuxième chose : le presse-papiers c'est l'endroit "virtuel" qui stocke l'information copiée. Si le Coller est en grisé, cela signifie qu'il est vide ou que le collage est interdit. Je penche plutôt pour la premiere option dans ton cas.


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mars 2006)

c'est pas une image en fait c'est juste un lien que tu veux mettre?

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...WBLjm1obpzvid/1.PSLID?mco=16400E04&nplm=M9034

utilise les balises [url ]l'adresse du site[/url]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> EXCUSE MOI TU VAS SUREMENT ME TROUVÉ TRÈS NULLE MAIS JE NE VOIS PAS CE QUE C'EST QUE LE PRESSE PAPIER  J'AI FAIS UN COPIER À PARTIE D'UN MAIL PUIS J'AI ESSAYÉ DE FAIRE COLLER SUR LE FORUM MAIS COLLER ÉTAIT EN GRISÉ



bon, bien que ce soit pas le bon sujet.

1/ Ecrit en minuscule, le majuscule sur le net = GUEULER 

2/ Enregistre ton image sur ton dd

3/ stocke là chez un hébergeur du net

4/ copies l'url associé à l'image

5/ réponds à un post

6/ clique sur ajout image

7/ colle ton url

8/ prévisualise

9/ rajoutes un commentaire

10/ envoies.

:love: Ca doit le faire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas clair va voir la signature de macmarco!  "Comment poster une image sur MacG ?"




Je crois que c'est le meilleur conseil qu'on puisse donner, ya pas plus clair...
Et pis ça nous évitera d'y passer la journée.


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et pis ça nous évitera d'y passer la journée.



 patience et longueur de temps.....


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est le meilleur conseil qu'on puisse donner, ya pas plus clair...
> Et pis ça nous évitera d'y passer la journée.



Merci! :love: 
c'est clair!!! ... ça va plus vite, macmarco à déjà tout bien expliquer pourquoi recommencer!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous très très gentils!!!




Non non, pas moi...


C'était le petit bonheur de l'instant.
(pour revenir au sujet dont auquel il était question)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Non non, pas moi...
> 
> 
> C'était le petit bonheur de l'instant.
> (pour revenir au sujet dont auquel il était question)



et on dit que je suis nioub. Pff.

d'un autre coté, si personnes ne l'avait dit, je serais orphelin et j'aurai raté ma reine.:rose: Merci les gens :love:

s c'est pas du petit bonheur ça?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

soleil , pas de pluie en vue, 15 petits chauds degrées ......c'est bon ça pour le commerce    

je part travailler et avoir , peut etre , une petite chance de reussir a boucler mon c.a 
catastrophique ce mois ci :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

C'est l'heure du deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
Vais m'offrir un pti bonheur à la biere en apero tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

C'est jour de livraison mensuelle de mes surgelés... Pour fêter ça je me suis commandé une pizza au saumon et des baba au rhum...


----------



## Muti (31 Mars 2006)

je suis aller voir le site de macmarco et j'essaie d'en faire mes choux gras  peut être que ma vessie va s'éclairer à défaut de ma lanterne !!!!!!!!


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mars 2006)

Mon bonheur avoir pu créer mon propre personnage de South Park, 
on me reconnait bien je trouve 
:love:







Pour ceux qui veulent ... c'est ici!


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur...

Recevoir une carte postale inattendue, d'une personne qui l'est tout autant, avec un très beau petit texte qui m'a bcp touchée :love: 

Merci la Poste


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> je suis aller voir le site de macmarco et j'essaie d'en faire mes choux gras  peut être que ma vessie va s'éclairer à défaut de ma lanterne !!!!!!!!



 y'a pas mieux que mon parrain, un vrai bonheur:love:  pour éclairer les nioubes comme nous


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Un p'tit bonheur passager :
Je zappe sur la une vers 13H, je tombe sur l'autre, là, Pernot, juste le temps de l'entendre dire : 
"A Pau, capitale de la Vendée"...  

Je me dis toujours qu'il est très très con, lui, et j'adore quand il le prouve comme ça!


----------



## Dory (31 Mars 2006)

Un repas avec une vieille connaissance..


----------



## La mouette (31 Mars 2006)

Une cuite ce soir :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## al02 (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit bonheur passager :
> Je zappe sur la une vers 13H, je tombe sur l'autre, là, *Pernot*, juste le temps de l'entendre dire :
> "A Pau, capitale de la Vendée"...
> 
> Je me dis toujours qu'il est très très con, lui, et j'adore quand il le prouve comme ça!




J.P. a forcé sur le Pernaud !


----------



## Galatée (31 Mars 2006)

Mon p'tit bonheur du jour : avoir discuté avec ma meilleure amie qui est en Pologne, merci Adium.

 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Par contre, elle ne revient pas avant le trois juillet, et ça c'est tout le contraire d'un p'tit bonheur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

T'inquiètes, entre les manifs et les piquets de grève, tu vas voir, le temps va vite passer


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

un p'tit bonheur très passager.....:rateau: 
une illustration amusante sur le site d'un dessinateur US......





© Glenn Barr


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

Mon petit bonheur de l'apres midi ... irresistibe


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

Mange de la confiture Bonne Maman " Légère et Fruitée " a l'abricot !!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Mars 2006)

Déguster la confiture de Châtaigne Bonne Maman :love:


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur...


:rose: 

:love: 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Craquounette._ 

quelqu'un peut le faire pour moi ??
Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

Voilà c fait


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c fait


Merci :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Petits bonheurs d'avant-hier et hier : ballade à Morlaix pour deux jours (sympa comme ville)

et bonheur du jour : vous retrouver avec un immense plaisir !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Petits bonheurs d'avant-hier et hier : ballade à Morlaix pour deux jours (sympa comme ville)
> 
> et bonheur du jour : vous retrouver avec un immense plaisir !!



Arf, Morlaix. terre de mes ancêtres (si, j'en ai). Vous avez mangé où? Je ne me souviens plus du nom de ce restaurant. Sa céo est classé et ils ne peuvent que la restaurer. Superbe. Et pas chère en plus (comme quoi!):love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Arf, Morlaix. terre de mes ancêtres (si, j'en ai). Vous avez mangé où? Je ne me souviens plus du nom de ce restaurant. Sa céo est classé et ils ne peuvent que la restaurer. Superbe. Et pas chère en plus (comme quoi!):love:



Un restaurant qui s'appelle "La Reine Anne" dans la "Rue haute" mais je ne pense pas que ce soit celui auquel tu fais allusion.  Par contre nous avons dormi en chambre d'hôte dans une très belle maison, propriétaires accueillants, jolie chambre .... et bien entendu ils ont failli dormir dehors car ils étaient partis au théâtre j'avais fermé une porte d'escalier qui ne devait pas l'être :rose:  et comme la clé était dessus...... no comment ...... ils ont tambouriné, sonné une cloche de laiton....... nous dormions du sommeil du juste...... Heureusement un de leurs fils était resté à la maison ce soir là et ils ont pu le réveiller grâce à son portable qui était sur sa table de nuit et de ce fait il a pu aller ouvrir à ses parents !!! :rose: :rose: :rose:  (on peut transférer sur le fil "la plus grosse honte.."


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Ben, hier, 2° petit bonheur de la semaine en ayant une 2° bouffe entre potes à motos.


j'avais un peu triché pour avoir un emplacement sympa dans le restau. J'ai réservé pour 12-15 personnes (je savais qu'on serait que 8 ). Tranquille, qu'on a été. 


Voilà:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui il va peut être pleuvoir...

Je vais donc pouvoir m'adonner à mon jeu favori, à savoir jeter des verres de pisse sur les gens qui passent dans la rue en dessous de chez moi...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ben, hier, 2° petit bonheur de la semaine en ayant une 2° bouffe entre potes à motos.
> 
> 
> j'avais un peu triché pour avoir un emplacement sympa dans le restau. J'ai réservé pour 12-15 personnes (je savais qu'on serait que 8 ). Tranquille, qu'on a été.
> ...



Escroc !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Escroc !!!



Escroc, non! stratège...:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Escroc, non! stratège...:love:



Tu crois qu'il a pensé au mot stratége le patron du restau ??


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Non, mais en cuisine, en allant chercher les plats, il devait tailler dans la masse...

Moi j'aime bien quand ils disent du mal des clients...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour, je viens de recevoir un CD vierge à remplir de plein d'enregistrements de "Signé Furax"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour, je viens de recevoir un CD vierge à remplir de plein d'enregistrements de "Signé Furax"




Le gruyère qui tue ???????? Dans la fromagerie Gloquej'pile ???


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

un vrai bonheur quand je me réveille avec en tête le rêve que je vient de faire ..

*1ère saison  *
Tout se passe entre gens de bonne compagnie ... Patoshman et sa dulcinée sont en visite , c'est la fin de la journée et je sens que nos hôtes vont prendre" la poudre d'escampette car ils ont encore de la route à faire ... pour les retenir encore un peu je leur propose un petit appérot dînatoire , un petit truc rapide , histoire de se donner le temps d'échanger encore quelques bons mots ... ils acceptent ! 
Branle bas de combat (s'écrit comme ça ??? ) je file avec Mado faire quelques petites courses rapides chez un boucher traiteur ...
Et c'est a partir de là que ça commence à se corser  ... chez le boucher c'est encore assez calme malgré le monde incroyable qui attend  ... 1h plomb avant de se faire servir . La boucherie se transforme petit à petit en épicerie bar , la blonde patronne vient s'occuper de nous , je commence donc enfin a lui demander ce que nous sommes venues chercher ... un bon saucisson , un mélange de fruits sec et graines salées , 2 fromages de chèvre pas trop frais svp , les légumes traînent par terre ... laissons tomber et un peu de jaja , je circule dans la boutique histoire de choisir le bon cru mais toutes les bouteilles éparses que je vois sont vides et sales ... la patronne finit quand même par me dégotter 2bonnes bouteilles ... Mado paye (fait chmire , je suis fauchée aussi dans mes rêves !) et en ouvrant son porte feuilles j'aperçois une photo de Dool en tutu avec 2 ailes dans le dos ???
Sur le chemin du retour nous nous arrêtons chez un boulanger et là changement d'équipe , mado disparaît et un illustre inconnu la remplace ... 

*2ème saison :casse: *
les souvenances s'estompent je vais donc faire plus vite ...
Me voila donc avec ce malotru qui me laisse porter toutes les courses ... il marche de plus en plus vite et ma charge est de plus en plus lourde ... Mado , Patosh et Anne ne sont plus qu'un lointain souvenir ... pour le moment je cours après un abruti qui essaye de me semer .
Je le rattrape , les victuailles ont disparu ... l'appéro dînatoire est bien loin et je me retrouve dans une petite camionnette blanche avec une équipe de pieds nickelés et un gros chien blanc genre terre neuve ... nous fuyons devant une autre équipe qui , me semble t'il tente de récupérer un bien ...
Nous roulons a toute berzingue , je conduis et la route est de plus en plus bizarre ... elle serpente , elle est basse de plafond eek: )et y  a d'énormes failles dans le bitume ... je m'arrête , nous étudions le terrain et décidons de faire demi tour ... mais les méchants nous ont rattrapé , ils cherchent le matos ... mais on est des gros filous ... on a tout caché dans le chien ... son corps n'est pas trop déformé par les angles des cartons , on a nos chances !!!

*3ème saison*
Le rêve m'échappe , me reste plus que des bribes ... 
Dans un studio de danse  ... certaines parois sont transparentes ... nous continuons a fuir devant nos poursuivants ... dédale de décors  , ombres chinoises ... le chien a disparu ...passe murailles ... ploc , plus de souvenances ... me manque la fin  

ps: gardez vos analyses pour vous svp:mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Tu en fumes de la bonne , dis moi


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu en fumes de la bonne , dis moi



Fonctionne plus qu'a l'oxygéne ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Fonctionne plus qu'a l'oxygéne ...



Je devrai tester ca alors


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> un vrai bonheur quand je me réveille avec en tête le rêve que je vient de faire ..
> 
> *1ère saison  *
> 
> ...




   un doux mélange... :rateau: Non je ne ferais pas d'analyse... :mouais:




			
				sofipingpong... a dit:
			
		

> Fonctionne plus qu'a l'oxygéne ...




En obus de 5 litres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Je dois avouer qu'au passage _"il cherche le matos ... mais on est des gros filous ... on a tout caché dans le chien ... son corps n'est pas trop déformé par les angles des cartons , on a nos chances !!!"_, j'étais pas loin de tomber de mon fauteuil !


----------



## dool (1 Avril 2006)

En tutu avec des ailes ??!!!  :affraid: :mouais: 

Faut qu'on parle Sofi !!!

Je ne ferais pas d'analyse non plus mais je vais me remettre un peu en question !!!  


PS : un vrai bonheur de te lire !


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> En tutu avec des ailes ??!!!  :affraid: :mouais:
> 
> *Faut qu'on parle Sofi !!!*
> 
> ...



Avec grand plaisiiiiir


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> En tutu avec des ailes ??!!!  :affraid: :mouais:
> 
> Faut qu'on parle Sofi !!!
> 
> ...





:rateau:... j'ai échapé au pire...     mais toi ...    :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:... j'ai échapé au pire...     mais toi ...    :rateau:



Toi je pense que tu faisais partie du premier épisode ...autour d'un bon verre en compagnie de patosh ... certains protagonistes étaient flous ... :rateau: 

Mon petit bonheur de tout de suite ce serait d'arriver a faire un lien vers un post pour Mado et patoshman maintenant ...c'est pas gagné ... j'y vais !!! :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Mon petit bonheur de tout de suite ce serait d'arriver a faire un lien vers un post pour Mado et patoshman maintenant ...c'est pas gagné ... j'y vais !!! :mouais:



J'y suis persque ... me manque plus qu'a trouvé le bon n° a inserer ... vais donc faire remonter , patoshman rode ...c'est le moment  

Patosh , remonte un peu le fil , j'ai un truc a te faire lire ... pioufffffff


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui il va peut être pleuvoir...
> 
> Je vais donc pouvoir m'adonner à mon jeu favori, à savoir jeter des verres de pisse sur les gens qui passent dans la rue en dessous de chez moi...





			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce Niçois calamiteux.



               :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur ? Voir que Toulouse se fait laté  . Je suis pas anti toulousain mais anti supporter qui pensent que leur équipe est la meilleure et imbattable


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas sportif ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

T'es pas sorti de l'auberge le jour où tu pars en croisade...


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas sportif ça



M'en fous . Allez Biarritz !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

... ou le jour ou il essaiera de réfléchir...


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... ou le jour ou il essaiera de réfléchir...






			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## Grug2 (1 Avril 2006)

petit bonheur du jour : mon nouvel avatar&#8230;


----------



## joubichou (1 Avril 2006)

Enfin boire un pèrniflard après m'être pété les neurones avec le jeu de supermoquette :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2006)

euh :love: ben :rose: :love: je .. :love: .... bon ... :rose: :love: :love: :love: (il faut que je me calme un peu :love: )


----------



## maiwen (1 Avril 2006)

> euh :love: ben :rose: :love: je .. :love: .... bon ... :rose: :love: :love: :love: (il faut que je me calme un peu :love: )



écouter "Première Fois" de Tryo et Les Ogres ... :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> écouter "Première Fois" de Tryo et Les Ogres ... :love:



je vois pas le rapport


----------



## Pierrou (1 Avril 2006)

Tranquillou devant l'ordi, samedi soir à rien faire... Un album d'*Elliott Smith* en fond sonore... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2006)

*Une*
bière


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2006)

Le printemps.
Ca germe tout ça, et c'est beau, à tous les niveaux



Ces rencontres et ces retrouvailles :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Avril 2006)

le telephone la plus belle invention :love: :love: :love: notamment le portable :love:


----------



## toys (2 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> le telephone la plus belle invention :love: :love: :love: notamment le portable :love:


faut que je te passe ma facture du mois de décembre !!


----------



## toys (2 Avril 2006)

désolé j'ai pas réusi a mettre la pièce jointe en édition


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut que je te passe ma facture du mois de décembre !!




pas la peine j'ai reçu la mienne  forfait  3h epuisé et 25 h hors forfait:rateau:  heuressment que j'ai l'illimité !!! sinon j'étais  ruiné


----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : je viens de rencontrer un chat, une chatte en réalité, moins conne que la moyenne.
Elle ouvre les portes en sautant sur la poignée, ok
Elle ouvre les portes de placard en tirant sur le bouton, d'accord
Elle ouvre les tiroirs en tirant par devant, bien

... mais elle s'essaye à ouvrir les grands tiroirs trop lourds pour elle en s'insinuant derrière pour pousser dessus.

Voilà, mon petit bonheur, voir un petit animal moins con que moi  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Je viens de voir à la télé que Dupontel ressortait un film... Si ça augure du même orgasme que pour "Bernie", au vu de la bande annonce, jirai au ciné avec une capote pour ne pas tâcher mon futal...:love:


----------



## dool (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir à la télé que Dupontel ressortait un film... Si ça augure du même orgasme que pour "Bernie", au vu de la bande annonce, jirai au ciné avec une capote pour ne pas tâcher mon futal...:love:



Et y'a un casting de fou la d'dans !!! :love: Perso j'irai en jupe avec rien dessous pour laisser la trace que sur le fauteuil !!!!  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

J'ai vu la Bande annonce hier soir aussi à la télé... J'ai bande-annoncé également


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et y'a un casting de fou la d'dans !!! :love: Perso j'irai en jupe avec rien dessous pour laisser la trace que sur le fauteuil !!!!  :rose:



   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Hum ... Faudrait peut-être songer à déménager ce fil dans Mac OS*X* :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

C chaud ici


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

Ne pas être Modérateur sur Macg. 

Je ne suis pas passé ici depuis 2 jours, et j'ai un tableau de bord plein à craquer. Ouf, pas besoin de tout lire.


Allez, il fait beau. On va prendre l'air après le concert fantastique d'hier soir.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

Voir ce soleil magnifique


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

Moi je cours mercredi voir "Jean-Philippe" ; que voulez-vous j'ADORE Fabrice Luchini !!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

.... non rien, ......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum ... Faudrait peut-être songer à déménager ce fil dans Mac OS*X* :mouais:


Et ta connerie? ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ta connerie? ...



Encore, encore!   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Encore, encore!   :love:


Et puis après, ça s'étonne que ses fils partent en nouille...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et puis après, ça s'étonne que ses fils partent en nouille...



meuh non..... en quenouille !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ta connerie? ...



C'est Bobby qui me l'a piquée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> meuh non..... en quenouille !!!



Tu aimes les gambouilles? ... Ce sont des gambas avec des grosses *******s... Un vrai bonheur...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

Revenir du golf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Retourne-z-y...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2006)

Qu'on arrache les burnes de tous ces nazes !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Je fournis le matos!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

Si t'as besoin d'un coup de main, ou d'un coup de pied. Tu peux compter sur moi.


----------



## al02 (2 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Revenir du golf



Tu as fait combien de sets ?


----------



## Dory (2 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait combien de sets ?


Il a creusé des trous..


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ta connerie? ...



Très cher ami corse, loin de moi l'idée de critiquer cette répartie, mais je dois te faire remarquer que le combo smiley    est frappé du copyright d'un membre ineffable de la cave [MGZ].

Pour faire respecter ses droits, il est capable de tout, même d'actes qui effrairaient le plus endurci des nationalistes corses oups... backspace :rose:  mafiosi, put1 merde, je le fais exprès c'est pas possible... enfin voilà quoi tu vois ce que je veux dire    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

je plussoie gk n'en déplaise au faux combotiste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Très cher ami corse, loin de moi l'idée de critiquer cette répartie, mais je dois te faire remarquer que le combo smiley    est frappé du copyright d'un membre ineffable de la cave [MGZ].
> 
> Pour faire respecter ses droits, il est capable de tout, même d'actes qui effrairaient le plus endurci des nationalistes corses oups... backspace :rose:  mafiosi, put1 merde, je le fais exprès c'est pas possible... enfin voilà quoi tu vois ce que je veux dire    :love:



Et ta soeur?!?


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et y'a un casting de fou la d'dans !!! :love: Perso j'irai en jupe avec rien dessous pour laisser la trace que sur le fauteuil !!!!  :rose:




Si tu mets un tutu j'y vais avec toi !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

grand bonheur du jour savoir que je n'aurai pas à faire la tambouille pendant une semaine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> grand bonheur du jour savoir que je n'aurai pas à faire la tambouille pendant une semaine



Quoi ? on peut louer une femme 7 jours maintenant ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Très cher ami corse, loin de moi l'idée de critiquer cette répartie, mais je dois te faire remarquer que le combo smiley    est frappé du copyright d'un membre ineffable de la cave [MGZ].
> 
> Pour faire respecter ses droits, il est capable de tout, même d'actes qui effrairaient le plus endurci des nationalistes corses oups... backspace :rose:  mafiosi, put1 merde, je le fais exprès c'est pas possible... enfin voilà quoi tu vois ce que je veux dire    :love:



ils vont te la faire sauter ta baraque


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? on peut louer une femme 7 jours maintenant ?



 Mme Marie te coûtera moins cher un peu froide au premier abord tu la chauffes 3 mns en moyenne et le tour est joué :love: c'est tout  :rose:


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2006)

Allez un bonheur d'il y a quelques années. Trivial mais tellurique. Si.

En 94 nous sommes allés au Chili. Paysages grandioses et tout le toutim.
Arrivés à San Pedro de Atacama (2400 m, dans l'altiplano et ses _salars_) au terme d'un voyage en bus de 18h comprenant une nuit un peu fatigante, nous nous sommes inscrits pour une visite le lendemain pour les geysers d'_el Tatio_.
Ce que je n'avais pas compris était qu'il fallait partir à 4h du matin ... Et moi, le matin, ce n'est pas mon truc. Bref, passablement embrumés, nous partîmes.
Pour 4h de tôle ondulée. Le fait est que un quart d'heure après le départ j'ai commencé d'avoir des crampes, puis comme une pressante contraction intestinale passablement répétitive. Idiot comme je le suis je n'ai pas voulu déranger les autres (deux autres touristes, le chauffeur et son acolyte, et dulcinée, bien sûr) et j'ai serré ... les dents pendant plus de 3h sur des cahots incessants.
Pour arriver aux geysers, où il n'y avait personne. Je me suis éclipsé et assez loin de tout ai calmé ma tripaille.

Alors, là, une fois tranquille, j'ai tout à coup réalisé où j'étais : montagnes, volcans, fumerolles, ciel d'une rare pureté, calme, silence. Et c'était vraiment magique.

[ps : sur le chemin du retour, au bout d'une heure nous avons cassé un essieux, origine d'une escapade sympathique : faire de l'auto-stop à cette altitude et dans une route désertique amène de sympathiques rencontres  ]


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur?!?



elle doit battre le beurre qq part


----------



## toys (3 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? on peut louer une femme 7 jours maintenant ?


ta une adresse ou on en trouve asser facilement?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta une adresse ou on en trouve asser facilement?



Le bois de boulogne??


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le bois de boulogne??



Oui ? Enfin, bon, y a qu'a l'épluchage que tu sais si c'en est vraiment une, là bas !


----------



## alex42 (3 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du week end:




Ahhh, un écran magnifique... maintenant, j'attends de voir ce que je pouvoir en tirer en la connectant au MAC.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> elle doit battre le beurre qq part



Quand elle changera d'ingrédient, dis-lui de passer me voir !


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2006)

*Il y a aucune discussion suivie à afficher dans ce dossier pour cette période de temps.

:love:
*


----------



## laurent_iMac (3 Avril 2006)

Après une palourde veillissante , mon petit bonheur du jour c'est un iBook G4 que je viens d'acquérir.
Que du bonheur
Je sens que j'ai pas fini de "m'éclater" avec 
Pas pour rien enfin de compte mon pseudo
Normal, j'adore les iBook


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du week end:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là...une DS lite!!!    :love:  :love:  Félicitations pour cette achat.   

Dit, elle est facile à trouver maintenant au japon??


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Avril 2006)

Tout simplement le ciel bleu, le soleil, les fleurs qui poussent et les oiseaux qui chantent !!


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2006)

je rentre des courses et j'ai glissé dans mon panier un DVD du grand MIYAZAKI ... Porco rosso ... avec une 2ème galette avec l'intégral du film en story board ....  
Pas sure d'attendre  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je rentre des courses et j'ai glissé dans mon panier un DVD du grand MIYAZAKI ... Porco rosso ... avec une 2ème galette avec l'intégral du film en story board ....
> Pas sure d'attendre  :love:



C'est pas une histoire de cochon aviateur, ça ? Je croyais que c'était juste une BD, il y a un film ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2006)

Oui, un film animé.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je rentre des courses et j'ai glissé dans mon panier un DVD du grand MIYAZAKI ... Porco rosso ... avec une 2ème galette avec l'intégral du film en story board ....
> Pas sure d'attendre  :love:



Comment?? Tu ne l'avais pas pris à l'époque de sa sortie par Studio Canal?? C'est une honte.


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une histoire de cochon aviateur, ça ? Je croyais que c'était juste une BD, il y a un film ?


oui un film du Même réalisateur que princesse mononoké ... le chateau dans le ciel ... mon voisin totoro ... le chateau ambulant ... le voyage de chihiro ... entre autres ... que des grands films d'animation de Miyazaki ...:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Avril 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du week end:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bon, d'accord, mais c'est quoi et ça sert à quoi???

parce que c'est bien beau une boite avec un objet noir, et plein de merdes à connecter autour... mais bon, moi ça me fait pas réver...


----------



## alex42 (3 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Alors là...une DS lite!!!    :love:  :love:  Félicitations pour cette achat.
> 
> Dit, elle est facile à trouver maintenant au japon??




Et bien, j'ai couru un peu et j'ai eu le dernier modèle de la boutique ! Et maintenant encore, les prix augmentent sur ebay et Yahoo auction ! Mais je pense la garder quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, d'accord, mais c'est quoi et ça sert à quoi???
> 
> parce que c'est bien beau une boite avec un objet noir, et plein de merdes à connecter autour... mais bon, moi ça me fait pas réver...



Sé hune quonçole deux je deu peauche !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sé hune quonçole deux je deu peauche !



Oui, mais double écran dont un tactile et le petit stylet qui va avec. Il fallait que cela soit précisé.


----------



## alex42 (3 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais double écran dont un tactile et le petit stylet qui va avec. Il fallait que cela soit précisé.



Et même 2 stylets dans la boîte !


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Avril 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Et même 2 stylets dans la boîte !



 La dragonne à sauté non ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Et même 2 stylets dans la boîte !



Bah voui, au cas où.    Il sont fort chez Nintendo.


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Avril 2006)

eh beh, il serait pas un peu temps de grandir????


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> eh beh, il serait pas un peu temps de grandir????



Eh l'aauuutreeeuuuhhh.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> eh beh, il serait pas un peu temps de grandir????



 Tu nutilises pas ton "stylet" pour jouer avec les dames (ou les hommes au choix) toi ?


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Comment?? Tu ne l'avais pas pris à l'époque de sa sortie par Studio Canal?? C'est une honte.


 je suis pas du genre jeune chiot qui saute partout  ... chuis plutôt du genre vieille chatte qui rôde ... je suis pas préssée


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Avril 2006)

justement, j'évite d'y adjoindre trop d'éléctronique....


----------



## alex42 (3 Avril 2006)

Et avec le jeu Metroid prime pinball, j'ai même la cartouche vibrator !


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

je remonte l'Erdre par le quai de Versailles,, à une dizaine de mètres, venant dans ma direction, une jolie jeune fille s'arrête, la main sur le front, se remémorant sûrement ce qu'elle a oublié de faire, de prendre, quelque chose sûrement important. Elle repart, je la croise, souriant comme à mon habitude, et lui lance gentiment : "ce n'est pas si grave !" Elle se retourne, me lance un beau regard plein d'audaces et avec un superbe sourire, elle me dit "c'est vrai. Merci !" et nous repartons chacun souriants sur notre chemin...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je remonte l'Erdre par le quai de Versailles,, à une dizaine de mètres, venant dans ma direction, une jolie jeune fille s'arrête, la main sur le front, se remémorant sûrement ce qu'elle a oublié de faire, de prendre, quelque chose sûrement important. Elle repart, je la croise, souriant comme à mon habitude, et lui lance gentiment : "ce n'est pas si grave !" Elle se retourne, me lance un beau regard plein d'audaces et avec un superbe sourire, elle me dit "c'est vrai. Merci !" et nous repartons chacun souriants sur notre chemin...



C'est un beau roman, c'est une belle histoire, c'est une romance d'aujourd'hui ... lalalalalalalère


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je remonte l'Erdre par le quai de Versailles,, à une dizaine de mètres, venant dans ma direction, une jolie jeune fille s'arrête, la main sur le front, se remémorant sûrement ce qu'elle a oublié de faire, de prendre, quelque chose sûrement important. Elle repart, je la croise, souriant comme à mon habitude, et lui lance gentiment : "ce n'est pas si grave !" Elle se retourne, me lance un beau regard plein d'audaces et avec un superbe sourire, elle me dit "c'est vrai. Merci !" et nous repartons chacun souriants sur notre chemin...



 Cest très joliment raconté.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je remonte l'Erdre par le quai de Versailles,, à une dizaine de mètres, venant dans ma direction, une jolie jeune fille s'arrête, la main sur le front, se remémorant sûrement ce qu'elle a oublié de faire, de prendre, quelque chose sûrement important. Elle repart, je la croise, souriant comme à mon habitude, et lui lance gentiment : "ce n'est pas si grave !" Elle se retourne, me lance un beau regard plein d'audaces et avec un superbe sourire, elle me dit "c'est vrai. Merci !" et nous repartons chacun souriants sur notre chemin...




Toujours aussi poète


----------



## al02 (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je remonte l'Erdre par le quai de Versailles,, à une dizaine de mètres, venant dans ma direction, une jolie jeune fille s'arrête, la main sur le front, se remémorant sûrement ce qu'elle a oublié de faire, de prendre, quelque chose sûrement important. Elle repart, je la croise, souriant comme à mon habitude, et lui lance gentiment : "ce n'est pas si grave !" Elle se retourne, me lance un beau regard plein d'audaces et avec un superbe sourire, elle me dit "c'est vrai. Merci !" et nous repartons chacun souriants sur notre chemin...



Elles est pas belle, la vie !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

mon bonheur d'aujourd'hui : le silence 
j'entends plus les gammes répétitives et incessantes de mon fils adoré:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Voir que la vie est belle


----------



## Dory (3 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Voir que la vie est belle



Tu es sorti pour la voir?


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sorti pour la voir?



Oh encore mieux que ca


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> elle doit battre le beurre qq part



Pinaise! Mais tu lâches jamais, toi...    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils vont te la faire sauter ta baraque



Tu peux me tenir ça un moment? ... Heuuuuuu ... Si tu pouvais éviter de fumer en même temps, ce serais sympa... Merci


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me tenir ça un moment? ... Heuuuuuu ... Si tu pouvais éviter de fumer en même temps, ce serais sympa... Merci




de mon temps on faisait ça avec du sucre et du désherbant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

C'est donc ça, cette odeur de caramel?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2006)

euh non, dsl   ça c'est marco qui a encore laisser traîner ses sucreries  il essai d'arrêter de fumer


----------



## Grug2 (3 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de mon temps on faisait ça avec du sucre et du désherbant


et ça te rendais heureux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

C'est à dire que le désherbant doit irriter un tantinet...


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *de mon temps *on faisait ça avec du sucre et du désherbant





en 40?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> en 40?



note : plastiquer chez link  enfin avec la quantité d'obus qui traîne dans la somme ça peu ce faire tout seul


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise! Mais tu lâches jamais, toi...    :love:



Gnnnnnnnnnnnn :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : plastiquer chez link  enfin avec la quantité d'obus qui traîne dans la somme ça peu ce faire tout seul


Je dois encore en avoir deux ou trois dans mon jardin... si tu les veux, ou si tu as besoin d'un coup de main.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2006)

la je reve ... je reve d'avoir 45 000 $ pour le pack de 5 vols  sur 5 avions de chasses 

http://www.flymig.com/packages/special.offer.htm


----------



## Grug2 (3 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : plastiquer chez link  enfin avec la quantité d'obus qui traîne dans la somme ça peu ce faire tout seul


golf sors de ce corp ! :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me tenir ça un moment? ... Heuuuuuu ... Si tu pouvais éviter de fumer en même temps, ce serais sympa... Merci



Ah, j'aurais cru que tu utilisais des moyens plus modernes que cette bonne vieille dynamite  







...








Plutôt style C4 quoi


----------



## toys (3 Avril 2006)

poire cuite au chocolas fondus fait au bain marie avec du beurre dedans  (demis sel le beurre)

un moment de bonheur aussi bien derrière les fourneaux que derrière l'assiette.


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me tenir ça un moment? ... Heuuuuuu ... Si tu pouvais éviter de fumer en même temps, ce serais sympa... Merci




Ca me rappelle un petit bonheur qui repasse de temps en temps :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle un petit bonheur qui repasse de temps en temps :






			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.



Cultissime! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle un petit bonheur qui repasse de temps en temps :



Un morceau d'anthologie, une somme ! La dernière réplique de ce film est un des sommets du cinéma français ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un morceau d'anthologie, une somme ! La dernière réplique de ce film est un des sommets du cinéma français ! :love: :love: :love:




Du même film, m'a toujours fait rire aussi cette réplique :

_En cinq ans pas un mouvement d'humeur, pas une colère, même pas un mot plus haut que l'autre, pis d'un seul coup _CRACK_ la fausse note, la mouche dans le lait, han j'te dis que ça m'a secoué!_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

Commissaire:
- Mon pauvre ami. Vous êtes la perpétuelle victime de lesprit querelleur de vos contemporains. Hein? On vous cherche. On vous provoque. On vous persécute. Une sorte de fatalité. Cest bien ça?

Antoine Beretto:
- Oui.

- Moui. Il nen est pas moins vrai, monsieur Beretto, que cest la troisième fois cette année, et la dernière jespère, que vous êtes poursuivi pour coups et blessures.

- À qui la faute, monsieur le commissaire? Hein? Moi je roulais tranquillement, doucement, à ma droite ; et cest monsieur qui brûle un stop et qui memplâtre. Bon ; je souligne poliment linfraction, je souris, quand cette espèce de possédé commence à me dire tout un tas de gros mots que jose même pas vous répéter, monsieur le commissaire.
Bon ; heu, jai peut être eu tort de le tirer par la cravate à lintérieur de ma décapotable. Mais cest tout, monsieur le commissaire.

- Et cest ainsi que vous lui avez fendu le cuir chevelu et ouvert larcade sourcilière.

- Ça oui ; enfin... Javais changé de voiture et jai oublié quelle nétait pas décapotable. Voilà.

- Voilà. Mais dites-moi ; et les deux autres? Les témoins?

- Mais ils mont traité de brute, monsieur le commissaire! Ha!

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Vous parlez d'un film que les moins de 23 ans ne peuvent pas connaître


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez d'un film que les moins de 23 ans ne peuvent pas connaître




Ouais et les moins de quinze ans non plus et les moins de dix ans non plus et les moins de trente six mois non plus. 



T'écoutes pas de la musique créée bien avant même que tes grands parents ne naissent ? 

Fais-toi un petit bonheur, loue le DVD un de ces quatre !


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Si j'écoute actuellement du Boris Vian mais aussi le Duke  . Je suis amateur de vieux film mais celui là , je ne le connais pas cela arrive , non ?


----------



## sofiping (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez d'un film que les moins de 23 ans ne peuvent pas connaître


Sauf si la curiosité les pousse à voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez de chiard 

Ben quoi ...c'etait mon petit bonheur du soir ... dire a St john qui ferait mieux d'aller se coucher au lieu de dire des âneries


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si j'écoute actuellement du Boris Vian mais aussi le Duke  . Je suis amateur de vieux film mais celui là , je ne le connais pas cela arrive , non ?




Comme quoi, en art y a pas de date de péremption !


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, en art y a pas de date de péremption !




Juste dans  l'art alors


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2006)

j'hallucine sur certaines photos.........y'en a des gratinées !!!.....:rateau::rateau:


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Juste dans  l'art alors




Tous les arts, y compris populaires.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Juste dans  l'art alors




On te parle de cinéma, pas de charcuterie .


Trop bon ce film.:love::love::love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vradin a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.



'tain, mais qu'attends tu pour le plastiquer ce vRadin  :love: 

















---
Edit : vRadin ne doit filtrer que les coudboules des habitants d'une ile bien connue de méditerranée, car avec moi il n'y a pas eu de souci


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez d'un film que les moins de 23 ans ne peuvent pas connaître



Pas du tout, il repasse tous les deux ans à la télé, et c'est une des rares redifs cycliques de la télé dont je ne me lasse pas :love:

Pour les moins de 23 ans, la réplique de fin, après que (le personnage joué par, et dont le nom m'échappe sur le moment) Michel Constantin ait empli la balle de golf du "colonel" (le vilain en chef, qui a admis sa défaite) de nitroglycérine, et que ce dernier ait "drivé" (boum), ils s'éloignent tranquillement avec Lino Ventura (Antoine Beretto), qui lui dit : "J'critique pas l'côté farce ... Mais pour le fair play, tu repasseras !"


----------



## al02 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez d'un film que les moins de 23 ans ne peuvent pas connaître



C'est ça l'avantage de la maturité !


----------



## al02 (4 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si la curiosité les pousse à voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez de chiard
> 
> Ben quoi ...c'etait mon petit bonheur du soir ... dire a St john qui ferait mieux d'aller se coucher au lieu de dire des âneries


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si la curiosité les pousse à voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez de chiard
> 
> Ben quoi ...c'etait mon petit bonheur du soir ... dire a St john qui ferait mieux d'aller se coucher au lieu de dire des âneries




:love: :love: :love:



			
				vPittBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sofiping.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si la curiosité les pousse à voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez de chiard
> 
> Ben quoi ...c'etait mon petit bonheur du soir ... dire a St john qui ferait mieux d'aller se coucher au lieu de dire des âneries




Mais euh


----------



## Nephou (4 Avril 2006)

Bon, un jour mon petit bonheur sera de lester tous les sujets dont l'intérêt se délaye dans le temps et les digressions oiseuses ou règlements de comptes.

Bref, une page de réactions pour un petit bonheur c'est _too much_ à mon goût. Quand à la dispute des anciens et des modernes&#8230; Il y a un fil sur les films qu'on aime et qui permet de les faire partager. 

_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai envoyé boulé mon pote hier...ca m'a soulagé.
Il me saoulait un peu au téléphone.
c'est un peu méchant mais c'était un petit bonheur sans consequences facheuses....


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur de la nuit que mes profs d'amphi m'aient répondu aux mails que je leur ai envoyés


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

Partager la joie d'une naissance ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

savoir que je manque à mes ex collaborateurs, cela m'a fait un immense plaisir ce matin :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

Avoir résisté jusqu'à minuit et des coquillettes pour voir à la télé la retransmission d'un concert de Nigel Kennedy.......

Me suis couchée vers 2 h du mat' aux anges !!!!!!!

C'est du bonheur ça !!! :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Un copain vient de m'offrir "Beatles Anthology" en cinq DVD :love: :love: :love: me do !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Avril 2006)

Avoir reçus ma super machine pour l'boulot... un téléphone fax répondeur scanner....  
C'est NoËl!!!! 
J'vais enfin pouvoir scanner!!! :love:


----------



## al02 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur de la nuit que mes profs d'amphi m'aient répondu aux mails que je leur ai envoyés



Hé, St John, la Sorbonne est ouverte, il va falloir y retourner pour bosser tes cours d'histoire médiévale.   

Il ne s'agit pas de *blauder* !


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Hé, St John, la Sorbonne est ouverte, il va falloir y retourner pour bosser tes cours d'histoire médiévale.
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas de *bleuder* !



Et non , elle ne l'est pas  .


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2006)

la ? euh je viens d'apprendre que j'ai gagné un beau téléphone portable siemens dernier cri :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Je rentre chez moi après des heures de manif et j'enlève mes godasses...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre chez moi après des heures de manif et j'enlève mes godasses...



Mon petit bonheur ..? Que le mac ne soit pas en odorama !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? euh je viens d'apprendre que j'ai gagné un beau téléphone portable siemens dernier cri :love:





			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre chez moi après des heures de manif et j'enlève mes godasses...



Pantoufle, ton Siemens est encore dans ta poche ???


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2006)

non lui il avait un t630


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : voir une pouff dans la rue parler à son chien en lui disant : "oh arrête de faire tes yeux de victime...".

 :love:  :love: 

Ca m'a beaucoup fait rire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Imagine le bonheur similaire que nous vivons, nous, modérateurs, tous les jours en lisant le bar... Heureusement, nous arrivons souvent à en rire aussi


----------



## Nephou (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Imagine le bonheur similaire que nous vivons, nous, modérateurs, tous les jours en lisant le bar... Heureusement, nous arrivons souvent à en rire aussi





« En général c'est là que nous nous embrassons tous sur la bouche pour affirmer notre franche camaraderie. »


_peux plus te bouler alors j'improvise_​


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Ben quoi? 
C'est bien de parler à son chien.

...
On parle bien à notre chat au bar...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Ouais. Mais celui-là, il a la parole pour vous dire que c'est pas la peine de continuer à vous rendre activement plus ridicules que vous l'êtes naturellement... Je ne vous écoute pas !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

je viens de comprendre "avoir mal à posteriori"


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi?
> C'est bien de parler à son chien.
> 
> ...
> On parle bien à notre chat au bar...



Ben, vu les griffes et les dents de *nos* chats (Felis Catus Moderatorii) et de notre loup (Canis Lupus Moderatorii) du bar, leur parler *gentiment* me parait une mesure élémentaire de survie de la part du posteur moyen, et je ne parle pas du bassiste (ne)phou


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, vu les griffes et les dents de *nos* chats (Felis Catus Moderatorii) et de notre loup (Canis Lupus Moderatorii) du bar, leur parler *gentiment* me parait une mesure élémentaire de survie de la part du posteur moyen, et je ne parle pas du bassiste (ne)phou


 Chui toujours gentil moi môssieur le modérateur... 
Un peu taquin parfois certes... 

Enfin bref : 
Pour revenir habilement au sujet, petit bonheur du moment :
Vois Pascal 77 qui préconise la gentillesse avec les modos maintenant qu'il est a été promu (a la force de quoi d'ailleurs? Je pose la question! ) alors qu'avant il débitait des horreurs sur tous les verts en privé que même moi j'osais pas lire ses MPs en totalité!
   

_*erratum
*_être modérateur n'est pas être promu

_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... il débitait des horreurs sur tous les verts en privé que même moi j'osais pas lire ses MPs en totalité!


Ah bon? Toi aussi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Chui toujours gentil moi môssieur le modérateur...
> Un peu taquin parfois certes...
> 
> Enfin bref :
> ...



Petit bonheur de la soirée, penser au moment ou le porte pustules orange va avoir besoin d'un conseil quelconque, et passer à portée de mon bouton à bannir !


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur d'un début de soirée : Je me sens bien


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

Mon Dieu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur de la soirée, penser au moment ou le porte pustules orange va avoir besoin d'un conseil quelconque, et passer à portée de mon bouton à bannir !


Je veux pas dire mais Patoch' a balancé aussi. 
Et je veux toujours pas dire, mais je l'ai dit il y a déjà bien longtemps : rien n'est pire que le pouvoir du petit".  



Bon allez, un autre petit bonheur : 
Un vrai ricard, dégusté en humant l'odeur des oignons qui mijotent à côté.
Là maintenant.
Ca faisait longtemps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas dire mais Patoch' a balancé aussi.



Voilà qu'ils commencent à se charger les uns les autres, un vrai bonheur


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2006)

où est mon drapeau noir ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur d'un début de soirée : Je me sens bien


Tout va bien ! On n'en a toujours rien à foutre !

Va falloir réellement consulter là. Etre insignifiant, c'est dramatique, c'est sûr. Ne pas s'en rendre compte, c'est pathologique. Sans compter qu'on est sympa, on te le dit en plus.

Le flood est interdit. Et MÊME le flood involontaire...


----------



## dool (4 Avril 2006)

On peut légaliser l'euthanasie sur macgé ?? Allleeeerrr....siouplééééé...juste pour certains cas qui ne sont pas au bord de la mort mais qui me fais approcher de la limite dangereuse de l'envie de meurtre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Elle est légale Dool  Mais c'est nous les docteurs


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Elle est légale Dool  Mais c'est nous les docteurs



Violent le traitement quand même.


----------



## al02 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur d'un début de soirée : Je me sens bien




Là, je ne te sens pas !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Non. On souffre peu. Une fois que c'est fini. C'est l'attente qui peut paraître longue...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> c'est nous les docteurs



Note pour plus tard : ne jamais montrer le moindre petit signe de mauvaise santé sur Macgé.


----------



## dool (4 Avril 2006)

Kof kof kof....  



Un jour, je serais doctrice !!


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. On souffre peu. Une fois que c'est fini. C'est l'attente qui peut paraître longue...



L'agonie...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Alors là...
Un grand bonheur...

Les volets des baies vitrées ne sont pas fermés.
Dehors il fait noir.
Le vent s'est levé très vite, les bestioles sont toutes rentrées en vitesse.

Et je vois d'immenses éclairs qui arrivent de la mer juste en face...
Ca pète toutes les 20 secondes facile...
Pour l'instant je les vois mais ne les entends pas, le vent doit souffler dans le mauvais sens.
Mais ça se rapproche...

Et j'attends que ça arrive pour de bon.
Et j'adore ça! :love:

Je vais aller voir de la terrasse, tiens (celle qui est sur le toit)


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Je confirme...





Ca se rapproche. (maintenant, vent ou pas, je les entends)


(Et ça y est la pluie arrive... :love: )

Edit : Et 5 minutes après, tout est fini, il ne pleut plus, plus d'éclairs, juste un peu de vent... J'adore l'éphéméris... l'éphémérit... le côté très court de l'événement.  )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur de ce soir......   suivre les mille et une aventures de "ll était une fois" et me demander si je fais mourir Bobby dans cet épisode ou pas ...... ha ha ha ..


----------



## toys (4 Avril 2006)

le petit bonheur du soir ! je me suis fait deux superbe tatouage malabar un sur le sein droit et un sur le gauche ! le plus drôle se n'est pas la pose s'est le faite de se razé le téton (oui je suis poilu et alors)


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur hier soir : Utiliser iSync pour synchroniser mon nokia 6230i avec mon mac mini :love:


----------



## Dory (5 Avril 2006)

Pas de grève


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pas de grève



Toi aussi??


----------



## joubichou (5 Avril 2006)

Le bonheur,s'octroyer un jour de congé comme ça parce que j'en ai envie


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, je serais doctrice !!

















Non non non, tout mais pas çà  :love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

Benjamin vient de me procurer un petit bonheur dont vous ne saurez rien&#8230;

 _non je rigole&#8230; ou pas&#8230; _


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

Tu seras la premier de la prochaine promotion de *VIOLETS* ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Non !! Pire que ça !!!! Et je partage ce bonheur  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, je présume que çà va charcler prochainement... Benjamin vous a procuré de nouvelles armes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Ton Blaster à côté, c'est un hochet en plastoque.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

ça sent le ménage de printemps au Bar...  



Vais aller faire un petit tour... 


un indice?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ton Blaster à côté, c'est un hochet en plastoque.



Oups, vais aller faire un tour à l'armurerie... mais où l'ai-je laissé trainer.... Ah, vala mon nouveau jouet : blaster à répétition, mod. T21


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Un peu kitch comme flingue... Il permet de lire les MP ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin vient de me procurer un petit bonheur dont vous ne saurez rien
> 
> _non je rigole ou pas _


L'idiot ban ?

L'invisible user ?


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Allez voir du côté des derniers hacks de vbulletin si vous voulez savoir. 
En tout cas, c'est ce que je ferais si ça m'intéressait, personnellement - mais bon, c'est peut-être aussi un moteur de recherche intelligent qui caratérise un posteur en fonction d'occurences de termes indexés pondérés par son ancienneté et sa popularité (pour détecter faciilement les pétages de plombs   )


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'idiot ban ?
> 
> L'invisible user ?




non non : l'_invisible ban_ pour _idiot user _


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il permet de lire les MP ?



Chais pô : j'ai pas de MP... bien que j'attende un retour d'expérience de la part d'un honorable membre Macg, brestois et caviste azimuté de son statut, au sujet d'autorisations et d'images disques  :love:


----------



## Dory (5 Avril 2006)

Une tenue pour les verts...peut être


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une tenue pour les verts...




Je prefere ce genre d'habit :love: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je prefere ce genre d'habit :love: :rose:



Tu portes encore des barboteuses ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

Avec la sortie de Bootcamp par Apple on va pouvoir souffler un peu ici : tout le monde va se rendre sur _Réagissez_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Avec la sortie de Bootcamp par Apple on va pouvoir souffler un peu ici : tout le monde va se rendre sur _Réagissez_


Que tu crois. 







_edit : et ben oui, voir un modo se fourvoyer c'est mon bonheur de l'instant. Gniark.
  _


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Avec la sortie de Bootcamp par Apple on va pouvoir souffler un peu ici : tout le monde va se rendre sur _Réagissez_


effectivement, et avec bientôt des vrais morceau de jeromemac inside !   






ps : petit rappel le principe de ce fil est simple :"poster ici vos petits bonheurs de l'instant."


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

pitin va falloir se tenir à carreau 


y'aura aussi un _enabling-pack_ dispo pour les non-modos du Club Mickey, euh Club Macgé ?

_- Chpafffff_
- Bon d'accord, mais pas taper please, et je veux pas être cobaye :afraid: 



Sinon là le petit bonheur du jour, ce sera une mousse (ou deux) au Pascalou dans 20 mn. Je me réjouis :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

je crois que je viens de rater le lapper de mousse au Pascalou...


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Ca nous manque plus qu'à toi !
En fait, j'en sais rien, je mise sur l'occurence et... je dis des conneries ! 
Littéralement !
Je ne vais pas effacer parce que ça me troue de me lire des trucs pareils.

Ce n'est pas un effet de style (sauf à partir des trois petits points où je me suis rendu compte que je disais des conneries)


----------



## mado (5 Avril 2006)

Et alors, on a le droit de dire des conneries parfois non 
Moi aussi, j'irais bien boire un coup au Lou ce soir.


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

moi j'irais bien lapper mad... :rose: euh des bières avec mado et Guytan et teo et plein d'autres au Pascalou ce soir !


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2006)

Quelques jours à attendre pour une mousse au Lou !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

Je plussoie fortement ceci !


----------



## Grug2 (5 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie fortement ceci !


c'est nouveau cette expression ? c'est arrivé avec windaube&#8482; ?


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est nouveau cette expression ? c'est arrivé avec windaube&#8482; ?


non, c'est arrivé près de chez vous !


----------



## Jec (5 Avril 2006)

Ah mon grand bonheur !! J'arrive à voir la fin de mon "bip" de déménagement ... lundi je dors dans mon nouveau chez moi ... c'est là que je vais voir si ma connection va suivre ... ça devrait ... :hein:


----------



## Grug2 (6 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour, avoir pris un peu de temps pour aller lire un peu dans le forum "Reagissez" où j'ai decouvert des gens d'un comique&#8230; abouti  :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

on dit pas "embouti" ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

Un GROS bonheur ..... j'ai reçu hier un CD qu'un copain du forum m'a gravé avec des trucs sensass de Pierre Dac   Je ne l'ai pas encore écouté, j'attends d'être toute seule pour me délecter et retrouver mon enfance !!!!

MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ça me fait un plaisir ENORME !!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2006)

Méfie-toi de ce genre de bonheur. Un jour, j'ai reçu un CD de l'Amok (une compil des meilleurs morceaux de David Guetta). En fait, il était rempli de messages subliminaux. A la fin de l'écoute, j'avais mal aux fesses...


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour, la livraison de mon Kingdom Hearts 2 US ! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi de ce genre de bonheur. Un jour, j'ai reçu un CD de l'Amok (une compil des meilleurs morceaux de David Guetta). En fait, il était rempli de messages subliminaux. A la fin de l'écoute, j'avais mal aux fesses...




Meuh non voyons ...


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un GROS bonheur ..... j'ai reçu hier un CD qu'un copain du forum m'a gravé avec des trucs sensass de Pierre Dac   Je ne l'ai pas encore écouté, j'attends d'être toute seule pour me délecter et retrouver mon enfance !!!!
> 
> MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ça me fait un plaisir ENORME !!!!! :love: :love:



Ben moi chui contente pour toi Momo ! Et j'espère que tu auras encore beaucoup d'autres bonheurs!...:love:

Quand à moi j'ai retrouvé hier mon bonheur et ma joie de vivre!...:love: Grâce à un ami de coeur qui a su m'écouter et me donner tout son temps! Oui il a été vraiment  Car mon moral était à zéro. C'est rare, mais ça arrive... Et mon ami a su me redonner le sourire :love: et je le remercie infiniment pour sa gentillesse et pour son grand coeur!  C'est précieux un vrai ami et ça vaut tout l'or du monde


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un GROS bonheur ..... j'ai reçu hier un CD qu'un copain du forum m'a gravé avec des trucs sensass de Pierre Dac   Je ne l'ai pas encore écouté, j'attends d'être toute seule pour me délecter et retrouver mon enfance !!!!
> 
> MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ça me fait un plaisir ENORME !!!!! :love: :love:



Marrant, tiens, j'ai l'impression de savoir qui c'est


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Merci.


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour a 12h50 :
Aller MANGER !!!
MANGER !
MANGER !
Oui j'aimmmmmmmmeeeee MANGER MOI !
Gnarf !
:hosto:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur d'hier soir : avoir découvert un restau sympa 
Ambiance hétéroclite (un peu dans le genre des cd pour gosses l'oncle Ernest). 
Du képi de brigadier de 1940 à l'horloge XIXe, en passant par une fourche rouillée, des trucs de marine, cornes et lanternes...
"Un amour de pomme de terre", c'est le blase du gastos. On bouffe bien, c'est rigolo (réchaud de cendres chaudes sur la table, petites poêles pour griller le fromage, lichettes d'alcool avec les plats...)
Et tout à l'avenant. Même la carte était marrante, tarabiscotée à l'extrême, sinueuse et déroutante.
Un bon moment, ma foi, pour commencer la soirée...

Y'avait bien une table de six matafs un peu lourdingues qui tarabustaient une fille à mataf à côté, mais bon... 
Elle a du avoir plus d'un petit bonheur plus tard dans la soirée, elle...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, tiens, j'ai l'impression de savoir qui c'est




Ha ????


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur du jour : j'ai été me faire faire de nouvelles lunettes, ça m'évitera de mettre la police de caractère en 3 !!!    .... mais je ne les aurai qu'après Pâques.....


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ????


Oui, je les ai eu également  

Ce soir : mon petit bonheur sera de retrouver ma fille (pas vue depuis près d'une semaine et demi) et de me faire couronner empereur (non, juste deux dents du bas, mais je n'aurai plus ce truc grumeleux provisoire qui m'énerve depuis une semaine sous la langue)


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2006)

Et ton p'tit bonheur d'hier soir ? deux mails de 3Mo


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur du jour : j'ai été me faire faire de nouvelles lunettes, ça m'évitera de mettre la police de caractère en 3 !!!    .... mais je ne les aurai qu'après Pâques.....


Tu n'as plus qu'à attendre les cloches..
(quoique dans le Bar Macgé y'a de quoi faire...)


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et ton p'tit bonheur d'hier soir ? deux mails de 3Mo



Photos porno?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2006)

Même pas... des utilitaires pour gamerz


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Même pas... des utilitaires pour gamerz



BootCamp ou des vrais jeux Mac ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2006)

N'ayant pas de Macintel, ce n'est donc pas BootCamp.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je les ai eu également
> 
> Ce soir : mon petit bonheur sera de retrouver ma fille (pas vue depuis près d'une semaine et demi) et de me faire couronner empereur (non, juste deux dents du bas, mais je n'aurai plus ce truc grumeleux provisoire qui m'énerve depuis une semaine sous la langue)





P.S. non non non, pas le même CD ni la même provenance


----------



## Macoufi (7 Avril 2006)

m'annonce que je serais Tatie à l'automne :love: 

j'suis un peu  et :rateau: aussi...


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> m'annonce que je serais Tatie à l'automne :love:
> 
> j'suis un peu  et :rateau: aussi...




Première fois ? 
Moi, je serai tonton pour la neuvième fois dans quelques petites semaines, si c'est pas un peu plus tôt que prévu !  :casse:  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur d'hier soir : avoir découvert un restau sympa
> Ambiance hétéroclite (un peu dans le genre des cd pour gosses l'oncle Ernest).
> Du képi de brigadier de 1940 à l'horloge XIXe, en passant par une fourche rouillée, des trucs de marine, cornes et lanternes...
> "Un amour de pomme de terre", c'est le blase du gastos. On bouffe bien, c'est rigolo (réchaud de cendres chaudes sur la table, petites poêles pour griller le fromage, lichettes d'alcool avec les plats...)
> ...



Il est où ton gastos, si des fois je vais me ballader par là ??


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur à moi c'est plutôt un GROS bonheur ...

En effet, je retrouve ma fille Sarah pour plusieurs jours (ah les vacances scolaires j'adore ces moments là)
Cela faisait deux semaines, que dis je trois semaines que je ne l'avais pas vu malheureusement
Bon bien sûr, il y a eut Skype et cie, mais rien ne vaut de la voir en vrai
A nous les séances de cinéma 
A nous les barbes à papa 
A nous les moments du plaisir de se regarder 
A nous de se dire "Tiens il/elle est là" 
Sans oublier les p'tits calins du soir en lui racontant une histoire qui commence toujours par "Il était une fois ..." 
Bref que du bonheur pour quelques jours qui vont encore passé trop vite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Première fois ?
> Moi, je serai tonton pour la neuvième fois dans quelques petites semaines, si c'est pas un peu plus tôt que prévu !  :casse:  :love:



 9 fois ! plus tes filleules! bin chez les koalas çà chôme pô:afraid: 
:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

:love: 

Je vais être tonton pour la première fois demain....

Une pensée pour me petite soeur


----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2006)

ben moi je vais peut être  être papy


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je vais peut être  être papy



Déjà ??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà ??????



Ben quoi ? Il à l'age de ma petite sur, qui va sans doute bientôt être grand-mère aussi (et moi, grand oncle, du coup :casse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà ??????




ah tu trouves :hein:  les ch'veux blancs, les grosses lunettes, le dentier manquant, toussi toussa   :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ah tu trouves :hein:  les ch'veux blancs, les grosses lunettes, le dentier manquant, toussi toussa   :love:



..... non à mon avis il cache son jeu    .....


----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà ??????


Ben on peut être papy à 45 ans,je sais je fais jeune


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Avril 2006)

Ma fille n'est plus malade. 

Elle danse, elle saute, elle s'accroche de nouveau à mon dos et à mon cou... :love: "Maman, viens dans mes bras"... 

Et elle me fatigue pour écouter Barney, ce personnage qui enseigne les bonnes manières aux Américains, par exemple, en mangeant du pop corn, du pudding en boîte et de la pizza aux ananas et à la pâte d'arachide...   Cadeau de belle-maman :mouais: 






La santé, c'est le bonheur quoi!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ben on peut être papy à 45 ans,je sais je fais jeune



Je sais, je blague, je t'envie même un peu dirais-je... mais du côté de mes gamins ... rien à l'horizon... à suivre .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Barney, ce personnage qui enseigne les bonnes manières aux Américains, par exemple, en mangeant du pop corn, du pudding en boîte et de la pizza aux ananas et à la pâte d'arachide...



Ben, qu'est-ce que tu croyais ? Personne ne boufferait une telle m***e sans un bon lavage de cerveau !


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Et elle me fatigue pour écouter Barney



Tant que c'est pas *Phil Barney*...
T'as encore de la chance, estime toi heureuse...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas *Phil Barney*...
> T'as encore de la chance, estime toi heureuse...



..... mais je constate quand même qu'ici beaucoup sont dans un bar nés !!!


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2006)

un parking souterrain désert, une grande resonnance, un coca, un rot enorme 

que du bonheur


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ..... mais je constate quand même qu'ici beaucoup sont dans un bar nés !!!


Pascal77 sors du cul de momo


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> un parking souterrain désert, une grande resonnance, un coca, un rot enorme
> 
> que du bonheur


c'est certain !....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77 sors du cul de momo




:afraid:  He ben m'enfin !!!


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> un parking souterrain désert, une grande resonnance, un coca, un rot enorme
> 
> que du bonheur




tiens, une bonne occasion pour ouvrir une bouteille de Coke ohne Kafein...


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, une bonne occasion pour ouvrir une bouteille de Coke ohne Kafein...



Rhha , moi je l'ai trouvé un peu degueu le coca Black. Beuuuuk !
Pourtant je suis un dingue de café (c'est peut-être pour ça aussi d'ailleurs)


----------



## Macoufi (7 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Première fois ?
> Moi, je serai tonton pour la neuvième fois dans quelques petites semaines, si c'est pas un peu plus tôt que prévu !  :casse:  :love:


Oui, toute première...

De ma seule et unique soeurette,
de 9 ans ma cadette :love:

9 fois tonton  combien de frères et soeurs :mouais: ?

Au fait, je seras surement "tata", ça fait viellot, j'aime bien  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Avril 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Oui, toute première...
> Au fait, je seras surement "tata", ça fait viellot, j'aime bien  :rateau: :casse:



A toi les premiers cheveux blancs donc  :afraid: 
A toi aussi, la garde de ce :bebe: , pour permettre au parent d'allez s'amuser un max :modo:


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Oui, toute première...
> 
> De ma seule et unique soeurette,
> de 9 ans ma cadette :love:
> ...




Tata Blandine, ça sonne bien, je trouve !   

J'avions quatre soeurs, m'en parle pas, gross malheur ! :rateau: :casse:   :love:


----------



## Macoufi (7 Avril 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> A toi les premiers cheveux blancs donc  :afraid:
> A toi aussi, la garde de ce :bebe: , pour permettre au parent d'allez s'amuser un max :modo:


 Pour les cheveux blancs, pas d'pé'
j'assumerais... 

En revanche, ils se la garderont leurs marmailles...
Moi : Paris, Elle : Marseille !!!


----------



## Macoufi (7 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tata Blandine, ça sonne bien, je trouve !


Merci :love: :rose: 



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'avions quatre soeurs, m'en parle pas, gross malheur ! :rateau: :casse:   :love:


Ben si c'est pas toi l'aîné, t'as du sacrément être chouchouté, entre 5 femmes  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Avril 2006)

C'est mon 1000e post ! :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.
> 
> macmarco : J'avions quatre soeurs, m'en parle pas, gross malheur



...parce que j'étions une des 4 soeurs à mon frère... :love:

---

Pour Phil Barney (total inconnu par ici  ), à voir le titre de ses succès...

"Jamais loin de tes bras"
"La seule chanson d'amour"
"Le souvenir que j'ai de toi"
"Pour la musique"
"Seulement t'aimer"

...ça ressemble drôlement à ceux du gros Barney mauve, dont le big hit des 3 ans et moins est "I love you, you love me, we're best friends like friends should be, with a great big hug and a kiss from me to you...".

En effet, gros bonheur...


----------



## laurent_iMac (8 Avril 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, ils se la garderont leurs marmailles...
> Moi : Paris, Elle : Marseille !!!



Arf, encore pire la
Je sens qu'ils vont souvent venir visiter Paris et la :hosto: du :bebe:  qui je suis sur te fera plein de :love: mais aussi des gros paquets dans sa couche


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

Mettre le souk dans le fil sur Bootcamp...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Avril 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> m'annonce que je serais Tatie à l'automne :love:
> 
> j'suis un peu  et :rateau: aussi...



 :love: :love: 

Ben ça fera un petit cousin ou un p'tite cousine pour tes monstres  

Mon petit bonheur à moi : Avoir fini de faire mes vitres ! Enfin... au rez de chaussée... Mais c'est déjà ça


----------



## mikoo (8 Avril 2006)

Revenir du pique-nique de printemps avec mes amis proches.
:love:  :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mettre le souk dans le fil sur Bootcamp...



A ça...c'est du propre.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Avril 2006)

Il veut se faire *bouter* hors du camp !


----------



## toys (8 Avril 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Oui, toute première...
> 
> Au fait, je seras surement "tata", ça fait viellot, j'aime bien  :rateau: :casse:


tu vas voire s'est que du bonheur (dèjas 3X tonton et bientôt 4 et a chaque fois s'est un grand moment)


----------



## mamyblue (8 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur ce week-end, c'est d'avoir mes petites- filles à la maison 
Je dirais plutôt que c'est un grand bonheur, elles sont tellement adorables!...:love:


----------



## Galatée (8 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur de là maintenant, c'est d'entendre des rires d'enfants à travers le mur, chez mes voisins.

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2006)

Bon c'est fait je suis tonton d'un petit Sacha né le 8 avril 2006 à 16h04..

Félicitations petite soeur, beaucoup de bonheurs ...:love: à toi, ton ami, et ton petit mec...

Fini les grasses matinées !!


----------



## toys (8 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est fait je suis tonton d'un petit Sacha né le 8 avril 2006 à 16h04..
> 
> Félicitations petite soeur, beaucoup de bonheurs ...:love: à toi, ton ami, et ton petit mec...
> 
> Fini les grasses matinées !!



et aussi fini les soirée qui finisse a pas d'heures dans des lieux enfumé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

petit bonheur .....: 
voir par ici que je ne suis pas la seule a avoir des cheveux blancs et une vue defaillante     

club macg = club de vieux ?


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> club macg = club de vieux ?





Je m'étais posé la question !  


Petit bonheur :
Te croiser 
:love:


----------



## r0m1 (8 Avril 2006)

Premier apéro et barbecue de la saison !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Macoufi (8 Avril 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Arf, encore pire la
> Je sens qu'ils vont souvent venir visiter Paris et la :hosto: du :bebe:  qui je suis sur te fera plein de :love: mais aussi des gros paquets dans sa couche


 Alors, si ça les fait venir plus souvent à Paris, tant pis pour les gros paquets... 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça fera un petit cousin ou un p'tite cousine pour tes monstres


Clair, ils sont tout contents... 


Mon p'tit bonheur du jour : rentrer tard à la maison avec fiston et trouver fillette avec papa
en train de préparer ensemble des croques-monsieur :love:


_Elle a 6 ans...


_


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

> Mon p'tit bonheur du jour : rentrer tard à la maison avec fiston et trouver fillette avec papa
> en train de préparer ensemble des croques-monsieur :love:
> 
> 
> ...





très joli moment ...  merci de l'avoir partagé ... :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Avril 2006)

Se réveiller heureuuuuuuuuux !


----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Se réveiller heureuuuuuuuuux !



comme: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3749772&postcount=11


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> comme: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3749772&postcount=11


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)

Question existentielle :
le bar macg est-il une zone érogène?


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Question existentielle :
> le bar macg est-il une zone érogène?



Alors là cela dépend, si avec de la poudre de perlinpinpin, de la manière dont tu l'abordes 
Et bien sûr il ne faut pas oublier de sortir couvert :hosto:


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Alors là cela dépend, si avec de la poudre de perlinpinpin, de la manière dont tu l'abordes
> Et bien sûr il ne faut pas oublier de sortir couvert :hosto:




Le Point G.


----------



## toys (10 Avril 2006)

du golf sur canal + je suis fan!!!!!!


----------



## Dory (10 Avril 2006)

Mon week-end :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

le bulletin de fiston : encore une fois il a eu les felicitations !!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (10 Avril 2006)

Le devis de 4000 euros que je viens juste de faire signer a une cliente


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2006)

le bonheur du jours ? avoir passer 2 heures de siestes sur une banquette au soleil avec un iPod dans les oreilles et l'air de la mer dans le nez :love:


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Avoir les fesses tannées par la chaise sur laquelle je suis assis depuis 14H !


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2006)

des filles de plus en plus jolies.....


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> des filles de plus en plus jolies.....



ici je te confirme :love: les mini jupes sont de sortie :love:


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ici je te confirme :love: les mini jupes sont de sortie :love:




voilà l'été, voilà l'été....


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2006)

ici c'est le cas, il manque juste tout les touristes :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le bonheur du jours ? avoir passer 2 heures de siestes sur une banquette au soleil avec un iPod dans les oreilles et l'air de la mer dans le nez :love:




A paris l'odeur de la mer ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A paris l'odeur de la mer ? :hein:




nan, il est sur un plateau osseux .....où un truc comme cela


----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2006)

Etre tombée sur  le générique des Babibouchettes complètement par hasard en surfant 

Retour en enfance garanti pour tous suisses de 35 ans et moins


----------



## Nephou (10 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Question existentielle :
> le bar macg est-il une zone érogène?



Non :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2006)

Berslusconi, on t'enkule ! :love: 

C'était mon ptit bonheur du jour avec le CPE


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Berslusconi, on t'enkule ! :love:
> 
> C'était mon ptit bonheur du jour avec le CPE




je viens d'écouter les dernières infos, c'est au coude à coude en Italie....


----------



## maiwen (10 Avril 2006)

retrouver de l'argent dans mon blouson :rateau:

on se satisfait de ce qu'on a hein :rose:


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> retrouver de l'argent dans mon blouson :rateau:
> 
> on se satisfait de ce qu'on a hein :rose:



combien?


----------



## maiwen (10 Avril 2006)

peu mais c'est toujours ça


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'écouter les dernières infos, c'est au coude à coude en Italie....



Wep, c'est pas encore gagné. Selon l'AFP : "La coalition de centre-droite du chef du gouvernement italien sortant, Silvio Berlusconi, remporterait la majorité des sièges au Sénat, selon les dernières projections. Son adversaire, Romano Prodi, est toujours donné gagnant au Parlement. "

:hein:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Wep, c'est pas encore gagné. Selon l'AFP : "La coalition de centre-droite du chef du gouvernement italien sortant, Silvio Berlusconi, remporterait la majorité des sièges au Sénat, selon les dernières projections. Son adversaire, Romano Prodi, est toujours donné gagnant au Parlement. "
> 
> :hein:




..... à suivre ......


----------



## toys (11 Avril 2006)

j'ai passé une petite avec ma chérie et son copain.ons s'est bien marré et en plus il est super son mec s'est la première foi que je le rencontre et j'approuve son choix.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2006)

D'être le copain de ta petite ???


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2006)

étrange coutume qu'ont la tribu des jouets


----------



## Galatée (11 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur d'hier, passer la journée à faire deux allers-retours en bus et tram, puis un en camionnette, puis de nouveau un aller-retour en bus et tram... mais c'était pour aller acheter un joli canapé, tout funky, violet, avec un dossier rayé et tout et tout.  
Fini le bz plein de trous et de bosses qui te rentrent dans le coccyx !


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Fini le bz plein de trous et de bosses qui te rentrent dans le coccyx !


Coglioni


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passé une petite avec ma chérie et son copain.ons s'est bien marré et en plus il est super son mec s'est la première foi que je le rencontre et j'approuve son choix.





			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> ha pour demain sa vas pas être possible, j'ai poney.



en même temps, si toys se tape un poney d'un club d'équitation, ce poney va être monté souvent...


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le bonheur du jours ? avoir passer 2 heures de siestes sur une banquette au soleil avec un iPod dans les oreilles



Un iPod dans les oreilles :afraid:

Mais c'est pas pratique du tout ça. En plus, ça doit faire mal...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Avril 2006)

C'est un shuffle et il a de grandes oreilles


----------



## fredintosh (11 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Wep, c'est pas encore gagné. Selon l'AFP : "La coalition de centre-droite du chef du gouvernement italien sortant, Silvio Berlusconi, remporterait la majorité des sièges au Sénat, selon les dernières projections. Son adversaire, Romano Prodi, est toujours donné gagnant au Parlement. "
> 
> :hein:


Ce sera un genre de BootCamp politique, quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

Non, là, ce serait plutôt Full Camp


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2006)

petit bonheur ... la prendre dans mes bras ... croire en sa présence ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Avril 2006)

Lire


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Tu pourrais faire un effort aussi ? je sais que tout ça n'a que très peu d'intérêt mais BORDEL !!! un peu plus qu'un mot ça irait mieux et nous (me) foutrait moins en boule !

Un mot ou  pas du tout autant s'abstenir non ? Surtout que tout le monde s'en fout, que lire c'est ton petit bonheur... Chaque jour j'ai 15 fois envie de fermer ce fil et j'arrive à me retenir de le faire en me disant que les gens ne sont pas tous débiles, ils sont juste "différent*s*" et que mon point de vue n'est pas le seul valide. Que la diversité est la richesse de la société... Mais quand je tombe sur un truc comme ça, j'avoue que toute civilité m'abandonne.

Je ferme jusqu'à demain. J'ouvrirai à nouveau ce fil à flood de base à 10 heures à peu près et je promets que si ça ne vole pas plus haut et ce, indéfiniment, la prochaine fermeture sera la dernière et sonnera le glas de tous ces types de fils.

Là, clairement, si vous n'êtes pas capables de vous réguler, de réfréner vos envies incontinentes de poster votre mot comme un animal pisse pour montrer aux autres qu'il existe, ne venez pas vous plaindre, vous êtes prévenus.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai laissé fermé un peu plus. C'était pour le même prix.

A bons entendeurs... 


(Merci pour les témoignages de soutien. Parfois j'ai l'impression d'en faire trop, ça me rassure de voir que je continue à satisfaire un grand nombre en tentant de rendre ces espaces de "liberté" un peu plus sains...  )


----------



## guytantakul (12 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur d'hier soir en sortant de chez moi : coup de fil de mon pote d'enfance qui était au troquet au coin de ma rue. J'étais attendu et je n'ai pu que lui serrer vite-fait la louche, mais on doit se revoir ce soir, moi et Nanard le pomplard (il a été 15 piges pompier de paris, c'est pour ça).
Totale bamboule in da huz !


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2006)

un petit téléphone sudiste ce matin, pour me rappeler un anniversaire que j'aurai laissé passer et surtout m'annoncer un piti ouikende* sympa à venir   :love:

J'en veux des comme ça tout les jours des bonnes matinées :love:  

*_D'ailleurs... si le Chat n'est pas là on sera déçu..._


----------



## mamyblue (12 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur aujourd'hui !... Et ben c'est de voir que le forum des petits bonheurs est de nouveau ouvert   
Merci c'est très sympa et bonne fin de journée


----------



## Grug2 (12 Avril 2006)

L'idée de ce fil c'etait plutôt :
Fasciné par un couple de canard copulant dans un rayon de lune, les sans doute vieux amants, assis  sur le banc de l'eglise se sont pris par la main en se levant. en croisant mon regard et mon sourire ému, le petit vieux m'a adressé un clin d'&#339;il.

Bref ce genre de petits moments qui font aimer la vie&#8230;
mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

hier c'était de marcher sur les quais avec ma meilleure amie  de parler de tout et de rien, de ce qui fait qu'elle va bien en ce moment, de se tordre de rire après avoir passé 15 minutes harcelées par un vieux crouton ... de vraiment prendre le temps de passer un après-midi ensemble, ça faisait un moment ... 

un petit bonheur bien plus grand que celui de voir ré-ouvrir ce fil (sans vouloi amoindrir le bonheur des autres), car ça j'aurai pu le dire ici comme ailleurs


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2006)

Tout à l'heure dans l'avion... L'allée centrale est bondée, je suis assise et arrive un petit garçon de 2 / 3 ans avec sa mère. Ils sont arrêtés dans l'allée donc et ce garçon s'aperçoit que l'accoudoir à côté de se relève... et que quand on le laisse retomber le cendrier dessus fait du bruit... Il essaye un peu, puis de plus en plus fort. Sa mère ne le voit pas faire, elle cherche sa place.
Sourires amusés, regards complices.
Il allait essayer de comprendre comment marchait le cendrier avant que la file n'avance et que sa mère ne l'entraine avec elle.


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un petit téléphone sudiste ce matin, pour me rappeler un anniversaire que j'aurai laissé passer et surtout m'annoncer un piti ouikende* sympa à venir   :love:
> 
> J'en veux des comme ça tout les jours des bonnes matinées :love:
> 
> *_D'ailleurs... si le Chat n'est pas là on sera déçu..._




d'ailleurs, le Chat n'a pas le Choix... à bon entendeur !


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

double extension gratuite


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

mon petit bonheur est d'avoir passé 5 jours dans le finistère, d'avoir mangé des tonnes de crêpes, d'avoir eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre hum c'est bon la gourmandise d'avoir senti le bon air frais, les champs, les vaches, les chevaux, d'avoir emmené les tites nièces d'un ami faire du poney et de m'être rappelée le bon temps de mon passé de cavalière où je passais mes journées et mes nuits parfois couchée dans la paille avec eux et sentir leurs bonnes odeurs  bin vi y'en a qui aime ces odeurs... ainsi que celles du foin, d'avoine, de mâche toute chaude, un pur bonheur:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur couillon. Avoir fini Kingdom Hearts II et ainsi admirer sa jolie fin.


----------



## mikoo (13 Avril 2006)

Avoir acheté une chose complétèment inutile donc indispensable : des bretelles noire!    :sleep:


----------



## joubichou (13 Avril 2006)

avoir fini ce p*tain de démontage de ce p*tain de pin douglas de 35 metres de haut et 1 metre 40 de diamètre ,trois jours sur le bout de bois :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2006)

ça se demonte un arbre? 

Sinon, mon bonheur du jour : Passer 3 jours en Normandie, voir des amis, de la famille, profiter de leur présence (ça fait un moment que je les ai pas vu).
Me resourcer chez mes parents, même 3 jours, ça me fait un bien fou


----------



## imimi (14 Avril 2006)

Me réveiller une heure plus tard que d'hab', prendre mon temps, partir toute seule en 206 (perso j'ai une clio qui a déjà bien vécue - coucou _Poupette_ :love: ), avec la musique que j'veux à donf (j'ai déjà décidé que ce sera Tagada Jones, chez un client avec lequel il n'y a pas énormément de problèmes (et ça c'est rare dans ma boite    ).

Une bonne journée qui commence quoi  




Allez, zou, c'est parti.
Pitèt à cet aprèm les gens


----------



## mamyblue (14 Avril 2006)

Mon bonheur du jour, c'est d'avoir passé une très, très bonne nuit ! 
Et le plus beau je me suis levée à 10h00... :love: Et ben ça fait... Oh Oui!... Ca fait...
Bien, bien longtemps que ça m'était pas arrivé!...   

La journée s'annonce belle et j'espère pour vous aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les tapas ont du mal à passer...ou une mauvaise nuit?



Oh... Ma filleule... mon petit rayon de soleil quotidien... :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Avril 2006)

Ai retrouvé un passeport américain perdu...  

Soulagement de l'Américain  :love:


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2006)

Après le repas sur la terrasse au soleil à midi, l'apéro sur la terrasse le soir 

on a sorti le saucisson et la dôle blanche est bientôt dehors


----------



## toys (14 Avril 2006)

après deux jours en usine je suis heureux d'avoir la vie que j'ai (je pourrais pas vivre la dedant.....


----------



## joubichou (14 Avril 2006)

Ca y est fini le taf ,demain c'est les vacances dans le lubéron , tralala ,vite un pèrniflard pour fêter ça


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour c'est .....

depuis ce matin a commence la Gamers Assembly à Poitiers
l'asso dont je fait parti avait comme "mission" de mettre du wifi partout dans le Palais des Congrés,
et cela fonctionne impeccablement, mais je peut vous dire que nous nous sommes fait des frayeurs pointues 
en tout cas, que cela soit la presse, les visiteurs ou même les joueurs ils peuvent "surfer" gratos pendant trois jours 
donc  c'est mon petit bonheur du jour
malheureusement vu très peu de Mac  dommage 
mais là, n'était pas le principal
donc voilà c'était mon p'tit bonheur du jour


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

Bonheur du soir.... un peu de chocolat noir à 78% avant d'aller au lit  ( laver les dents, aussi, pas oublier... )  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

mon tit bonheur du jour le souvenir d' avoir passé une excellente soirée avec des amis hier soir, bu un milk shake banane miamm au café beaubourg suivi d'un dîner rose bonbon (déco rigolote style année 70 avec un lit rond au milieu pour manger :love: ) au starcooker ou j'ai pris un apéro "bisounours"  mangé une fondue délicieuse au reblochon et en dessert un crumble poire nutella:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mon tit bonheur du jour le souvenir d' avoir passé une excellente soirée avec des amis hier soir, bu un milk shake banane miamm au café beaubourg suivi d'un dîner rose bonbon (déco rigolote style année 70 avec un lit rond au milieu pour manger :love: ) au starcooker ou j'ai pris un apéro "bisounours"  mangé une fondue délicieuse au reblochon et en dessert un crumble poire nutella:love:




wouaaa , faut avoir l'estomac bien accroché :affraid:



bonneur du jour ? comment est il possible d'etre heureux un dimanche matin a 10h30 ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wouaaa , faut avoir l'estomac bien accroché :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> bonneur du jour ? comment est il possible d'etre heureux un dimanche matin a 10h30 ?  :mouais:




humm no pb for me  2h de sport everyyyyyyyyy dayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur du jour...mon petit déjeuner de ce matin..


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2006)

Je l'ai découvert lui grâcé au thread *vos expos photos*. Merci Valo.


----------



## mamyblue (16 Avril 2006)

Mon bonheur d'aujour'hui c'est de reçevoir de ma petite-fille Kelly :love:
2ans 1/2 ce joli arrangement fait de ses petites mains pour sa grand-maman


----------



## Grug2 (16 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur du jour...mon petit déjeuner de ce matin..


:affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

Ouais tu peux donner son prénom hein


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tu peux donner son prénom hein



Bill le copain de Monica


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

Une photo peut être? ....  

Vous ne pensez qu'à ça .... 

Un* vrai* petit déjeuner


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

Ah ok c'était une fille alors


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

Je suis allergique aux fruits de mer... 

Mon petit bonheur du jour(il faut rester dans le sujet non? ) 

Retrouver ceux que j'ai perdus de vue...:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Retrouver ceux que j'ai perdus de vue...:love:



*[SIZE=-1]Jacques Pradel*? [/SIZE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2006)

...   





Edith.... C'est parti tout seul


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reste cooool...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Reste cooool...



Oui, c'est dommage de partir tout seul... Trouve toi quelqu'un dans qui partir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est dommage de partir tout seul... Trouve toi quelqu'un dans qui partir


Tourne toi!   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Avril 2006)

Cool ! Un petit bonheur en perspective...   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Cool ! Un petit bonheur en perspective...   :love:



tout est bon à prenndre


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur ? bosser 4h et encaisser 500.-


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonheur ? bosser 4h et encaisser 500.-



Tant que tu peux encore t'assoir après...


----------



## mikoo (16 Avril 2006)

Une ptite sieste d'une heure...
:sleep: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

mikoo pollux devenu mikoo loutre .. voici une nouvelle image bien distrayante ...  

petit bonheur ... manger en secret un chocolat de paques  ne pas le dire à sa voisine ... à qui on l'a emprunté ... de façon définitive


----------



## fredintosh (16 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur ... manger en secret un chocolat de paques  ne pas le dire à sa voisine ... à qui on l'a emprunté ... de façon définitive


Attention, _*qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf*_.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

Très simple avoir regarder un film avec mes parents et a rigoler ca faisait longtemps


----------



## mado (16 Avril 2006)

Y'a des jours où, plus que d'autres, on fait attention à ces fameux petits bonheurs. 

Les viticulteurs de ma région ont la fâcheuse tendance d'utiliser de plus en plus des bouchons synthétiques :hein: 
Et pourtant.. ouvrir une bouteille, entendre ce bruit si particulier du liège qui s'extrait de sa prison de verre et s'imprégner de l'effluve mélangée de ce bois et du vin.. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des jours où, plus que d'autres, on fait attention à ces fameux petits bonheurs.
> 
> Les viticulteurs de ma région ont la fâcheuse tendance d'utiliser de plus en plus des bouchons synthétiques :hein:
> Et pourtant.. ouvrir une bouteille, entendre ce bruit si particulier du liège qui s'extrait de sa prison de verre et s'imprégner de l'effluve mélangée de ce bois et du vin.. :love:



"Il faut être toujours ivre, tout est là ; c'est l'unique question. Pour ne pas sentir l'horrible fardeau du temps qui brise vos épaules et vous penche vers la terre, il faut vous enivrer sans trêve.

Mais de quoi? De vin, de poésie, ou de vertu à votre guise, mais enivrez-vous!"


donc, t'ecoute le tolier, et t'arretes de râler contre les bouchons synthetiques... l'essentiel c'est de s'enivrer qui l'a dit le tolier...


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2006)

Hier après-midi la Margeride au sortir de l'hiver : du haut du Truc de Fortunio, la vue s'arrêtait aux premiers rochers perdus dans les nuages qui râclaient la crête. La neige à l'abri des arbres laisse encore quelques traces mais ce n'est qu'un baroud d'honneur. D'un col à l'autre, la montagne se lave de l'hiver. Aux sources de la Truyère près du col des Trois Soeurs, les premières jonquilles, éclatantes.

Cet après-midi, l'Aubrac lui aussi au sortir de l'hiver. Les premières jonquilles aussi, les crocus et les autres. Les dernières congères cuisant lentement sur le paillasson beige de l'année dernière qui prend possession du terrain, pour pas longtemps. Le vert déjà gagne, grimpe impatiemment. Les vaches brunes, avec leurs yeux de fêtardes, bientôt pourront venir. En attendant, le paysage n'est rayé que par les oiseaux. Juste avant d'arriver au truc dels cocuts, je l'ai entendu, le coucou. Je croyais qu'il n'était pas encore là.

Mais le printemps, finalement, n'attend pas.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2006)

Regarder _Les Poupées Russes_, lové dans mon fauteuil... passer la soirée à boire des Rochefort/Kwak/Rochefort/Rochefort/Kwak... avec des potes... se lever, la tête dans les nuages... regarder la suite des _Poupées Russes_, jeter un &#339;il par la fenêtre, les rayons du soleil se reflétent contre les façades, tout en jouant avec l'averse passagère. Sortir se balader au bord du lac, faire quelques photos, échanger des regards, des sourires avec des inconnues, saluer une copine. Rentrer. Finir un pot de Nutella à la cuillère. Regarder l'_Auberge Espagnole_.

Il est déjà 1 heure.


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Regarder _Les Poupées Russes_, lové dans mon fauteuil... passer la soirée à boire des Rochefort/Kwak/Rochefort/Rochefort/Kwak... avec des potes... se lever, la tête dans les nuages... regarder la suite des _Poupées Russes_, jeter un il par la fenêtre, les rayons du soleil se reflétent contre les façades, tout en jouant avec l'averse passagère. Sortir se balader au bord du lac, faire quelques photos, échanger des regards, des sourires avec des inconnues, saluer une copine. Rentrer. Finir un pot de Nutella à la cuillère. Regarder l'_Auberge Espagnole_.
> 
> Il est déjà 1 heure.



Dans le genre je ne fais pas les choses dans l'ordre !!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre je ne fais pas les choses dans l'ordre !!!



Jamais.


----------



## toys (17 Avril 2006)

dans 19 minutes il y a retour vers le future 1 sur la 6ème


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

voir que toys a posté .. avoir le temps de passer sur mac g .. et peut etre avoir un retour d'energie pour me remettre en action .. 

et puis recevoir un petit sms d'elle:love:


----------



## Lastrada (17 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans 19 minutes il y a retour vers le future 1 sur la 6ème


Mais le ptit bonheur, c'est quoi alors ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Mais le ptit bonheur, c'est quoi alors ?



De pas le regarder


----------



## 222diablo222 (17 Avril 2006)

De ne pas avoir la télé :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2006)

M'occuper de la filleule de ma mère


----------



## Warflo (17 Avril 2006)

J'ai 4 boules :style:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

retrouver un peu de calme ce soir et manger des crêpes à la confiture de rhubarbe banane :love: 

pour warflo : 4 boules bin mieux vaut en avoir trop que pas du tout


----------



## Lastrada (17 Avril 2006)

Apprendre un tuto sous photoshop et manquer Brice de Nice.


----------



## toys (17 Avril 2006)

il est très bien retour vers le future au moins on a pas besoin de réfléchir!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

un grand bonheur de lire toys ce soir suis d'accord avec toi d'abord  moi aussi chui une fan de tous les retours vers le futur :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

lire toys est souvent un le plus grand des petits bonheurs de macg .. humour , simplicité , orthographe approximative , sincèrité , tranquillité , zen et drole , ah toys


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

Avec mon frère nous avons assisté à notre premier accouchement, celui de la petite chatte du voisin, qui a préféré notre chez nous que le sien pour faire son affaire. 3 beaux chatons braillards sont à déclarer, promis on envoie les photos dès qu'on peut


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

Tu t'es trompé de fil...


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es trompé de fil...



y' a pas encore assez a manger  
on attend un peu pour la fondue !!! 




> Vous avez distribué trop de points gna gna gna gna plus tard.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

Me faire reveiller par la filleule de ma mère , elle a 5 ans , trop choupette


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon frère nous avons assisté à notre premier accouchement, celui de la petite chatte du voisin, qui a préféré notre chez nous que le sien pour faire son affaire. 3 beaux chatons braillards sont à déclarer, promis on envoie les photos dès qu'on peut



un vrai bonheur quelle chance tu as eu d'y assister  j'ai hâte de voir ces tites frimousses de ti rOminets moi :love: 

manque des photos je trouve dans vous préférez les chats ou les chiens hein?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

J'avais donner d'ailleurs une excellente recette à base de chat, je vais rechercher tout ça.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

Le meilleur cuisinier de chats que je connaisse  :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

..suis pas sûr qu'il les cuisines vraiment.......... les bouffes oui, mais cuisine ...?!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais donner d'ailleurs une excellente recette à base de chat, je vais rechercher tout ça.




Laisse moi deviner... une fondue aux chatons???


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2006)

Gros bonheurs du week end : 

J'ai appris que je vais etre tonton :love::love:

J'ai aussi appris que j'allais etre le temoin au mariage de tres bons amis :love:


ça met de tres bonne humeur, mais si le chef est


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Gros bonheurs du week end :
> 
> J'ai appris que je vais etre tonton :love::love:
> 
> ...



râvie pour toi, félicitations 
j'espère que ce ne sera pas un cuisineur de chats en tous cas


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2006)

Je ne pense pas, il sera dans une famille equilibrée et sereine, pas comme ici 



Autre gros bonheur du week end (oui oui, c'etait la fete) : Je vais emmenager avec ma chérie cet été :love::love::love:


----------



## imimi (18 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Autre gros bonheur du week end (oui oui, c'etait la fete) : Je vais emmenager avec ma chérie cet été :love::love::love:



 Gabi
Félicitations à vous 






Heu... on sera invité pour la crémaillère  ? :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2006)

on verra se soir quand je serais couché !!!!!

signé toys et mac coy !!! 

(je remet les chose en place on ne dormiras pas ensemble !)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Avril 2006)

GROS BONHEUR du week-end de Pâques : retrouver à Pontarlier toute une famille que j'aime et que je connais depuis que j'ai 10 ans !!!!!

Ils étaient presque tous là, avec leurs enfants et pour certains les petits enfants et la Mamy toujours aussi charmante, nous avons beaucoup ri, nous avons aussi versé une larme sur le fils ainé qui n'est malheureusement plus des nôtres, nous avons beaucoup papoté, terriblement bien mangé, chanté, dansé, si vous saviez comme c'était bon ! De plus nous avions emmené ma brave femme de mère avec nous.

Je vais vous dire, c'était un excellent week-end de Pâques et si le vôtre a été aussi bon que le mien, alors vous êtes requinqués pour plusieurs jours !!!

L'amitié n'est pas un vain mot.


----------



## mamyblue (18 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> GROS BONHEUR du week-end de Pâques : retrouver à Pontarlier toute une famille que j'aime et que je connais depuis que j'ai 10 ans !!!!!
> 
> Ils étaient presque tous là, avec leurs enfants et pour certains les petits enfants et la Mamy toujours aussi charmante, nous avons beaucoup ri, nous avons aussi versé une larme sur le fils ainé qui n'est malheureusement plus des nôtres, nous avons beaucoup papoté, terriblement bien mangé, chanté, dansé, si vous saviez comme c'était bon ! De plus nous avions emmené ma brave femme de mère avec nous.
> 
> ...


Ravie de voir que c'était un week-end de rêve. Et oui l'amitié c'est
merveilleux, les vrais amis on en a pas beaucoup. C'est quand on a un coup dur  qu'on 
les reconnaient car ils sont toujours là quoi qu'il arrive. Oui les vrais amis ça vaut tout
l'or du monde et c'est pas un petit bonheur... non c'est vraiment un grand bonheur!

    :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

avoir le temps de me promener sur mac g ... sentir un air frais et léger ... quelle jolie soirée


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

revenir de la salle de sport toute dégoulinante de sueur, en vrac total  et entendre dire d'un bel inconnu qu'il me trouve jolie :rose: 
merci pour ce doux bonheur  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

lire les mots d'une personne humaine et sincere ... entendre en echo de sa vie des lumieres ... merci à toi d'exister :love::love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

découvrir que les anges existent vraiment :love: :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> revenir de la salle de sport toute dégoulinante de sueur, en vrac total  et entendre dire d'un bel inconnu qu'il me trouve jolie :rose:
> merci pour ce doux bonheur  :love:



J'voudrais pas plomber l'ambiance mais...... il avait pas une idée derrière.. la tête ton inconnu ????


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais pas plomber l'ambiance mais...... il avait pas une idée derrière.. la tête ton inconnu ????



et alors, même avec une idée dérrière la tête, on peut trouver une femme craquante :love: :love: ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais pas plomber l'ambiance mais...... il avait pas une idée derrière.. la tête ton inconnu ????



Ben, sur ce genre de propos, c'est souvent l'idée sous jascente, mais il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien, hein ! Ni à en faire autour de soi ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

Meuh non , on peut faire un compliment sans arrière pensée !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais pas plomber l'ambiance mais...... il avait pas une idée derrière.. la tête ton inconnu ????



idée ou pas Momo, on peut pas dire que j'étais au top de ma séduction en tous cas j'étais carrément une loque complètement stone et fracassée:casse: j'dirais même  c'est çà qui est trop bon  :love: 

tu me mets un doute, était-il myope


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

mais tu es belle , Toumai . Pas de soucis  . Arretons le hors sujet sinon ca va ferme


----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2006)

Moi mon petit bonheur de ce soir c'est de lire ce fil...
De voir que chacun de vous à sa propre idée.  
Mais dans le fond on sent très bien que vous avez du respect
vis à vis des autres posteurs et je trouve ça très  
Oui dans ce forum en général tout le monde il est gentil :love:  
C'est beau la vie en commun  non   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> découvrir que les anges existent vraiment :love: :love:




et que les sirenes ont une ame tendre ...:love: 
merci mac g ...
je comprends mamy blue ... mais je ne suis pas sur que tout cela soit toujours vrai ...:rose: 

se reposer au bord de la vie ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

mon bonheur de la nuit écouter hotel california d'Eagles en boucle:love: :love: 

merci à mon koala adoré de m'avoir envoyé ce morceau que j'adooorrree :love: 

Joel :  
mamy : tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est zentil:hein:  :love:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2006)

voir qu'ici rien ne se perd et rien ne se transforme aussi ! il n'y a que des additions de personnes de plus en plus.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Avril 2006)

Regarder du bureau où je me trouve, le prunier en fleurs dans mon jardin ! C'est tout bête, mais c'est si beau le printemps ! 

P.S. Mais oui tu es jolie Toumaï :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur de ce matin : se reveiller avec le sourire aux levres, de bonne humeur.
Pas de raisons particulieres, plutôt une accumulation de petites bonnes nouvelles qui font plaisir.
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Vi, c'est le printemps, mon petit bonheur du jour, voir pousser de jolies petites feuilles sur les quatre brindilles que j'ai mis en terre en novembre, promesse, pour les années à venir (avec un petit acompte à l'automne, il y a deux remontants dans le tas) de dégustations de framboises miam !


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

Voila, comme promis, les petits bonheurs de la semaine,  les nouveaux venus de la famille de chaton... 












Encore tout petits, mais qu'est-ce qu'ils peuvent faire comme boucan déjà!!! :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur ( espoir?) du jour...

Avoir un rendez-vous à 11h pour un futur job ... 

Et si ça ne donne rien...j'irais vendre mon corps à la science du houblon ... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Voila, comme promis, les petits bonheurs de la semaine,  les nouveaux venus de la famille de chaton...



 t'as pas honte de montré le modo du bar au réveil ???  

PS: c'est mignon :love:


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas honte de montré le modo du bar au réveil ???
> 
> PS: c'est mignon :love:



 et encore je lui ai épargné la tétée


----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Petit bonheur ( espoir?) du jour...
> 
> Avoir un rendez-vous à 11h pour un futur job ...
> 
> Et si ça ne donne rien...j'irais vendre mon corps à la science du houblon ... :rateau:



Je te dis m.... Pour ton rendez-vous de 11h en espérant que celà
t'apporteras non pas une "petit"  mais un grand bonheur   :love:
Oups c'est déjà fait, où tu y es encore...


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2006)

Hier soir, dîner magique.
Me retrouver dans cette grande salle où j'ai passé tant de nuit à danser et écouter tant de groupes. C'était calme, pas de musique, une grande tablée, tout simple, comme d'hab' ici, des amis, de très bons amis surtout. Avoir des nouvelles des uns et des autres, de ce milieu que j'aime et que je connais pas si bien.
M'émerveiller d'avoir ces 5 personnes que j'allais écouter un peu plus tard, juste là, regarder les visages, entendre les voix et les accents, entendre les discussions des uns et des autres, me rappeller de certains textes de leurs albums, les remercier intérieurement pour leur combat qui continue, depuis plus de 20 ans, remercier les organisateurs/organisatrices pour ce moment de grâce. 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Voila, comme promis, les petits bonheurs de la semaine,  les nouveaux venus de la famille de chaton...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :love: :love: tu vas les appeler comment


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

C'est trop trop chou


----------



## Galatée (19 Avril 2006)

Appeler mon bonheur du jour un "petit bonheur" serait totalement à côté de la plaque. 

Mon bonheur d'aujourd'hui est un bonheur somme toute très scolaire, mais bon...

:love: :love: *Je suis admissible à l'IUFM ! *:love: :love: 

Maintenant, y a pus qu'à envoyer mon dossier, et attendre le 7 juin en croisant très très fort les doigts. 

Et sinon, mon p'tit bonheur de tous les jours en ce moment, c'est de voir les arbres en fleurs, les petits enfants en vacances, les gens détendus et souriants...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2006)

partir deux jours a rênnes pour bossé ! toute la journée !


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

"ohh un petit chat " dirait alf ..


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2006)

Je vais offrir mon corps à la bière ...petits non-bonheurs..mais bon c'est pas l'heure à la bonne heure....:rateau:


----------



## al02 (20 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur et fierté du jour :

L'histoire d'Hégésippe Simon est à télécharger sur WIKIPEDIA !!

Le texte que j'ai scanné y est en ligne !! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: tu vas les appeler comment




Peints en jaune, ça peut s'appeler des balles de tennis qui font miaou...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Peints en jaune, ça peut s'appeler des balles de tennis qui font miaou...




:afraid: y'a des jours où de bon matin j'devrais pas lire certains threads , j'en ai la nausée et çà c'est pas un tit bonheur:sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2006)

... Ou me mettre en indésirable...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou me mettre en indésirable...



surtout pas, c'est trop bon le masochisme  
j'adore la corse moa:love:, un vrai bonheur et les plongées sont mortelles là bas:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas, c'est trop bon le masochisme



Ok! Tu viendras pas te plaindre si je trempe les lanières du martinet dans du vinaigre...


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop bon le masochisme (...) un vrai bonheur et les plongées sont mortelles:love:



ah, 
en effet oui...
  :mouais::love:


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

J'viens de me pourrir avec mon banquier, et vu que je change de banque, ça fait plaisir... 12 ans que j'étais dans c't'agence, incroyable comment ils sont capables de prendre leur clients pour des débiles mentaux. Donc, ça fait du bien de s'pourrir avec son futur ex banquier...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ok! Tu viendras pas te plaindre si je trempe les lanières du martinet dans du vinaigre...



uniquement balsamique alors avec un tit coup de martini avant 
 

lanières de plumes de préférence


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ...et les plongées sont mortelles là bas:love:


Patoch, tu fais tjrs commerce de palmes siciliennes en béton ?  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Peints en jaune, ça peut s'appeler des balles de tennis qui font miaou...


Le probleme, c'est quand tu joues tout seul contre le mur, les balles ne durent pas longtemps


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2006)

Balles neuves


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Balles neuves


40-15


spouarltch!


----------



## mamyblue (20 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur c'est de pouvoir aller à une fête à l'EMS ! 
( Pour les francais EMS, c'est une maison de retraite).
Mais surtout de revoir mes résidents et mes collègues de travail !  :love:
Et c'est pas un "petit" non! C'est un grand bonheur !...


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Peints en jaune, ça peut s'appeler des balles de tennis qui font miaou...



Ah ouai pas mal... Des balles de tennis pour aveugle


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2006)

les poussins sont beaucoup mieux et ça économise de la peinture.....
 ahalalala le manque d'esprit pratique ici


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> les poussins sont beaucoup mieux et ça économise de la peinture.....
> ahalalala le manque d'esprit pratique ici


 
beaucoup trop léger, on s'en sert uniquement au badminton


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Ben la c'est... de vous laisser en plan et me rentrer chez moi


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2006)

Un après-midi aux bains... Sauna... Hammam... Jaccuzzi... et soleil... Y a pire...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Un après-midi aux bains... Sauna... Hammam... Jaccuzzi... et soleil... Y a pire...



Oui, le court bouillon


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

café/clopes avec un pote, 
tout simplement.


----------



## al02 (20 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Un après-midi aux bains... Sauna... Hammam... Jaccuzzi... et soleil... Y a pire...



*Lavey*-les-Bains : ils doivent être propres ?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, ma première bouffe MacG, à Paris.
Ca fait drôle de voir certaines figures emblématiques de MacG en vrai : melting-pot d'admin, de post-modos, de bannis, d'habitués, de "nioubs", de flooders assumés, bref assez improbable comme soirée, mais très sympa.
Seule pointe d'amertume : c'était trop court, on n'a pas vraiment eu le temps de faire connaissance, donc à renouveler aussi souvent que possible !

En tous les cas, je ne verrai plus tout à fait le forum de la même façon désormais, et je recommande cette expérience à tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore essayée.


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ma première bouffe MacG, à Paris.
> Ca fait drôle de voir certaines figures emblématiques de MacG en vrai : melting-pot d'admin, de post-modos, de bannis, d'habitués, de "nioubs", de flooders assumés, bref assez improbable comme soirée, mais très sympa.
> Seule pointe d'amertume : c'était trop court, on n'a pas vraiment eu le temps de faire connaissance, donc à renouveler aussi souvent que possible !
> 
> En tous les cas, je ne verrai plus tout à fait le forum de la même façon désormais, et je recommande cette expérience à tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore essayée.




Je présume que le flooder assumé c'est moi   
Ravi d'avoir fait  ta connaissance


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

ah tu crois Jo  
mon tit ou grand bonheur de ce soir avoir rencontré des personnes adorables floodeur ou pas  sage ou pas sage  et d'avoir pas mal piccolé:mouais: :rose: , bien mangé et merci pour le surplus de chocolat à Link et Cillian  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Avril 2006)

Mon petit bonheur de ce matin ces jolies photos du Mac Business Unit de Microsoft. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

Point de vue matos, il n'y a rien à jeter ! C'est quand même chouette d'avoir les moyens !


----------



## lumai (21 Avril 2006)

Un petit bonheur : du sshocolat schuische ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur : du sshocolat schuische ! :love: :love: :love:



Peut être mais il semble qu'il colle un peu aux dents:love: ou alors c'est les cacahuetes qui ont emportés une dent?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2006)

Parrait que le chocolat belge est bien meilleur en fait


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Peut être mais il semble qu'il colle un peu aux dents:love: ou alors c'est les cacahuetes qui ont emportés une dent?



Non non ça fait ça quand on en a plein la bouche ! C'est meilleur comme ça !  :love:

Et pour le belge... J'suis pas très crème, mais quand c'est bon, c'est bon ! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

Avoir fait la connaissance d'une personne très sympa  . Il se reconnaîtra


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

Merci  effectivement, je vous encourage à signaler vos mécontentements. Figurez-vous que je me prends de vertes remontrances par certains membres qui me disent que ces nuisibles ne sont pas ce qu'ils sont et que ça ne dérange personne qu'ils soient aussi insignifiants 

Bon. Mauvais poil enabled, donc et petit bonheur empowered


----------



## al02 (22 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci  effectivement, je vous encourage à signaler vos mécontentements. Figurez-vous que je me prends de vertes remontrances par certains membres qui me disent que ces nuisibles ne sont pas ce qu'ils sont et que ça ne dérange personne qu'ils soient aussi insignifiants
> 
> Bon. Mauvais poil enabled, donc et petit bonheur empowered



_« Les ténèbres s'évanouissent quand le soleil se lève » :love:_


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2006)

tourner la tête vers la fenêtre ouverte et apercevoir, entre les branches du cerisier et celles du sapin, la fumée qu'a laissé un avion à la trajectoire pour le moins étrange ... assise sur mon lit, retourner à mon livre en écoutant de la musique à donner des frissons, puis tourner la tête vers la fenêtre de nouveau et voir qu'un autre avion à laisser sa trace et a formé dans le ciel une croix... si vite effacée


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2006)

la ? j'ai reçu mon siemens CF75 non bloqué avec 60 euros de credit que j'ai gagné :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

qu'elle croise un mariage à la porte d'une église et qu'elle pense à nous ...:love: :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

Comprendre pourquoi Joelducher plane autant


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Comprendre pourquoi Joelducher plane autant


voir que saint john suit mes reves de pres ..   meme si je me demande si je ne preferais pas sa tete de chat à bonnet turquoise


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2006)

deux semaine de taf a la suite sans pause et sans week end (sa fait du bien )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

avoir passé une bonne nuit de sommeil et m'être couchée à 21h  un record que je n'avais pas réalisé depuis qq années:hein: 

Pour Joël : st john se cache encore les yeux même avec le lion, l'est ptêt vraiment aveugle:hein: à quand le prochain avatar avec des yeux ouverts  

Toys: tjs un grand bonheur :love:


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2006)

Me coucher, après une nuit où ne plus savoir où donner du regard, le plaisir des sens étant omniprésent. Cocktail parfait, avec un super pote: sans lui, ça n'aurait vraiment pas été aussi bien. _Ballroom dancing is in the place _:love: Thanks to him


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Le plaisir de manger un peu ce matin après avoir passé une très mauvaise soirée hier soir.


----------



## al02 (23 Avril 2006)

Un petit bonheur simple, pour ne pas dire simplet.

_(Il ne s'agit ni d'un navet, ni d'un film alimentaire)_ :

Revoir le film "le Chat" où Jean Gabin et Simone s'ignoraient.  
L'absence de l'animal est omniprésente tout le temps.


Une interrogation ?

_Contrairement à un forum, un chat est-il modéré ?_ (*)
Je donne ma langue au chat : il aura l'«aura» du dernier mot. 

A ce jeu, je vois le Chat et là, souris.  




(*) j'en doute ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

Bonheur du jour  : Regarder le Grand Prix de Saint Marin cet après midi avec Schumacher en pôle position !!!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (23 Avril 2006)

C'est me lever et trouver mes deux p'tites-filles au salon!
Ca c'est un grand bonheur!...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur du jour  : Regarder le Grand Prix de Saint Marin cet après midi avec Schumacher en pôle position !!!!!!



idem. Je penserai à toi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> idem. Je penserai à toi




Moi aussi ! Avant de me propulser sous la douche je me doutais bien qu'il y aurait un écho de ta part  Que le meilleur gagne    .... en toute objectivité naturellement


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ! Avant de me propulser sous la douche je me doutais bien qu'il y aurait un écho de ta part  Que le meilleur gagne    .... en toute objectivité naturellement




mais certinement  surtout si c'est schumi.


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2006)

la ? euh :rose: ben .. :love: ah :love: bouger pas je reviens :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> mais certinement  surtout si c'est schumi.



..... c'est toi qui l'a dit hein


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

Et en toute objectivité  

POUR SCHUMI & FERRARI : HIP HIP HIP OUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!

Gros bonheur dédié spécialement à mon copain ZRX Olivier   ​


----------



## Grug2 (23 Avril 2006)

ah ? &#8230; mais il etait pas mort sur un circuit italien il y a plusieurs années déjà ? ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ah ?  mais il etait pas mort sur un circuit italien il y a plusieurs années déjà ? ?



Non, tu confond avec Michel Nascar, là


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Pas de gros mots ici, siouplé... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

mon bonheur de l'après midi, un tit ciné, avoir vu la doublure 
et ensuite un tit dvd de l'âge de glace 1 pour pourvoir aller voir le 2 :bebe: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Et en toute objectivité
> 
> POUR SCHUMI & FERRARI : HIP HIP HIP OUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!
> 
> Gros bonheur dédié spécialement à mon copain ZRX Olivier   ​


Merci MOMO:love::love::love:

Belle bagarre et ça a été chaud, très chaud.

Mais pourquoi Renault ne sort pas une vraie sportive. Ils en ont les moyens... Sur la base de la NISSAN par exemple.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Merci MOMO:love::love::love:
> 
> Belle bagarre et ça a été chaud, très chaud.
> 
> Mais pourquoi Renault ne sort pas une vraie sportive. Ils en ont les moyens... Sur la base de la NISSAN par exemple.



Ha oui ce fut une belle course comme on les aime :love:  Ravie de mon début d'après midi !!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu confond avec Michel Nascar, là


----------



## al02 (25 Avril 2006)

*Des anti-CPE évacués à la Sorbonne*  

Ça y est StJohn, tu vas pouvoir retourner au boulot, au lieu de traîner lamentablement tes guêtres sur le Bar MacGé !


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Des anti-CPE évacués à la Sorbonne*
> 
> Ça y est StJohn, tu vas pouvoir retourner au boulot, au lieu de traîner lamentablement tes guêtres sur le Bar MacGé !





Ouais  . A 15h , j'ai cours :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2006)

Ouf...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

P***** ouais... ouf...


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Des anti-CPE évacués à la Sorbonne*
> 
> Ça y est StJohn, tu vas pouvoir retourner au boulot, au lieu de traîner lamentablement tes guêtres sur le Bar MacGé !




Ils vont chercher du travail ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Des anti-CPE évacués à la Sorbonne*
> 
> Ça y est StJohn, tu vas pouvoir retourner au boulot, au lieu de traîner lamentablement tes guêtres sur le Bar MacGé !




tu l'as dinette et tu la sorsbonne


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais  . A 15h , j'ai cours :love:


Merci.


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

c'est en relisant ce fil que je retrouve le petit bonheur de voir une ferrari gagner ... mais pourquoi a t on ce genre de parti pris ..? enfin, j'aimais vraiment bien voir schumi devant alonso ... parce que alonso bbah il ne me dit rien .. va savoir pourquoi??


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est en relisant ce fil que je retrouve le petit bonheur de voir une ferrari gagner ... mais pourquoi a t on ce genre de parti pris ..? enfin, j'aimais vraiment bien voir schumi devant alonso ... parce que alonso bbah il ne me dit rien .. va savoir pourquoi??



La couleur rouge??


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> La couleur rouge??


lien interessant .. pourtant d'ordinaire je suis pas totalement fan du rouge .. alors que là bas je prefere au turquoise jaune des renault ..

j'aime bien la couleur miroir des mac laren cette année meme si elle n'est pas vraiment mise en valeur ..

quel petit bonheur .. un peu de formule 1 .. pour finir le dimanche matin ... c'est sympa ..:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quel petit bonheur .. un peu de formule 1 .. pour finir le dimanche matin ... c'est sympa ..:love:




M'en parlez pas mon bon monsieur, c'est pas moi qui vous contredirai


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Avoir cours


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir cours



preparer un cours .. 

(quand j'ai un peu de temps et pas mal a la tete !! et rien a corriger! )


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2006)

Etre en vie ...

Le reste :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

rentrer du sport  zen et détendue


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Etre en vie ...
> 
> ....



et le rester...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> rentrer du sport  zen et détendue



*Faudrait-il encore*
que le sport soit un bonheur en soi...





:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Une journée sans alcool...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faudrait-il encore*
> que le sport soit un bonheur en soi...
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un pur bonheur pour moi en tous cas vivre sans serait ne plus vivre vraiment


----------



## stefdefrejus (25 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur quotidien : quand ma copine rentre du boulot et ramène la petite de la crèche.
Le câlin, le simili bisou (à 13 mois elle a pas bien compris le principe et me bave joyeusement sur la joue) ... et bagarre sur le grand lit avec les éclats de rire pendant 10 bonnes minutes.

Ca me fait oublier ma journée.


----------



## mamyblue (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est un pur bonheur pour moi en tous cas vivre sans serait ne plus vivre vraiment


 Ben je te comprend profite bien pendant que tu peux...    
Pour moi ce n'est plus qu'un tout petit bonheur le sport ,mais ça fait partie de la vie


----------



## al02 (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir cours



Ta présence ici n'a pas cours !!  





On lui dira.​


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2006)

euh, j'ai été voir "enfermer dehors" hier soir, je me suis bien fendu la gueule et puis la soirée fut très bonne :love:


----------



## al02 (26 Avril 2006)

Petit bonheur dédié à pascal 77 :

_Les aubépines_ sont en fleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Ahhh !!!! Contrepèterie !!!

Oh béééé ! Les pines sont en fleurs... (sacrée blennorragie en attendant...  )


----------



## Fondug (26 Avril 2006)

Les zobs et pines sont en fleurs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Ben ouais mais ça, ce n'est pas une contrepèterie...


----------



## Dory (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh !!!! Contrepèterie !!!
> 
> (sacrée blennorragie en attendant...  )



Chaude pisse devant!!

Désolée mr le modo:rose:


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2006)

sa soir on tourne un flim devant notre café préféré vas y avoir de l'embarder dans la rembarde


----------



## al02 (26 Avril 2006)

Fondug a bien compris le texte.  

Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'Album de la Comtesse.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

avoir corrigé plein de redactions!! sans mal de tete!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

un gros petit bonheur :love: j'ai mon apn:love::love: Ménant, faut juste que j'ingurgite le manuel et que je me fasse la main:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> avoir corrigé plein de redactions!! sans mal de tete!



Ah ? Ils font des progrès ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Se reveiller enthousiaste


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

T'as vu l'heure!


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu l'heure!




Je suis reveillé depuis 6h30


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis reveillé depuis 6h30


 
On s'en fout, non ?


----------



## Grug2 (27 Avril 2006)

Bon, y'a bien des trucs qui vous rendent un peu heureux, je ne sais pas, moi, des petites emotions, le sourire d'une jolie fille des trucs du genre&#8230; 

Je viens de regarder "le promeneur du champ de mars", avec un michel bouquet très impressionant dans son interpretation de mitterand.
je ne dirais pas que ça m'a donné une erection, mais ca me fait ma journée


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a bien des trucs qui vous rendent un peu heureux, je ne sais pas, moi, des petites emotions, le sourire d'une jolie fille des trucs du genre
> 
> Je viens de regarder "le promeneur du champ de mars", avec un michel bouquet très impressionant dans son interpretation de mitterand.
> je ne dirais pas que ça m'a donné une erection, mais ca me fait ma journée



Bah, alors, moi en ce moment c'est Dragon Quest VIII sur ma bonne vielle PS2


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2006)

Ca y est les bébés ouvrent leurs yeux !!!! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Bonheur du jour : 
Passer une bonne soirée avec un couple d'amis 
et recuperer enfin mon iPod nano :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

bonheur du jour essayer trois motos enfin monter dessus seulement pour l'instant:hein:  mais je me remémore déjà ces exquises sensations du passé 

rom adorable ce tit bout de choux:love: :love: Un nom pour bientôt:hein: tu peux l'appeler postit:love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

Un dimanche peinture, qui s'annonce ma foi fort coloré...


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2006)

écouter la moldau et le Bolero :love: et puis que mon p'tit frère me dise avec conviction : 
- vraiment mac c'est mieux ... c'est pas nul, c'est vraiment mieux ! 

c'est bien petit, tu connais les bonnes choses (il a un bon prof )

ps : O, y'a copyright là :d


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> écouter la moldau et le Bolero :love: et puis que mon p'tit frère me dise avec conviction :
> - vraiment mac c'est mieux ... c'est pas nul, c'est vraiment mieux !
> 
> c'est bien petit, tu connais les bonnes choses (il a un bon prof )
> ...


 
Faut l'amener sur MacG l'petit: tonton sonnyboy va lui apprendre ce qu'est la vie...  Et SM, va lui présenter des filles... :king:

PS: ah ouais...  pas _pensé_...


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bonheur du jour essayer trois motos enfin monter dessus seulement pour l'instant:hein:  mais je me remémore déjà ces exquises sensations du passé
> 
> rom adorable ce tit bout de choux:love: :love: Un nom pour bientôt:hein: tu peux l'appeler postit:love:




je retiens postit :love: ça me plaît assez !!! 

.....Quel type de moto ??


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ils font des progrès ?


malveillant va!

petit bonheur, s'etirer lentement ... (mais petit malheur , il me reste encore des choses à corriger ...ah les vacances!):rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

mon autre bonheur trouver des motards sympas sur ce site  
et râvie que postit convienne à rominet :love: 
Rom1 tu verras les motos essayées sur un autre fil


----------



## mamyblue (27 Avril 2006)

Et ben mon bonheur du jour c'est ce soir. Avec mon mari nous avons 
éte voir une pièce "DEVOREZ-MOI" avec Olivier LEJEUNE et BECCARO c'était super. 
Nous avons ri  du début à la fin. Nous avons passé une soirée merveilleuse. Il y a 
longtemps que je n'avais pas ri autant. :love: Quel bien ça fait :love:


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

qu'est qui vous arrive en ce moment vous avez chopé une colorite de printemps !?

petit bonheur du jour: hum! je sais pas ! ha si pas travaillé se matin et faire la grasse mat jusqu'a ouf 11H environ s'es énorme.

[edit de la rédac] et fêté mes 5000 postes avec se message!!! [edit de la rédac]


----------



## mamyblue (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qu'est qui vous arrive en ce moment vous avez chopé une colorite de printemps !?
> 
> petit bonheur du jour: hum! je sais pas ! ha si pas travaillé se matin et faire la grasse mat jusqu'a ouf 11H environ s'es énorme.
> 
> [edit de la rédac] et fêté mes 5000 postes avec se message!!! [edit de la rédac]


Bravo pour les 5000 postes! Ca c'est un petit bonheur parmi tant d'autres


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

ha si mon grand bonheur du jours :récupéré le dvd de déric contre supermen et de la classe américaine en propre ! non encodé et non copier de je ne sais quelle vhs ou émission télé!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Savoir que ce soir , je vais pouvoir DORMIR


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Te boire sans soif, c'est pas évident par contre.


----------



## Fondug (28 Avril 2006)

ah ben tiens, j'viens de poser mon aprem... pi là, j'fais un ptit wall pour mon pc d'bureau, j'vais m'reboire un café, discuter avec l'assistante comptable là qui a un [charte] à réveiller les morts... Ah ben il va bientôt être midi... Chouette !!

Bon vendredi les gens !!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Un coup de fil fort sympathique d'une copine de longue date.. qui profite d'un p'tit tour en Bretagne pour venir lundi avec son mari à la maison, ils resteront à dormir et reprendront la route le lendemain.

Projet : midi bon gueuleton, papotages... papotages....

soir : bon geuleton, champagne (c'est le lendemain de mon anniv') papotage... papotage... papotage.... champagne ... (les papotages donnent soif) .... blablabla... blablabla... champagne ....     .... les hommes morts de fatigue vont aller se coucher et nous.... blablablabla ... champagne ... blablabla... champagne :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de fil fort sympathique d'une copine de longue date.. qui profite d'un p'tit tour en Bretagne pour venir lundi avec son mari à la maison, ils resteront à dormir et reprendront la route le lendemain.
> 
> Projet : midi bon gueuleton, papotages... papotages....
> 
> soir : bon geuleton, *champagne* (c'est le lendemain de mon anniv') papotage... papotage... papotage.... *champagne* ... (les papotages donnent soif) .... blablabla... blablabla... *champagne* ....     .... les hommes morts de fatigue vont aller se coucher et nous.... blablablabla ... *champagne* ... blablabla... *champagne* :love: :love: :love:



t'as oublié le "hips" à la fin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2006)

Burp.


----------



## Fondug (28 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de fil fort sympathique d'une copine de longue date.. qui profite d'un p'tit tour en Bretagne pour venir lundi avec son mari à la maison, ils resteront à dormir et reprendront la route le lendemain.
> 
> Projet : midi bon gueuleton, papotages... papotages....
> 
> soir : bon geuleton, champagne (c'est le lendemain de mon anniv') papotage... papotage... papotage.... champagne ... (les papotages donnent soif) .... blablabla... blablabla... champagne ....    .... les hommes morts de fatigue vont aller se coucher et nous.... blablablabla ... champagne ... blablabla... champagne :love: :love: :love:


 
Et aprés, on tombe des nues quand on apprend qu'en Bretagne, y'a que des pochtrons... :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié le "hips" à la fin



T'as raison, plus les fous rires, le champagne me rend euphorique et ma copine également    




> Fondug
> Citation:
> 
> 
> Et aprés, on tombe des nues quand on apprend qu'en Bretagne, y'a que des pochtrons...


C'est tout à fait différent !!!   Ce sont des retrouvailles car nous ne nous voyons malheureusement que rarement, donc il y a beaucoup à dire et ... il faut bien se désaltérer


----------



## imimi (28 Avril 2006)

Aaaah ces Bretons, toujours à se chercher des excuses pour se pochtronner...


----------



## Fondug (28 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah ces Bretons, toujours à se chercher des excuses pour se pochtronner...


 
Yep, tu vas voir que dans pas longtemps, ça va être de not'faute... tssss


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Yep, tu vas voir que dans pas longtemps, ça va être de not'faute... tssss




J'allais te le dire justement    D'ailleurs, tu sais pas, pour m'entraîner un peu, je vais aller  boire un coup...


----------



## al02 (28 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Et aprés, on tombe des nues quand on apprend qu'en Bretagne, y'a que des pochtrons... :mouais:  :love:



"Ils ont des chats pochtrons, vive la Bretagne !! "   

Vivent les Bretons.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> "Ils ont des chats pochtrons, vive la Bretagne !! "
> 
> Vivent les Bretons.




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à al02.

Trop rigolooooooo !


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2006)

Mon énorme bonheur


----------



## mamyblue (29 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mon énorme bonheur
> 
> Et ben je comprend il es si mignon qu'on ne peut avoir que du bonheur


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

:love: Elle :love:

Moi ?​ 
*Nous* ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mon énorme bonheur



vBull me fait C... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Avril 2006)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais vous donner un petit bout de ma vie...
Hier soir, j'ai vu un super pote. On ne s'était pas vus depuis plus d'un an.

P*tain, ça m'a fait plaisir.


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2006)

Entre hier soir et ce matin
F qui est là
Une soirée qui ne s'est pas vraiment passée comme prévue (apéro surprise  )
Une randonnée pour faire découvrir Ménilmontant et Belleville à des touristes du 34 et du 10e 
Un billet de 20 tombé du ciel (la récompense dans l'effort  )
Excellentes bouteilles de vin (merci J & M :love:   + le ciel  )
Une confirmation   :love: 
Une nuit quasi blanche
Jacqueline    Un verre ? 
Des photos et des autoportraits 
J'ai un _*T*_iPod à brancher sur ma chaine maintenant (Merci J du conseil  )
La perspective qu'il y a encore samedi, dimanche et lundi comme ça 

Même pas mal aux cheveux ce matin


----------



## jahrom (29 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une randonnée pour faire découvrir Ménilmontant et Belleville à des touristes du 34 et du 10e



C'était une bonne idée d'aller diner en province... ça change...


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

lamouette :love: 

savoir que j'aurai peut etre mis a jour plein de choses ce soir


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

Une copine qui m'a envoyé pour mon annouf' demain un paquet avec :

- de la toile à broder bleu pâle que j'adore
- un petit cadre en bois avec mon initiale brodée à l'intérieur
- une échevette de coton à broder bleu pâle et beige magnifique
- un petit sujet en faïence de Delft ravissant
   et une jolie carte avec un texte très émouvant sur l'amitié.

   Sympa non ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Bof


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bof



Evidemment SM, tu ne brodes pas !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment SM, tu ne brodes pas !!


On peut même dire qu'il ne fait pas dans la dentelle!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On peut même dire qu'il ne fait pas dans la dentelle!



Ça, de fil en aiguille, c'est cousu de fil blanc !


----------



## katelijn (29 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment SM, tu ne brodes pas !!



Tu pourrais lui offrir un cache-ordinateur


----------



## macmarco (29 Avril 2006)

Un petit bonheur pour moi, un beaucoup plus grand pour ma soeur et cie :
Antonin est arrivé aujourd'hui !  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (29 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur pour moi, un beaucoup plus grand pour ma soeur et cie :
> Antonin est arrivé aujourd'hui !  :love:


Bravo Tonton   Félicitation à la maman et aussi au papa!  :love:

Antonin bienvenue parmi nous!...C'est vraiment un grand bonheur  la
naissance d'un enfant :hein: Tonton   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais lui offrir un cache-ordinateur


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais lui offrir un cache-ordinateur



En point compté ? En passé empiétant ? En broderie Richelieu ? En passé plat ???


----------



## katelijn (29 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En point compté ? En passé empiétant ? En broderie Richelieu ? En passé plat ???



Tu choisis 
C'est quoi tout ces termes ? Je préfere ne pas analyser, ça ne me fait pas du tout penser à la broderie 
Et puis suis nulle en broderie: la dernière fois j'ai fait le travail de ma fille à l'école quand elle avait 10 ans, j'ai eu 2,5 sur dix  

Ahh, les travaux manuels à l'école, j'en ai sortie des notes pour mes enfants


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonheur pour moi, un beaucoup plus grand pour ma soeur et cie :
> Antonin est arrivé aujourd'hui !  :love:



toutes mes félicitations à mon parrain super tonton  ainsi qu'à la maman, le papa et gros bisous au tit Antonin:love:


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

...ce midi au soleil sur une terrasse :
Frites/mayonnaise avec une Kriek pression.
:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En point compté ? En passé empiétant ? En broderie Richelieu ? En passé plat ???


geek!


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2006)

ne pas bossé demain ! un bonheur que tout le monde doit partagé (désolé au personne qui sont a leur comptes pour eu si il y a du taf)


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ne pas bossé demain ! un bonheur que tout le monde doit partagé (désolé au personne qui sont a leur comptes pour eu si il y a du taf)



En Suisse c'est pas chaumé


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse c'est pas chaumé



Exact, c'est surtout en Normandie, que les toits sont chaumés !


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Exact, c'est surtout en Normandie, que les toits sont chaumés !



LA HONTE !!! :rose: :rose: :rose: 

trop tard ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> LA HONTE !!! :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> trop tard ...



D'un autre coté une mouette qui chome, ça le fait pas. 

chaume promis, chome due!


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté une mouette qui chome, ça le fait pas.
> 
> chaume promis, chome due!



 c'est plus "chôme pas due tout cool ..."


----------



## mikoo (1 Mai 2006)

Mon père nous a apporté un ptit bouquet de muguet.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse c'est pas chaumé




meme a bale????    

dis moi ouiiiii !!!!!! je passera ainsi un aprem là bas a ......shoppinnger bien evidemment !!


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> meme a bale????
> 
> dis moi ouiiiii !!!!!! je passera ainsi un aprem là bas a ......shoppinnger bien evidemment !!



Même à Bâle ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

petit bonheur en lisant la mouette    

cet aprem donc j'ira a bale au lieu de la promenade a la frontiere suisse a villier le lac (ou un truc comme cela) où il n'y a rien a part la verdure :rose:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mai 2006)

A toutes et à tous vous du Forum MacG !!! Que cette journée soit belle


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

'tain;

http://www.feiertagskalender.ch/index.php?geo=273&jahr=2006&look=liste&klasse=5&hl=fr

Bâle c'est férié :rose: 

Dsl Princess


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain;
> 
> http://www.feiertagskalender.ch/index.php?geo=273&jahr=2006&look=liste&klasse=5&hl=fr
> 
> ...





il est où le tradada des malheurs? 

pour punition je te donne ce devoir  a resoudre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mai 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> petit bonheur en lisant la mouette
> 
> cet aprem donc j'ira a bale au lieu de la promenade a la frontiere suisse a villier le lac (ou un truc comme cela) où il n'y a rien a part la verdure :rose:




 ... Villers le Lac


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

avoir des week ends de trois jours!


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

Une jolie jeune fille


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Une jolie jeune fille


qui passe et qui sourit ... :love: ah le printemps...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qui passe et qui sourit ... :love: ah le printemps...




Avec moi , elle ne fait pas que passe dans la rue , elle passe a la maison


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi , elle ne fait pas que passe dans la rue , elle passe a la maison


et elle y reste ...?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

penser avoir trouvé la moto de mes rêves... mais finalement douter sur plein de choses..


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2006)

visité la future maison de chouchou et math (future il y a bien 1 ans de taf ) et se dire que l'on s'est se que l'on vas faire de ses prochain week end   DEMOLIRE ET RECONSTRUIRE


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> visité la future maison de chouchou et math (future il y a bien 1 ans de taf ) et se dire que l'on s'est se que l'on vas faire de ses prochain week end   DEMOLIRE ET RECONSTRUIRE



commencer ma nuit sur cette note rigolote merci toys


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi , elle ne fait pas que passe dans la rue , elle passe a la maison


Mouahahaha!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi , elle ne fait pas que passe dans la rue , elle passe a la maison



Ah ? Tes parents sont de sortie, c'est la baby sitter qui te garde ce soir ?


----------



## al02 (2 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Tes parents sont de sortie, c'est la baby sitter qui te garde ce soir ?



Non, elle ne garde pas un baby si tard !


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi , elle ne fait pas que passe dans la rue , elle passe a la maison




La classe mondiale      


:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> La classe mondiale
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Tous les deux, vous êtes ex-æquo.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Bon sang que mon doigt me démange...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2006)

Petit bonheur du week end : 
Discuter avec des amis, refaire le monde autour d'une bouteille de blanc, confronter des points de vue divergents. ça redonne confiance dans l'intelligence et l'ouverture d'esprit des gens, au moins ceux que je cotoie


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang que mon doigt me démange...



Fais gaffe, c'est pas bon de se laisser frustrer !


----------



## krystof (2 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis :rose: épilé les jambes !  Les filles me comprendront
> Je vais pouvoir aller légère et court vêtue



Et quand tu cours sur les plages de sable fin, c'est toujours au ralenti, les cheveux zovent ?


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, c'est pas bon de se laisser frustrer !



Oui, après on est de mauvais poil et on devient un chat sauvage.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mai 2006)

Dimanche : déjeuner chez la Tante Rosette qui pendait la crémaillère pour son nouveau portail, et champagne pour mon anniversaire ;

Lundi : arrivée de ma copine et son mari, blablabla champagne blablabla vin rouge blablablalblalalalalalala .. au lit sur les coups de 3 heures du mat' ;

Ce matin : croissants chauds que mon mari avait été chercher à la boulang' avec du pain frais, re blablablabla,  ce midi pizza, blablabla, et ils repartirent vers 15 heures.


Beaucoup de rires, de discussions sérieuses, les hommes plongés dans l'informatique, bref un week end avec tout plein de bonheur.

Voili voilou !!!


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2006)

Mon fiston a décidé de devenir élagueur,joie immense,vite un pèrniflard pour fêter ça


----------



## zemzem (2 Mai 2006)

ce matin je me suis réveillé avec sur la langue le goût de ce super moment d'extase que j'ai passé hier soir ... et je me souvient de l'avoir dévorée longuement, pour faire durer le plaisir ... à un moment, j'ai même pris les deux boules à pleine bouche et je les ai aspirées sauvagement en rigolant ... pour finir, je l'ai soulevée et j'ai pris le petit bout arrondi entre mes lèvres, je l'ai légèrement mordillé jusqu'à ce que me coule au fond de la gorge ce liquide dont le goût si doux me perturbe encore les sens ce matin ...
 ................................................
.....................
.....................
........
....
...
..
il était vraiment bon ce cornet de glace ... parfum thym et figues au 4 épices ...


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> ce matin je me suis réveillé avec sur la langue le goût de ce super moment d'extase que j'ai passé hier soir ... et je me souvient de l'avoir dévorée longuement, pour faire durer le plaisir ... à un moment, j'ai même pris les deux boules à pleine bouche et je les ai aspirées sauvagement en rigolant ... pour finir, je l'ai soulevée et j'ai pris le petit bout arrondi entre mes lèvres, je l'ai légèrement mordillé jusqu'à ce que me coule au fond de la gorge ce liquide dont le goût si doux me perturbe encore les sens ce matin ...
> ................................................
> .....................
> .....................
> ...



Ca se voyait qu'il y avait anguille sous roche  t'es prévisible.... et moi j'ai l'ésprit mal tourné


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang que mon doigt me démange...



Je suis sûr que toi aussi tu rêves de vider un jour un chargeur de 9mm sur un jeu de fléchettes électronique dans un bar... Non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Mon fiston a décidé de devenir élagueur,joie immense,vite un pèrniflard pour fêter ça


Alcoolique.


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

Je vais devenir acteur de film porno ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

Bonne bourre...


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonne bourre...



Ah non, c'était facile ça


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vais devenir acteur de film porno ...


mon rêve mais je sui trop vieux


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, c'était facile ça



C'est le parrain de Dory faut comprendre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, c'était facile ça



Je rêve....   Le camembert qui dit au roquefort "tu pues"... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mon rêve mais je sui trop vieux


On est jamais assez vieux


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve....   Le camembert qui dit au roquefort "tu pues"... :rateau:



A prendre au premier degré bien sûr  je l'aurais sorti si tu l'avais pas fait de toute façon...


----------



## yvos (2 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve....   Le camembert qui dit au roquefort "tu pues"... :rateau:



là c'est plus maroilles, tu vois


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> A prendre au premier degré bien sûr  je l'aurais sorti si tu l'avais pas fait de toute façon...



Cochon  !


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Cochon  !



Nan, être humain de sexe masculin


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que toi aussi tu rêves de vider un jour un chargeur de 9mm sur un jeu de fléchettes électronique dans un bar... Non?


Déjà fait... mais de toutes façons, une bombe est tombée sur le rade deux jours après... rien à regretter


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

une grande tournée de tous les magasins des champs et de la bastille:casse: et avoir acheté mon shadow600 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

Alors ça c'est rudement chouette!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

En parlant de bombe et au risque de ne pas être très pédagogique, je vais refermer ce fil qui décidément me pose un grave problème. Je fais l'effort de croire en votre capacité à comprendre ce qu'on vous dit. Je dis gentiment. Je répète. Je hausse le ton. Je menace... je laisse couler. Je laxise... et à chaque fois, vous ébranlez ma foi en l'espèce humaine.

Alors je sais, ça va faire grincer des dents. Je sais, ça va plaire à plein de monde. Je me fiche un peu à vrai dire que ça plaise ou pas, mais franchement, ce fil est une poubelle. Et Doquéville sait que ça m'attriste profondément pour son auteur que j'estime beaucoup.

Je rouvrirai, bien sûr... on m'y obligera d'une façon ou d'une autre, mais en attendant, vous n'avez plus que l'autorisation de lecture sur ce dossier. Si vous trouvez utile de relire les quelques messages que j'y ai déposés, quelques pages plus avant, je suis sûr que vous comprendrez de quoi je parle 

Bonne soirée.


----------

